# Glee, anyone?



## 4Katie

I can't explain why, but I absolutely love this show! Anyone else?


----------



## libros_lego

Just watched the trailer. It's funny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Love this show. Acafellas were great, but the football team dance was









Can't stand Will's wife, but I don't think the guidance counselor is much better. Gotta love/hate Sue. Caning, anyone?

Yes, it's a great show and I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## 4Katie

That was really hysterical. But I loved the scene where the gay kid came out to his dad. Very cool. And I think the triangle with the cheerleader's pregnancy is intriguing.


----------



## Farscape

Another Glee fan here!  Great show.  Last week's episode was definitely my favorite so far - was laughing out loud at the football team and now I can't get Single Ladies out of my head.   But I love the serious moments too, and how they really make you care about the characters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> That was really hysterical. But I loved the scene where the gay kid came out to his dad. Very cool. And I think the triangle with the cheerleader's pregnancy is intriguing.


Yes, the scene with Kirk and his Dad was very moving.

I don't know how Will's wife thinks she's going to get away with passing off Quinn's baby as hers. She's pretty dumb.

Oh, and how about the Principal's "guilty" secret?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's an interesting factoid. Remember _Groundhog Day_? The guy that plays Sandy *Ryerson *on Glee, played Ned *Ryerson *in _Groundhog Day_.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I'm enjoying it. Haven't watched this week yet.

I was in our show choir's band so I can relate (a bit)


----------



## BTackitt

I finally caught Glee for the first time this week. OMG I loved it.. totally saw through the prego girl the second she said the whole thing about getting preggers in the jacuzzi. 
The football dance was hilarious. 
The wife of the Glee club teacher? she is brain dead. She has told him she is already 4 or 5 months pregnant, and now she wants to try and get a baby from prego girl who at most was what a month along? hello! Teacher is not dumb enough to believe a pregnancy is going to go 13 months!


----------



## Mom of 4

Love the show too!  At my son's Pop Warner game this weekend a bunch of the parents were laughing and singing "put a ring on it!"
(Thankfully I don't think any of the 7-8-9yo boys had seen it!)


----------



## kevindorsey

that's pretty funny.


----------



## rla1996

I am another Glee fan.  There do seem to be a lot of stereo typical character types though.  You've got the conniving women... was there one this week who wasn't?  The gullible men, a not so bright football palyer (come on who would actually buy that hottub story?) and so on... but i still LOVE IT!!!  Its just so much fun.  Those singing dancing football players were hillarious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mom of 4 said:


> Love the show too! At my son's Pop Warner game this weekend a bunch of the parents were laughing and singing "put a ring on it!"
> (Thankfully I don't think any of the 7-8-9yo boys had seen it!)


I would have been rotflmao. That's too funny. Hope none of the boys try Kirk's kicking techniques.


----------



## louiseb

Another one here who LOVES this show! This is one I usually watch the same night it comes on, though I do wait until it's about 20 minutes into the recording so I can skip the commercials.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tomorrow night at 9pm.  I wonder when it's going to be on once sytycd goes to two hours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loved Rachel with April, April with Will, Rachel with Finn.  Not too much funny last night, but the singing was awesome.


----------



## 4Katie

louiseb said:


> Another one here who LOVES this show! This is one I usually watch the same night it comes on, though I do wait until it's about 20 minutes into the recording so I can skip the commercials.


I don't watch much TV, but that's how I watch everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fox Movie Channel had a segment on Glee and how it got started. They showed some of the auditions.

Lea (Rachel) got into an accident on the way there, which totaled her car. Fortunately, she was okay, but she showed up at the audition still picking glass out of her hair. She did the audition anyway and she was great.

Finn's audition consisted of a tape with him using pencils and cans as drums to show he had rhythm and him singing. He didn't want them to know he couldn't dance. We noticed anyway. But he is a drummer.

It was a good glimpse into the background of the show.

These are the same people that brought us Nip/Tuck.  What a huge difference between the two shows.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Fox Movie Channel had a segment on Glee and how it got started. They showed some of the auditions.
> 
> Lea (Rachel) got into an accident on the way there, which totaled her car. Fortunately, she was okay, but she showed up at the audition still picking glass out of her hair. She did the audition anyway and she was great.
> 
> Finn's audition consisted of a tape with him using pencils and cans as drums to show he had rhythm and him singing. He didn't want them to know he couldn't dance. We noticed anyway. But he is a drummer.
> 
> It was a good glimpse into the background of the show.
> 
> These are the same people that brought us Nip/Tuck. What a huge difference between the two shows.


I just got caught up on it this week - had watched the pilot in May. I am loving it - and yes the characters are all a little over the top, but I'd be disappointed if they weren't since I'm also a big Nip/Tuck fan.


----------



## Tana928

Proud to say I am a GLEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Katie

Will's wife is seriously psycho. Seriously. PYSCHO!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Will's wife is seriously psycho. Seriously. PYSCHO!


I love the way she changes moods at the drop of her bi-polar (or maybe tri-polar) hat.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

After getting back into my local community theatre this season after a long hiatus, I was naturally curious to check out "Glee." I have enjoyed the performances in general, although a lot of the plot lines involving the adults seem superfluous to the show. But I guess they have to have more than just song and dance to make it a lasting effort. And of course they are all much better than I am at performing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elmore Hammes said:


> After getting back into my local community theatre this season after a long hiatus, I was naturally curious to check out "Glee." I have enjoyed the performances in general, although a lot of the plot lines involving the adults seem superfluous to the show. But I guess they have to have more than just song and dance to make it a lasting effort. And of course they are all much better than I am at performing!


It's not the plot lines, it's the characters themselves that I find so entertaining.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I love the way she changes moods at the drop of her bi-polar (or maybe tri-polar) hat.


Oh, I don't think she's bipolor. I think she's a player, and it's all very intentional and manipulative. I'm glad Will seems to be catching on.

Kurt is becoming one of my favorite TV characters ever. I love how he knows who he is and doesn't try to hide anything.



> I'm Kurt Hummel and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Oh, I don't think she's bipolor. I think she's a player, and it's all very intentional and manipulative. I'm glad Will seems to be catching on.


No, I don't think she's bi-polar, either. It was just a way of describing her constantly changing persona. In other words, she's a died in the wool phony.



> Kurt is becoming one of my favorite TV characters ever. I love how he knows who he is and doesn't try to hide anything.


I love Kurt, too. Especially loved the football game when he scored the field goal.


----------



## Ottie

What did you guys think of this past Weds  episode and who's mash up did you perfer the guys or the girls? I am actually curious to see what the cheer-leading coaches plans for the glee club would be. I am so much of a gleek that i downloaded some of the songs to my Ipod


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I thought the boys did a better job


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ottie said:


> What did you guys think of this past Weds episode and who's mash up did you perfer the guys or the girls? I am actually curious to see what the cheer-leading coaches plans for the glee club would be. I am so much of a gleek that i downloaded some of the songs to my Ipod


The guys, definitely. The girls were too frantic. I guess they couldn't hold their Sudafed. 

This week's ep looks like it will be killer. Can't wait for Sue and Will to clash. You know she'll take charge. She wants that hovercraft.


----------



## Mom of 4

I vote for the boys too!

As for Will's wife playing school nurse storyline...That was just so WRONG!  I loved it!
Looking forward to Sue with the Glee kids.
This show cracks me up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mom of 4 said:


> That was just so WRONG! I loved it!


And that's what's so right about this show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody watching?  Is this the best ep or what?  

God, I love Sue.  She's so hateful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, my goodness, Rachel is singing No Air.  I can just see Katee and Joshua dancing to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Best Ep yet. Sue was in top form, Will is breaking out. They were so good together. Terri's sister, Kendra was so smarmy. Loved it all, especially Will standing up to Terri and Sue. But Sue was the absolute best tonight. Hilarious.

The music was outstanding. Keep Holding On was Benji and Donyelle's first waltz. All choked up.  I loved every musical number tonight. They were all fantastic.

I want to watch this ep again.  Wish I had recorded it.


----------



## Mom of 4

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Best Ep yet. Sue was in top form, Will is breaking out. They were so good together. Terri's sister, Kendra was so smarmy. Loved it all, especially Will standing up to Terri and Sue. But Sue was the absolute best tonight. Hilarious.
> 
> The music was outstanding. Keep Holding On was Benji and Donyelle's first waltz. All choked up. I loved every musical number tonight. They were all fantastic.
> 
> I want to watch this ep again. Wish I had recorded it.


You know you're killing me here! We still have a couple hours until it plays here on the west coast!  Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mom of 4 said:


> You know you're killing me here! We still have a couple hours until it plays here on the west coast!  Can't wait!


The first 20 minutes I was


----------



## Angela

I am a HUGE Glee fan and so are most of my friends. I haven't watch tonight's episode yet. It is still sitting on the DVR waiting for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I am a HUGE Glee fan and so are most of my friends. I haven't watch tonight's episode yet. It is still sitting on the DVR waiting for me.


What are you doing here? Go watch!!! Sue absolutely outdid herself.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What are you doing here? Go watch!!! Sue absolutely outdid herself.


Gotta finish watching SYTYCD first!


----------



## Angela

AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH 

I went to watch Glee and first the picture was black and then a message pops up from DirecTV...

*No need to call us -*
*We are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable...*
*We'll have this channel back as quickly as possible*
*Sorry for the interrruuption*​
SORRY?? Somehow their apology doesn't seem to help me much! Guess I will have to watch it online!  

It appears that the same thing happened on several other stations and the very end of SYTYCD did not record as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH
> 
> I went to watch Glee and first the picture was black and then a message pops up from DirecTV...
> 
> *No need to call us -*
> *We are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable...*
> *We'll have this channel back as quickly as possible*
> *Sorry for the interrruuption*​
> SORRY?? Somehow their apology doesn't seem to help me much! Guess I will have to watch it online!
> 
> It appears that the same thing happened on several other stations and the very end of SYTYCD did not record as well.


Oh, no!! I'm going to watch it again myself. I hope Fox posts it, if not it'll be somewhere.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The music was outstanding. Keep Holding On was Benji and Donyelle's first waltz. All choked up. I loved every musical number tonight. They were all fantastic.


Sorry. Keep Holding On was the waltz danced by Danny and Lacey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sad news.



> FOX RELEASE: WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 28
> 
> [EDITOR'S NOTE 1: SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE and GLEE are preempted this night.]
> [EDITOR'S NOTE 2: Local programming will air in primetime on the West Coast.]
> 
> **FOX SPORTS SPECIAL**-MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL WORLD SERIES GAME #1-(7:30 PM-CC ET/4:30 PM-CC PT) CC-HDTV 720p-Dolby Digital 5.1
> 
> FOX SPORTS PRESENTS THE 2009 MLB WORLD SERIES
> WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 28, ON FOX
> 
> FOX Sports presents exclusive live HD coverage of Major League Baseball's 2009 postseason with Game 1 of the 2009 World Series. Teams and sites are TBD. Play-by-play broadcaster Joe Buck and analyst Tim McCarver will be on the call. The game airs Wednesday, Oct. 28 (7:30 PM-CC ET/4:30 PM-CC PT) on FOX. (SP-1009) (TV-N/A)


I'm going into mourning that day.


----------



## Ottie

Did anyone of you get teary eyed during the Keep Holding On performance? Or am I just real emotional and it was just me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ottie said:


> Did anyone of you get teary eyed during the Keep Holding On performance? Or am I just real emotional and it was just me?


If anyone didn't get teary eyed, I would worry they were unconscious or dead.  That was very moving. My heart was breaking for Quinn (even though she's lying to Finn and possibly ruining his life). She had a lot to deal with right then and the song did her in, as it did all of us.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

JUST finished watching last night's ep, and YAY for finding this thread!

The mash-ups from a couple weeks ago were my fave numbers so far!!

And yes omg definitely teared up during Keep Holding On; that was my fave of that ep.

I don't think Teri (the wife) is phony, I think she GENUINELY thinks she's making the best decision in every situation. She's just dumb.

I love Emma! And Rachel! And Sue!

Aaahhhhhh Gleeeeee!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> JUST finished watching last night's ep, and YAY for finding this thread!
> 
> The mash-ups from a couple weeks ago were my fave numbers so far!!
> 
> And yes omg definitely teared up during Keep Holding On; that was my fave of that ep.
> 
> I don't think Teri (the wife) is phony, I think she GENUINELY thinks she's making the best decision in every situation. She's just dumb.
> 
> I love Emma! And Rachel! And Sue!
> 
> Aaahhhhhh Gleeeeee!
> 
> Kristan


Glad you found us. This one of my few "can't miss" shows.

I loved when Rachel showed the rest of the club how to "storm out." She sure is an expert at it!

I have to watch this one again.


----------



## 4Katie

That was such a great episode - so many hilarious quotes! Most of them Sue's, but I loved Terri trying to figure out how to cut baby costs: 'Vaccinations aren't necessary, what with the diminished threat of polio and such. I think I'll buy the organic crib. After all, what are the chances that she'll get polio?' I also love how the kids' characters are developing. What a fun show!

Quinn really broke my heart, though, during that last number. I'm anxious to see how that triangle will play out.


----------



## Athenagwis

My fellow Gleeks …

I lovers this show too!!    

If you go on Hulu.com,t hey have some web exclusive shorts with self made videos from some of the cast members.  We don’t have cable, so I watch this on Hulu, so I can’t be in this thread when a new episode it out or y’all will ruin it for me!!! Hehe ….. so far it’s a great show!!  Though I have this thing about characters being mislead (believe one thing, when we know it’s another), so the whole wife lying, Quinn lying thing really irks me. But I know you gotta have some drama for it to be a good show!!  

Cheers! (or should I say Cherios!)
Rachel (Yes that’s my real name LOL)


----------



## 4Katie

Can't wait for tonight's show - Sue and Will swing dancing! If you can't wait 14 more minutes, here are some previews:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2009/10/21/glee-previews-for-tonight-is-there-such-a-thing-as-too-many-teasers/?xid=partner-cnn-todayslatest-%27Glee%27%3A+6+teasers+for+tonight%27s+ep%21


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Can't wait for tonight's show - Sue and Will swing dancing! If you can't wait 14 more minutes, here are some previews:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2009/10/21/glee-previews-for-tonight-is-there-such-a-thing-as-too-many-teasers/?xid=partner-cnn-todayslatest-%27Glee%27%3A+6+teasers+for+tonight%27s+ep%21


I'll watch at the commercial. Right now I've got to watch Will Busta Move. OMG I can hardly wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No new episodes until November 9?  Did I hear that right?  

Sue and Will dancing was just ... just ... I'm speechless.  

Music great as always.  They've already got CD's out, but I'm waiting for the DVD's.  I hope they rush them out fast.


----------



## Sandpiper

I still have it recorded.  All I hear is, "This November..."  No date in November.  So hopefully it's November 4 -- just two weeks.  That is a loooong time to wait.  I can't wait for CD and DVDs.


----------



## 4Katie

FOX has the World Series next week, but Glee's website says it'll be back on 11/04. Looks like they're trying to make up for the missed week by rerunning the 'Throwdown' episode (where Sue pits the Glee kids against each other) at 8:00 that night.

Anybody else NOT miss Terri last night? For me, a little of her - and her sister - goes a LONG way.

Didn't you love


Spoiler



Emma's comment about Ken insisting they be in the same room for the wedding


 !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> FOX has the World Series next week, but Glee's website says it'll be back on 11/04. Looks like they're trying to make up for the missed week by rerunning the 'Throwdown' episode (where Sue pits the Glee kids against each other) at 8:00 that night.


My favorite episode!! Okay, I'll forgive the WS.



> Anybody else NOT miss Terri last night? For me, a little of her - and her sister - goes a LONG way.


I thought Terri was bad until we met Kendra.



> Didn't you love
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's comment about Ken insisting they be in the same room for the wedding
> 
> 
> !


Yeah, too funny.


----------



## rla1996

I almost cried when


Spoiler



Kurt slushied himself so that Fin wouldn't feel bad about doing it to him


. I love this show.


----------



## 4Katie

rla1996 said:


> I almost cried when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt slushied himself so that Fin wouldn't feel bad about doing it to him
> 
> 
> .


I agree - I think he's my favorite character.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I thought last night's was one of the more enjoyable episodes to date, although I expect "slushies" will now become a common and feared practice in many high schools.


----------



## 4Katie

Elmore Hammes said:


> I thought last night's was one of the more enjoyable episodes to date, although I expect "slushies" will now become a common and feared practice in many high schools.


Uh-oh - I bet you're right!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Haha, this is almost funnier to read with all the censored blocks!

But I can't wait to uncensor myself next week! Yay for DVR!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rla1996 said:


> I almost cried when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt slushied himself so that Fin wouldn't feel bad about doing it to him
> 
> 
> . I love this show.


That was quite a moment.



Elmore Hammes said:


> I thought last night's was one of the more enjoyable episodes to date, although I expect "slushies" will now become a common and feared practice in many high schools.


I have no doubt you're right. But it was touching when Puckerman bought Rachel a grape slushie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Alright, so I'm a big loser and watched a so-so, blippy copy of the latest Glee episode via MegaVideo even though I'm on vacation in Ireland. And it was SO worth it! For


Spoiler



the Kyle self-slushie moment


, Puck


Spoiler



being ... lol I don't even know what


, and


Spoiler



THE ZOOT SUIT


!!!.

Music was pretty decent in this ep too, although there were no actual mash-ups What's up with giving that title to this episode when the AWESOME mash-ups already happened?

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Alright, so I'm a big loser and watched a so-so, blippy copy of the latest Glee episode via MegaVideo even though I'm on vacation in Ireland. And it was SO worth it! For
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Kyle self-slushie moment
> 
> 
> , Puck
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> being ... lol I don't even know what
> 
> 
> , and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> THE ZOOT SUIT
> 
> 
> !!!.


All excellent. Try watching it on the Fox website. They post the eps the next day.

And you're not a loser ... You're a Gleek. I want the t-shirt.



> Music was pretty decent in this ep too, although there were no actual mash-ups What's up with giving that title to this episode when the AWESOME mash-ups already happened?
> 
> Kristan


I'm guessing it was because they were attempting to mash-up I Could Have Danced All Night with The Thong Song. I loved her Princess Di wedding gown. Just what I would expect from Emma.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Fox (and Hulu, and most of the legit places) are US only.  I just couldn't wait.

Yeah, I guess I "get" why they named it Mash-Up, but I still think it was a weird/poor choice given that the actual mash-ups already took place and there were no new ones in this ep. If there was actually a new one in this ep, I probably would forgive.

Because, you know, my opinion matters. 

And yes, lol, Emma and her wedding "ish" is hilarious!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Fox (and Hulu, and most of the legit places) are US only.  I just couldn't wait.


Don't blame you a bit. I wouldn't have been able to wait either.












> Yeah, I guess I "get" why they named it Mash-Up, but I still think it was a weird/poor choice given that the actual mash-ups already took place and there were no new ones in this ep. If there was actually a new one in this ep, I probably would forgive.


I agree. I wanted to rewatch the ep from the week before, and ended up watching Mash-Up instead because of the title. Not that I didn't enjoy it.



> Because, you know, my opinion matters.


Darn, Skippy, it does (saith Lula).


----------



## 4Katie

When we got to the ice rink today for my son's game, Journey's _Don't Stop Believin'_ was playing. I immediately had Glee flashbacks!


----------



## Tigress780

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, my goodness, Rachel is singing No Air. I can just see Katee and Joshua dancing to it.


That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## 4Katie

I don't know how they can promise to be back 11/04, cuz if there's a 6th World Series game it'll be on Fox at 7:30 that night.

I hope we don't have to have to miss TWO weeks!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

They've updated the "next week" part of the Fox website schedule ( http://www.fox.com/schedule.htm#week:2009-11-01 ).
It looks like if there isn't a baseball game, then two repeat episodes are shown.
Looks like November 11 for the next new episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elmore Hammes said:


> They've updated the "next week" part of the Fox website schedule ( http://www.fox.com/schedule.htm#week:2009-11-01 ).
> It looks like if there isn't a baseball game, then two repeat episodes are shown.
> Looks like November 11 for the next new episode.


Thanks, Elmore. I'm so lonely without Glee. The Phillies better wrap up this Series fast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gee: Road to Sectionals

The DVD is available for pre-order. Release date 12/29.


----------



## 4Katie

I could get TWO episodes of Glee this week?!? In that case, go Yankees!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For people like me who can't wait until tomorrow night to get a taste of Glee, here's an article about the upcoming episode.

http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/tv/69577152.html?elr=KArksD:aDyaEP:kD:aUq9_b9b_jEkP:QUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aULPQL7PQLanchO7DiUr


----------



## 4Katie

Two stories in the news today about Glee:

- It's up for a People's Choice Award for Best New TV Comedy 

- It's taking some heat for not using a real handicapped actor to play Artie
http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/tv/69663002.html?elr=KArksD:aDyaEP:kD:aUq9_b9b_jEkP:QUiacyKUUr


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Two stories in the news today about Glee:
> 
> - It's up for a People's Choice Award for Best New TV Comedy


Well deserved. I hope the show wins.



> - It's taking some heat for not using a real handicapped actor to play Artie
> http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/tv/69663002.html?elr=KArksD:aDyaEP:kD:aUq9_b9b_jEkP:QUiacyKUUr


Sad to read about Darryl Mitchell. I loved him in Galaxy Quest. One of my favorite movies with a great cast.


----------



## 4Katie

20 minutes!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If I didn't have sytycd to watch, I'd be going nuts with the waiting.

I was watching the first performance show again, and they did a dance to Push It ... the Glee cast members version.  YES!!!!


----------



## 4Katie

'sytycd'


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So You Think You Can Dance, reality dance competition on Fox right before Glee. 

We got home a couple min late so we're catching up, but thank goodness for DVR and fast forwarding live TV!

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie

Ah - SYTYCD - thank you!

Well, my DVR has advanced to where I can watch Glee without annoying commercials 0 so I'm outta here!


----------



## crebel

Wheelchair choreography - I love it!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

You know, I thought that was a pretty good ep!

But geez, Kurt (and his relationship with his Dad) always make me cry...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A whole new side to Sue.  Who would have thought she'd have that much compassion in her.

Loved the wheelchair dance.  Artie's voice really surprised me.  Pretty deep for such a skinny guy.

Another surprise.  I thought the song did not suit either Rachel or Kurt's voices.  I was really looking forward to that challenge.  

I missed the first part of the ep, so I'll have to watch it on the website.  Or ... when I get my DVD's in time for New Year's Eve.  YAY.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh, I actually LOVED Rachel singing that song...

Oh yeah, Sue totally took me by surprise! But then so did the Asian girl... :\

I liked Sue's surprise, though.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh, I actually LOVED Rachel singing that song...


I liked Rachel singing it better than Kurt.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

This is just a minor observation, but part of what takes a show to the next level. This doesn't reveal any real plot points, so I didn't bother to "spoil" it out.

When the cheerleader is encouraged to raise her "right" hand, that was funny though obvious. However, as the scene continued, in the background she was likewise encouraged to lower the hand after the others had already done so. That little bit of extra added to the background versus being blatant about it made it that much funnier.


----------



## 4Katie

Elmore Hammes said:


> When the cheerleader is encouraged to raise her "right" hand, that was funny though obvious. However, as the scene continued, in the background she was likewise encouraged to lower the hand after the others had already done so. That little bit of extra added to the background versus being blatant about it made it that much funnier.


I thought it was hysterical. I love that it was handled so subtly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Soon I shall be filled with GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Brenda M.

Man, I love this show!!! I am beginning to want Finn and Quinn together now even though he's not the real daddy. Her parents were creeps. Kinda heavy for such a funny, quirky show, but it fit. Love the last song. Also loved their thoughts in the beginning, especially mohawk guy (can't think of his name) about going commando.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> Man, I love this show!!! I am beginning to want Finn and Quinn together now even though he's not the real daddy.


I guess you agreed with Mercedes. Yes, she did make her choice, and shouldn't be forced to marry Puck because she made a really bad mistake.



> Her parents were creeps. Kinda heavy for such a funny, quirky show, but it fit.


That's the thing about this show. It combines everything.



> Love the last song. Also loved their thoughts in the beginning, especially mohawk guy (can't think of his name) about going commando.


Yeah, I laughed out loud at Puck.


----------



## Sandpiper

Glee Vol. 2 CD will be released on December 8.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Glee Vol. 2 CD will be released on December 8.


I'm waffling on the CD's. I think I'd still rather have the DVD's.


----------



## Angela

I love this show!


----------



## 4Katie

I thought last night's show was excellent. So many different things going on, and all great to watch. I'm seriously loving this show.


----------



## louiseb

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, she did make her choice, and shouldn't be forced to marry Puck because she made a really bad mistake.


I don't think she should be forced to marry Puck (or anyone) but I also don't think Finn should be manipulated into thinking it is his baby


----------



## Gertie Kindle

louiseb said:


> I don't think she should be forced to marry Puck (or anyone) but I also don't think Finn should be manipulated into thinking it is his baby


Now that Quinn knows that Finn is standing by her, Quinn should tell him. The longer she waits, the worse it will be.

I loved watching the reality dawn on her father's face as Finn sang to her. And the mother. She knew when Quinn didn't fit her dress, but you could see her hide away that knowledge. Great scenes.

So many great scenes last night. I loved Kurt suggesting to Finn that he sing to the sonogram.


----------



## 4Katie

louiseb said:


> I don't think she should be forced to marry Puck (or anyone) but I also don't think Finn should be manipulated into thinking it is his baby


I think Finn will find out before long. Puck told Mercedes, so the cat's out of the bag. It'll be very interesting to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glee is like _Soap, the Musical_.

Gotta start working on my Glee tote bag.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glee is like _Soap, the Musical_.
> 
> Gotta start working on my Glee tote bag.


LOL... Great comparison, Gertie... I loved SOAP, too!


----------



## 4Katie

After the December 9th episode (Sectionals), Glee will be off the air for four months. It will return with new episodes on Tuesdays beginning April 13, after American Idol.

FOUR MONTHS?!? That's so long. TOO long!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> After the December 9th episode (Sectionals), Glee will be off the air for four months. It will return with new episodes on Tuesdays beginning April 13, after American Idol.
> 
> FOUR MONTHS?!? That's so long. TOO long!


Thanks for that info, painful though it is. But I will have the first season DVD's in my gleeful little hands on 12/31. I think I'll be watching them A LOT.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Saw Katee ... twice!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ooops, Quinn changed her mind and now Terri is in trouble!!!  Hee-Hee.  It's funny that she's been keeping a pillow between her and Will and he's fallen for it.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I enjoyed the episode but the musical numbers -


Spoiler



other than the ones with the other schools, and the finale (really liked the lead performance by the other girl in that one, don't remember her name)


 - didn't seem to have the same oomph as other episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elmore Hammes said:


> I enjoyed the episode but the musical numbers -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> other than the ones with the other schools, and the finale (really liked the lead performance by the other girl in that one, don't remember her name)
> 
> 
> - didn't seem to have the same oomph as other episodes.


I agree, Elmore. But still, even a so-so Glee is a lot better than most anything else on TV.

I think the other girl's name is Tina.


----------



## Prazzie

I tear up when I hear "Imagine" on a good day, but when they sang that song with the deaf kids, wow!  Waterworks.

Will Schuester is really starting to annoy me, though.  He's so easily freaked out by the competition and then he makes the Glee Club do things that aren't right for them (like the wig thing and the disco number in an earlier episode).  It just seems to me that a teacher should be able to select an appropriate number and have confidence in his decision.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a behind the scenes vid of Bootylicious. I posted this in the sytycd thread because it features three sytycd'ers; Katee, Kherrington and Comfort.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did everyone know that Will was going to find the padding?  Wow!!!  I thought he could only get that angry at Sue.

Somehow I knew that commercial would backfire.  But it was so cool.  And I love when Rachel and Finn sing together.  

Cheers to former Cheerio, Quinn, for telling off Sue.  

Another great Ep.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I didn't expect that so soon! That scene was heartbreaking. But I'm glad one truth is finally out. That leaves one more to go...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> I didn't expect that so soon! That scene was heartbreaking. But I'm glad one truth is finally out. That leaves one more to go...


It was unexpected at this point. Thought it might be a a season ender cliffhanger.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I was particularly impressed when Quinn said


Spoiler



she didn't even want to be part of a group where she didn't really fit in


. I think it was the first time I liked her as a character.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elmore Hammes said:


> I was particularly impressed when Quinn said
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> she didn't even want to be part of a group where she didn't really fit in
> 
> 
> . I think it was the first time I liked her as a character.


It was definitely a moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sick as I am, I made sure I was awake for this one. It would have killed me not to see the season ender.

Can't believe that the principal finally put Sue down. Her farewell speech to Will was wonderful. So tell me,how does a cheerleading coach at a high school afford a condo in Boca?

Sectionals were fantastic. Rachel really sang her heart out. goosebumps. I didn't like the song Mercedes did. Too gospelly and screamy in certain parts. When she wasn't doing that, it was a great song. I love her voice.

Emma and Will? It's too pat. Can you just see how Sue is going to take advantage of that when she comes back? And I think Terri will be fighting for Will with Kendra backing her up. Maybe even Sue.

19 more days and I will have the DVD's in my hot little hands ... or better yet, in the DVD player as veg out on Glee.


----------



## 4Katie

I thought last night's episode was fantastic. It had, as usual, a little bit of everything - drama, comedy, and some excellent performances. I love the story line with Quinn's pregnancy (I'm really loving her character), and I'm glad the


Spoiler



fake pregnancy has been exposed


. Sue was outstanding - can't wait to see what she does next.

I'm really gonna miss it during the next four months. (I still can't believe we have to wait so long!) I'm hoping to get the DVD's for my end-of-the-year birthday.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie - I'm sorry you're sick. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rla1996

I too am sad that Glee will be off the air for so long.  Lets hope that when it gets renewed for next year they add more episodes to the season.  I can't wait to see what kind of plot Sue comes up with to get back at Will, or what she'll do to get the Cheerios back (which will be a higher priority?).  Plus I'm sure there will be more reasons that Will & Emma and Fin & Rachel won't be able to be together... cant wait to see what they'll be.  And what will become of Quin's baby now that Will and Terri are seperated?  Man I hate mid season slump (specially ones that last this long) and that always seem to come just when things are starting to get good.


----------



## Angela

Loved last night's Glee and very sad to see the season end... I hate mid season slump, too!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I had four episodes to catch up on! Wow - LOVED "Sectionals". I was getting sick of Rachel being the focus of so many episodes. I liked her at the beginning but it seems that everyone else's characters have grown but not her. <shrug> I've also wondered how they get any work done, rehearsals seem to be 10 minutes and their pianist is always on hand - whats up with that? Of course when I was in show choir (band) our director played the piano if/when the band wasn't needed. Maybe now McKinnley can get a chorographer.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

That is funny about their piano player. I also notice that a host of other musicians (seem to be other students) are also at their beck and call. Might be interesting to see an episode focusing on these supporting cast members - wonder if they get branded as "glee geeks" as well?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody watching The Sing-Off on ABC tonight?  With the prospect of several Gleeless months ahead, I thought I would try it.  Supposed to be all a capella.  Out of the four groups I watched, three had a drum keeping the beat.  

Now I grew up with a capella street corner singing in Jersey, and there's nothing better.  This was a travesty.  I could hardly listen to the first group.  The ladies' barbershop quartet were actually pretty good, but the next two ... I turned it off in the middle of the last one.

I guess Glee has spoiled me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There were no drums.  The beat was kept by one of the group members doing mouth percussion.  I thought they were all pretty good. . . . . .


----------



## austenfiend

Finally got through all the posts.  It brought back all the good moments of Glee.  That one was my favorite, no that was my favorite, no wait, THAT was my favorite!!!  I got both Glee 1 and Glee 2 albums and am loving the music.  Okay, just a momentary rant...why in the world do we have to wait four months for the next season.  I may be showing my age, but I remember being excited about September because school was starting and the new tv season was starting, which ran until May.  Boy, those were the good old days.  Now, even if the season supposedly runs that long, most of the shows are reruns once or weeks are skipped for one reason or another.  Ugghh.


----------



## earthlydelites

ohhhh I just watched the last show the other night.... now we have to wait until April to see any new eps! that is unfair!!
I love buying the songs on itunes after the show airs


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were no drums. The beat was kept by one of the group members doing mouth percussion.


Is that what it was? It was very annoying.



> I thought they were all pretty good. . . . . .


I only watched four of them and the only ones I liked were the Max Factor ladies. I thought the other three groups were all over the place, but then, I can't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

so glad I accidentally found this thread.

Download the songs but not albums from iTunes....not as fond of some of the songs and don't need them crowding my ipod.

Rachel can channel Barbra any time!!!! (OMG) (it was like buttah)
Mercedes did an amazing job with _And I am Telling You..._ to the point its good Jennifer Holiday did it first because she might not get it now.

Have to figure out when I can afford the DVD because sooner or later I do have to delete them from the DVR (yay dvr)
If I only watch one a week I'll get through most of the "season break"

I have YET to be dissapointed...and it tends to be the playlist that's getting the most play in my iTunes...but it's still second to the _Ragtime _ soundtrack

Will be interesting to see what comes next....Regionals you know !!! (but waiting sucks)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Richard in W.Orange said:


> so glad I accidentally found this thread.
> 
> Download the songs but not albums from iTunes....not as fond of some of the songs and don't need them crowding my ipod.


Yes, a few of them were not as fantabulously great as the others.  SYTYCD used one of the Glee Cast versions (I think it was Push It) for one of their dances. Shameless self-promotion from FOX, but who cares.



> Rachel can channel Barbra any time!!!! (OMG) (it was like buttah)


Absolutely. A worthy successor, but Barbra will hold the crown for a long time to come. I kept thinking "Oh, no, the song is going to end," and then she'd go on. When it did finally end, I was able to start breathing again.



> I have YET to be dissapointed...and it tends to be the playlist that's getting the most play in my iTunes...but it's still second to the _Ragtime _ soundtrack


Goodness, I had forgotten about _Ragtime_. I'm going to have to check out the samples on Amazon.

Two weeks until my DVD's arrive. My New Year's Eve plans are Sparkling Grape Juice, Popcorn and Gleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I hope I can hold off watching them for two days, but I think it's a vain hope.

Better save up for those DVD's. New season in four months.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Interesting but short article about Glee - creator Ryan Murphy promises more musical numbers when it returns from hiatus in April:
http://www.thewrap.com/article/glee-creator-promises-more-musical-numbers-11944

Elmore


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They got a SAG nomination for best ensemble. 

Yes, I'd love more musical numbers, but not at the expense of Sue's rants and all the other dramas going on.


----------



## 4Katie

!!! NEWS ALERT !!!

We don't have to wait until April to see Glee - two episodes are being rerun this Wednesday night! Sure they're reruns, but that's better than nothing. At 8:00 is my favorite, when Kurt tries out for the football team (best quote: I'm Kurt Hummel, and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker.), and at 9:00 is the show with Kristin Chenoweth guest-starring as a former student. I sure hope they rerun more episodes between now and April 13. (And to think that just a short time ago we were whining about missing only two weeks for the World Series...)

You can also watch full-length shows at http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=glee.

And on December 29 we can watch them ALL on our very own DVD players!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> !!! NEWS ALERT !!!
> 
> We don't have to wait until April to see Glee - two episodes are being rerun this Wednesday night! Sure they're reruns, but that's better than nothing. At 8:00 is my favorite, when Kurt tries out for the football team (best quote: I'm Kurt Hummel, and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker.), and at 9:00 is the show with Kristin Chenoweth guest-starring as a former student. I sure hope they rerun more episodes between now and April 13. (And to think that just a short time ago we were whining about missing only two weeks for the World Series...)
> 
> You can also watch full-length shows at http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=glee.
> 
> And on December 29 we can watch them ALL on our very own DVD players!


Glee ... the miracle cure.  I think I can just barely make it until Wednesday. Now that I think about it, the DVD's will be here on Tuesday, but knowing me, I'll watch it on Fox anyway.


----------



## carlobee

ohhh. that's great to hear!! 

i really really really love Glee. even though it ended a few weeks ago, i can't still get over it.. it just like the best show ever. lol. lots of awesome songs!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody watching tonight?  My cable went out for about 10 minutes.    It's so much fun to watch.  Can't wait for April and Rachel to sing together.


----------



## Sandpiper

Oh, yeah.  I think "Preggers" is my favorite episode -- if there can be a favorite.  Can't wait for next Tuesday.  Glee DVDs will be delivered.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Oh, yeah. I think "Preggers" is my favorite episode -- if there can be a favorite. Can't wait for next Tuesday. Glee DVDs will be delivered.


You are so right. It's hard to pick a favorite.

I think I'll be camped out on my doorstep on Tuesday waiting for the FedEx guy.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

The church choir I sing with is doing TWO mash-ups this year which put me in mind of Glee yesterday during practice.

The first is a song called _Night of Silence_ mashed with _Silent Night_ 
then the second is (getting kindle for score) id _Child of the Poor_ mashed with _What child is this_

Our director would like Glee, but I'm told he doesn't watch (yet). , ,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Richard in W.Orange said:


> The church choir I sing with is doing TWO mash-ups this year which put me in mind of Glee yesterday during practice.
> 
> The first is a song called _Night of Silence_ mashed with _Silent Night_
> then the second is (getting kindle for score) id _Child of the Poor_ mashed with _What child is this_
> 
> Our director would like Glee, but I'm told he doesn't watch (yet). , ,


You have to work on him. Us Gleeks know it's a wonderful experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's a question of having time. . . . .he has a full time day job and works on church/music stuff in the evenings and weekends.  Not a lot of time for TV of any sort. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you who will not have the DVD's in your hot little hands tomorrow, Fox is showing Glee again on Wednesday night at 8pm.  

Maybe that will keep me from watching the DVD's before NYE.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I got both Glee cd's for Christmas from my sweet fourteen year old daughter who always watches Glee with me.  
Listening to the cd's makes me smile every time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I got both Glee cd's for Christmas from my sweet fourteen year old daughter who always watches Glee with me.
> Listening to the cd's makes me smile every time.


She is definitely a sweet daughter. 

I'm waiting impatiently for UPS to deliver my DVD's. They're usually here by 2:30, so they're half an hour late. I really shouldn't complain, because I don't want to watch them until Thursday night. I can't think of a better way to bring in the New Year.


----------



## Sandpiper

UPS was here about 10:00 this morning with mine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> UPS was here about 10:00 this morning with mine!


If they weren't sitting here beside me right now, I'd be jealous.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If they weren't sitting here beside me right now, I'd be jealous.


I'm glad that UPS delivered them to you today. I was worried for you when you said UPS was running late. Glad it came.


----------



## Sandpiper

Anyone consider any of the characters, especially among the "kids", the breakout role?  I think one kind of stands out...and yet they're all quite equal.  Not talking about voices.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I think we'll see some of these actors in other things, but I hope it's not too soon because I don't want them leaving Glee anytime soon.


----------



## 4Katie

I'm hoping the birthday fairy will bring them to me tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Anyone consider any of the characters, especially among the "kids", the breakout role? I think one kind of stands out...and yet they're all quite equal. Not talking about voices.


I'm thinking Kurt/Chris Colfer. Of course, if you were talking voices, it would be Rachel/Lea Michele.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, I'm going to be a good girl and wait until Thursday to watch the show.  But then there are all those luscious special features.  I can watch them tonight, right?

- Welcome to McKinley! – A video of Principal Figgins introducing 8th graders to his office before they go to McKinley High School.  A hilarious featurette.

- Glee Music Video – A music video for “Somebody to Love”.

- Full Length Audition Pieces – Featuring the full-length audition pieces of Rachel performing “On My Own” and Mercedes performing “Respect”.

- Fox Movie Channel Presents Casting Session –  The creators of “Glee” talk about how it was important to have a cast that can sing and dance.  The creators and FOX execs also discuss how “Glee” became a television show.

- Deconstructing Glee with Ryan Murphy –  Ryan Murphy talks about “Glee” and how it’s different from other musicals.  Classic songs being performed on the show and more.

- Dance Boot Camp –  Interview with choreographer Zach Woodlee about training the cast to learn their dance routines.

- Jane Lynch A to Glee –Jane Lynch talks about what the vowel “A” means to her.

- Meet Jane Lynch –  Jane Lynch talks about her character Sue.

- 5 Things you don’t know about Jayma –  Know more about Jayma Mays.
- 7 Things you don’t know about Cory – Know more about Cory Monteith.
- 6 Things you don’t know about Amber – Know more about Amber Riley.
- 7 Things you don’t know about Chris – Know more about Chris Colfer.

- Video Diaries – Video diaries for Jane Lynch, Lea Michele, Matthew Morrison, Cory Monteith, Kevin McHale, Amber Riley, Chris Colfer and Dianna Agron.  The video diaries which last about 2-3 minutes long features each talent going to New York City and back to Los Angeles to promote the show.


----------



## Sandpiper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm thinking Kurt/Chris Colfer. Of course, if you were talking voices, it would be Rachel/Lea Michele.


That's my thinking too for breakout character. When six of the cast were on the Bonnie Hunt show, Chris said he has the biggest costume budget for his character! 

I started watching my DVDs tonight. I usually save the extras for after I watch the TV shows, movie, whatever.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> That's my thinking too for breakout character. When six of the cast were on the Bonnie Hunt show, Chris said he has the biggest costume budget for his character!
> 
> I started watching my DVDs tonight. I usually save the extras for after I watch the TV shows, movie, whatever.


I'm trying to save the episodes for New Year's Eve. I'm watching the extras now. The video of Find Somebody to Love. Wow!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

So whaddaya think? I just looked at reviews of the DVDs on Amazon. How could there be any one-star reviews? There are two one-stars?! As they say, it's not a review of the show, but the DVD set. The first 13 episodes of the series is only part of season 1. There will be 9 more after the American Idol season. From comments in reviews, I'm not sure if after the next 9 air Fox will sell a set of those DVDs or only a set for the whole 22 episode season. It was reported that there would be a coupon in the box of the first 13 episodes towards purchase of the whole 22 episode season. No coupon in my box. Maybe, hopefully, because there was no coupon they will sell a box set of the last 9 episodes of season 1.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118010245.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

What's up?  Do you feel screwed by Fox?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> So whaddaya think? I just looked at reviews of the DVDs on Amazon. How could there be any one-star reviews? There are two one-stars?! As they say, it's not a review of the show, but the DVD set. The first 13 episodes of the series is only part of season 1. There will be 9 more after the American Idol season. From comments in reviews, I'm not sure if after the next 9 air Fox will sell a set of those DVDs or only a set for the whole 22 episode season. It was reported that there would be a coupon in the box of the first 13 episodes towards purchase of the whole 22 episode season. No coupon in my box. Maybe, hopefully, because there was no coupon they will sell a box set of the last 9 episodes of season 1.
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118010245.html?categoryid=14&cs=1
> 
> What's up?  Do you feel screwed by Fox?


I heard about the coupon, but there was none in my box, either. The one we have is called The Road to Sectionals, so I'm assuming the next one will be The Road to Regionals. Probably wrong. If there's a second set of nine episodes, Amazon will probably bundle it with the first set.

Don't know. Just have to wait and see. Nine eps starting in April means the show will run to mid June. The new DVD's probably won't come out until August, so we have that long until we know for sure.

I'll just enjoy what I've got for now and not worry about it.

Oh, all the the extras that I listed previously (found them in a DVD review), are not on my set either.


----------



## Sandpiper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If there's a second set of nine episodes, Amazon will probably bundle it with the first set.


Amazon doesn't do the "bundling" of DVD sets. That's done by the network, studio, distributor (not ultimate seller), etc.


----------



## Sandpiper

Info about the coupons was updated today:

http://tvshowsondvd.com/news/Glee-Season-1-Volume-1/13160


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Info about the coupons was updated today:
> 
> http://tvshowsondvd.com/news/Glee-Season-1-Volume-1/13160


Well, poo on Fox. Not nice.


----------



## 4Katie

Woohoo - I got the DVD's!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Has Glee watch started? Pilot episode down here. Twelve to go . . . .


----------



## 4Katie

I plan to start this weekend while DH is engrossed in bowl games.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Has Glee watch started? Pilot episode down here. Twelve to go . . . .


I'm on Ep 5 with Kristen Chenowith.



4Katie said:


> I plan to start this weekend while DH is engrossed in bowl games.


I caved two days ago. I watched the pilot on Tuesday and last night, after the double eps on Fox, I watched the second one.

It's going to be an all Glee night!!! I think I'd better get out the fuzzy robe and slippers because I keep getting chills and goosebumps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Went to see Alvin & the Chipmunks with GKs today.  The Chipettes did a wonderful job with Single Ladies, but I'm not sure if they can compare with Kurt and the football team.


----------



## Maxx

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mercedes performing "Respect"


I would love to see that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maxx said:


> I would love to see that!


It was great, but they didn't show enough of it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Anyone having a Glee weekend?  There are definitely more / different scenes on the DVDs than there were (could be?) shown on TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Anyone having a Glee weekend? There are definitely more / different scenes on the DVDs than there were (could be?) shown on TV.


I've already watched them twice through, and I keep backing up on certain songs so I can hear them again. Now I have to contact Amazon and send them back because the Hairography ep is bad. I don't think I can stand it.


----------



## Sandpiper

How so -- bad?  I'm not there yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> How so -- bad? I'm not there yet.


It skips, it freezes, it's unwatchable. I've tried it on two different DVD players and it doesn't work on either one, so it's a bad track on the disk.

I love that episode especially because three sytycd alums are in it; Katee Shean, Comfort Fedokee, and Kherrington Payne.


----------



## austenfiend

I just downloaded all the Glee songs to my iPhone.  Oh. My. Gosh!  I'm loving the music.  How long do we have to wait before the show comes back on?!?!?!  I thought I remember reading nothing new until APRIL?  What about February sweeps?  Why the long wait?  Remember the old days (okay, I'm dating myself...) when new shows would start in September and go all the way to June?  Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Sandpiper

Glee will be back Tuesday, April 13.  American Idol airs until then.


----------



## 4Katie

BUT they are airing reruns. Two episodes are on tonight - at 8:00 and 9:00.


----------



## Sandpiper

I just checked my TiVo schedule.  American Idol starts next week.  Glee is gone then.


----------



## 4Katie

Sandpiper said:


> I just checked my TiVo schedule. American Idol starts next week. Glee is gone then.


I love them both. And now that I have Glee on DVD I can have them both!


----------



## 4Katie

Congratulations to Glee for winning the Peoples Choice Award for Favorite New TV Comedy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I just checked my TiVo schedule. American Idol starts next week. Glee is gone then.


Is the AI results show an hour or two hours? Can we hope that if it's an hour, they rerun one ep of Glee afterward?



4Katie said:


> I love them both. And now that I have Glee on DVD I can have them both!


I watched two hours on Fox last night and then popped in the DVD to watch the pilot ep again. Is there a 12 step program for this?



4Katie said:


> Congratulations to Glee for winning the Peoples Choice Award for Favorite New TV Comedy!


Congrats to the entire cast of Glee and the brilliant people who voted for them.


----------



## 4Katie

> Is the AI results show an hour or two hours? Can we hope that if it's an hour, they rerun one ep of Glee afterward?


I'd vote for that, but that's when they usually showcase something new. In fact, last year it was the premiere of Glee!

I was so looking forward to watching last night. I had the Peoples Choice Awards on the other channel, so I could go back and forth. I was nursing an injury and decided to rest with ice on my knee and veg out in front of the TV for the night. But when Glee had barely started, the cable went out. By the time DH fixed it, I was asleep. So I only saw 10 minutes of Glee and none of the awards show.

But I got four hours of sleep, so it's all good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest. You know how I love my spoilers.

Madonna fans and Gleeks alike listen up, because the list of songs for the upcoming all-Madonna episode has been announced! According to this exciting exclusive released by MadonnaTribe News, the Madonna titles to be featured in the episode, are:

Borderline
Open Your Heart
Burning Up
4 Minutes
Crazy For You
Like A Virgin
Like A Prayer
What It Feels Like For A Girl
Vogue
Express Yourself

Anybody want to hazard a guess who will sing _Vogue_? I'm guessing Kurt.  And if Quinn sings _Like a Virgin_, I will 

Janette Manrara and Jason Glover of So You Think You Can Dance's fifth season have joined third season's Lauren Gottlieb in the cast of Glee as members of rival glee club, Vocal Adrenaline.

That's a big YAY for me.

And from Jane Lynch:

"'I have read the first two episodes [of the back-nine] and I can tell you that I will be singing and dancing,' Lynch reveals. 'I can't tell you what I'm singing because it's top-secret.' Just a little hint? Teases Lynch: "'It's a very cold song.'"


----------



## BTackitt

and they are now holding tryouts for season 2 Glee..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> and they are now holding tryouts for season 2 Glee..


We're not going to lose any of our regulars, are we?


----------



## nicuknitter

Most of them are pretty old.....


----------



## BTackitt

It sounded like they were looking for new adults... I think I heard the age range was 22-30.


----------



## 4Katie

> Anybody want to hazard a guess who will sing Vogue? I'm guessing Kurt.


That was my first thought!


----------



## Cindy416

My daughters have been talking about Glee, and my curiosity got the best of me. It's a hoot! I have season 1, disk 1 from Netflix, and am anxious to see how the series began. It's a lot of fun now, and I'm sure I'll appreciate it even more after I get caught up with season 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nicuknitter said:


> Most of them are pretty old.....


Lea Michelle is 23, but she certainly pulls off a sophomore. Corey Monteith is 27, only four years younger than Matthew Morrison, but he has the face of a 12 year old.  I'm not real concerned about their actual ages matching the roles they play.

Maybe they are going to expand the Glee Club and bring in more singers.


----------



## 4Katie

Cory Monteith must be a great actor! I TOTALLY believe him as a high school student.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Red Carpet photos are here

http://awards.omg.yahoo.com/photos/103-golden-globe-red-carpet/111

Jane Lynch is #14
Lea Michele is #22 (she's going to need two extra seats for that dress)
Jayma Mays is #33 (looks like the kind of thing Emma would wear)
Jennifer Gilsig is #77

Seems to be a whole lotta cleavage this year.


----------



## 4Katie

Congratulations to the cast and crew of Glee - Golden Globe winner for Best Television Series - Comedy or Musical.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well-deserved.  YAY!!!

Jane Lynch should have won, too.  "Lady Justice wept ..."

I'm watching Acafellas right now.


----------



## summerteeth

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Red Carpet photos are here
> 
> http://awards.omg.yahoo.com/photos/103-golden-globe-red-carpet/111
> 
> Jane Lynch is #14
> Lea Michele is #22 (she's going to need two extra seats for that dress)
> Jayma Mays is #33 (looks like the kind of thing Emma would wear)
> Jennifer Gilsig is #77
> 
> Seems to be a whole lotta cleavage this year.


I love the color of Jane Lynch's dress!


----------



## Sandpiper

No. 77 isn't Jennifer Gilsig.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> No. 77 isn't Jennifer Gilsig.


Sorry, she's #88. And I got her name wrong, too. Jessalynn Gilsig. Shows you how I feel about Terri, doesn't it.


----------



## Sandpiper

That's the current Mrs. Schue!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> That's the current Mrs. Schue!


The _current _Mrs. Schue ... possibly in _transition _... but then again, I can't see her and sister Kendra taking Will's defection to Emma lying down.

I see major










ahead.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just had myself a Glee marathon. I watched 8 episodes yesterday and 5 today. Wow! I've been missing out. It's an awesome show. (yes, this is the first time I've seen it).


----------



## 4Katie

Isn't it so much fun to watch? I have the DVD's, but haven't been able to watch them yet. I'm looking forward to a marathon of my own soon!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It is! I have to say "Preggers" has got to be my favorite.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> It is! I have to say "Preggers" has got to be my favorite.


Ah, Heather. I see you have become "Giddy for Glee!"

Preggers is one of my favorites. Sometimes I just go straight to the football team dancing and Kurt kicking the field goal. Great episode.

I also love Mattress and, of course, Sectionals.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Preggers is one of my favorites. Sometimes I just go straight to the football team dancing and Kurt kicking the field goal. Great episode.


I have the YouTube clip bookmarked. It always makes me smile!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I have the YouTube clip bookmarked. It always makes me smile!


Thanks. I didn't know they had any clips posted. I'll check it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Idina Menzel (Wicked) is signed up for the remainder of the season as the director of Vocal Adrenaline.

Can we see a scenario where she and Rachel will be singing together, or against each other like Rachel and April? Can Glee get any better?

I also read that Neil Patrick Harris has signed up.

From an interview with Jane Lynch on Fancast:



> Jane Lynch, who plays villainous cheerleading coach Sue Sylvester, spoke directly to the creator of the series on behalf of the cast saying, "We'd like to thank Ryan Murphy for giving us the parts of a lifetime."
> 
> Backstage we chatted with Lynch about her upcoming musical number (It was recently revealed that she will be singing "Vogue" on the show's upcoming Madonna tribute episode).
> 
> "Well I recorded it already and we're doing a video, frame for frame of a Madonna video," said Lynch. Expect to see Sylvester's Cheerios in tow as Heather Morris (Brittany) and Naya Rivera (Santana) make an appearance in the video, as well as Amber Riley (Mercedes). "We've been rehearsing probably for a couple of months for this one," she added.


So this is in addition to her duet with Olivia Newton John "Let's Get Physical"


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Idina Menzel (Wicked) is signed up for the remainder of the season as the director of Vocal Adrenaline.
> 
> Can we see a scenario where she and Rachel will be singing together, or against each other like Rachel and April? Can Glee get any better?
> 
> I also read that Neil Patrick Harris has signed up.
> 
> From an interview with Jane Lynch on Fancast:
> 
> So this is in addition to her duet with Olivia Newton John "Let's Get Physical"


I was hoping Kurt would be singing Vogue, but Sue will be almost as good.

BTW, my son's favorite episode is Wheels. He likes the song that Artie sings "Dancin' With Myself"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I was hoping Kurt would be singing Vogue, but Sue will be almost as good.


I think a lot of us were hoping for Kurt. I can't see Amber singing that, but I guess she's just doing backup with Santana and Brittany. On the other hand, this cast seems to be able to do anything.



> BTW, my son's favorite episode is Wheels. He likes the song that Artie sings "Dancin' With Myself"


I love that number. Artie has a surprisingly versatile voice and I loved the wheelchair choreo.


----------



## MichelleR

In order of excitement:

1. Joss!

2. Neil!

3. Idina!

And, that's a close third. Actually, it's a close second, too! Good stuff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two days ago, Chris Colfer tweeted:



> We're doing a BIG number today at Glee. I mean HUGE! You may need to check yourself into Gleehab after you see it.


I'm torturing myself with all these teasers.


----------



## nicuknitter

Did you all see that Jane Lynch is planning on marrying later this year?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nicuknitter said:


> Did you all see that Jane Lynch is planning on marrying later this year?


Yes, she's marrying her girlfriend in May.


----------



## austenfiend

So excited about Idina.  I loved when Kristin Chenowith was on also.  Jane Lynch just cracks me up.  I love the commercials she's on for the video game system (I think it's X-BOX) - I always laugh, no many times how many times I've seen the commercial.  (But really, how good can the commercial actually be if I can't even remember what it's for?!?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> So excited about Idina. I loved when Kristin Chenowith was on also. Jane Lynch just cracks me up. I love the commercials she's on for the video game system (I think it's X-BOX) - I always laugh, no many times how many times I've seen the commercial. (But really, how good can the commercial actually be if I can't even remember what it's for?!?)


Have you read the Sue Sylvester tweets? I can just picture Jane Lynch delivering those lines.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sue Sylvester's tweets are pretty much the best things in the whole world!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Sue Sylvester's tweets are pretty much the best things in the whole world!
> 
> Kristan


So true.   

Kurt, Quinn and Rachel also tweet as the characters.

Re: Madonna episode.

6 will be sung by Rachel, Kurt and Mercedes do a duet and Sue will _Vogue_. This will also be the 2nd episode of the back 9.

KURT HAS A SOLO!!!

CONFIRMED

Borderline(Mash Up 1)
Open Your Heart(Mash Up 1)
Burning Up
4 Minutes
Crazy For You
Like A Virgin( Emma,Will, Rachel, Finn, Groff and Santana)
Like A Prayer
What It Feels Like For A Girl(Finn, Artie, and Puck)
Vogue(Sue, Kurt, Brittany, Santana and Mercedes)
Express Yourself

Also, Ep. 14 is entitled "Hello" and features Neil Diamond's _Hello, Again_.


----------



## 4Katie

There are so many Sue Sylvesters on Twitter (and they're hysterical!) - is there an official one, or do you just have fun reading them all?

Now I gotta go read tweets from all the other Glee characters. Should be fun!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

4Katie said:


> There are so many Sue Sylvesters on Twitter (and they're hysterical!) - is there an official one, or do you just have fun reading them all?
> 
> Now I gotta go read tweets from all the other Glee characters. Should be fun!


I'm fairly certain this is the official Sue Sylvester Twitter stream: http://twitter.com/S_SylvesterGLEE

I got it from the official Fox Glee Twitter.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> I'm fairly certain this is the official Sue Sylvester Twitter stream: http://twitter.com/S_SylvesterGLEE
> 
> I got it from the official Fox Glee Twitter.
> 
> Kristan


That's the one I go to. Seems like it's official.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sue Sylvester has joined Julia Louis-Dreyfuss in the Healthy Choice commercials.


----------



## austenfiend

Glee is having a nation-wide talent search for a few new cast members between the ages of 16-26.  Unfortunately, I'm WAAAAAYYYYYY out of that range.  Don't they need an older woman to play the cafeteria lady or something


----------



## LCEvans

I'd like to play Schuster's mom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LCEvans said:


> I'd like to play Schuster's mom.


So you'd like to be a blowsy drunk and have Josh Groban hitting on you?  _Big brown eyes, cute as a buttermilk biscuit._

Just got my CD's today. Wasn't going to get them because I want to see the whole episodes (yes, I have the DVD's and watch them constantly), but I'm sure glad I did. Listening to _No Air_ right now. I love Jordin Sparks singing this song especially since I always picture Joshua and Katee dancing to it. But my heart now belongs to Rachel and Finn singing this one ... as well as Mercedes singing Halo.

Now I can be Gleeful in my car, too.


----------



## 4Katie

Thanks, Kristan!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NEWS: Not much, but something is better than nothing.


----------



## austenfiend

At this point in time, I think we'll take whatever we can get!!  But, that makes me think of a question.  The cheerios ONLY wear their uniforms to school?  What's up with that?  I know that back in the dark ages when I was a cheerleader, we were ONLY allowed to wear uniforms on game day.  I figure they probably just did this to easily identify them.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

austenfiend said:


> At this point in time, I think we'll take whatever we can get!! But, that makes me think of a question. The cheerios ONLY wear their uniforms to school? What's up with that? I know that back in the dark ages when I was a cheerleader, we were ONLY allowed to wear uniforms on game day. I figure they probably just did this to easily identify them.


Yeah, same for me on drill team (uniform on game days only) and that was only like 7 yrs ago. (ACK THAT WAS 7 YRS AGO?! Grr...)

I think you're right, it's just to easily identify them, and I'm sure they could explain it as a Sue Sylvester requirement (since, you know, her girls have to practice hard and sweat tears and blood to be as good as they are).

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> At this point in time, I think we'll take whatever we can get!! But, that makes me think of a question. The cheerios ONLY wear their uniforms to school? What's up with that? I know that back in the dark ages when I was a cheerleader, we were ONLY allowed to wear uniforms on game day. I figure they probably just did this to easily identify them.


Yes, very short, but at least it's something.

I think Sue wants her Cheerios to stand out from everybody else. She wants it know that these are _her _kids.


----------



## 4Katie

We only wore our uniforms on game days. I loved game days.


----------



## 4Katie

Woohoo! They ran a promo for the new Glee season last night on American Idol. I can't wait for the new shows!!!

In case you missed it, you can see it here: http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/02/17/new-glee-promo-debuts/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

EEEEE thanks for sharing that! I missed it (was watching Olympics) but it looks fabulous!!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Faaan-tastic, Katie. Thanks so much. I can't wait to see what Sue is up to.

55 DAYS AND COUNTING


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Faaan-tastic, Katie. Thanks so much. I can't wait to see what Sue is up to.


Watch the commercial, and you'll get a few ideas.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Thanks for posting the promo.  
I can't wait until the new season starts.


----------



## 4Katie

Apparently the Obamas are Gleeks. According to EW.com, the cast has been invited to perform at the White House.



> Being the president's wife apparently has its perks.
> 
> Sources confirm to me exclusively that First Lady Michelle Obama has invited the cast of Glee to perform at the annual White House Easter Egg Roll on Monday, April 5 - and, barring any last-minute glitches, they're gonna do it!
> 
> Rumor has it Mrs. O and her daughters are big fans of the show. And since a White House gig is an offer that's pretty darn hard to refuse, Glee's producers did some lickety-split schedule rejiggering in order to honor the request.
> 
> All in all, not a bad stretch for the Glee club: Glee The Music Volume 1 just moved up to No. 1 on the UK album charts, ahead of the ubiquitous Lady Gaga!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Protocol ....

If the white house calls and invites you to anything ... you say yes, then you do the re-jiggering of anything that is in the way. I can't think of any occasion where an entertainer has refused a white house invitation. I was interning a zillion (feels like) years ago when MPT & WETA were (they still are I think) doing recordings of "in Performance at the White house" ... The East Room is one cool room to get to work in ... even if you're just a know nothing intern . . .

Its rather the same as being invited to perform at Buckingham Palace (or where ever the queen is in residence at the time)

A few years ago...they loaded a large bit of _Les Miserables_ into the Palace took them a whole day to get the show in .. most of the next to rehearse it and then they performed for a couple of hours ...

Command performances are just that ... they're not optional.

Kind of cool though that it was Glee!!! Now if the O's could just support the rest of the arts by maintaining and not cutting the NEA budget.

The best line from a film (Mr. Holland's Opus) .. (not exact quote) ... Go ahead Gene, keep cutting the arts and soon we'll have a world of children with nothing to write about ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GO ... GLEE

How exciting for them.


----------



## Mom of 4

Just read about this...The Glee cast is going on TOUR!!

http://www.fancast.com/blogs/2010/tv-news/glee-stars-to-kick-off-concert-tour-in-may/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fancast_blog+%28Fancast+News%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

(sorry, don't know how to make it a link, hope this works!)

Tour dates and places are as follows:
♦ May 18: Phoenix, Ariz. (Dodge Theatre)
♦ May 20, 21: Los Angeles, Calif. (Gibson Amphitheatre)
♦ May 25, 26: Chicago, Ill. (Rosemont Theatre)
♦ May 28, 29: New York City, N.Y. (Radio City Music Hall)


----------



## 4Katie

Glee is on this Tuesday! Fox is rerunning the Sectionals episode at 9:00. 



> Sectionals is finally here for the Glee Club, but when Quinn's secret unravels, the club may not be able to recover in time to compete. Meanwhile, Sue's scheming hits an all-time high, and with Emma and Ken's marriage looming, Will makes a decision that could change his life forever in the "Sectionals" episode of GLEE airing Tuesday, March 9 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX.


37 days until we get a new episode...


----------



## austenfiend

Does anyone else think that the final scene in the last episode was a dream sequence?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Glee is on this Tuesday! Fox is rerunning the Sectionals episode at 9:00.


Thankyou thankyou thankyou. Not that I haven't got the DVD's, but I'll be watching it on Fox anyway.



> 37 days until we get a new episode...


Can't wait.



austenfiend said:


> Does anyone else think that the final scene in the last episode was a dream sequence?


That's an interesting possibility.

But the trailer for the new episodes show Will sitting on a bed and Emma walking toward him. I'm not a Will and Emma shipper, but I can see great things ahead if Will gets his own place and he has Emma and Terri both pulling at him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fox has added three additional episodes to the nine already planned. They're also increasing the number of songs in each episode.

Two weeks from Tuesday!! Happy Dance!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We just finished a Glee marathon. We're watching a bunch of the DVD extras right now. So happy to hear they've added more episodes. Can't wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> We just finished a Glee marathon. We're watching a bunch of the DVD extras right now. So happy to hear they've added more episodes. Can't wait.


I'm on _Acafellas _right now.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Fox has added three additional episodes to the nine already planned. They're also increasing the number of songs in each episode.


Excellent news!!!


----------



## dpinmd

Another Gleek, checking in!  (And counting the days!)  Love this show!  (But thank goodness for DVRs -- are any of you other Gleeks also as hooked on Modern Family as I am?  And the DVR will be even more important when Glee comes back and is on opposite Lost!!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dpinmd said:


> Another Gleek, checking in! (And counting the days!) Love this show! (But thank goodness for DVRs -- are any of you other Gleeks also as hooked on Modern Family as I am? And the DVR will be even more important when Glee comes back and is on opposite Lost!!)


Welcome to the Gleek Squad. I haven't watched Modern Family. What is it about.


----------



## 4Katie

I haven't seen Modern Family yet, but I always mean to.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I saw a tweet the other day from the actor who plays Principal Figgins. He said he just got his new script and he was going GAGA. I think that was a hint of what's to come.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I saw a tweet the other day from the actor who plays Principal Figgins. He said he just got his new script and he was going GAGA. I think that was a hint of what's to come.


Say it isn't so!! Maybe he's just going to sing a gaga song. (hopehopehope).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got this tweet:

RT @gleeks Just so you know, the second to last episode (1x21) airing June 1st will be dedicated to Lady Gaga.  What Gaga songs would you love to hear?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got this tweet:
> 
> RT @gleeks Just so you know, the second to last episode (1x21) airing June 1st will be dedicated to Lady Gaga. What Gaga songs would you love to hear?


Big relief!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Big relief!!!


I know! The idea of him singing had me scared. It's bad enough we're going to


Spoiler



apparently see him in bed with Sue



Did you see that Molly Shannon is joining the cast? She's going to be the astronomy teacher and Sue's nemesis.

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/02/10/glee-molly-shannon-sue-sylvester/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I know! The idea of him singing had me scared. It's bad enough we're going to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> apparently see him in bed with Sue


Nooooo. Say it isn't so. 



> Did you see that Molly Shannon is joining the cast? She's going to be the astronomy teacher and Sue's nemesis.
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/02/10/glee-molly-shannon-sue-sylvester/


Yes, I knew that. Should be a riot.

Two weeks from tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpinmd

Yes, the idea of Molly Shannon as a "foil" for Sue has me giddy with anticipation!  Sooooooooo excited for the new season to start!!!

(BTW, for anyone interested, Modern Family is the kind of show you can just pick up anytime -- you don't need to know much backstory, and each episode is a "stand-alone."  So I'd recommend just watching it one week to see what you think -- it's on Wednesdays at 9 on ABC.  HOWEVER, if you can find the pilot online anywhere, that was seriously the funniest 30 minutes of TV I've ever seen; and the final scene makes me literally "LOL" every time I think about it!)


----------



## austenfiend

Okay, I think I'm probably the only person in the world that doesn't particularly care for molly Shannon, so I was disappointed to hear that she's joining the cast.  But hey, I've been wrong on MANY occasions and I'm just excited to see what happens!


----------



## 4Katie

I'M disappointed that Glee won't be on NEXT week. For some reason I'm a week off.  I keep looking for it on my TV listings... no wonder I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## 4Katie

The Glee cast performed today at the White House Easter egg roll (at the request of Michelle Obama and the girls, who are all Gleeks). I missed it, but I'm sure it's on YouTube.

8 more days til we get a new Glee episode!!!


----------



## 4Katie

The date for the Oprah show has been changed - the show will now air TOMORROW - Wednesday, April 6. Here's a link to Glee stuff on Oprah's website: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-Glee

I love this pic:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> The date for the Oprah show has been changed - the show will now air TOMORROW - Wednesday, April 6. Here's a link to Glee stuff on Oprah's website: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-Glee
> 
> I love this pic:


Set my autotune. Since I also have Mythbusters set for that time, I wonder what my TV is going to do. 

I'm really loving Heather Morris (Brittany). It must be difficult looking blank all the time.


----------



## 4Katie

She really is funny. I'm gonna watch my DVD's and see what I might have missed from her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> She really is funny. I'm gonna watch my DVD's and see what I might have missed from her.


That's as good an excuse as any 

Trying to watch Oprah, but the GK's are acting up.

Now we know that Kurt


Spoiler



is going to be a cheerio


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay ... Ryan Murphy said they're never going to graduate!!


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now we know that Kurt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is going to be a cheerio


TOO funny!!!


----------



## jonfmerz

Cannot wait for this to be back on.  Absolutely loved it last year!


----------



## 4Katie

I can't believe they only did one song! But the Oprah show made me even more excited about Glee coming back next Tuesday.


----------



## austenfiend

Boy, that is one hard working cast!


----------



## angelad

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay ... Ryan Murphy said they're never going to graduate!!


Ouch


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay ... Ryan Murphy said they're never going to graduate!!


Hey, it works for the Cullens!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tonight's ad says the show starts next Tuesday at 9:28pm.  Also said that the show was too big for an hour.  

Sounds great to me!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tonight's ad says the show starts next Tuesday at 9:28pm. Also said that the show was too big for an hour.
> 
> Sounds great to me!!


I. Can't. Wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a clip of Rachel singing a very un-rachel-like song.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/videoplay.php?colid=119520

Doesn't look like Finn's too happy about it.


----------



## MichelleR

I love Oprah, but I'm done with her covering my favorite shows. First, the travesty that was her Mad Men show, and now Glee. The questions were lame and she completely ignored the fact that the Neil Patrick eppie is directed by JOSS WHEDON. C'mon now! I mean, seriously, they even showed him and didn't comment as if he was some random guy. 

Not cool.


----------



## 4Katie

Yesterday's USA Today had a huge Glee article - Hit Show 'Glee' Sings to Anyone Who Ever Felt Like an Insider - http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2010-04-09-Glee09_CV_N.htm.

Lots of interesting information, including a few spoilers. I, for one, can't wait to find out


Spoiler



what's behind Kurt becoming a Cheerio 


!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

So... is anyone going to participate in the open auditions:
Glee Open Casting Call

I don't qualify for a combination of age and lack of talent reasons, but I am sure there are a lot of show choir and theatre "gleeks" that will do so.

They've also got original casting videos on that page.


----------



## 4Katie

> So... is anyone going to participate in the open auditions


Not me. Apparently you have to have talent. And youth.

I love Lea's audition when the piano music was wrong. She seems pretty cool.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Not me. Apparently you have to have talent. And youth.


Even the teachers need to be able to sing and dance.



> I love Lea's audition when the piano music was wrong. She seems pretty cool.


Especially when she walks into the audition after a car accident picking glass out of her hair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dude, these casting videos are great!! Lea/Rachel's was probably my favorite, although I found Chris/Kurt's really interesting, and Amber/Mercedes' adorable. I can't believe (but am SO GLAD) they wrote the role of Kurt for Chris!

Would have loved to see Jane Lynch's video... 

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie

> Would have loved to see Jane Lynch's video...


I doubt she had to audition. She's fairly well-known in Hollywood. I love her character on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## 4Katie

This is SO cool! I've never heard of a flash mob, but Seattle sure has. Look at what 1,000 Glee fans did!

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-431117 (I think the 2nd one is better.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

DH freaked when he saw the ad for Sue's "Vogue" video. (And not in a good way)


----------



## 4Katie

Check this out! It's a TV Guide cover about the Madonna episode:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a great photo.  They all look like they're ready to Vogue.

24 hours and 45 minutes to go.


----------



## 4Katie

Eight more hours!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They had "Kurt" hats at WalMart and I got one to wear tonight.


----------



## donna callea

Glee is my all time favorite show.  Don't know what this has to do with kindle, except when Glee's on my kindle takes a nap. Can't wait for tonight's show.


----------



## MichelleR

Spoiler



Love gay sharks. Will Schuester, I hate you. Sue's date rape drug. Idina Menzel who HAS to be Rachel's mother or it's the biggest wasted opportunity. Sue in the Vogue video. KURT in the Vogue video.


----------



## jonfmerz

Spoiler



The gay sharks line was hysterical and completely out of left field. Loved it!


----------



## MichelleR

Also, I so predicted


Spoiler



that Hello would have some association with Terri -- would be their song or something.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Why are we using spoiler tags? Oh, well.



Spoiler



Yes, gay sharks. I love Brittany.

Sue's Vogue video was OUTSTANDING. She was so good. Kurt was fantastic.

Who else thinks Jesse's a slime?

Love Terri. She was in rare form. Emma hit the nail on the head when she gave Will a choice between her mental illness and Terri's. I wasn't surprised she was a virgin.

Loved Finn's Doors/Hello song. I think he and Rachel sound better together than Rachel and Jesse.


----------



## BTackitt

Gertie, there are some people who have it recorded and have not watched it yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Gertie, there are some people who have it recorded and have not watched it yet.


Ah, thanks. I don't have a problem with using spoiler tags.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Was I the only person who was underwhelmed by last night's episode...? The writing just didn't seem smooth/logical to me in a lot of places. The


Spoiler



gay shark line


 was the best part, and Finn's solo was awesome. The rest really didn't do it for me... :\

Kristan


----------



## dpinmd

Kristan, it wasn't my absolute favorite episode - I did have a few "huh?" moments. But I almost wonder if it's because it's been built up so much in my mind as I've been WAITING for the premiere, so it just couldn't possibly live up to those expectations.



Spoiler



Brittany is fast becoming my favorite character. Besides the gay sharks line, I also loved "Sometimes I forget my middle name" and "Those sweaters make her look homeschooled." The scene with the Santana/Brittany/Quinn "date" was my favorite scene. (Not counting the music video, which was my favorite part BY FAR, but I think of it as separate from the episode.)

Sue's Vogue video was absolutely BRILLIANT! "Sue Sylvester, Dance on air... Will Schuester, I hate you." ROFL!

ITA that they need to eventually discover that the Vocal Adrenaline coach is Rachel's mother.

Also totally agree that Jesse is slime, but it should be a fun storyline to watch unfold!

CAN'T WAIT for the Madonna episode next week!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

dpinmd said:


> Kristan, it wasn't my absolute favorite episode - I did have a few "huh?" moments. But I almost wonder if it's because it's been built up so much in my mind as I've been WAITING for the premiere, so it just couldn't possibly live up to those expectations.


True true. Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. And I did really like Emma in this one. She had backbone!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> True true. Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. And I did really like Emma in this one. She had backbone!
> 
> Kristan


I think we saw Emma's backbone when she stood up to Will over April.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh for sure. But this was backbone against Teri (intimidating arch nemesis!), and then backbone against Will (!!) even though it hurt her (Emma). She's one of my favorite characters, so I love seeing her become stronger.


----------



## 4Katie

It was nice to see Emma as a real person, rather than a cartoon. I thought the show was great.

And I'm really liking Finn's character.



Spoiler



Now that we're sort of dating, I have to work so much harder to pretend to be listening to her.


----------



## austenfiend

Oh. My. Gosh! The episode was so good and don't even get me started on the video! I DVR'd the episode and when I watched it, I couldn't believe how fast the time went by!

I've always loved Emma, but, unfortunately, when characters get together they usually don't know what to do with them.

Slight complaint/take on the video -


Spoiler



I was kind of bothered by the non-glee dancers in the video. It kind of took me out of the whole 'glee' feeling. Granted, those dancers were FINE, but I'm just saying...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

One of the non-Glee dancers was Nathan from last season's SYTYCD! I did wonder why they didn't have the other 2 Glee guys (the Asian and the black guy) dance in it though...

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> One of the non-Glee dancers was Nathan from last season's SYTYCD! I did wonder why they didn't have the other 2 Glee guys (the Asian and the black guy) dance in it though...
> 
> Kristan


Nathan. Yes, you're right. I thought that was Jesse. Loved Nathan.

I was looking for Janette Manraro and Jason Glover in the Vocal Adrenaline group, but I couldn't pick them out.


----------



## 4Katie

And, by the way, did anyone notice THE KINDLE COMMERCIAL


----------



## donna callea

I did see the Kindle commercial, Katie.  Amazon must figure Glee fans are good readers.  I loved last night's show just because I was so glad Glee was back.  I do wish they'd have Matthew Morrison sing more.  He has a fabulous voice.  I also hope we'll see more of Idina Menzel as Vocal Adrenalin's coach.  I wish there was some way they could have these two great Broadway stars sing a duet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> And, by the way, did anyone notice THE KINDLE COMMERCIAL


Absolutely.


----------



## LCEvans

Loved the new episode and thought Idina Menzel looks so much like Rachel. I hope she turns out to be Rachel's mom. I agree that Matthew Morrison should sing more.


----------



## dpinmd

Just to get you excited for next week's episode, here's a link to the cast's seriously FABULOUS cover of "Like a Prayer." I keep listening to it over and over -- can't wait to put it on my ipod!
http://music-mix.ew.com/2010/04/15/glee-like-a-prayer/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dpinmd said:


> Just to get you excited for next week's episode, here's a link to the cast's seriously FABULOUS cover of "Like a Prayer." I keep listening to it over and over -- can't wait to put it on my ipod!
> http://music-mix.ew.com/2010/04/15/glee-like-a-prayer/


WOW!!! As if I wasn't excited enough.

I was kind of surprised that _Don't Stop Believing_ is their biggest download. Much as I loved it (love them all), I thought _Keep Holding On_ and _Somebody to Love_ would be the most downloaded.


----------



## 4Katie

> I was kind of surprised that Don't Stop Believing is their biggest download. Much as I loved it (love them all), I thought Keep Holding On and Somebody to Love would be the most downloaded.


Maybe that's because Don't Stop Believin' was the song that put them on the map. It kinda got the Glee craze started. Somebody to Love is my personal favorite, though.


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.amazon.com/Glee-Music-Power-Madonna-Cast/dp/B003AO3CR6/ref=amb_link_352882522_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=ilm&pf_rd_r=0TASZ1X6R8JKHZ8TMPNT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1260429742&pf_rd_i=5174

April 20, the music from this episode will be available at Amazon............ I just pre-ordered it.


----------



## donna callea

dpind and LC, you are SO right about how much Rachel and the Vocal Adrenaline coach look alike. Rachel's two dads had to get the egg from somewhere.  Hope the story line progresses that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Maybe that's because Don't Stop Believin' was the song that put them on the map. It kinda got the Glee craze started. Somebody to Love is my personal favorite, though.


That makes sense.


donna callea said:


> dpind and LC, you are SO right about how much Rachel and the Vocal Adrenaline coach look alike. Rachel's two dads had to get the egg from somewhere. Hope the story line progresses that way.


In the first episode, Rachel mentioned a turkey baster, so her Mom was presumably present at the conception. I don't remember her saying that she was being raised by her two dads. I assumed she lived with her mother and she was very close with her dads.

It would be a good storyline, though. Since the writers don't seem to care all that much about continuity (not that I'm complaining), it might happen. E.G., In Acafellas, Rachel bakes Schue "I'm Sorry" cookies. In Wheels, she says her family is pretty much committed to take-out.


----------



## MichelleR

I think the implication from the beginning was that she was being raised by her dads, and that she was conceived to help them out, which does explain the show tunes. 


Spoiler



I would be surprised if after all the rumors that and after people had been mentioning the resemblance for a long time, Idina Menzel was not cast to be her mother. Even Taye Diggs mentioned how much they look alike. Plus, Rachel sang Defying Gravity -- c'mon. 


 I didn't love her vocals on Like a Prayer though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I think the implication from the beginning was that she was being raised by her dads, and that she was conceived to help them out, which does explain the show tunes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if after all the rumors that, after people had been mentioned the resemblance for a long time, Idina Menzel was not cast to be her mother. Plus, Rachel sang Defying Gravity -- c'mon.
> 
> 
> I didn't love her vocals on Like a Prayer though.


No objections here. I think it would be a great storyline.

Too bad Jesse's only going to be around for one more episode.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> WOW!!! As if I wasn't excited enough.
> 
> I was kind of surprised that _Don't Stop Believing_ is their biggest download. Much as I loved it (love them all), I thought _Keep Holding On_ and _Somebody to Love_ would be the most downloaded.


I think that the Thong Song should be number one

if not that one then at least any other ones that Will sings... I love to watch him when he gets going.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I think that the Thong Song should be number one
> 
> if not that one then at least any other ones that Will sings... I love to watch him when he gets going.


You know, he's not a good-looking man, but he does have that IT factor when he dances. Maybe that's why Accafellas is one of my fave eps.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

You don't think he's good looking? Mmm, I dunno, I'd put him above average. And then throw the singing in? YOWZA!

Am I the only one who loved the 2 mash-up songs best?

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie

kristanhoffman said:


> Am I the only one who loved the 2 mash-up songs best?


I love Don't Stand so Close/Young Girl. Just d/l'd it from iTunes, in face.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's a Glee app for IPhone.


----------



## MichelleR

I've DLed 16 songs so far. Am I above or below average on that?


----------



## luvmy4brats

MichelleR said:


> I've DLed 16 songs so far. Am I above or below average on that?


I have a whole lot more than that.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got notice that the Power of Madonna songs that I pre-ordered from iTunes are available for download now! They are downloading as I type...

The question is, do I listen to them tonight or wait until after the episode tomorrow??

I am so excited for this episode. I'm a child of the 80's and well, Madonna is...Well, she just *IS*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got notice that the Power of Madonna songs that I pre-ordered from iTunes are available for download now! They are downloading as I type...
> 
> The question is, do I listen to them tonight or wait until after the episode tomorrow??
> 
> I am so excited for this episode. I'm a child of the 80's and well, Madonna is...Well, she just *IS*


It's going to be a great episode.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have no willpower. I'm listening to them now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They're fantastic. Really. I'm only a little disappointed


Spoiler



that they seem to heavily feature J. Groff. I would have liked to hear more from the rest of the cast


.


----------



## dpinmd

luvmy4brats said:


> They're fantastic. Really. I'm only a little disappointed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that they seem to heavily feature J. Groff. I would have liked to hear more from the rest of the cast
> 
> 
> .


Gotta download them when I get home from work this afternoon! Of course, having no willpower, I read your "spoiler" line. It will be interested to see what happens in tonight's episode to explain that.

I am giddy with excitement about tonight's episode. I adore Glee, and I adore Madonna -- particularly her older stuff. Can't wait!


----------



## 4Katie

I heard a Madonna song on the radio this morning, and got all excited!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> They're fantastic. Really. I'm only a little disappointed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that they seem to heavily feature J. Groff. I would have liked to hear more from the rest of the cast
> 
> 
> .


That is disappointing.

I set autotune for tonight and it said the show starts at 8:59. Good thing I didn't trust the start time.


----------



## loca

4Katie said:


> I heard a Madonna song on the radio this morning, and got all excited!


this is what it comes down too, lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loca said:


> this is what it comes down too, lol


We can't help ourselves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From Kurt:

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20361194_20362181,00.html


----------



## 4Katie

EW loves tonight's episode:

*'Glee' review: Tonight's 'Power of Madonna' episode is one of the best hours of TV you'll see all year*

May I suggest that if you don't want to miss one of the best hours of TV you're likely to see all year you be sure to watch Glee tonight? "The Power of Madonna" is like having the finest Broadway jukebox musical ever made in your living room, except that Glee has better jokes and more involving plotlines.

The premise is simple: Sue Sylvester worships Madonna, "the most powerful woman ever to walk the face of the earth," says Sue vehemently, and who's going to argue with her?

Not Will, who brazenly steals Sue's idea: Both teachers assign their glee club and cheerleader charges Madonna-based routines to win their respective competitions. This leads to a lot of wittily arranged and powerfully performed covers of Madonna hits, from "Vogue" to "Express Yourself."


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From Kurt:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20361194_20362181,00.html


I don't know if he was kidding or not, but I heard Chris Colfer say he has the biggest wardrobe budget on the show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I don't know if he was kidding or not, but I heard Chris Colfer say he has the biggest wardrobe budget on the show!


He must if he's wearing Mark Jacobs and Alexander McQueen. Don't like his "Good Humor Man" look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The girls were just OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm so upset. The audio is all messed up on my channel. It keeps skipping and it's not lined up with the video...

I've been waiting for this episode!

It's so bad it's unwatchable. I'll have to wait until I download it from iTunes in the morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so upset. The audio is all messed up on my channel. It keeps skipping and it's not lined up with the video...
> 
> I've been waiting for this episode!
> 
> It's so bad it's unwatchable. I'll have to wait until I download it from iTunes in the morning.


The sound on the first song was horrible. The rest is great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whoa, Kurt and Mercedes as Cheerios.  Fantastic.  Kurt is fierce!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The sound on the first song was horrible. The rest is great.


It started skipping really bad when


Spoiler



Will and Sue were arguing in the hall


 and just got worse from there. By the time it got to Vogue it was really hosed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> It started skipping really bad when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will and Sue were arguing in the hall
> 
> 
> and just got worse from there. By the time it got to Vogue it was really hosed.


You'll enjoy it tomorrow.

This is the first time I ever used my DVD recorder. Can't wait to see how it came out. I'll still buy the DVD's when they come out, but I can't wait to rerun this one.


----------



## BTackitt

I could just scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! frikken American Idol ran late, so my DVR recorded part of it, and I missed the ending of GLEE because it shut off on the hour instead of at the end of the show!!. 
Hulu better have the show tomorrow so I can see the ending.. It stiopped just as


Spoiler



Jesse challenged Finn to a sing off.


 GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BTackitt

YAY for Hulu! I got to see the ending of Glee just now!


Spoiler



SO Glad I could see them sing "Like a Prayer" Kurt was AMAZING, They all WERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ottie

my DVR cut off the ending  too so i mostly like will have go to HULU


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks to hulu, I was able to watch it this morning. It was fantastic!


----------



## 4Katie

BTackitt said:


> I could just scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! frikken American Idol ran late, so my DVR recorded part of it, and I missed the ending of GLEE because it shut off on the hour instead of at the end of the show!!.


Any time I'm taping Idol or a show that's on after Idol, I also tape one extra show, so I'll catch anything that runs past the scheduled time. Those judges just can't shut up! (Although last night I think some of the blame goes to Siobahn.)


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> I could just scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! frikken American Idol ran late, so my DVR recorded part of it, and I missed the ending of GLEE because it shut off on the hour instead of at the end of the show!!.
> Hulu better have the show tomorrow so I can see the ending.. It stiopped just as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse challenged Finn to a sing off.
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


A post on FB from "Glee" reminded me to extend the recording time on my DVR. Haven't watched yet though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody notice all the Madonna looks roaming the halls?


----------



## 4Katie

For those of you having trouble watching last night's episode online, FOX's official website has all the shows available for viewing the day after they air.

http://www.fox.com/glee/

God bless Al Gore and the internet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From FOX:
  
Last night's Madonna episode of #GLEE will be repeated this FRI @ 9/8c, for anyone who may have missed it & for everyone to enjoy it again!

YAY, another chance to tape it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From FOX:
> 
> Last night's Madonna episode of #GLEE will be repeated this FRI @ 9/8c, for anyone who may have missed it & for everyone to enjoy it again!
> 
> YAY, another chance to tape it.


YAY!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's the song list for the Vol. 3 "Showstoppers" CD

http://gleesongs.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the song list for the Vol. 3 "Showstoppers" CD
> 
> http://gleesongs.com


#4 and #5.

And now we know Idina sings.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. Neil Patrick Harris? I just can't imagine Doogie Howser singing...
The show will be called "Dream on" and is on the 15th(?) of May I think.

OMG I just realized I will be in San Francisco for a month, and my grandmother doesn't do "cable" or satellite..... 
ok.. things to pack.. Laptop & Earphones...Hulu I love you.


----------



## Margaret

BTackitt said:


> ok.. Neil Patrick Harris? I just can't imagine Doogie Howser singing...
> The show will be called "Dream on" and is on the 15th(?) of May I think.


Actually he has avery nice voice. He has sung on the Emmy Awards Show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

He's a gay man: of course he can sing! 

(Not a stereotype, but a generalization. Every single (or partnered) gay man _I_ know can sing. That's not to say every man I know who can sing is gay, but. . . . . )



(Oh, and he does magic tricks too. . . . . .)


----------



## skyblue

This is one of our favorite shows!!!  We have it on series record on our DVR so we don't miss an episode.  They witty dialogue is fabulous!  I love Sue Sylvester's quips about Will's hair.  HILARIOUS!  We download the songs from iTunes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> He's a gay man: of course he can sing!
> 
> (Not a stereotype, but a generalization. Every single (or partnered) gay man _I_ know can sing. That's not to say every man I know who can sing is gay, but. . . . . )
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and he does magic tricks too. . . . . .)


Nice tap dancing, Ann.


----------



## austenfiend

Neil Patrick Harris has a very nice voice. I saw him on stage in "Rent". He's also Dr. Horrible in Joss Whedon's Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog, which is a hoot, by the way.


----------



## 4Katie

Ann in Arlington said:


> He's a gay man: of course he can sing!
> 
> (Not a stereotype, but a generalization. Every single (or partnered) gay man _I_ know can sing. That's not to say every man I know who can sing is gay, but. . . . . )
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and he does magic tricks too. . . . . .)


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

austenfiend said:


> Neil Patrick Harris has a very nice voice. I saw him on stage in "Rent". He's also Dr. Horrible in Joss Whedon's Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog, which is a hoot, by the way.


He also sang on an episode of Sesame Street and IIRC he and the cast sang on How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice tap dancing, Ann.


 I don't think he does tap dancing. . .but maybe. . . .



4Katie said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that...


no, of course not.


----------



## Meemo

austenfiend said:


> Neil Patrick Harris has a very nice voice. I saw him on stage in "Rent". He's also Dr. Horrible in Joss Whedon's Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog, which is a hoot, by the way.


He was also in the concert version of Sweeney Todd and he's done a few Broadway musicals.


----------



## MichelleR

NPH is a terrific singer, especially with Joss at the helm.


----------



## Meemo

My daughter clued me in today about the "Glee" station on Pandora Radio.  There's one on Slacker Radio too - I listened to both for a bit - both play cast recordings and the original recordings of songs that have been on the show.  Could be a new favorite for me!  It's called "Glee Cast" on both.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's great news.

_CNN is reporting that Creator Ryan Murphy confirmed he is in discussion about another episode featuring Madonna. "Madonna and her people are all into it and want it to happen." The follow up would air early next season and feature six more songs from the icon's catalog of hits._

Watching the Madonna ep for the fourth time. Can't wait for Kristen Chenowith next week.


----------



## dpinmd

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's great news.
> 
> _CNN is reporting that Creator Ryan Murphy confirmed he is in discussion about another episode featuring Madonna. "Madonna and her people are all into it and want it to happen." The follow up would air early next season and feature six more songs from the icon's catalog of hits._
> 
> Watching the Madonna ep for the fourth time. Can't wait for Kristen Chenowith next week.


Woo hoo -- I'd love to see another Madonna episode! Did you see that (per EW.com), Britney Spears' manager is lobbying for a Britney-focused episode? Uh, no -- I don't think so. I could see them doing maybe one Britney song, but she is not nearly the kind of "icon" that merits her own episode!

I'm so excited for Kristen Chenoweth as well! How cool would it be for her to do a number with Idina Menzel??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

... So, am I the only one who's still fairly underwhelmed by these episodes so far? Like, the Madonna one was definitely better thematically (although it got a little heavy-handed at the end), but I'm still not seeing that spark that was in the first season (or first half of this season, however they're classifying it).

And maybe this is just me too, but I'm not a fan of the single-artist episode thing. I like a medley of styles and songs, rather than all one artist or group.

Bah, maybe I just put Glee on too high of a pedestal and I need to reset my expectations.

Kristan


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy, you absolutely MUST watch Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. Not only is Neil Patrick Harris amazing in it, it co-stars Nathan Fillion. I promise you'll love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dpinmd said:


> Woo hoo -- I'd love to see another Madonna episode! Did you see that (per EW.com), Britney Spears' manager is lobbying for a Britney-focused episode? Uh, no -- I don't think so. I could see them doing maybe one Britney song, but she is not nearly the kind of "icon" that merits her own episode!


Britney? I don't think so. They're just looking to restart her career. She's only a candidate for DWTS.



> I'm so excited for Kristen Chenoweth as well! How cool would it be for her to do a number with Idina Menzel??


Very, very cool. I listened to them singing Defying Gravity and it really featured Idina. I'd like to see them sing something more equal.



kristanhoffman said:


> ... So, am I the only one who's still fairly underwhelmed by these episodes so far? Like, the Madonna one was definitely better thematically (although it got a little heavy-handed at the end), but I'm still not seeing that spark that was in the first season (or first half of this season, however they're classifying it).


I can't speak for the first episode because I was kind of in a bubble. Just so overwhelmed it was on again.

Loved the Madonna episode. Not only great songs, but great choreo and new storylines or more developed storylines.



> And maybe this is just me too, but I'm not a fan of the single-artist episode thing. I like a medley of styles and songs, rather than all one artist or group.
> 
> Bah, maybe I just put Glee on too high of a pedestal and I need to reset my expectations.
> 
> Kristan


It's the first single artist episode and I think they did justice to it. I also like the mix.

I'm watching it right now for maybe the umpteenth time. Kurt absolutely rocked.


----------



## 4Katie

kristanhoffman said:


> ... So, am I the only one who's still fairly underwhelmed by these episodes so far? Like, the Madonna one was definitely better thematically (although it got a little heavy-handed at the end), but I'm still not seeing that spark that was in the first season (or first half of this season, however they're classifying it).
> 
> And maybe this is just me too, but I'm not a fan of the single-artist episode thing. I like a medley of styles and songs, rather than all one artist or group.


I just watched the Madonna episode for the third time, hoping to see what I've been missing... but it's just not one of my favorites. I don't know why everyone else thinks it was so good. But I did LOVE


Spoiler



the way they handled the three couples getting together


. That was really awesome.

I'm very curious to see what's going on with


Spoiler



Jessie St. James


.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It would be fun to see the cast go back to do some Sinatra. The Glee guys dressed up in rat pack chic


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> It would be fun to see the cast go back to do some Sinatra. The Glee guys dressed up in rat pack chic


Hey, VA, haven't crossed paths with you in ages.

Great suggestion. Kurt would totally rock that look, but then he seems to rock just about everything.


----------



## MichelleR

dpinmd said:


> I'm so excited for Kristen Chenoweth as well! How cool would it be for her to do a number with Idina Menzel??


I don't know how, but if they can come up with a way for them to sing "For Good"...


----------



## 4Katie

Vegas_Asian said:


> It would be fun to see the cast go back to do some Sinatra. The Glee guys dressed up in rat pack chic


That would be so cool!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reminder to set your DVR's for extra time in case AI runs over.


----------



## 4Katie

The Producers are thinking about doing some more single-artist shows. So far they're considering Britney Spears, Billy Joel, Led Zeppelin, and... wait for it... Courtney Love.

Courtney Love? Really?!?   



> Oops, they're doing it again.
> 
> Following the success of the all-Madonna version of FOX's Glee, series creator Ryan Murphy says he's interested in doing an all-Britney Spears episode. "I've always loved her," he tells EW. "I'm entertaining it. I think young kids would like that."
> 
> Murphy says he's also interested in doing Billy Joel, Led Zeppelin and even Courtney Love episodes. But the music has to be a good fit for the kids at McKinley High. "The key is the songs in the catalog have to have a certain degree of theatricality," says Murphy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> The Producers are thinking about doing some more single-artist shows. So far they're considering Britney Spears, Billy Joel, Led Zeppelin, and... wait for it... Courtney Love.
> 
> Courtney Love? Really?!?


Come on, Murphy. Billy Joel, okay, but Britney and Courtney? And as much as I love Led Zeppelin, no thank you. Not for this show.

Tonight will have Cristina Aguilera and Burt Bacharach that I know of.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, now THIS is an episode I can get behind. YAAAAY GLEE COMEBACK!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excellent performances as always and some great moments, but it just didn't gel for me.  Not that I haven't watched it twice today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It wasn't one of my favorite episodes, but it's better than no episodes...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> It wasn't one of my favorite episodes, but it's better than no episodes...


Agreed.

Just found out Chris Colfer was on Ellen.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just found out Chris Colfer was on Ellen.


I thought he was on today. I'm taping it because that's what my guide said. Sure hope I didn't miss it.

BTW, I though his voice was incredible on Tuesday's show.


----------



## Cindy416

I liked the last episode a lot. I thought the music was great, and, because I have a bit of a self-esteem issue, I liked the way the episode dealt with the insecurities of the kids.

Loved Kristin Chenowith's, both with and without Matthew Morrison.


----------



## MichelleR

I loved the episode too, but I don't think it worked for the tweens and teens. Too many issues they can't relate to, too much music before they're time, too much time with grown folk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I loved the episode too, but I don't think it worked for the tweens and teens. Too many issues they can't relate to, too much music before they're time, too much time with grown folk.


Aw, thanks, Michelle. No one has mistaken me for a tween or a teen in many years.










I love Kurt and I love everything he sings, but not this time. I had to dig out my vinyl copy of Dionne Warwick's _A House is Not a Home_ and put it on the old turntable. I felt much better after listening to it about a dozen times.

There was some excellent singing and some fantastic moments, but it was missing that "Glee" vibe for me. Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wow, I felt completely opposite: this was the _only_ episode out of the last 3 that had that "Glee vibe" for me...

I thought the themes were strong and relevant, particularly to teens/tweens. I thought the songs melded well with the story, instead of the story being forced to fit the songs. I thought the acting was excellent, and it was great to feature characters other than Rachel and Finn. And I thought the comedy was spot-on (as opposed to six million jokes about Will's hair).

Only Kristin Chenowith's part in the episode felt a bit contrived, but even then, I was willing to take the bait, because she is so charming and the rest of the episode was so good.

But I guess I'm the only one that felt that way...? :\

Can we all at least agree that Kurt's dad = AWESOME? What a great guy!

Kristan


----------



## BTackitt

While I think she has a great voice, I cannot stand watching Kristin Chenowith sing.. I think she looks like a walking corpse with fake tatas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Can we all at least agree that Kurt's dad = AWESOME? What a great guy!
> 
> Kristan


We can absolutely agree about Kurt's Dad. Burt and Finn's Mom (is her name Judy?) were the best part of the show.


----------



## 4Katie

BTackitt said:


> While I think she has a great voice, I cannot stand watching Kristin Chenowith sing.. I think she looks like a walking corpse with fake tatas.


What she said.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Aw, thanks, Michelle. No one has mistaken me for a tween or a teen in many years.
> 
> I love Kurt and I love everything he sings, but not this time. I had to dig out my vinyl copy of Dionne Warwick's _A House is Not a Home_ and put it on the old turntable. I felt much better after listening to it about a dozen times.
> 
> There was some excellent singing and some fantastic moments, but it was missing that "Glee" vibe for me. Can't put my finger on it.


 

I know some adults didn't like it either. I'm saying that from what I've seen on a few message boards that the kids just didn't get it and found the music obscure -- like I _usually_ do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lea will be on Ellen tomorrow.


----------



## 4Katie

She's also on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> She's also on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon tonight.


Forgot to watch this morning. Bummer.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Forgot to watch this morning. Bummer.


No worries - the show is on tonight. (Well, technically it'll be tomorrow morning, since it's on at 12:35 a.m.) I DVR'd Ellen, and I'm set up to tape this.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Olivia Newton-John Gets 'Physical' on Glee

http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/05/04/glee-olivia-newton-john-jane-lynch/


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just downloaded tonight's songs from iTunes.

Of course I couldn't wait to listen to listen to them, and I'm not saying anything, except...


----------



## BTackitt

I hit Border's yesterday in search of music to pop on my laptop while out here in San Francisco, picked up the Madonna Glee CD & the #2 hits Glee CD. THen spent last night quilting and singing while my grandma watched TV in the front of the house. Today I "fixed" the tv in the room I am sleeping in, so I can watch Glee tonight. Fixing meant, plugging in the TV and the HD antenna box-thing, and turning on... Grandma swears the TV hadn't worked for 6 months.. I told her that I promised I did not wave my hands over it while chanting some Vodoo . (but maybe last night's Glee music got it in the mood for more?  )


----------



## Meemo

Spoiler



Ice Ice Baby!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Glee is back!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meemo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Ice Baby!!!


YES!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> YES!!!!!


Ditto

Love Brittany


----------



## 4Katie

Tonight's episode was everything I love about Glee. I wasn't crazy about the last two episodes (am I the only one who didn't care for the Madonna show?), but tonight's was hitting on all cylinders.

I love this show!!!


----------



## Angela

Tonight's was awesome!!


----------



## austenfiend

I'm just going to throw my opinions out there about last night's show. Bear in mind that it's personal opinion and not worth a plugged nickel, but I had some pretty strong reactions to the show -


Spoiler



For the first time, Rachel really bugged me.


 I either wanted to poke myself in the eye with a fork, or hurt her.


Spoiler



I don't like Jesse. He looks creepy to me.





Spoiler



I really like the thought of Rachel and Finn together.





Spoiler



I didn't care for Artie's singing on 'You can't touch this'. I do, however, generally really like his voice.





Spoiler



I liked Puck's singing tonight.


I loved the scenes with


Spoiler



Sue and her sister.





Spoiler



Olivia Newton John looks like she's either had too much surgery or botox.





Spoiler



LOVED 'Ice, Ice Baby'





Spoiler



Kurt needs to cut back on the 'I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille' stare.


LOVING


Spoiler



Brittany!


 I actually snorted when I saw the previews for next week!
The subject matter they tackle is so relevant.


Spoiler



Wanting to fit in, be popular, how something can turn on you and become a nightmare, etc.


I just wish it was a little 'less' everything so it would be appropriate for my 13-year-old to watch with me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Y'all are not alone on your misgivings. I feel like they're putting song over story, and it bugs me. The episodes I like are the ones where the two elements are well-integrated. I haven't seen as much of that this season... 

Just my opinion, though.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I felt they got back on track again this week.  I've been gone all morning and I have to leave again shortly, so I haven't had time to watch it again.  I'll catch it tonight.  

I wonder what's going to happen to Jesse, now?  Is his storyline at an end?


----------



## 4Katie

None of that really bugs me. I go into it knowing it's an over-the-top show, and I love all the silly stuff they do. Especially Kurt! And I love the way they combine silliness (Kurt, Rachel) and serious stuff (Sue's sister). It's all so entertaining!

I especially liked


Spoiler



the three guys in Rachel's video


. I thought it was really well done.

I, too, wonder what will become of


Spoiler



Jesse. I thought he was in New Directions as a spy, but now it appears he's really hung up on Rachel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Y'all are not alone on your misgivings. I feel like they're putting song over story, and it bugs me. The episodes I like are the ones where the two elements are well-integrated. I haven't seen as much of that this season...
> 
> Just my opinion, though.
> 
> Kristan


Ryan Murphy says there will be more songs per episode.


----------



## Angela

More songs sounds good to me!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> More songs sounds good to me!!


Me, too.

Can't wait to see what happens to Rachel next week.

I must be slipping. I haven't rewatched Tuesday's episode even once. By now I should be on my third viewing.


----------



## 4Katie

My older son is coming for dinner Tuesday night, for his Mother's Day visit. I don't get to see him very often, so I'm really glad he's coming. But I couldn't help thinking why Tuesday? I'll miss Glee and Idol! I'd better rememer to tape them!

Oh, the sacrifices we make for our children.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> My older son is coming for dinner Tuesday night, for his Mother's Day visit. I don't get to see him very often, so I'm really glad he's coming. But I couldn't help thinking why Tuesday? I'll miss Glee and Idol! I'd better rememer to tape them!
> 
> Oh, the sacrifices we make for our children.


What a good Mom!

Here's a little preview for you. Warning. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## austenfiend

Gertie-

O.M.G. I almost wet my pants laughing! (I know, TMI!) I especially loved


Spoiler



Brittany's face...she thought Rachel sounded good!


 Can't wait for Tuesday!!!


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a good Mom!
> 
> Here's a little preview for you. Warning. Not for the faint of heart.


Oh, my! Maybe I should have Michael come over every Tuesday night!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> Gertie-
> 
> O.M.G. I almost wet my pants laughing! (I know, TMI!) I especially loved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany's face...she thought Rachel sounded good!
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Tuesday!!!


Yeah, that's our Brittany. She just gets better and better.

Anybody notice that


Spoiler



Jesse wasn't there or did I just miss him.


----------



## BTackitt

I bought a virgin mobile broadband doohickey thing for my laptop just so I could watch Glee on Hulu if I miss it while here at g-ma's. hulu & dial-up don't work well.
Oh I cannot WAIT to see Rachel without a voice, maybe some of the other girls will finally get showcased.


----------



## skyblue

I love watching Glee episodes again.  I catch nuances I missed, and still appreciate the witty humor the second time around!


----------



## Cindy416

I just started watching "Glee" with the "Hell-o" episode, although my daughters have been telling me for some time that I'd love the show. I've tried to catch up, but finally decided to buy Season 1, volume 1 on dvd. The show is too go to have to wait for the entire season 1 dvd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I just started watching "Glee" with the "Hell-o" episode, although my daughters have been telling me for some time that I'd love the show. I've tried to catch up, but finally decided to buy Season 1, volume 1 on dvd. The show is too go to have to wait for the entire season 1 dvd.


And then you're going to want to buy the CD's. It's about the only thing I play in my car. 

I've got the Showstoppers CD on preorder. I think it's coming out 5/18. Can't wait.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And then you're going to want to buy the CD's. It's about the only thing I play in my car.
> 
> I've got the Showstoppers CD on preorder. I think it's coming out 5/18. Can't wait.


I'll probably buy the music for my iPhone/future iPad. I loved the episode with Kristin Chenowith a couple of weeks ago, probably because I'm older and the music was very familiar to me.

The talent, both younger and older, is wonderful. Wish I'd started watching it when my daughters first told me about the show.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And then you're going to want to buy the CD's. It's about the only thing I play in my car.
> 
> I've got the Showstoppers CD on preorder. I think it's coming out 5/18. Can't wait.


Or do what I do and buy the songs each week from itunes. I already have the ones from tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I'll probably buy the music for my iPhone/future iPad. I loved the episode with Kristin Chenowith a couple of weeks ago, probably because I'm older and the music was very familiar to me.
> 
> The talent, both younger and older, is wonderful. Wish I'd started watching it when my daughters first told me about the show.


Then you're going to fall in love with the first time Kristen Chenowith appeared. Her and Rachel in a diva-off is phenomenal.

There's only about 4 years difference in age between Will and Finn. Hilarious, isn't it?


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Then you're going to fall in love with the first time Kristen Chenowith appeared. Her and Rachel in a diva-off is phenomenal.
> 
> There's only about 4 years difference in age between Will and Finn. Hilarious, isn't it?


Really? I figured Matthew Morrison was quite a bit older. I can't wait to finish the book that I'm reading so that I can start watching my DVDs of Glee. I loved seeing Idina Menzel on Glee, too. Makes me want to watch "Rent" again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's tonight's song lineup.

• “Rose’s Turn” — Kurt
• “Jessie’s Girl” — Finn
• “The Boy is Mine” — Mercedes and Santana
• “Lady is a Tramp” — Puck and Mercedes
• “One” — Cast


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's tonight's song lineup.
> 
> • "Rose's Turn" - Kurt
> *• "Jessie's Girl" - Finn*
> • "The Boy is Mine" - Mercedes and Santana
> • "Lady is a Tramp" - Puck and Mercedes
> • "One" - Cast


I've been able to restrain myself for the most part, but I couldn't resist listening to this one   Love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is that "One" from A Chorus Line?  Or is there a newer song with the same name.  I'm hopelessly behind in music.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is that "One" from A Chorus Line? Or is there a newer song with the same name. I'm hopelessly behind in music.


It's "One" by U2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> It's "One" by U2


See? Hopelessly behind.


----------



## 4Katie

I think Cory Monteith just turned 28, but he's a very believable high schooler. He personifies the sterotypical dumb jock, with those goofy vacant expressions that just crack me up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> See? Hopelessly behind.


I had to look it up. I rarely know the name of a song, but if I hear it I remember if I like it or not.

Of course now that I've looked it up, I want to push that play button on my iPod.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I think Cory Monteith just turned 28, but he's a very believable high schooler. He personifies the sterotypical dumb jock, with those goofy vacant expressions that just crack me up.


Yes, today is his birthday. Ellen gave him turquoise drumsticks for his birthday.


----------



## MichelleR

Ryan Murphy, the creator, is asking for a Newsweek boycott over a recent op-ed that claimed that gay actors are not capable of playing straight parts after they're out. The author of the piece called out Sean Hayes, who is in Promises, Promises with Kristen Chenoweth, and Jonathan Groff who plays Jesse on Glee. Kristin Chenoweth sent in a beautifully impassioned letter and Ryan Murphy followed suit.

Click here for the Newsweek piece, entitled Straight Jacket.

Click for "Cheno's" letter

Click for Murphy's letter.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

MichelleR said:


> Ryan Murphy, the creator, is asking for a Newsweek boycott over a recent op-ed that claimed that gay actors are not capable of playing straight parts after they're out. The author of the piece called out Sean Hayes, who is in Promises, Promises with Kristen Chenoweth, and Jonathan Groff who plays Jesse on Glee. Kristin Chenoweth sent in a beautifully impassioned letter and Ryan Murphy followed suit.
> 
> Click here for the Newsweek piece, entitled Straight Jacket.
> 
> Obviously the editor does not watch How I Met Your Mother. Neil Patrick Harris' character is not only straight, but a womanizer. Give me time and I'm sure I can come up with more.
> 
> Glad I don't read Newsweek anyway.
> 
> Click for "Cheno's" letter
> 
> Click for Murphy's letter.


----------



## BTackitt

I really liked last night's show!


Spoiler



and Kurt singing Mellencamp was a hoot. I wasn't thrilled with his dad kinda blowing off the possibility of underage sex, just saying make sure you have protection, but later on he definately redeemed himself in my eyes when he had his conversation with Kurt after Kurt's song on stage.


----------



## austenfiend

Can I just say


Spoiler



last night's show was WONDERFUL! The whole Puck/Mercedes thing was a treat. Quinn warning Mercedes (a touch of humanity!). Finn singing "Jesse's Girl". Kurt and Brittany (she continues to crack me up!) Kurt's dad and his love/support for Kurt.


 What a joy!


----------



## 4Katie

I agree. I though it was an excellent show!


----------



## Angela

Loved, LOVED,


Spoiler



"Jessie's Girl"


----------



## Cindy416

Angela said:


> Loved, LOVED,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Jessie's Girl"


Same here! I thought it was great.


----------



## MichelleR

I liked it overall, but it went to the limits of how much sappiness I can handle.


----------



## Cindy416

I haven't seen many of the episodes yet, as I'm a latecomer to the Glee party. (I do have the DVD set of season 1, volume 1, but have only had time to watch the pilot episode.) So far, my favorite episode was one that many of you seemed to not find to your liking. I loved the one with Kristin Chenowith, probably because the music was so familiar to me. I'm sure I'll really enjoy my DVDs. (Can't wait to watch the first episode that Kristin Chenowith was in.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Since I started watching it, I thought that last night was the most enjoyable one for me.  Loved the music choices and renditions of the cast members.


----------



## 4Katie

I think it was a perfect mix of drama, comedy and music. I LOVED Puck and Mercedes doing The Lady is a Tramp.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Angela said:


> Loved, LOVED,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Jessie's Girl"


Put me down as well.  As soon as it started I asked my husband


Spoiler



Do you think they named him Jesse JUST so they had an excuse to use this song?


----------



## 4Katie

mom133d said:


> Put me down as well.  As soon as it started I asked my husband
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they named him Jesse JUST so they had an excuse to use this song?


I actually wondered the same thing!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm watching the episode right now AND LOVING IT. Rachel needs to be sick more often, to give these other awesome stars a chance. (Not that I don't love Lea Michelle, but she doesn't need 90% of the screen time).

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie

kristanhoffman said:


> Rachel needs to be sick more often, to give these other awesome stars a chance. (Not that I don't love Lea Michelle, but she doesn't need 90% of the screen time).


Oh, but Rachel does!


----------



## Margaret

This was my favorite show of this season. Music was fantastic.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I loved this episode, but I'm so excited for next week. I get to see Doogie* and Will sing together!!!!

*NPH will ALWAYS be Doogie Howser to me.

I have to say


Spoiler



I almost cried for Kurt a couple of times.


 Loved Brittany!


----------



## 4Katie

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I almost cried for Kurt a couple of times.


Me too! My heart was breaking for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> I really liked last night's show!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and Kurt singing Mellencamp was a hoot. I wasn't thrilled with his dad kinda blowing off the possibility of underage sex, just saying make sure you have protection, but later on he definately redeemed himself in my eyes when he had his conversation with Kurt after Kurt's song on stage.


As always, the moments between Kurt and his Dad are the best. I thought Chris Colfer was brilliant last night. Also loved the Mercedes/Santana fight over Puck.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As always, the moments between Kurt and his Dad are the best. I thought Chris Colfer was brilliant last night. Also loved the Mercedes/Santana fight over Puck.


Those were among my favorite scenes, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I didn't think Burt was blowing off underage sex, I think he just knew it wasn't going to actually happen. 

Kristan


----------



## luvmy4brats

kristanhoffman said:


> I didn't think Burt was blowing off underage sex, I think he just knew it wasn't going to actually happen.
> 
> Kristan


I think he was shell shocked and didn't know what he was saying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I think he was shell shocked and didn't know what he was saying.


He doesn't strike me as the kind of guy that comes across as the heavy-handed Dad. He's polar opposite of Quinn's Dad.


----------



## Cindy416

kristanhoffman said:


> I didn't think Burt was blowing off underage sex, I think he just knew it wasn't going to actually happen.
> 
> Kristan


That's the same reaction that I had. I'm sure Burt knew his son well enough to know that it was a feeble attempt to appear straight.


----------



## LCEvans

My favorite episode of the season so far. Kurt and his dad were awesome.


----------



## skyblue

I loved this line from Rachel:

"I am like Tinkerbell:  I need applause to live!"


----------



## 4Katie

So... I just watched something from Glee on YouTube, and it got me wondering... What's your favorite Glee moment (so far)?

There are so many great moments, but for me, my favorite so far has to be the football team doing Single Ladies. Cracks me up every time. Then you add in Kurt's father yelling 'That's my son!', and I'm done.

What's YOUR favorite Glee moment?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hands down, Single Ladies football.

I'm not sure they'll ever be able to top that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

luvmy4brats said:


> Hands down, Single Ladies football.
> 
> I'm not sure they'll ever be able to top that.


I agree with y'all. That is the epitome of Glee for me.

Kristan


----------



## narcisse

That was definitely the best Glee moment.  That, and almost everything that Sue Sylvester says.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Me, too.  Single Ladies and Kurt's Dad yelling, that's my son.  And before that, the look on his face when they started dancing.  I play that one over and over.


----------



## MichelleR

Wow, yeah, Single Ladies. I also crack up at the Endless Love duet when Shue looks terrified of Rachel.


----------



## 4Katie

MichelleR said:


> I also crack up at the Endless Love duet when Shue looks terrified of Rachel.


I'd forgotten that. Hysterical!


----------



## 4Katie

FOX has announced that Glee will get the coveted timeslot after the Superbowl on February 6, with a special episode. Very cool! Also, next season Glee will start at 8:00 on Tuesdays.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> FOX has announced that Glee will get the coveted timeslot after the Superbowl on February 6, with a special episode. Very cool! Also, next season Glee will start at 8:00 on Tuesdays.


I don't know if it's a good thing to be after the Super Bowl. Don't they usually run late? Special episode sounds great.

I'm liking the 8pm Tuesday thing and I'm guessing they want to compete with the DWTS results show. I'll just tape DWTS or watch it on ABCTV.


----------



## 4Katie

It could run late, but that's the most coveted timeslot in TV. It's very cool that Glee got it, cuz a lot of people will watch it who might not otherwise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> It could run late, but that's the most coveted timeslot in TV. It's very cool that Glee got it, cuz a lot of people will watch it who might not otherwise.


Good thinking. The more Gleeks, the longer the show will be on.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good thinking. The more Gleeks, the longer the show will be on.


True... although I think it's safe for now.


----------



## Cindy416

mom133d said:


> Put me down as well.  As soon as it started I asked my husband
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they named him Jesse JUST so they had an excuse to use this song?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Cindy416

I've been watching the DVD set, and am in the middle of disc 3 right now. I didn't realize that some of the episodes that I saw a few weeks ago were from early in the season. Can't wait to get home to watch more!  (I loved the Single Girls football, Kurt's dad yelling, "That's my son (boy?)", and, as  well as any scene between Will, Sue, and the principal. (The Kristin Chenowith episodes have been great.)

I love the humor, the song selections, and the fantastic talent on the show. What a treat


----------



## JimJ

Can't wait for tonight's episode. Neil Patrick Harris in a Joss Wheddon directed episode of Glee. That is a perfect storm of awesome.


----------



## dpinmd

JimJ said:


> Can't wait for tonight's episode. Neil Patrick Harris in a Joss Wheddon directed episode of Glee. That is a perfect storm of awesome.


Agreed! Also, at the end of the last episode, when they showed the "scenes from next week," it looks like


Spoiler



Rachel is interested in finding or at least knowing about her mother


. That gives me hope for


Spoiler



an eventual "reveal" that Idina Menzel's character is her mother


 -- and maybe a duet?!


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> Agreed! Also, at the end of the last episode, when they showed the "scenes from next week," it looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel is interested in finding or at least knowing about her mother
> 
> 
> . That gives me hope for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> an eventual "reveal" that Idina Menzel's character is her mother
> 
> 
> -- and maybe a duet?!


I am anxious for tonight's episode, as well, as I think NPH will be fantastic! I love the idea that you suggested in your spoiler. She does look a lot like her. How cool would that be?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My Showstoppers CD arrived. Thank you UPS guy for coming an hour early.

Chills, tears, be prepared. It's fantastic. _A House is Not a Home_ with Kurt and Finn set me off and I'm going to have to get a new box of Kleenex.

Two, count 'em TWO songs with Idina and Lea. Haven't gotten that far, yet. Just up to _Physical_.

I'll report back when I've listened to it all. Just up to _Turn Around_ with Finn, Rachel, Jesse and Puck.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've downloaded my songs from iTunes for this week's episode (only 4 this week). Since I've been getting them weekly, I didn't get the Showstoppers CD (I'm now up to 80 songs!) I'm tempted to buy the tracks that are on the CD that I don't have (from future episodes) but I think I'll wait until the day they air.

Looking forward to tonight's episode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I've downloaded my songs from iTunes for this week's episode (only 4 this week). Since I've been getting them weekly, I didn't get the Showstoppers CD (I'm now up to 80 songs!) I'm tempted to buy the tracks that are on the CD that I don't have (from future episodes) but I think I'll wait until the day they air.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's episode!


Are the tracks you're getting directly from the show? The CD's are re-recorded and even better than the show.

I'm listening to Idina and Lea singing Poker Face right now. Unbelievable.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are the tracks you're getting directly from the show? The CD's are re-recorded and even better than the show.
> 
> I'm listening to Idina and Lea singing Poker Face right now. Unbelievable.


They're the re-recorded versions just like you have on the CD. They are available every Tuesday morning on iTunes for that week's show. They don't have every song every week, but usually 4-5 of them. I download them as soon as I get up, and then TRY not to listen to them all before the show, although I almost always do. I have every song that they've released except for 1.

I have three versions of Defying Gravity: Rachel's Version, Kurt's Version, and them together (well 4 because I have Idina too)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> They're the re-recorded versions just like you have on the CD. They are available every Tuesday morning on iTunes for that week's show. They don't have every song every week, but usually 4-5 of them. I download them as soon as I get up, and then TRY not to listen to them all before the show, although I almost always do. I have every song that they've released except for 1.


I might just have to invest in an Ipod so I don't have to carry the CDs with me everywhere I go.



> I have three versions of Defying Gravity: Rachel's Version, Kurt's Version, and them together (well 4 because I have Idina too)


  Nice to know someone else is as crazy over this as I am. 

Listening to Kurt and Finn right now - _A House is Not a Home_. I didn't think anyone could ever sing that one better than Dionne Warwick. Still won't say it's better, but it's a very close call.


----------



## 4Katie

[quoteI have every song that they've released except for 1. 
][/quote]

Inquiring minds need to know... what ONE song don't you have


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> Inquiring minds need to know... what ONE song don't you have


I Could Have Danced All Night - sung by Emma, It was a bonus song on the Target version of the first CD.


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> I Could Have Danced All Night - sung by Emma, It was a bonus song on the Target version of the first CD.


I watched that episode the other evening, and it was great. I'm trying to figure out how to get the music in the least expensive yet most comprehensive way. Are there only the three volumes that are out?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> I watched that episode the other evening, and it was great. I'm trying to figure out how to get the music in the least expensive yet most comprehensive way. Are there only the three volumes that are out?


There are the 3 volumes and the Power of Madonna CD as well. There will also be 1 more that comes out in 2-3 weeks that has all the songs from the season finale.

I have to admit, in the long run, mine isn't the most cost effective way, but since I buy 4-5 songs a week it's not so bad. It spreads out the cost. I'm not patient enough to wait for the CDs to come out and they're usually missing some of my favorites (How could they NOT have Jessie's Girl on there??)

(BTW - The Thong Song is my ABSOLUTE favorite. I <3 Will)


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> There are the 3 volumes and the Power of Madonna CD as well. There will also be 1 more that comes out in 2-3 weeks that has all the songs from the season finale.
> 
> I have to admit, in the long run, mine isn't the most cost effective way, but since I buy 4-5 songs a week it's not so bad. It spreads out the cost. I'm not patient enough to wait for the CDs to come out and they're usually missing some of my favorites (How could they NOT have Jessie's Girl on there??)
> 
> (BTW - The Thong Song is my ABSOLUTE favorite. I <3 Will)


Having just recently "discovered" Glee (long after my daughters told me to watch it), I want ALL of the available music, and I want it NOW!  "The Thong Song" is great, by the way. (I, too, <3 Will.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Having just recently "discovered" Glee (long after my daughters told me to watch it), I want ALL of the available music, and I want it NOW!  "The Thong Song" is great, by the way. (I, too, <3 Will.)


LOL! iTunes has almost all the songs for $1.29 each.If I were just starting off now, I'd buy the albums and then fill in what you're missing/want with the singles. It's a bit more cost effective to do it that way.

The only 3 songs that are out that iTunes doesn't have are: 
I Could Have Danced All Night
I Wanna Sex you Up
Leaving on a Jet Plane

These were all on the Target edition of the the first CD


----------



## 4Katie

For those of you who've been interested about Idina Menzel's role in Glee, you might find this article from People interesting:



> Broadway star Idina Menzel whetted the appetite of Glee fans when she appeared on the hit show earlier this season, but her brief guest spot -- playing the leader of rival glee club Vocal Adrenaline -- raised more questions than answers.
> 
> "There is much more to her than has been revealed in the first episode that I was in," the actress, who made out with recording artist Matthew Morrison's character Will Schuester, tells E! Online. "I will say that her intentions are not quite evil. She's going to unravel more and show a different side to her personality."
> 
> Whether she's planning to sabotage the McKinley High glee club or to romance Mr. Schuester, the bigger question is: What is her relationship to influential person Lea Michele, who has a striking resemblance to Menzel?
> 
> For months fans have speculated that Menzel will play Michele's biological mother, a character who has so far been absent from the show.
> 
> "Maybe I'm going to be Lea's lesbian lover," Menzel jokes. "You never know!" However, she adds, "That would probably be really inappropriate because she's playing [a character who is] 16."
> 
> In fact, Menzel says the writers have created a "nice resolution for my character at the end of the season," but she could still be back for more.
> 
> "I don't fall into a hole and break every bone in my body or something," she says. "I don't know if I'll be back. I would certainly love to and they have discussed it." -Marla Lehner


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! iTunes has almost all the songs for $1.29 each.If I were just starting off now, I'd buy the albums and then fill in what you're missing/want with the singles. It's a bit more cost effective to do it that way.
> 
> The only 3 songs that are out that iTunes doesn't have are:
> I Could Have Danced All Night
> I Wanna Sex you Up
> Leaving on a Jet Plane
> 
> These were all on the Target edition of the the first CD


Thanks, Heather. (Of course, I WANT those 4 songs! Love 'em. Guess I could buy the shows that they were on so I'd have them on my iPhone and iPad.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WoW,


Spoiler



Artie dancing, fantastic.



And our speculation about


Spoiler



Rachel's mother ... all true. And Jesse is a spy, but not how we thought.


----------



## Meemo

I just listen to the "Glee Cast" station online on Pandora or Slacker Radio - both are great!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

NEIL PATRICK HARRIS FTW!!! He rocked tonight's show. Loved the sequence with him and Shue.

A little disappointed by how we all saw that 1 thing (mentioned by Gertie) coming from a mile away... but what the hey, it works.

As much as I love Emma's character (namely the way she moves and dresses and talks) does anyone else think she's like the worst counselor ever?

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> NEIL PATRICK HARRIS FTW!!! He rocked tonight's show. Loved the sequence with him and Shue.


That was fantastic. And to think, I almost forgot to tape the show (did miss 10 minutes). If I couldn't watch it again, I'd be devastated.



> A little disappointed by how we all saw that 1 thing (mentioned by Gertie) coming from a mile away... but what the hey, it works.


Yes, it does. They had to take advantage of it. And


Spoiler



on the CD, they sing another song together.





> As much as I love Emma's character (namely the way she moves and dresses and talks) does anyone else think she's like the worst counselor ever?
> 
> Kristan


Yeah, she's pretty bad.


----------



## MichelleR

You know how songs sort of hit you unexpectedly and you just have this strong emotional reaction? Well,


Spoiler



I really lost it during I Dreamed a Dream. Seeing Idina and Lea looking so much alike, and the line Rachel sang about dreaming her mother would come to her, just really made me miss my mother so much that I had to actually pause and get a drink of water and pull it together.



NPH did great, but there seems to be nothing he can't do. Credit has to be given to Joss Whedon too, and this is another great collaboration being Joss and NPH!

Kevin McHale was incredible too.


Spoiler



I knew he'd get a dance number eventually -- he is too talented of a dancer in RL for them not to utilize that at least once.



With all the controversy over the Newsweek article in which the author criticizes out gay actors in straight roles -- including Jonathan Groff (Jessie) -- how off the charts cool was it to see the scene between NPH and Jane Lynch? How great were they and what a terrific, prescient rebuttal?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

MichelleR said:



> Kevin McHale was incredible too.
> 
> With all the controversy over the Newsweek article in which the author criticizes out gay actors in straight roles -- including Jonathan Groff (Jessie) -- how off the charts cool was it to see the scene between NPH and Jane Lynch? How great were they and what a terrific, prescient rebuttal?


Yes, KMcH rocked! I'm more into


Spoiler



dancing


 than singing, actually, so that was a particular treat for me. And from the way some of those shots looked, it seemed like maybe they


Spoiler



did a real life flash mob in addition to the one they clearly staged


...?

LOVED the scene with NPH and Jane Lynch, holy cow! HI-LARIOUS.

(As an aside: I have no idea why anyone would criticize gay actors for playing straight people, just like I don't see why anyone would criticize vice versa. They are ACTORS. Isn't that the whole point?)

Kristan


----------



## crebel

I think this was my favorite episode ever, how many tear-jerkers can they get in one show? The scene with NPH and Jane Lynch was priceless


Spoiler



"How do you feel about anger sex?"


 I snorted Pepsi on my dog over that one


----------



## MichelleR

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/19/glee-star-matthew-morriso_n_581841.html


----------



## Cindy416

MichelleR said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/19/glee-star-matthew-morriso_n_581841.html


I'm speechless (and drooling).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What everyone else said, including the drools and the spitting pepsi (only I don't have a dog).

And as for gay actors ... Rock Hudson. 'Nuff said.

And did you know that Spring Byington and Marjorie Main were _long time companions_? Byington was also married.


Spoiler



Apparently, sweet little Spring swung both ways.


.


----------



## telracs

And let me tell you, Matthew Morrison is even cuter in person.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> And let me tell you, Matthew Morrison is even cuter in person.


Okay, spill it, girl!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read that the Dream On duet was filmed live instead of lip synched, as most of the other songs are.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, spill it, girl!!!


He's done a few Broadway shows. He was Link in Hairspray and Fabrizio in Light in the Piazza and was shirtless and lovely as Lt. Cable in South Pacific. He was also pretty nice when signing autographs at the stage door when doing Light in the Piazza.


----------



## Harmakhet

So I am tiptoeing in and posting this link at the request of the lovely mom133d (the wife). Were watching Glee last night and asked if she had happened to see this video when Artie's dance number came up...she had not but told me to go ahead and share it here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZaiB9jYCxI

Enjoy


----------



## JimJ

Coming to DVD and Blu Ray on Sept. 14th http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/05/glee-complete-season-1-dvd-set-gets-art-release-date.html

I'm so glad it's coming out on Blu Ray, I was worried it wouldn't because there was no Road to Sectionals Blu Ray. I'm also really glad I didn't buy Road to Sectionals since there appears to be no Volume 2 in the works, although the proof of purchase on Road to Sectionals will get you a 10 dollar "Gleebate" on the complete set.


----------



## dpinmd

Wow, I think that was my favorite episode yet!! LOVED the Mall scene w/Artie, LOVED everything NPH did (but would have loved a snippet of a Jean Valjean number from one of them), and could not have loved the


Spoiler



mother/daughter


 duet more. I agree that we all saw it coming, but we saw it coming precisely because the casting was so perfect. I wasn't disappointed at all, and in fact would have been disappointed if they *hadn't* "gone there." I was unabashedly bawling in that scene. So beautifully sung and so poignant.


Spoiler



As an adoptive mother, it hit a very personal chord with me, as it spoke to the loss/emptiness that my daughter may feel as she gets older. At least, unlike Rachel's Dads, we have been very careful to always let her know that it's okay to talk/ask/be sad about her firstmother. So at least she'll know she has a safe place to talk about her feelings without worrying that she will hurt us.



And OMG, thank you for that link to the Matthew Morrison pic. I need to figure out how to make that my screensaver!! (I don't know anything about Light in the Piazza, but I can imagine that he was AMAZING in South Pacific. Wow, picturing him singing "Younger Than Springtime" gives me chills!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> Coming to DVD and Blu Ray on Sept. 14th http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/05/glee-complete-season-1-dvd-set-gets-art-release-date.html
> 
> I'm so glad it's coming out on Blu Ray, I was worried it wouldn't because there was no Road to Sectionals Blu Ray. I'm also really glad I didn't buy Road to Sectionals since there appears to be no Volume 2 in the works, although the proof of purchase on Road to Sectionals will get you a 10 dollar "Gleebate" on the complete set.


I read that yesterday, but, there's hope yet for those of us who bought the first set, beside the pitiful $10 rebate. Amazon is showing Season 1, Vol 2 in DVDs and I signed up to be notified when it was available.

Now it's wait to see if they're going to do both. The extras on the new one don't tempt me. The extras in the original weren't all that good.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I read that yesterday, but, there's hope yet for those of us who bought the first set, beside the pitiful $10 rebate. Amazon is showing Season 1, Vol 2 in DVDs and I signed up to be notified when it was available.
> 
> Now it's wait to see if they're going to do both. The extras on the new one don't tempt me. The extras in the original weren't all that good.


I didn't buy the first set because I knew they were going to release a complete sets. I don't buy split up seasons unless I know it's the only way it's going to be released, they're a rip off. I hope Fox puts out a Vol. 2 for you guys that did buy it, it's the right thing to do to keep the fans happy.

As for the extras the only things that really stick out to me are new Sue's Corners and extended episodes. I was hoping for some commentaries.


----------



## MichelleR

I should have posted this earlier -- almost thought THIS was going to happen on Glee. So, for fans of NPH, How I Met Your Mother, and Les Miz:


----------



## dpinmd

OMG, Michelle.  You made my day!  I am going to watch that video over and over!  (But I don't think it would have been as good on Glee because part of what's so amazing/hilarious about it is that it's so unexpected in the talk-show setting.  It wouldn't have been unexpected on Glee!)


----------



## Meemo

MichelleR said:


> I should have posted this earlier -- almost thought THIS was going to happen on Glee. So, for fans of NPH, How I Met Your Mother, and Les Miz:


Good thing I kept reading - I was just about to post this myself!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think we need the picture actually posted here:










<sigh> much better


----------



## skyblue

WOWSERS!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michelle, thanks for that video.  So much fun.

Heather, I agree.  That photo needed to be posted here.  Much clearer view of all that manliness.


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read that the Dream On duet was filmed live instead of lip synched, as most of the other songs are.
> 
> Betsy


That makes it even better; it was jaw-droppingly fantastic.

My favorite Neil Patrick Harris acting, though, is the Dr Horrible Blog (not that I know a lot about his acting, btw); the looks on his face tell a thousand stories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is just too good. In the finale, Vocal Adrenaline


Spoiler



with Jesse


 is going to be singing


Spoiler



Bohemian Rhapsody


.

That is going to be unbelievably wonderfully.


----------



## Cindy416

MichelleR said:


> I should have posted this earlier -- almost thought THIS was going to happen on Glee. So, for fans of NPH, How I Met Your Mother, and Les Miz:


Great! Love NPH and Les Miserables. What fun!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for the YouTube video; so funny!


----------



## BTackitt

While I loved the Dream on sequence, I really thought NPH didn't do as well on it. MM just plain sounded better to me.


----------



## 4Katie

USA Today had a lot of Glee love this week. This is for all the Idina Menzel fans (note her comments about her character on Glee):



> Life is wicked good for multi-talented mom Idina Menzel
> 
> NEW YORK - "It's a baby zone," Idina Menzel murmurs when you enter her fifth-floor Chelsea apartment.
> 
> Indeed, a stroller is parked by the front door. And in the dining area, across from the family-size wood table, her 8-month-old son, Walker, plays on the floor with his nanny, happily chewing on a toy. The child, a spitting image of dad Taye Diggs but with his mom's almond-shaped orbs, greets entrants with a wide, gummy grin.
> 
> "People say he mostly looks like Taye. He has his nose and the shape of my eyes. We think he's one of those blends that ends up being neither of us," Menzel says. "He's just so yummy. My favorite thing is to feed him and rock him and put him down to sleep. My husband and I, we're connected in a totally different way."
> 
> On cue, a sleepy Diggs emerges from their bedroom, clad in a baggy sweater, pants and Uggs.
> 
> "Hi, how ya doing?" says Diggs, heading over to play with his son.
> 
> Menzel and Diggs love their "eclectic, like our style" Manhattan apartment, a former sewing factory that the couple bought seven years ago, even though they just closed on a house in Los Angeles. There, he's shooting ABC's Private Practice, and she has a recurring guest role on Fox's smash Glee (Tuesdays, 9 p.m. ET/PT). Menzel plays a rival choir coach who hooks up with New Directions instructor Will Schuester (Matthew Morrison).
> 
> "She's very ambitious and driven and calculating, but she's going to have a really big heart. There's more to her," says Menzel, 38. "I get to sing some great music, some old Broadway kind of stuff and some new takes on a contemporary song. And there's definitely some surprises and a twist."
> 
> So, does she end up being high school singing diva Rachel Berry's mother, as countless blogs have speculated?
> 
> "No," Menzel says.
> 
> Glee creator Ryan Murphy cast Menzel for one reason: "She has a huge, huge talent. I really wanted her to sing. When she opens her mouth and out come the lyrics, it's incredible. She has one of those big voices. And she acts when she sings, which is rare."
> 
> Menzel, a Broadway veteran who starred in Rent and Aida and won a Tony for playing green witch Elphaba in Wicked, relished working again because Glee has similar "camaraderie and energy" to the theater world and "feels a little like home," she says.
> 
> Yet most fans of the show won't exactly sympathize with her when she recounts how frazzled she was on her first day of work. Her very first day on set involved "making out like crazy" with heartthrob choral coach Morrison, whom Menzel knew from their New York theater days.
> 
> "It was so intimidating. It's tough because I'm still nursing. In the trailer, I have my pump, and on breaks I had go in and set up my human-cow situation and they'd call me back," she says. "But it's perfect because I wasn't ready to leave home. I can come once a week and do my job and go home and be with the baby. For that, it's been amazing."
> 
> This summer and fall, Menzel is performing with local symphonies across the country, including in Washington, D.C., in July and Denver in November. "I've taken a lot of my older material and some new stuff and had it orchestrated for a huge orchestra. It's glammed up a little bit more," she says. "We're trying to keep my intimate connection with the audience."
> 
> Is theater in her future? "I'm really jonesing to go back. I need to find the right project," she says, but family life isn't currently conducive to grueling stage schedules. "I like putting Walker down to sleep every night. That's the thing that would bother me."


----------



## 4Katie

USA Today also had this very flattering article about the Glee tour. Now I wish I had tickets!



> For 'Glee' fans, the Journey is worth it for launch of live tour
> 
> By Ed Masley, Special for USA TODAY
> 
> PHOENIX - The Gleeks were out in force - some wearing homemade T-shirts, others thrusting pom-poms in the air - as the cast of TV's hottest show launched a four-city national tour at Dodge Theatre Saturday, with a spirited romp through their signature song, Journey's Don't Stop Believin'.
> "I'm just excited to see what they have planned for the rest of the country," said Mikael Short, 21, before the show, having flown into Phoenix from Utah to witness the launch with a Gleek she'd met on Twitter, Glendale's Darien Solaris, 24.
> 
> And what they had planned, as expected, was equal parts musical theater, giddy pop culture phenomenon and Journey-loving rock show, with taped appearances from the two adult stars of Glee, Matthew Morrison and Jane Lynch.
> 
> It was Lynch, in fact, who welcomed Glee fans to the table with a withering "Hello suckers. Congratulations &#8230;. You're all idiots!"
> 
> The stage was filled with mattresses as the castmates jumped their way, in matching PJs, through Van Halen's Jump. A shiny Escalade was wheeled on stage for a smoldering, gospel-flavored take on Jazmine Sullivan's Bust Your Windows by the ever-soulful Amber Riley as Mercedes, while cheerleaders danced along in string bikini tops. Teen heartthrob Cory Monteith, as quarterback Finn Hudson, whose every move seemed to inspire more shrieking than most, played drums with more aplomb than skill on the concert's big sing-along moment, Sweet Caroline. And several members of the cast, including Chris Colfer as Kurt, donned Lady Gaga costumes for a smile-inducing Bad Romance.
> 
> They all performed in character, which meant Kevin McHale in a wheelchair, and Heather Morris, as Brittany, acting delightfully ditsy, asking Morrison's glee club director Will Schuester, for instance, "Who are all these people?"
> 
> Musical highlights ranged from big group sings on Don't Stop Believin', My Life Would Suck Without You, Jump and a mash-up of Journey's Any Way You Want It with Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin', to solo spotlights. Lea Michele, as Rachel, swaggered through the crowd enunciating Barbra Streisand's old Funny Girl song, Don't Rain On My Parade. And Riley stole the show with her powerful star turns on Bust Your Windows and Christina Aguilera's Beautiful, which boasted a big gospel ending.
> 
> Riley notwithstanding, the songs that came across best live were on the wholesome - some would argue squeaky-clean - side of the pop divide (although one did say "suck" a lot). The raps and overt sexuality on Salt-N-Pepa's Push It felt a little forced and out of character, especially sandwiched between My Life Would Suck Without You and Streisand. But the show's producers obviously know that, which explains the emphasis on Journey over hip-hop.
> 
> And speaking of Journey, after setting the tone for the concert with Don't Stop Believin', the Journey medley that followed Faithfully couldn't have felt more like a grand finale by the time they hit that final "Na na na na na na." But they managed to rally and finish the set with a crowd-pleasing version of Madonna's Like A Prayer, with backing singers dressed in choir robes.
> 
> They eased into the encore, the primary cast members seated in a row for Cyndi Lauper's bittersweet True Colors. But they went out with a bang - and a shower of confetti - on a triumphant rendition of Queen's Somebody to Love, which, like Jump and Don't Stop Believin', felt like an actual Glee club arrangement.
> 
> As Gleeks compared notes in the lobby, Solaris and Short said they ended up crying, it was so good - maybe even better than the TV show itself.
> 
> Referring to the show that had her flying in from Utah, Short said, "If you think that's good, try timesing that by 10 or 20." Only then, she said, could "Glee fans" understand how great the live show is. Then, with a smile, she added, "They're much better looking in person."


I wanna go!!!


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> While I loved the Dream on sequence, I really thought NPH didn't do as well on it. MM just plain sounded better to me.


That's probably why MM got the part


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> USA Today had a lot of Glee love this week. This is for all the Idina Menzel fans (note her comments about her character on Glee):


Well, that's very interesting. If she's not Rachel's mother, then she's saying she is to lure Rachel over to Vocal Adrenaline. Oh, the plot twists.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, that's very interesting. If she's not Rachel's mother, then she's saying she is to lure Rachel over to Vocal Adrenaline. Oh, the plot twists.


Or she gave the interview before she knew what the plot was, or she was saying what the producers wanted her to say.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> Or she gave the interview before she knew what the plot was, or she was saying what the producers wanted her to say.


True. With Glee, you never know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

According to this article, Puck and Artie will have to try out for the Glee Club again next year and only one will make it.

http://www.fancast.com/blogs/2010/tv-news/seacrest-gives-glee-boys-news-of-unkind-cut-next-season/comment-page-1/#comment-394394

He didn't say the show, just the Club. My guess is Artie will make it and Puck won't, but there will still be plenty of story line for Puck. Or maybe one of them won't make it in the beginning and then will get in by the end of the episode. That's more like a Glee twist.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, that's very interesting. If she's not Rachel's mother, then she's saying she is to lure Rachel over to Vocal Adrenaline. Oh, the plot twists.


I never thought of that. Interesting, indeed!


----------



## 4Katie

I just watched Tuesday's episode again, and I've decided Artie's Safety Dance is one of my favorite Glee things yet. LOVE IT!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I just watched Tuesday's episode again, and I've decided Artie's Safety Dance is one of my favorite Glee things yet. LOVE IT!


I loved it too. Artie sure can dance.

So, who do you think will be cut from the Glee Club next year? Puck or Artie?

Chelsie Hightower and Mark Kannemura from sytycd (not together) were at the Glee concert last night and they loved it. Chelsie joked they should jump on the stage and do Bleeding Love. Mark held out for the two-step (j/k'ing).


----------



## 4Katie

I don't think it matters much who's cut - they'll still be on the show. And they can always get back in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I don't think it matters much who's cut - they'll still be on the show. And they can always get back in.


That's my thoughts, too.


----------



## freelantzer

4Katie said:


> I just watched Tuesday's episode again, and I've decided Artie's Safety Dance is one of my favorite Glee things yet. LOVE IT!


I think this was my favorite episode of Glee, and this dance was my one of my favorite things on this episode! Loved seeing Artie dance. Loved how it was filmed like a flash mob. I love Joss Whedon's direction during this ep.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

freelantzer said:


> I think this was my favorite episode of Glee, and this dance was my one of my favorite things on this episode! Loved seeing Artie dance. Loved how it was filmed like a flash mob. I love Joss Whedon's direction during this ep.


Thanks for the reminder. Every movie I'm watching tonight is nothing but dying and crying. I need to watch _Dream On_.


----------



## luvmy4brats

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/05/23/glee-gets-early-season-pick/

*Glee Gets Early Season 3 Pick-Up*

Good news, Gleeks: Fox already has ordered a third season of Glee, according to Entertainment Weekly.

The freshman series - starring Jane Lynch, Matthew Morrison and Lea Michele - is the No. 1 new scripted series among 18-to-49-year-olds and has averaged 9.4 million total viewers.

"In just one year, Glee has transcended the television landscape and emerged as a global pop-culture phenomenon," Peter Rice, Fox networks' entertainment chairman, said in a statement.

Series creator Ryan Murphy also released statement about the musical dramedy's success: "It's been a whirlwind year - from shooting the pilot to performing at the White House to the concert tour that began last week - and yet we all feel like we've just begun this amazing musical journey. We think our Gleeks worldwide are going to love what we'll have in store for them in seasons two and three."

Glee, which wraps up its first season June 8, will resume on Tuesday nights next fall.


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/05/23/glee-gets-early-season-pick/
> 
> *Glee Gets Early Season 3 Pick-Up*
> 
> Good news, Gleeks: Fox already has ordered a third season of Glee, according to Entertainment Weekly.
> 
> The freshman series - starring Jane Lynch, Matthew Morrison and Lea Michele - is the No. 1 new scripted series among 18-to-49-year-olds and has averaged 9.4 million total viewers.
> 
> "In just one year, Glee has transcended the television landscape and emerged as a global pop-culture phenomenon," Peter Rice, Fox networks' entertainment chairman, said in a statement.
> 
> Series creator Ryan Murphy also released statement about the musical dramedy's success: "It's been a whirlwind year - from shooting the pilot to performing at the White House to the concert tour that began last week - and yet we all feel like we've just begun this amazing musical journey. We think our Gleeks worldwide are going to love what we'll have in store for them in seasons two and three."
> 
> Glee, which wraps up its first season June 8, will resume on Tuesday nights next fall.


WOO HOO!!


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> *Glee Gets Early Season 3 Pick-Up*


Wow! That's great news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Was there ever any doubt?  

I can't believe there are only three more eps to go.  Did they change their minds about how many episodes?  That makes nine and they said they were adding three more eps to the original nine planned.


----------



## 4Katie

> Glee, which wraps up its first season June 8, will resume on Tuesday nights next fall.


That's actually good news to me, cuz I'd heard that tomorrow's show was the last of the season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's a new CD available for pre-order (out on 6/ which includes Bohemian Rhapsody and some songs not included in the original CDs. Only $4.99.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When Finn stood up for Kurt, it would have been really cool if he had said Kurt was his brother.  

I'm not gaga over gaga, but I liked what they did with it.  Loved Poker Face, of course.  

Next week looks really interesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's a new CD available for pre-order (out on 6/ which includes Bohemian Rhapsody and some songs not included in the original CDs. Only $4.99.


I believe these are all the songs that will be in the season finale. I pre-ordered it this morning. I cannot wait to hear Bohemian Rhapsody!

As for tonight's episode, I have to wait until tomorrow morning (I got outvoted and we watched The Biggest Loser season finale).


----------



## MichelleR

I love Kurt's dad and who they've consistently written him against stereotype.


----------



## donna callea

Tonight's episode made me cry.


----------



## Angela

donna callea said:


> Tonight's episode made me cry.


me, too... 

can't wait until next week!!


----------



## JimJ

Kurt's dad is one of my favorite characters. Him standing up for Kurt became an instant favorite Glee scene, right up there with when Kurt came out to him.

I hate GaGa but I loved Poker Face, just a great performance. Bad Romance was tolerable and the Kiss numbers were great. I loved the Twilight stuff and principal Figgins believing in vampires LOL. Really missed Sue tonight but the previews look like next week will make up for it. 

ETA: I love that "Asian vampires" is a trending topic on Twitter right now LOL


----------



## 4Katie

donna callea said:


> Tonight's episode made me cry.


Another of those great episodes that has everything. I teared up three times - for Kurt, Quinn and Rachel.

I'm very disappointed with how they handled the whole thing with Rachel's mother. It was very cold, and for me, unrealistic. But maybe it'll turn out that she's just using Rachel and isn't really her mother... who knows.

I'm amazed at how great all these actors are, even though most don't have much experience. The characters - especially Finn, Quinn, Kurt, Rachel and Kurt's dad - are all very believable. They make you root for them, even when they're not perfect.

I love this show.


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> Another of those great episodes that has everything. I teared up three times - for Kurt, Quinn and Rachel.
> 
> I'm very disappointed with how they handled the whole thing with Rachel's mother. It was very cold, and for me, unrealistic. But maybe it'll turn out that she's just using Rachel and isn't really her mother... who knows.
> 
> I'm amazed at how great all these actors are, even though most don't have much experience. The characters - especially Finn, Quinn, Kurt, Rachel and Kurt's dad - are all very believable. They make you root for them, even when they're not perfect.
> 
> I love this show.


I agree with all of this! I was not happy with how they're handling Rachel and her mother at all and it seemed contrived and not very plausible.

Once again, Kurt's dad.. WOW! He's AMAZING and I'm so proud of him!


----------



## austenfiend

Kurt's dad - just wonderful!!!  Just one of the many times I teared up during this episode.  I love a show that I can laugh out loud one minute and cry the next.

Loved the whole Twilight thing!

The boys singing "Beth" - I really liked that, but I wish Quinn had taken off her false Gaga eyelashes earlier, they were very distracting.

I know I'm in the minority, but I didn't care for the Poker Face rendition at all.  At least I could understand the words though!  I too have been disappointed in the Rachel/mom thing - it felt like they needed to fill in some free time and just stuck the premise in there and are making up where to go with it as they go along.

Favorite line - Kurt in response to Rachel's beanie baby dress when one fell off..."And we have a jumper."

I'm going to be so unhappy when the season ends!!!


----------



## dpinmd

I love Kurt's Dad more and more each episode!  Rather than writing him as a stereotype, I think they are writing him very "real."  They're not sugar-coating his difficulty in accepting Kurt's sexuality, but instead are (IMO) accurately portraying his struggle as his love for his son helps him to overcome his prior prejudices.  I love the idea that a show that is mainly just "fun" and "fluff" may actually be able to change people's minds.

As others have said, I was not happy with their handling of the Rachel/Shelby relationship.  Particularly after such amazing emotional scenes last week when Shelby talked to Jesse about her feelings of loss, and when Rachel sang along with the tape, it was a HUGE let-down to see both of them so (relatively) easily dismiss their relationship this week.


----------



## 4Katie

> I know I'm in the minority, but I didn't care for the Poker Face rendition at all. At least I could understand the words though! I too have been disappointed in the Rachel/mom thing - it felt like they needed to fill in some free time and just stuck the premise in there and are making up where to go with it as they go along.


I'm with you. I was really hoping for a rousing rendition of it.



> Favorite line - Kurt in response to Rachel's beanie baby dress when one fell off..."And we have a jumper."


I'm with you here also. Both of my all-time favorite Glee quotes were from Kurt. The other is 'I'm Kurt Hummer, and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker.



> I'm going to be so unhappy when the season ends!!!


Goes without saying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It would have been nice for there to be an emotional reunion, culminating in a loving relationship between Rachel and Shelby.  Shelby is a driven, ambitious woman without a maternal bone in her body.  I think when she saw Rachel sing, she had a moment when she thought she could reach her career goals through her daughter, but she wasn't ready for the reality of being a mother to someone who has stored up 16 years of need.


----------



## hsuthard

Now I really want to meet Rachel's dads. I bet they'll be in Season Two?

And Kurt's Dad is my hero. I don't know that I've ever been more bowled over by a TV character. Kurt is just such a wonderful kid, and to have a dad like that, wow.

For the record, my son was very impressed that the guys refused Gaga and decided instead to do Kiss. My daughter says Gaga is her favorite episode ever.


----------



## donna callea

I also want to meet Puck's mom.  Isn't Quinn living at Puck's house now?  I seem to remember her mentioning that she can't have bacon for breakfast, or something like that, because Puck's family is Jewish.  I've really grown fond of Quinn lately.  I read that she'll be giving birth in the finale.  With Puck there with her, that should be really something to see.


----------



## austenfiend

Giving birth in the finale?  She's that far along?  I kind of feel like they are really rushing things, which is too bad because they are doing a couple more seasons...what's the rush?  The makers of the show did say that the show is in no way "real time" and that the kids will never graduate.


----------



## LCEvans

I'm totally agreeing with those who think the Rachel and her mom thing was poorly handled. And also LOVE Kurt's dad. He seems so real.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I signed up to be notified when the Complete First Season would be available. I got an e-mail from Amazon today that I could pre-order at $41.99.  YAY.  I clicked which took me to a confimation page.  I confirmed, only to be told that this item is no longer available from this seller. HuH?!?


----------



## 4Katie

I hope they'll release the 2nd half of the 1st season separately, for those of us who already bought the 1st half.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I hope they'll release the 2nd half of the 1st season separately, for those of us who already bought the 1st half.


Me, too. The $10 rebate isn't a lot of incentive. I'll just have to chalk it up to the joy of being able to watch the first half all this time.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too. The $10 rebate isn't a lot of incentive. I'll just have to chalk it up to the joy of being able to watch the first half all this time.


I agree with you, Margaret. I just started watching Glee in April, and couldn't wait for September to watch all of the episodes that I missed. It was well worth the $18 or so that it cost me for volume 1.


----------



## Meemo

LCEvans said:


> I'm totally agreeing with those who think the Rachel and her mom thing was poorly handled. And also LOVE Kurt's dad. He seems so real.


Well, it might be disappointing to us as an audience - but it's reality for a lot of people who go searching for their birth children or parents. It just doesn't always work out. Shelby had a needy, unconditionally loving baby in mind - the reality of a needy teenager was totally different. But now they can both move on in Glee world.

As far as the show - it seems to me that although they aren't in "real time" - a TV season is pretty much the length of a school year. And about the length of a pregnancy as well. So I'm good with the potential timing of Quinn having her baby at the end of the season. Could make for a cliffhanger if they choose to go that route. (He certainly did with Nip/Tuck.)


----------



## 4Katie

Miley Cyrus: I don't get Glee

Miley Cyrus is no Gleek.

The singer, 17, says that even though her song "The Climb" was featured in an episode of Glee, she can't suspend disbelief enough to watch the show.

"Honestly, musicals? I just can't," she tells Billboard's June issue. "What if this was real life and I was just walking down the street on Rodeo Drive and all of a sudden I just burst into song about how much I love shoes?"

Pausing, Cyrus then adds with a laugh: "It would get you hits on YouTube."

So which pop culture phenomenon Cyrus does like? Lady Gaga. "Unlike a lot of artists, all her music does mean something personally," says Cyrus.

(Note to Miley: She can catch Gaga's music - on the most recent episode of Glee.) -- Joanne Fowler

My response was: That's okay, honey - most of us don't get you either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> My response was: That's okay, honey - most of us don't get you either.


----------



## MichelleR

Yes, because a show about being a regular girl by day and a super-secret pop star by night just smacks of gritty realism.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So musicals are silly. . . that's kind of the point: no, a random bunch of guys isn't going to just start singing perfect barbershop, with zero training, just 'cause some con man tells them they can. . . . .but if the music is really good that doesn't matter for beans. . . .it's entertainment. . . . .I grew up on Broadway musicals. . . .it's impressive that they've managed to adapt the form successfully to the small screen/shorted time format.

And, for the record, it is firmly held throughout my family that all of life is a song cue.  Example (sorta): One time we were in Home Depot wandering through the garden section, and there were planter urns.  Oh look, my friend said, "One Grecian Urn" and struck a pose. . . . .and my brother immediately said "Two Grecian Urns" and struck a complementary pose.*



*  if this makes no sense to you, go watch "The Music Man" (the good one, with Robert Preston)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> So musicals are silly. . . that's kind of the point: no, a random bunch of guys isn't going to just start singing perfect barbershop, with zero training, just 'cause some con man tells them they can. . . . .but if the music is really good that doesn't matter for beans. . . .it's entertainment. . . . .I grew up on Broadway musicals. . . .it's impressive that they've managed to adapt the form successfully to the small screen/shorted time format.
> 
> And, for the record, it is firmly held throughout my family that all of life is a song cue. Example (sorta): One time we were in Home Depot wandering through the garden section, and there were planter urns. Oh look, my friend said, "One Grecian Urn" and struck a pose. . . . .and my brother immediately said "Two Grecian Urns" and struck a complementary pose.*
> 
> 
> 
> * if this makes no sense to you, go watch "The Music Man" (the good one, with Robert Preston)


I think I love your family. 

Remember _Cop Rock_? I actually liked it. I love musicals. I've got quite a few of them on video. Now that I think of it, I don't have _The Music Man_. Love Robert Preston.

Only two more eps in this season and then we have to wait until September. At least I taped the shows this time around, so I don't have to wait three months for the DVDs. And I've got all the CD's so far.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> So musicals are silly. . . that's kind of the point: no, a random bunch of guys isn't going to just start singing perfect barbershop, with zero training, just 'cause some con man tells them they can. . . . .but if the music is really good that doesn't matter for beans. . . .it's entertainment. . . . .I grew up on Broadway musicals. . . .it's impressive that they've managed to adapt the form successfully to the small screen/shorted time format.
> 
> And, for the record, it is firmly held throughout my family that all of life is a song cue. Example (sorta): One time we were in Home Depot wandering through the garden section, and there were planter urns. Oh look, my friend said, "One Grecian Urn" and struck a pose. . . . .and my brother immediately said "Two Grecian Urns" and struck a complementary pose.*
> 
> 
> 
> * if this makes no sense to you, go watch "The Music Man" (the good one, with Robert Preston)


I grew up on Broadway musicals, too, and am really impressed that Glee is presented as well as it is. Love it!

Your family sounds like mine. Gotta love 'em. We march to a different drummer, but are glad that most of us in the family hear the same drummer. (We coined the word "telepathetic" to describe situations in which we (my daughters, late sister, and I) say the same "punny" or just weird things at exactly the same moment. Most others around us don't get it, yet we laugh like fools. So much fun!)


----------



## JimJ

Shows how much I know about Miley Cyrus, I thought her show/movie was a musical. Oh well, musicals aren't for everyone. I always claimed to hate musicals until I actually gave them a chance. Once you accept the whole "people randomly breaking into song" thing and suspend your disbelief they can be one of the most fun types of entertainment available.


----------



## Meemo

JimJ said:


> Shows how much I know about Miley Cyrus, I thought her show/movie was a musical. Oh well, musicals aren't for everyone. I always claimed to hate musicals until I actually gave them a chance. Once you accept the whole "people randomly breaking into song" thing and suspend your disbelief they can be one of the most fun types of entertainment available.


My girls & I love musicals - my husband, not so much. He has trouble with the "people randomly breaking into song" thing. Funny though - years ago (like over 30 years ago) we went to London for a few days (we were stationed in Holland) and one of the big things to do was to go to the theater. At that time the two big shows that people went to see were "Mouse Trap" and "A Chorus Line". I really wanted to see Chorus Line and he didn't much care (because I didn't tell him it was a musical ). The lights go down, the curtain goes up, and they start singing. He leans over and practically hisses "They're singing. Why are they SINGING" In the end, though, he actually really enjoyed it. He went to see "Les Mis" and "Phantom of the Opera" with us at the Kennedy Center - he didn't love them like we did, but he survived. But to sit down and watch a musical from Netflix? Or even Glee? No way!


----------



## telracs

I still live in musical land and think everything would be better if people burst into song randomly.


----------



## austenfiend

Meemo-

I LOVE it!  "They're singing.  Why are they singing?"


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm listening to tonight's music and I'm not so sure about it.. 

As for musicals, we all love them here. My most popular playlists are Mamma Mia! and Glee.


----------



## 4Katie

scarlet said:


> I still live in musical land and think everything would be better if people burst into song randomly.


I totally agree! How can that not be fun?!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> I still live in musical land and think everything would be better if people burst into song randomly.


You haven't heard me sing.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You haven't heard me sing.


don't worry. when you're in musical land, everyone sounds just fine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Corey Monteith is filming a movie in Budapest with Selena Gomez.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Schue and Sue ... I'm rolling on the floor.


----------



## 4Katie

I thought the


Spoiler



Schue and Sue thing


 was kinda mean... and creepy.


----------



## Margaret

4Katie said:


> I thought the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Schue and Sue thing
> 
> 
> was kinda mean... and creepy.


I agree - it was funny in a way, but creepy. The same goes for


Spoiler



Quinn's pregnancy dance.


 This was not one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## austenfiend

OMG!  From the holiday on Monday I totally forgot Glee last night!!  Hopefully my DVR actually decided to work and once the kid gets off to school I'm planting myself in front of the tv...thanks for the reminder, all!


----------



## hsuthard

Puck and Will doing Beck's Loser was H I L A R I O U S!! I think that scene is in my top 5 favorites!!


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Schue and Sue ... I'm rolling on the floor.


I was too. Tell me something good......(I can't get it out of my head this morning)



Margaret said:


> I agree - it was funny in a way, but creepy. The same goes for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn's pregnancy dance.
> 
> 
> This was not one of my favorite episodes.


I also agree about Quinn's number - not going on my favorites list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Will's over-the-top "seduction" of Sue was hilarious. Every time the camera zoomed in on his butt shaking, I nearly fell off my chair laughing. 

I loved Puck and Finn working at Sheets N Things and I think we're going to see more of Terri going after Finn. That whole segment was wonderful.

Courtney Galiano from sytycd was one of the pg Man's World dancers.  At first, I didn't think Diana Agron could pull it off, but she really got into it.  

I liked that Jesse was featured in a song that suited him. I think we'll see more of him, too.

I can't believe next week is the last. Bohemian Rhapsody. I can't wait.


----------



## Cindy416

I loved all of it, with the exception of Quinn's number, which was a bit strange. (I thought what happened to


Spoiler



Rachel was really mean


, but revenge was sweet.) LOVED the


Spoiler



seduction of Sue


. Sure it was mean, but she embodies the term.


----------



## BTackitt

Mark me down as one who did not like the Quinn number either. shudder...
Ya knew the whole


Spoiler



Shue/Sue thing would flop, he is just not mean enough to make that work for long



I loved the whole


Spoiler



Puck/Finn/Mercedes rap number


----------



## austenfiend

okay, watched the episode and have to say it was really not one of my favorites.  I loved the musical numbers, but wasn't enthralled with everything else.  I just thought it was too mean, overall.

I did, however, like the interaction between Quinn and Mercedes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll have to agree that it wasn't one of my favorites either. Although I did like seeing Will shake his butt. I'll just pretend that he's singing to me instead of Sue


----------



## Meemo

Just watched it today - loved Brittany sitting there with her Cheerios top backwards!  I love her quiet little moments of hilariousness.

And yep, as my daughter posted on FB last night - pregnant women CANNOT dance like that. They physically can't do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Just watched it today - loved Brittany sitting there with her Cheerios top backwards! I love her quiet little moments of hilariousness.


Did you see her going after Jacob? Too funny. And she sure can dance.


----------



## skyblue

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you see her going after Jacob? Too funny. And she sure can dance.


I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but Brittany was a back up dancer for Lady GaGa. She taught the cast the All the Single Ladies dance.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Actually, she was a backup dancer for Beyonce. If you search you tube for Single Ladies Rockefeller you can see her dance.


----------



## dpinmd

Meemo said:


> Just watched it today - loved Brittany sitting there with her Cheerios top backwards! I love her quiet little moments of hilariousness.


"Quiet little moments of hilariousness" is a perfect phrase! Another one this week was when they were cleaning up the TP and Brittany was standing there trying to put it back on the roll!

I didn't like the preggo number either, but I liked the rest. And I LOVED the Quinn/Mercedes scene!


----------



## Meemo

dpinmd said:


> "Quiet little moments of hilariousness" is a perfect phrase! Another one this week was when they were cleaning up the TP and Brittany was standing there trying to put it back on the roll!
> 
> I didn't like the preggo number either, but I liked the rest. And I LOVED the Quinn/Mercedes scene!


Yes! The toilet paper!

I also loved Sue sitting in the restaurant waiting for Will - still in her red track suit, but she'd added her pearl necklace for the occasion!

One of my daughters is a total Gleek. My other one has never seen it. She came here from work yesterday to pick up the kidlets, plopped on the sofa (she's pregnant and exhausted) and I pulled up Glee on the DVR and showed her a few scenes. She loved what she saw and is ready for the DVDs now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Yes! The toilet paper!


How could I have missed the TP. I love those Brittany moments.



> I also loved Sue sitting in the restaurant waiting for Will - still in her red track suit, but she'd added her pearl necklace for the occasion!


Looks like Sue got in touch with her feminine snide.


----------



## 4Katie

> Another one this week was when they were cleaning up the TP and Brittany was standing there trying to put it back on the roll!


I totally missed that. Guess I'm just gonna have to watch again...


----------



## Margaret

It is all those little touches (or maybe not so little) - Sue's track suit plus pearls, Brittany with her backwards uniform and rerolling the TP, etc, etc - that makes this show so much fun for me.


----------



## Cindy416

Margaret said:


> It is all those little touches (or maybe not so little) - Sue's track suit plus pearls, Brittany with her backwards uniform and rerolling the TP, etc, etc - that makes this show so much fun for me.


I agree with you. Love the show!


----------



## skyblue

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, she was a backup dancer for Beyonce. If you search you tube for Single Ladies Rockefeller you can see her dance.


Pardon my faux pas! I have Lady GaGa on the brain!! LOL Obviously I meant to say Beyonce! LOL


----------



## 4Katie

Margaret said:


> It is all those little touches (or maybe not so little) - Sue's track suit plus pearls, Brittany with her backwards uniform and rerolling the TP, etc, etc - that makes this show so much fun for me.


They also make repeat watching more fun, cuz you pick up things you missed the first time. Glee is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## LCEvans

Sue's pearls and Brittany with the TP--I laughed so hard. I caught the pearls first time around and then watched it again a couple of days later and noticed the TP rolling. Sometimes the subtle humor on the show is better than the outright moments of hilarity. Totally agree with the comment about pregnant women not being able to dance like that.


----------



## Meemo

Some of it's so over the top & that's kind of the point - like when Rachel asked her mom to sing with her (Poker Face) and called Bart over to play piano & then said "He's always just hanging around."  They're acknowledging the un-reality of some aspects.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess Franketeen is finished filming in Hungary because he's in Naples now.

Chris Colfer is headed for Europe, but he doesn't say where or when.


----------



## David McAfee

OK. I admit it.

I'm a Gleek.

LOVE that show.


----------



## Geoffrey

LCEvans said:


> Sue's pearls and Brittany with the TP--I laughed so hard. I caught the pearls first time around and then watched it again a couple of days later and noticed the TP rolling. Sometimes the subtle humor on the show is better than the outright moments of hilarity. Totally agree with the comment about pregnant women not being able to dance like that.


I've never been a pregnant woman nor been around many ... but I loved the song but the dancing was making me go into labor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> OK. I admit it.
> 
> I'm a Gleek.
> 
> LOVE that show.


Yay, McAfee!!! It's got to be good for the baby to listen to Glee music. 

Kevin McHale is in London and Corey is on his way to Monte Carlo. No idea what they are doing, but that's where they are.


----------



## JimJ

Journey to Regionals is available on iTunes now. I'm listening to it now and it's great. Can't wait to see the finale.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't watched Glee yet (have the music). Here is a link to an interview Chris Colfer did with Elliot Forrest yesterday on WNYC (Leonard Lopate Show with Forrest subbing for Lopate):

http://beta.wnyc.org/shows/lopate/2010/jun/07/glees-chris-colfer/


----------



## luvmy4brats

Downloading today's CD from iTunes right now. Can't wait to listen. Bohemian Rhapsody!


Spoiler



(although that looks like it's Vocal Adrenaline)


----------



## BTackitt

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't watched Glee yet (have the music). Here is a link to an interview Chris Colfer did with Elliot Forrest yesterday on WNYC (Leonard Lopate Show with Forrest subbing for Lopate):
> 
> http://beta.wnyc.org/shows/lopate/2010/jun/07/glees-chris-colfer/


That was quite an interview LOVED IT and OMG 


Spoiler



Kurt getting a boyfriend??


----------



## luvmy4brats

John Stamos has joined the cast of Glee!

*John Stamos: GLEE's New Dentist!*

The 46-year-old former Full House actor will play the love interest of OCD guidance counselor Emma (Jayma Mays) and the rival of Mr. Schuester (Matthew Morrison).

John has stared on many Broadway shows including Bye Bye Birdie, Cabaret, Nine, and How To Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.

The season finale of Glee airs tonight @ 9PM ET/PT on FOX!


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> John Stamos has joined the cast of Glee!
> 
> *John Stamos: GLEE's New Dentist!*
> 
> The 46-year-old former Full House actor will play the love interest of OCD guidance counselor Emma (Jayma Mays) and the rival of Mr. Schuester (Matthew Morrison).
> 
> John has stared on many Broadway shows including Bye Bye Birdie, Cabaret, Nine, and How To Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.
> 
> The season finale of Glee airs tonight @ 9PM ET/PT on FOX!


What fun! Can't wait for tonight's show, although I'm sad that it's the last of the season. I only started watching Glee in April. I have the volume 1 dvd, so am caught up, but I hate to have to wait until Sept.


----------



## 4Katie

luvmy4brats said:


> John Stamos has joined the cast of Glee!
> 
> *John Stamos: GLEE's New Dentist!*
> 
> The 46-year-old former Full House actor will play the love interest of OCD guidance counselor Emma (Jayma Mays) and the rival of Mr. Schuester (Matthew Morrison).
> 
> John has stared on many Broadway shows including Bye Bye Birdie, Cabaret, Nine, and How To Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.
> 
> The season finale of Glee airs tonight @ 9PM ET/PT on FOX!


Excellent! (John Stamos, I mean - NOT the end of the season.)


----------



## BTackitt

Sad to say, I have had a tiny crush on John Stamos for 20+ years...and not to dis MM, but watch out Shue, you got some rivalry now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> Sad to say, I have had a tiny crush on John Stamos for 20+ years...and not to dis MM, but watch out Shue, you got some rivalry now.


LOL! It will take a lot to bump Shue, but if anybody could it would be John Stamos.


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! It will take a lot to bump Shue, but if anybody could it would be John Stamos.


True, Heather, but, as you said, it would take a LOT to bump Shue. (After having seen Matthew Morrison's photo that was on here a few days ago, I'm not sure anyone could bump him out of the top spot. LOL)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> True, Heather, but, as you said, it would take a LOT to bump Shue. (After having seen Matthew Morrison's photo that was on here a few days ago, I'm not sure anyone could bump him out of the top spot. LOL)


And don't forget those butt shake shots we got during his Tell Me Something Good song with Sue


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> And don't forget those butt shake shots we got during his Tell Me Something Good song with Sue


I laughed so hard during that scene that I had to rewind and watch again through eyes that weren't full of tears. What a hoot!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Stamos!!  Good choice.  Wonder what his hair looks like now?    He's not going to be in tonight's ep, I take it.  

Anybody think it's weird that Sue gets to be a judge at Regionals?  If New Directions places at Regionals, they get to continue the Club.  That doesn't mean that Vocal Adrenaline won't win.  Anybody think they'll leave us hanging tonight just before they announce the winner?


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> John Stamos!! Good choice. Wonder what his hair looks like now?  He's not going to be in tonight's ep, I take it.
> 
> Anybody think it's weird that Sue gets to be a judge at Regionals? If New Directions places at Regionals, they get to continue the Club. That doesn't mean that Vocal Adrenaline won't win. Anybody think they'll leave us hanging tonight just before they announce the winner?


I think it's weird. She probably is blackmailing someone, given her penchant for such things. As for cliffhangers, who needs 'em? It's not like Gleeks won't be waiting anxiously for season 2. I'm that way with other shows that I love, too, and all seemed to temper their season finales a bit so that fans don't spend the summer agonizing over what happened to their favorite characters. (I watch NCIS, Bones, Grey's Anatomy, and Castle regularly, and all were pretty good about wrapping up the seaon without unbearable cliffhangers.) NOTE: You know what I mean by "unbearable" and "agonizing." I DO have a life outside those shows, but it's sure easy to care a bit about the story lines.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> John Stamos!! Good choice. Wonder what his hair looks like now?  He's not going to be in tonight's ep, I take it.
> 
> Anybody think it's weird that Sue gets to be a judge at Regionals? If New Directions places at Regionals, they get to continue the Club. That doesn't mean that Vocal Adrenaline won't win. Anybody think they'll leave us hanging tonight just before they announce the winner?


I wonder who Sue had to hurt to get herself on as a judge! LOL! I really hope they don't make us wait until next season to find out who wins. I think I'd go nuts!

Speaking of Regionals


Spoiler



I'm listening to Bohemian Rhapshody right now and WOW!!!!! Jessie's AMAZING!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder who Sue had to hurt to get herself on as a judge! LOL! I really hope they don't make us wait until next season to find out who wins. I think I'd go nuts!


I just want to see Jesse's face when New Directions wins.



> Speaking of Regionals
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening to Bohemian Rhapshody right now and WOW!!!!! Jessie's AMAZING!


Agreed. The best on the CD. Honestly, I was a little disappointed in this CD. I'm sure I'll enjoy it more after I see the cast sing the numbers.


----------



## JimJ

I think I have a new favorite Glee scene. That was amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> I think I have a new favorite Glee scene. That was amazing.


So many amazing scenes. Do you mean Bohemian Rhapsody? Sue and Will's last scene together?

I just rewound the tape so I can watch it all again.

And they're replaying it all summer!!! Did you catch what date it starts? I was so excited, I forgot to listen to that part.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Starts next Thursday I think.

Bohemian Rahpsody! Again, wow!


Spoiler



And Sue has a heart!



Did you catch the title of Sue's book? Too funny!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Starts next Thursday I think.


I thought it might. It'll be after sytycd results show so they might as well tie them both together.



> Bohemian Rahpsody! Again, wow!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And Sue has a heart!


It was fantastic! I'm watching the show again and I can't wait until I get to that part.

[


> Did you catch the title of Sue's book? Too funny!


She is so perfect.


----------



## Sandpiper

Somewhere Over the Rainbow?!  That's Mark Greene's song.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So many amazing scenes. Do you mean Bohemian Rhapsody? Sue and Will's last scene together?
> 
> I just rewound the tape so I can watch it all again.
> 
> And they're replaying it all summer!!! Did you catch what date it starts? I was so excited, I forgot to listen to that part.


Yeah, I was refering to Bohemian Rhapsody. The whole episode was awesome though. I'm glad they didn't forget to bring the funny for the finale. I was dying during the judging scene and Sue's "I don't want to catch poor" cracked me up.

As for the replays, I checked and despite the ads claim that they were showing them from the beginning, the first episode they're showing is Showmance, followed by Hairography. I was going to get my mom into watching the reruns but I guess I'll have to wait for the Blu-ray since they're not showing them in order.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> Yeah, I was refering to Bohemian Rhapsody. The whole episode was awesome though. I'm glad they didn't forget to bring the funny for the finale. I was dying during the judging scene and Sue's "I don't want to catch poor" cracked me up.


Just watched Bohemian Rhapsody again. I am just in awe of the people that put this show together, not to mention the performers.



> As for the replays, I checked and despite the ads claim that they were showing them from the beginning, the first episode they're showing is Showmance, followed by Hairography. I was going to get my mom into watching the reruns but I guess I'll have to wait for the Blu-ray since they're not showing them in order.


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cindy416

The reruns start this Thursday!

What an episode! The teacher in me was in tears when the kids sang


Spoiler



"To Sir, With Love" to Mr. Shue


. The last scene with Shue and Sue was great, as were so many others. (Bohemian Rhapsody was definitely great.) I missed then title os Sue's book, so will have to watch it again. I LOVE Glee even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> The reruns start this Thursday!
> 
> What an episode! The teacher in me was in tears when the kids sang
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "To Sir, With Love" to Mr. Shue
> 
> 
> . The last scene with Shue and Sue was great, as were so many others. (Bohemian Rhapsody was definitely great.) I missed then title os Sue's book, so will have to watch it again. I LOVE Glee even more than I thought I would.


I'm rewatching and they're about to sing to Schue again. I know I'll cry again.

By this Thursday do you mean day after tomorrow? YES!!! Not that I haven't got the DVDs and watch them obsessively, but I'm definitely going to watch the reruns, too.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm rewatching and they're about to sing to Schue again. I know I'll cry again.
> 
> By this Thursday do you mean day after tomorrow? YES!!! Not that I haven't got the DVDs and watch them obsessively, but I'm definitely going to watch the reruns, too.


Yes, THIS Thursday!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So many amazing scenes. Do you mean Bohemian Rhapsody? Sue and Will's last scene together?
> 
> I just rewound the tape so I can watch it all again.
> 
> And they're replaying it all summer!!! Did you catch what date it starts? I was so excited, I forgot to listen to that part.


My husband made the mistaqke of coming into the den and trying to be funny while GLEE was on....Of course he got his head bitten off!!! I had warned him ahead of time...He knew! Thank goodness for dvrs.


----------



## Margaret

Wonderful episode, with great music.


Cindy416 said:


> What an episode! The teacher in me was in tears when the kids sang
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "To Sir, With Love" to Mr. Shue
> 
> 
> .


Same here!


----------



## austenfiend

Absolutely loved last night's episode!  To Sir With Love?  Don't even get me started!!!  My husband came into the room and I'm sitting there bawling like a fool - he made a quick exit.  Can I clear a room, or what?

During To Sir, and during Somewhere Over the Rainbow, I loved the interaction between the characters.

The only thing I didn't like about the episode?  No funny Brittany moments.  Of course, SUE more than made up for it!


----------



## Cindy416

austenfiend said:


> Absolutely loved last night's episode! To Sir With Love? Don't even get me started!!! My husband came into the room and I'm sitting there bawling like a fool - he made a quick exit. Can I clear a room, or what?
> 
> During To Sir, and during Somewhere Over the Rainbow, I loved the interaction between the characters.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about the episode? No funny Brittany moments. Of course, SUE more than made up for it!


I was sitting in my chair crying like a baby, and was thinking about how glad I was that no one was watching the show with me. I think the combination of being old enough to remember when Lulu sang her song, watching and loving the movie, and then watching the kids' tribute to Will (as well as being a romantic sap), is what did it for me. And I have to say that I loved "Somewhere Over the Rainbow," too. Of course, Matthew Morrison could sing the phone book, and I'd be happy. (Can't wait for his CD to come out this fall.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think this season finale has to go in my top three with Preggers and Madonna. On the other hand, there's Mattresses and Sectionals and ... <sigh>


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think this season finale has to go in my top three with Preggers and Madonna. On the other hand, there's Mattresses and Sectionals and ... <sigh>


I only started watching Glee in April, but have now caught up on all of the episodes. I'd be hard-pressed to come up with a favorite episode, but the ones with Kristin Chenowith, Neil Patrick Harris, and last night's were among my favorites.


----------



## Geoffrey

Cindy416 said:


> I missed then title os Sue's book, so will have to watch it again. I LOVE Glee even more than I thought I would.





Spoiler



"I'm a Winner and You're Fat."



Although my favorite moment was when Sue said, "I've seen that car you drive, I don't want to catch poor."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I only started watching Glee in April, but have now caught up on all of the episodes. I'd be hard-pressed to come up with a favorite episode, but the ones with Kristin Chenowith, Neil Patrick Harris, and last night's were among my favorites.


That's what I mean. If I gave it some thought, I would have come up with those as well. There's no such thing as a favorite with Glee.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geoffrey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm a Winner and You're Fat."
> 
> 
> 
> Although my favorite moment was when Sue said, "I've seen that car you drive, I don't want to catch poor."


As many great moments as there were, one of the best was Sue voting for New Directions and putting Vocal Adrenaline last.


----------



## Cindy416

Geoffrey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm a Winner and You're Fat."
> 
> 
> 
> Although my favorite moment was when Sue said, "I've seen that car you drive, I don't want to catch poor."


Thanks, Geoffrey!


----------



## mlewis78

I just watched for the first time last night.  I've set up my DVR for Thursday night re-run.  I also ordered the first season from Netflix.  Was this the second season?  I'm a little confused about this, because there are, besides the first two music CDs, a 3rd plus the one with Madonna songs.


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> I just watched for the first time last night. I've set up my DVR for Thursday night re-run. I also ordered the first season from Netflix. Was this the second season? I'm a little confused about this, because there are, besides the first two music CDs, a 3rd plus the one with Madonna songs.


It's confusing. This is only the 1st season, but they've already released the DVDs for the first half of the season. There are also now 5 CD's for this season: Vol 1., Vol 2., Power of Madonna, Vol 3, and Journey to Regionals.


----------



## prairiesky

Last night's episode, for me, was my favorite musical numbers.  I, too, was in tears when the kids sang To Sir, With Love.  But, Kurt's relationship with his dad, ranks as my favorite scenes.  For sure, I am sad the season is over.  I hope that they release the full season on ONE DVD.


----------



## mlewis78

luvmy4brats said:


> It's confusing. This is only the 1st season, but they've already released the DVDs for the first half of the season. There are also now 5 CD's for this season: Vol 1., Vol 2., Power of Madonna, Vol 3, and Journey to Regionals.


Thanks. The re-runs will start at the very beginning, then? (Thursday).


----------



## 4Katie

I like that the show is different each week - sometimes Sue is a big part, sometimes she's not; sometimes Brittany is funny, sometimes she's not... keeps it all interesting! I don't want it to become formulatic. And TV shows often ruin funny secondary characters (like Brittany) by making them too prominent. I just love to sit back and see whatever each episode throws out.

I do love Jane Lynch, though. Wouldn't it be hysterical if she replaced Simon on American Idol?


----------



## luvmy4brats

They're supposed to start from the beginning.


----------



## hsuthard

I loved the way they wove in


Spoiler



Quinn giving birth with Bohemian Rhapsody


. That was brilliant. When she was


Spoiler



in labor and screaming at Puck "You Suck You Suck You Suck"


we were all laughing!


----------



## 4Katie

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks. The re-runs will start at the very beginning, then? (Thursday).


I thought they were showing them in some random order.


----------



## 4Katie

hsuthard said:


> I loved the way they wove in
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn giving birth with Bohemian Rhapsody
> 
> 
> . That was brilliant. When she was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> in labor and screaming at Puck "You Suck You Suck You Suck"
> 
> 
> we were all laughing!


I loved this too. One of my favorite things about the show is how they tie two different events together with a song. It's really brilliant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> They're supposed to start from the beginning.


Yes, tomorrow night is Showmance, but next Thursday is Hairography. Why they're showing them out of order I have no idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> I loved the way they wove in
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn giving birth with Bohemian Rhapsody
> 
> 
> . That was brilliant. When she was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> in labor and screaming at Puck "You Suck You Suck You Suck"
> 
> 
> we were all laughing!


Absolutely. I've watched the whole show twice through, but I keep going back to that scene. How about when Puck "looked?" He wished he hadn't.

What was so great about how they did that is the labor scene didn't detract at all from the performance.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

The To Sir With Love thing got me too. And Quinn, the seriousness of what was going on with her in juxtaposition to the bland performance they mashed it with--really good stuff...


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I had mixed feelings about the earlier episodes but it's grown on me. Love the music. Love the over-the-top scenes. And of course, Quinn made it to the hospital and had a baby during the time it took to sing Bohemian Rhapsody. What the hell, the cutbacks worked.
L.J.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

I agree, I watched a few episodes and then abandoned it. It was like "I get it, I've had enough, it's the same each week." I still feel that way a bit, but I thought that episode last night was pretty cool.


----------



## MichelleR

Sandpiper said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow?! That's Mark Greene's song.


Wow. My exact reaction.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's Over the Rainbow/what a Wonderful World by Israel kamakawiwawo'ole (I know quite a last, even for me to rememer and I am usuall used to such last names).

The artist who did the mash that glee cover actually died over thirteen years ago, but his music still moves on. It's one of my all time favorite songs, which I grew up with (my uncles who have a small band always sang it). Was going link to song but I am posting from my Itouch


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think this is what VA is thinking of. . . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I really need to break out my laptop. Brb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sandpiper said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow?! That's Mark Greene's song.


I knew I had heard it before! I just couldn't remember where! Thank you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It was also played in Finding Forrester


----------



## JimJ

To Sir With Love brings tears to my eyes everytime I hear it on the CD now. That was a truly touching scene.


----------



## luvmy4brats

JimJ said:


> To Sir With Love brings tears to my eyes everytime I hear it on the CD now. That was a truly touching scene.


It was, wasn't it?


Spoiler



Even Sue was crying!


----------



## jaylynn

Yikes. That was the "Iz-type" version of "Over the Rainbow", but this is the real thing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

He was an amazing and beloved Hawaiian entertainer. He died in 1997 (?) at 38.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

OK, maybe it's because I dislike books based on TV shows/videogames/movies/etc but books based on Glee? Seriously?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100610/ap_en_tv/us_books_glee


----------



## luvmy4brats

Does anybody else think that


Spoiler



Quinn's mom tossing out her husband because she found out he was cheating on her with a tattooed freak was a dig at Jesse James for cheating on Sandra Bullock? My daughter caught that one. I believe this episode was filmed right around the time all that happened.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

luvmy4brats said:


> Does anybody else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn's mom tossing out her husband because she found out he was cheating on her with a tattooed freak was a dig at Jesse James for cheating on Sandra Bullock? My daughter caught that one. I believe this episode was filmed right around the time all that happened.


DEFINITELY Without a doubt!!! One more reason to like GLEE and its writers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d said:


> OK, maybe it's because I dislike books based on TV shows/videogames/movies/etc but books based on Glee? Seriously?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100610/ap_en_tv/us_books_glee


Okay, who's gonna go first. I don't think my obsession extends that far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Does anybody else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn's mom tossing out her husband because she found out he was cheating on her with a tattooed freak was a dig at Jesse James for cheating on Sandra Bullock? My daughter caught that one. I believe this episode was filmed right around the time all that happened.


Love it!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, who's gonna go first. I don't think my obsession extends that far.


I love the show, but wouldn't buy the book. If I need a Glee fix, I can pop in a DVD or watch one of my shows that I've recorded on my DVR. The book sounds pretty lame to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, I'll volunteer to buy at least the first book. If anything, the two oldest BRATs will like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mind you, I'm not a Gleek. . . .but from all I've heard -- son and brother are theater people and then there's all my church musician friends.  -- and the couple of times I've caught bits of it, it seems to me that the main point of it is that they sing a lot.  Not sure how that would translate to a book. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I'll volunteer to buy at least the first book. If anything, the two oldest BRATs will like it.


That's the spirit!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mind you, I'm not a Gleek. . . .but from all I've heard -- son and brother are theater people and then there's all my church musician friends.  -- and the couple of times I've caught bits of it, it seems to me that the main point of it is that they sing a lot. Not sure how that would translate to a book. . . . .


I guess you could always try to play the appropriate track from one of the cds while reading the book.  If the track isn't available, I suppose the reader could hum, sing, or get a karaoke machine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mind you, I'm not a Gleek. . . .but from all I've heard -- son and brother are theater people and then there's all my church musician friends.  -- and the couple of times I've caught bits of it, it seems to me that the main point of it is that they sing a lot. Not sure how that would translate to a book. . . . .


The over-the-top story and characters help tie the music together. But I agree, without the music, what's the point. I think they're just trying to cash in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have to say, and I'm not a real Gleek, that the season finale wasn't one of my favorites...and I thought the right team won the competition.  But I loved "To Sir With Love," very appropriate, and that arrangement of "Over the Rainbow" always gets me.  And yes, I thought the comment was a dig at Jesse James... 

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The over-the-top story and characters help tie the music together. But I agree, without the music, what's the point. I think they're just trying to cash in.


I think so too. Books based on these things just don't get the essence of the show or characters and just fall flat, IMHO. I don't dislike the Star Wars novels because most of them don't rely on George's characters.



> Not sure how that would translate to a book. . . . .


How about...

Puck then broke out in song
_ I like big butts and I cannot lie
You other brothers can't deny_


----------



## Cindy416

I just read (on the Glee page on Facebook) that Matthew Morrison and Lea Michelle will be performing on the Tony Awards, Sunday, June 13, 8/7c. That should be fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I just read (on the Glee page on Facebook) that Matthew Morrison and Lea Michelle will be performing on the Tony Awards, Sunday, June 13, 8/7c. That should be fun!


Just about to post that. Ya beat me tuit.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just about to post that. Ya beat me tuit.


Great minds.............you know the rest.


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say, and I'm not a real Gleek, that the season finale wasn't one of my favorites...and I thought the right team won the competition. But I loved "To Sir With Love," very appropriate, and that arrangement of "Over the Rainbow" always gets me. And yes, I thought the comment was a dig at Jesse James...
> 
> Betsy


Maybe I missed something, but did the winning team perform on the show? What was their song?

Since I had not watched it before the finale, I was a bit put off by the labor scene during the Bohemian Rhapsody. I didn't even know she was pregnant until then. Weren't they together at the beginning of the show in a love scene, and the guy said he would take care of protection?


----------



## luvmy4brats

The team that was singing Bohemian Rhapsody is the one that won. As for Quinn and Puck at the beginning of the episode, that was a flashback. I can see how it would be confusing or someone that hasn't watched other episodes.  Quinn's pregnancy has been a major story line throughout the series.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh!  So there were all different singers performing Bohemian Rhapsody!  Have they been on before?  While I was writing the last post, I wondered if the love scene was a flashback.  Was she in the glee club?


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> Oh! So there were all different singers performing Bohemian Rhapsody! Have they been on before? While I was writing the last post, I wondered if the love scene was a flashback. Was she in the glee club?


Well, I think Jessie was the only one really singing, but his group Vocal Adrenaline is the team that won (all the ones dancing around). They've been on before and they're very good. Yes, Quinn is in the Glee Club. She was on the Cheerios (cheerleading team) at the beginning of the series.


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> I knew I had heard it before! I just couldn't remember where! Thank you!


It was also used at the end of Meet Joe Black - that's what I always think of when I hear it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Oh! So there were all different singers performing Bohemian Rhapsody! Have they been on before? While I was writing the last post, I wondered if the love scene was a flashback. Was she in the glee club?


Fox is showing the first episode tonight at 8pm. They'll be airing reruns the whole summer, unfortunately not in order.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight's episode is Showmance. Seems they skipped the pilot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Tonight's episode is Showmance. Seems they skipped the pilot.


Yes, I just realized that. I understand Hairography is next week.


----------



## JenniferColt

You had me at "Glee,"

It's hilarious, got great characters portrayed by wonderful actors, and every kind of music from Leonard Bernstein to Jay-Z, and there's dancing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JenniferColt said:


> You had me at "Glee,"
> 
> It's hilarious, got great characters portrayed by wonderful actors, and every kind of music from Leonard Bernstein to Jay-Z, and there's dancing!


Yay, another Gleek. Watching right now. I've only watched Tuesday's episode five times, not counting the Bohemian Rhapsody reruns.


----------



## MichelleR

mlewis78 said:


> While I was writing the last post, I wondered if the love scene was a flashback. Was she in the glee club?


Yep, remember how in that scene she wanted Puck to tell her she wasn't fat? And then we immediately go to "now," where she is arguably fat, and Schue asked her if he can help her carry the plates and she mentions not being due for two more weeks? I think she was probably thinking back to the flashback and mentally kicking herself.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, who's gonna go first. I don't think my obsession extends that far.


I might check out the books. As great as the singing and dancing is, I like the show almost as much for the drama and humor. Considering the article said that the creative team behind the show is involved with writing the books, they should get the characters right. I'll probably wait for
some Amazon reviews before buying any, just to be sure.


----------



## 4Katie

Here's some news about Season 2, from EW.com:

It's going to be hard for Gleeks to face the long, hot summer without any new Glee episodes, now that the first season has sadly come to an end. But those rabid fans are in luck: EW has some scoop on what we'll be seeing next year. "We're plotting the first 11 and we already know the first six of them and they're really big fun, moving episodes," says co-creator Ryan Murphy. "We always go back to the idea of how does our society treat and feel about funding for the arts, and the answer is not very good." Here's what else Murphy says to expect in Glee's second season:

- More Musical Tributes: "The Madonna episode was so popular, I think I'm gonna do two tribute episodes - one in the fall and one in the spring - and we're figuring out who those artists are."

- New Characters: Murphy already let it slip that Susan Boyle might be appearing but he and producers are also looking to add some new members to the club, including a boyfriend for Kurt. "I just want him to be an everyday dude," says Murphy. "And I want him to be sort of struggling [with his sexuality] and Kurt helps him deal with it and in the process they fall for each other." Also look for a potential love interest for Mercedes and a Carrie Underwood-esque, Christian country singer who will be a rival to Rachel. "When people hear we're going to do that, they will expect that we're making fun of her," says Murphy. "We're not. The show is about inclusiveness and about giving voices to a lot of people."

- A Major Season Finale: "I know that season two ends with Nationals in New York. I don't know if they'll make it - we haven't figured that out."

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/06/09/glee-exclusive-season-two-preview/

We have to wait so long...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're right ... so long to wait.  At least there's repeats on Thursdays and my DVDs and tapes and CDs. 

I was just thinking, all that hype about Molly Shannon and she only had about 10 minutes air time (blessedly).  Hope we see more of John Stamos than that.


----------



## Crystalmes

I just started watching this show, and I loooooove it!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Crystalmes said:


> I just started watching this show, and I loooooove it!!!!!!


Just one question ... Are you proud to be a Gleek?


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just one question ... Are you proud to be a Gleek?


I started watching it in late April, but have now seen all of the episodes. I, for one, am proud to be a Gleek! I've always loved music and musicals, so it's right up my alley.


----------



## JimJ

Just pre-ordered the Season 1 Blu-Ray from Amazon. 62.99 is a little insane but there's no way I'm not getting it on release day. I hope it goes down some though. The DVD is 53.99.

Also, good news for Road to Sectionals owners, Amazon is now listing Season 1 Volume 2: Road to Regionals for 27.99. No release date listed though. 

ETA: Wow, just saw where Walmart.com of all places has the blu Ray for 48.99. That has to be the first time they've been so drastically cheaper than Amazon on a big DVD/Blu release.


----------



## LCEvans

I didn't start watching until last fall, so now I'm catching the reruns from the first part of the show.


----------



## Sandpiper

JimJ said:


> Also, good news for Road to Sectionals owners, Amazon is now listing Season 1 Volume 2: Road to Regionals for 27.99. No release date listed though.


Thanks. I checked not too long ago and there was still no pre-order for anything after Road to Sectionals. Very happy to see they are offering DVD set of just second part of the season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I pre-ordered the Road to Regionals DVD a few weeks ago. Got a message back that it was no longer available.

Just ordered it again with no projected release date and they already charged my credit card. Something smells fishy.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I pre-ordered the Road to Regionals DVD a few weeks ago. Got a message back that it was no longer available.
> 
> Just ordered it again with no projected release date and they already charged my credit card. Something smells fishy.


Did you order from Amazon? If so, that's just bizarre. They never charge my card until a day or two before the release date (which is the reason I tend to go a bit pre-order crazy sometimes, ordering a bunch of stuff and then cancelling them when they're about to release and I can't afford them).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> Did you order from Amazon? If so, that's just bizarre. They never charge my card until a day or two before the release date (which is the reason I tend to go a bit pre-order crazy sometimes, ordering a bunch of stuff and then cancelling them when they're about to release and I can't afford them).


Yes, ordered from Amazon. I've never seen that happen before. I think I'd better cancel the order.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, ordered from Amazon. I've never seen that happen before. I think I'd better cancel the order.


I have called Amazon's customer service about ordering problems, and they've always been able to rectify the situations before they caused a problem.


----------



## JimJ

Yeah, I'd call or e-mail them and ask them what's up.


----------



## Sandpiper

My order confirmation from Amazon looks normal for a pre-order with no current release / shipping date.


----------



## JimJ

Thankfully the prices for the complete season 1 sets on Amazon have gone down. 38.99 for the DVD and 48.99 for the Blu.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The novelization is up for pre-order at $9.99.  

I canceled my pre-order for Vol. 2 DVD, ordered what I wanted to order with my GC and just pre-ordered the DVD again. Now I won't get charged until they ship. 

If you have a GC, they "reserve" the funds, but don't actually "deduct" the money until your order ships. In either case, the GC money isn't available. 

Sure enjoyed Acafellas last night. They might be doing it in order except for the pilot. Maybe Preggers next week?


----------



## Sandpiper

Those (includes me) that bought DVDs Road to sectionals from Amazon paid $24.49.  Current price of the whole first seasons is $38.99.  So difference of $14.50.  Current pre-order price of Road to Regionals is $27.99.  No, we don't have to buy the whole first season, but that looks like $13.49 on the plus side for Amazon and whomever.  Hmmmmm.  

Yes, Preggers is next week.  Think that's my favorite episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Those (includes me) that bought DVDs Road to sectionals from Amazon paid $24.49. Current price of the whole first seasons is $38.99. So difference of $14.50. Current pre-order price of Road to Regionals is $27.99. No, we don't have to buy the whole first season, but that looks like $13.49 on the plus side for Amazon and whomever. Hmmmmm.


Yes, I noticed that. Maybe season two will run straight through and we'll only have to buy one set at $38.99.



> Yes, Preggers is next week. Think that's my favorite episode.


I laugh at the football game every time. And I get all fuzzy when Burt yells, "That's my son!" Almost any scene between Burt and Kurt is bound to get me teary.


----------



## 4Katie

I have serious dentist issues, and I've substituted taking medication with watching movies on an iPod to get through my teeth cleaning. I watched Preggers yesterday, and was actually laughing while they were working on my teeth.



> I'm Kurt Hummel, and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker.


That line cracks me up every time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I have serious dentist issues, and I've substituted taking medication with watching movies on an iPod to get through my teeth cleaning. I watched Preggers yesterday, and was actually laughing while they were working on my teeth.
> 
> That line cracks me up every time!


I love when he does the little queen wave.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I noticed that. Maybe season two will run straight through and we'll only have to buy one set at $38.99.


I doubt they'll split up the DVD releases next season. I think the only reason they did it this time was that the Road to Sectionals portion of the season was actually supposed to be the complete season one but it was so popular that Fox ordered 9 more episodes and instead of canceling the planned DVD release they changed it to a "Volume 1" set. As for the price difference, that's not exactly surprising. Buying something in sections is usually more expensive than buying a complete set. Look at any show that's ended and compare the price of all of the individual seasons with the price of the complete series set.

BTW, it's been announced that the Volume 2 set will be coming out the same day as the complete set, 9/14, so Amazon should be updating the release date soon.


----------



## skyblue

I think Glee is offered on Netflix.  I think I need to check to see if I'm dreaming.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cory is in Paris. They all seem to be traveling all over Europe.


----------



## pidgeon92

Glee is indeed available for rental on Netflix. I have the first season in my queue. However, it must be very popular, the estimated ship date for the first disc says _Very Long Wait_.


----------



## Imogen Rose

pidgeon92 said:


> Glee is indeed available for rental on Netflix. I have the first season in my queue. However, it must be very popular, the estimated ship date for the first disc says _Very Long Wait_.


I am in the queue with you!


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## mlewis78

I just watched Acafella and think I love Glee now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Love Acafellas. It highlights my man!

I <3 Will!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


>


Ahh, the boys. Yum.



mlewis78 said:


> I just watched Acafella and think I love Glee now.


Such a great episode. My favorite until I saw Preggers. That should be on this Thursday.


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> Love Acafellas. It highlights my man!
> 
> I <3 Will!


I agree with you, Heather!


----------



## 4Katie

Preggers has to be the best episode yet.

But am I the only one not turned on by Matthew Morrison? I love him as the Glee coach, but that's it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Preggers has to be the best episode yet.
> 
> But am I the only one not turned on by Matthew Morrison? I love him as the Glee coach, but that's it.


He doesn't turn me on, but his dancing does. The man has moves.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was thinkin' about him earlier.     He is growing on me.


----------



## mlewis78

I love to watch and listen to Matthew perform.  It's not a crush sort of thing.  His dance style in Acafellas looks a lot like Justin Timberlake.  I'm not a Timberlake fan though.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> I love to watch and listen to Matthew him perform. It's not a crush sort of thing. His dance style in Acafellas looks a lot like Justin Timberlake. I'm not a Timberlake fan though.


I love a good-looking guy who can sing and dance. I have to admit that the photo of him in the June issue of Vogue doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bumping for reference. 



luvmy4brats said:


> I think we need the picture actually posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh> much better


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I would love me some Puck!! <3


----------



## BTackitt

Puck's gonna be 28 in August. I just ran through the whole cast to check Bdays. Kevin McHale is the youngest at 20.


----------



## Cindy416

Nice job of bumping, Heather!


----------



## 4Katie

Don't forget - Preggers is on tonight. It's definitely one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Don't forget - Preggers is on tonight. It's definitely one of my favorite episodes.


They showed the football team on the commercial and I cracked up for about the fiftieth time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From Chris Colfer:

bernadette peters as emma pillsbury's mom?

I don't know whether this was true or just a suggestion. I think it would be perfect.


----------



## BTackitt

"All the Single Ladies" 
Every time I hear that song start up now, I just bust out laughing... my mind flashes to the football team. I can't help it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> "All the Single Ladies"
> Every time I hear that song start up now, I just bust out laughing... my mind flashes to the football team. I can't help it.


Absolutely one of the best laugh-out-loud moments in the series.


----------



## 4Katie

Glee's 'Faithfully' is #20 on VH1's weekly countdown!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cory is back in Vancouver and 

GLEE JUST GOT 19 EMMY NOMINATIONS!!!


----------



## izzy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cory is back in Vancouver and
> 
> *GLEE JUST GOT 19 EMMY NOMINATIONS!!!*


I was so excited to hear that glee got that many nominations this morning. The show really does deserve it.


----------



## Sandpiper

And it looks like Javier Bardem is going to be in next season !


----------



## JimJ

19 nominations for Glee, 14 for Modern Family, 7 for Breaking Bad and a nom for The Tonight Show with *Conan O'Brien*. Those nominations are pretty great. I'm hoping Glee replaces 30 Rock as the show that wins everything every year. I like 30 Rock but I'm getting tired of seeing it showered with awards every year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just burned all my glee music to cd...four discs worth. 74 songs. wow. never realized how many songs there were


----------



## JimJ

Vegas_Asian said:


> Just burned all my glee music to cd...four discs worth. 74 songs. wow. never realized how many songs there were


I have 100 on my iPhone, I'm pretty sure that's everything that's been released.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have 98 songs on my playlist.  I know I'm missing 2. And actually, 2 of the ones I have on there aren't Glee songs exactly. One is Single Ladies and the other is Defying Gravity by Idina Menzel.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i can't find Emma's song: "I could have danced all night" from my fair lady.  my friend is making copies of songs I don't have


----------



## 4Katie

I'm so proud to be a Gleek. 

GiveMeMyRemote.com has a good interview with Chris Colfer. When he was asked who he called first with the good news, he said: I called my parents first and then [my] aunts and uncles and then old friends and, like, the lunch lady and teachers from my hometown and pretty much everyone I've ever met.



http://www.givememyremote.com/remote/2010/07/08/glees-chris-colfer-on-his-first-emmy-nod-i-just-collapsed-on-my-living-room-floor-im-in-complete-shock-right-now/


----------



## austenfiend

I'm so excited about the Emmy nominations.  When I was reading the article on the MSN home page yesterday, they mentioned that it got a lot of nominations, they mentioned Lea and Matthew but didn't mention Chris or Jane.  I was like - "What about Jane?!?!?"  Seriously, if she doesn't win, there is seriously something wrong.

Loved the mash ups on last night's episode - especially Cory while "altered".


----------



## 4Katie

Jane Lynch was also nominated for a recurring guest-starring role on Two and a Half Men. She's brilliant.

I also LOVE last night's episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

was last night Throwdown?  Cory is at his ant stomping best in that one.

GS has tournaments on Thursday nights now. I barely get home in time for the sytycd results show.


----------



## donna callea

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> GLEE JUST GOT 19 EMMY NOMINATIONS!!!


I bet it's gonna win every single one. Does anyone know when the Emmy show is scheduled? Glee is the very best show ever IMHO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> I bet it's gonna win every single one. Does anyone know when the Emmy show is scheduled? Glee is the very best show ever IMHO.


August 29. This is incredible. Chris Colfer is so excited, he's been baking bread.


----------



## austenfiend

I don't normally watch the Emmy's but I might need to DVR it this year so I can watch for any mention of Glee (perhaps performances?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> I don't normally watch the Emmy's but I might need to DVR it this year so I can watch for any mention of Glee (perhaps performances?)


Wouldn't that be great? I'm salivating for some new Glee. I watched a couple of the new episodes last week, but they're on VHS and very unsatisfactory. Can't wait for the DVDs.


----------



## BTackitt

Sorry but this may be one episode I skip next season: 
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/2010/07/11/2010-07-11_britney_spearsthemed_glee_episode_confirmed_by_fox_shows_creator_ryan_murphy.html?r=entertainment&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nydnrss%2Fentertainment+%28Entertainment%29


----------



## JimJ

BTackitt said:


> Sorry but this may be one episode I skip next season:
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/2010/07/11/2010-07-11_britney_spearsthemed_glee_episode_confirmed_by_fox_shows_creator_ryan_murphy.html?r=entertainment&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nydnrss%2Fentertainment+%28Entertainment%29


I made it through the GaGa episode, I'll make it through that one too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> I made it through the GaGa episode, I'll make it through that one too.


Only because Lady Gagme wasn't on the show. I don't mind a Brittany Spears themed show, but I don't want her on my TV screen.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only because Lady Gagme wasn't on the show. I don't mind a Brittany Spears themed show, but I don't want her on my TV screen.


I just skimmed the article but I don't think she'll actually be on the show. I wouldn't mind if she was though, she did pretty good when she was on How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## 4Katie

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/12/possible.glee.stars/index.html?hpt=Sbin

I don't know if I'd be able to sit through an episode with Jamie Foxx. I had enough of him on Idol. But Betty White or Justin Timberlake, or the leads from High School Musical, would be cool.

Who do YOU think should guest-star on Glee?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/12/possible.glee.stars/index.html?hpt=Sbin
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to sit through an episode with Jamie Foxx. I had enough of him on Idol. But Betty White or Justin Timberlake, or the leads from High School Musical, would be cool.
> 
> Who do YOU think should guest-star on Glee?


Me, Me, Me


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, Me, Me


Apparently you can sing better than me. They wouldn't even let me on the set!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Apparently you can sing better than me. They wouldn't even let me on the set!


Can't sing at all. I can lip-sync like crazy. Heck, I'd be happy to be a teacher in the lunch room.

BTW, Harry Shum is with LXD. That's the League of Extraordinary Dancers. They Hip-Hop and Break to classical music. Sounds weird, I know, but it is fabulous.


----------



## Meemo

4Katie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/12/possible.glee.stars/index.html?hpt=Sbin
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to sit through an episode with Jamie Foxx. I had enough of him on Idol. But Betty White or Justin Timberlake, or the leads from High School Musical, would be cool.
> 
> Who do YOU think should guest-star on Glee?


I'll watch Justin Timberlake anywhere....


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/12/possible.glee.stars/index.html?hpt=Sbin
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to sit through an episode with Jamie Foxx. I had enough of him on Idol. But Betty White or Justin Timberlake, or the leads from High School Musical, would be cool.
> 
> Who do YOU think should guest-star on Glee?


Hmmmm. How about Hugh Jackman or Jesse L. Martin?


----------



## BTackitt

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmmm. How about Hugh Jackman or Jesse L. Martin?


OMG YES.. Anytime!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Have u guys tries the glee app? I swear my family is going to kill my itouch soon to make me stop


----------



## Cindy416

Vegas_Asian said:


> Have u guys tries the glee app? I swear my family is going to kill my itouch soon to make me stop


Didn't know there is a Glee app. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lionspaw

Vegas_Asian said:


> Have u guys tries the glee app? I swear my family is going to kill my itouch soon to make me stop


OK--I just got my first iphone, so how would I use a Glee ap? What does it do? Link me to the Glee webpage or what?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

U get to sing the songs like kareoke. Then post them online to share with other gleeks. Can also post them to facebook and so forth. I mainly sing for myself.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Simply type Glee the developer is Smule. They showed it between commerical breaks of the show. The first time I saw it I downloaded it.


----------



## JimJ

I have the Glee app but I almost never use it. I'm too self conscious to use it when other people are around and I'm hardly ever by myself where no one will hear. I did use it a week or two ago when no one was home and it was fun, but it hadn't been updated for OS 4 yet and the recording was all out of sync.


----------



## Meemo

I don't use the Glee app, but I love the Glee stations on the Pandora and/or Slacker apps.


----------



## BTackitt

I was wandering through fanfiction.net and downloading some Highlander stories, when I thought, Hm... I wonder if they have GLEE Stories...
http://www.fanfiction.net/tv/Glee/

I have not read even 1 yet, just thougth I would share.. am running some of them through the Fanfiction downloader now to pop on my Kindle...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My bestie reads them. there are surprisingly a lot fo puck/curt couplings


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jenna Ushkowitz and Amber Riley were at sytycd last night.

Jenna and Kevin are an item. Also Mark and Naya.


----------



## 4Katie

Here's some Season 2 information from EW.com (you Brittany fans are gonna love this!):



> Question: Got any Glee scoop that doesn't involve stunt casting or musical tributes? I'm kind of sick of both. -Geoffrey
> 
> Ausiello: Ryan Murphy apparently feels your pain. The show's creator tells me: "The second season will be more intimate and quieter with less musical numbers. People expect that we're going to keep trying to top ourselves and out- Madonna ourselves. But we're actually doing the opposite of that. I love the characters we've created. I love that I'm doing a whole episode around Heather Morris [Brittany]. We've finished a couple of the scripts, and I love them even more than I did the first season. I just think they're more emotional and funnier."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Here's some Season 2 information from EW.com (you Brittany fans are gonna love this!):


Less music? Not too sure about that. But a whole Brittany ep? Yeah, I can def get behind that one.


----------



## 4Katie

The 'less music' thing kinda threw me too. I thought they were going to INCREASE the songs in each episode! (And that's what I'd want them to do.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> The 'less music' thing kinda threw me too. I thought they were going to INCREASE the songs in each episode! (And that's what I'd want them to do.)


They increased the music in the second half, so maybe less music means going back to the # of songs in the first half. I shall cling on to that hope.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryan Murphy was at comiccon with several of the cast. He says there will be another Madonna episode, Tina will break up with Artie to go with Mike Chang who will get his own episode, and there will be a Rocky Horror Picture Show episode.


----------



## Brenda M.

Oooh.... a Rocky Horror Picture Show episode would be great!


----------



## 4Katie

Here's the latest news, from CNN's Marquee Blog:



> 'Rocky Horror,' but no movie for 'Glee'
> 
> At "Glee's" second Comic-Con appearance, creator Ryan Murphy and members of the cast dropped a few hints about the upcoming season on Sunday.
> 
> The Gleeks gathered at the Con learned that there will be a "Rocky Horror Picture Show"-themed episode, and that the number of songs this season would only be five or six, instead of eight (citing a desire to bring the show "back to its roots" and focus more on the story).
> 
> Later, speaking to reporters, Murphy gave a little more insight into the upcoming Britney Spears-themed episode: "We'll be doing six Britney songs, and Brittany will be doing one [the 'Glee' character, not the pop star]." That episode is set for September, and he was mum about the possibility that Spears herself might guest star.
> 
> In fact, Murphy was wary of having too many guest stars on the show, for fear of "going in a 'Love Boat' direction."
> 
> Chris Colfer, though, is "heavily campaigning" to have Julie Andrews guest star as Kurt's grandmother.
> 
> Who would the cast like to see on the show? "As a fan, Maxwell, because I'm in love with him," said Amber Riley, who plays Mercedes on the show. "But as someone I admire and want to work with, Queen Latifah."
> 
> What about a movie? "I was offered that and said no. They have wanted to make a movie out of 'Glee,' and I just declined because it's too early, and I don't know what that movie would be," he said, though he didn't rule it out forever "If we do a movie, we might do a 3-D concert version of us in Radio City. I would be interested in that."
> 
> Murphy also shot down the rumors of a Justin Timberlake guest appearance: "I think that would be down the line, but if we did do that, he would be the brother of Matt Morrison, no question."
> 
> Look for religion to be tackled in an upcoming episode, with R.E.M.'s "Losing My Religion" and "Papa Can You Hear Me?" from "Yentl."
> 
> Murphy talked about the challenge of these characters eventually graduating high school. "This show has a commitment to Fox to run through three seasons, not one. I think we do have a responsibility to deal with what's going to happen," he said. "Heather [Morris, who plays Brittany] can stay on til she's 30. Heather can be held back every season."
> 
> Murphy also said he would love to see Artie come to Comic-Con in an episode, something that sounded interesting to actor Kevin McHale as well.
> 
> Murphy said that in the new season, the members of New Directions are "even bigger losers than before, having taken a very public third place. So the theme of this season is, 'Do you have what it takes to win?'" Gleeks everywhere would probably say yes.


----------



## 4Katie

And still more Glee news:



> Newcomer Chord Overstreet ("iCarly") joins the ranks at McKinley as a high school athlete who starts off as Finn's protégé but becomes his competition. Overstreet has been cast in the recurring role of SAM, and will make his debut in the season premiere episode of GLEE airing Tuesday, Sept. 21 (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX.
> 
> As previously announced, other notable guest stars in the sophomore season include singing sensation Charice, who comes to McKinley as an exchange student and becomes a formidable rival to one of the glee club's stars; and heartthrob John Stamos, who plays a dentist and potential love interest for EMMA PILLSBURY (Jayma Mays).
> 
> Entering its second season, GLEE is a biting musical comedy that has quickly become a pop-culture phenomenon. The highest-rated new scripted series of the season boasts critical acclaim, a loyal fan base of "GLEEks," two certified Gold albums, more than 10 million song downloads and an incredible 19 Emmy nominations - earning it the distinction of being the most-nominated series of the year. To top it off, the genre-defying, award-winning series has been picked up through its third season.


Rumor has it that Sam will be a boyfriend for Kurt. I don't know who Chord Overstreet is.

You can read the entire article here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=nf#!/notes/glee/glee-guest-star-news-chord-overstreet-will-join-the-cast-as-sam/442836701788

Bring on Season 2!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm ready!!  At least we get the dvd's a week before the new season so we can obsessively watch them while waiting.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm ready!! At least we get the dvd's a week before the new season so we can obsessively watch them while waiting.


I didn't realize that. A Glee-fest!


----------



## 4Katie

Even Sir Paul wants in!



> 'Glee' creator 'gobsmacked' by McCartney mixtape
> With the heaps of accolades critics and fans mound upon Fox's "Glee," it's no wonder that even the icons are angling for cameos.
> 
> At the TCA press tour Monday, "Glee" co-creator and executive producer Ryan Murphy admitted that the show's star status has led to him getting mail from the likes of music greats like Paul McCartney.
> 
> "I got a mixtape from Paul McCartney a couple weeks ago," Murphy said. "It was amazing. I thought I was being punked."
> 
> The package arrived out of the blue, he added, containing two CDs. "I hope you'll consider some of these songs for 'Glee,'" was the accompanying note, with the song "Michelle" being among those included.
> 
> "I was gobsmacked," Murphy said. "I grew up with that guy. We are going to do something. I don't think a whole episode, but we are going to do something."
> 
> McCartney's not the only one Murphy is considering collaborating with. Actor Javier Bardem also has a special place in his heart for the motley crew of singing high school kids, and Murphy said he's thinking of ways to work him in as well.
> 
> Although the details haven't been figured out yet, Murphy said he'd probably play something akin to "a crazy Spanish heavy metal rock star substitute teacher."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, I heard about that. That would be awesome. 

Joss Wheedon may direct another episode and possibly Adam Shankman as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sue Sylvester will be writing her autobiography and Jane Lynch will do the book tour.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sue Sylvester will be writing her autobiography and Jane Lynch will do the book tour.


Now THAT'S awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Now THAT'S awesome!


I think we'd better tell her about indie publishing and making the bio available for ereaders at a reasonable price.


----------



## 4Katie

Still more Glee news: Carol Burnett will play Sue Sylvester's mother!

From CNN:



> This is so utterly perfect, I'm shocked we didn't think of it first: Comedy legend Carol Burnett has been tapped to play Sue Sylvester's Nazi-hunting mother on "Glee," sources confirm to me exclusively.
> 
> I'll give you a moment to process the sheer brilliance of that casting before continuing...
> 
> Sue referenced her adventurous parents in an episode of the Fox phenom last season. Details of Mama Sylvester's arrival are being kept under wraps, but I'm told Sue's father will not be accompanying her.
> 
> The six-time Emmy-winning Burnett has made only a handful of TV appearances in recent years, most notably playing Bree's evil stepmother on "Desperate Housewives" in 2006 and a Rockette-turned-strip-club owner on "Law & Order: SVU" (for which she was nominated for an Emmy) in 2009.
> 
> Burnett's episode is slated to air in October or November.
> 
> Thoughts? Is this the most genius piece of stunt casting maybe ever? Hit the comments!


Hopefully it will become more than one episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryan Murphy continues to outdo himself. How perfect is that.  

Is it 9/21 yet? I'd even settle for 9/14 and the arrival of my DVD's. Then I can watch obsessively while waiting for the new season to start.


----------



## austenfiend

Carol Burnett !?!?!  That is going to be awesome!  For crying in the sink, why can't it be time for the new season to start?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can't wait! I love Carol Burnett! Genius!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NO!!!!! 



> In more "Glee" news, for the upcoming Britney Spears-themed episode* Matthew Morrison, (Will Schuester) will shave his head as homage to the pop star's infamous 2007 hair clipping incident*, JustJared.com reported.


(Then again, I can't wait to see what Sue has to say about that..  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> NO!!!!!
> 
> (Then again, I can't wait to see what Sue has to say about that..  )


I think she'll be speechless.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think she'll be speechless.


I don't see that happening! 

More Glee news... Not only is the show nominated for *19* Emmys, but the cast is doing the opening number on the awards show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I don't see that happening!
> 
> More Glee news... Not only is the show nominated for *19* Emmys, but the cast is doing the opening number on the awards show!


Are the Emmys tonight? I need some Glee-fulness in my life.


----------



## BTackitt

Sunday 8/29 For the Emmys


----------



## austenfiend

Harry Shum, Jr., who plays Mike Chang on Glee, is in the new movie Step Up 3D.  Boy, can that man dance!!!


----------



## 4Katie

austenfiend said:


> Harry Shum, Jr., who plays Mike Chang on Glee, is in the new movie Step Up 3D. Boy, can that man dance!!!


Is he 'Asian' or 'Other Asian'?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Is he 'Asian' or 'Other Asian'?


I really want to go see that movie in 3D, but I hate paying for popcorn.

I took GS and a cousin to see _Despicable Me_ in 3D and the tickets alone cost $34.


----------



## Meemo

austenfiend said:


> Harry Shum, Jr., who plays Mike Chang on Glee, is in the new movie Step Up 3D. Boy, can that man dance!!!


I have actually met the "lead" guy in that movie - he's from here and I used to work with his dad. When I met him he was about to move to Italy to do some modeling. He is gorgeous. And apparently just got married.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I have actually met the "lead" guy in that movie - he's from here and I used to work with his dad. When I met him he was about to move to Italy to do some modeling. He is gorgeous. And apparently just got married.


Gorgeous guy in 3D AND the other Asian? Now I have to go see it.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gorgeous guy in 3D AND the other Asian? Now I have to go see it.


Well, if you consider this gorgeous:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

He'll do.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He'll do.





Spoiler



He can do me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lea Michele was spotted on the set of "Glee" yesterday wearing a Britney Spears "...Baby One More Time" inspired outfit.

"Glee" producers have announced a Britney themed episode for next season. Let's hope none of the characters shave their head. (_Well, we're already heard Mr. Shue will be shaving his head...._)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Charice is going to be on the show. It might be the first episode because Lea has already heard her sing.

If you don't know who she is (raises hand) here's a link to her imdb page.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2952108/


----------



## 4Katie

And now we know that Britney Spears will appear on her Glee episode. I can't find the article, but I think I read that she'll be appearing in dream sequences. Sounds like it could work!


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Joss Wheedon may direct another episode and possibly Adam Shankman as well.


That's really neat and thanks for sharing, because I'm excited to read it, but every time someone misspells Joss Whedon's name a kitten loses its purr and Matthew Morrison puts on his shirt. 

Look:










Josh Whedin...









Let's see what happens if it happens again:

Jazz Wedhon:









Signed,
Someone who loves Joss Whedon, the purr of kittens, and hair that might contain a bird's nest.


----------



## Prazzie

MichelleR said:


> Look:


I'm looking.

Is it getting hot in here?


----------



## luvmy4brats

MichelleR said:


> Look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, clothed pictures of Mr. Shue are NOT allowed in this thread... <sheesh >
> 
> He REALLY needs to take that shirt off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> That's really neat and thanks for sharing, because I'm excited to read it, but every time someone misspells Joss Whedon's name a kitten loses its purr and Matthew Morrison puts on his shirt.


OMG, What have I done!


----------



## BTackitt

OMG! I just went & saw Step Up 3D.. Harry can MOVE!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think the girl who plays Brittany is also in step up. Although I have to look at her filmography again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I think the girl who plays Brittany is also in step up. Although I have to look at her filmography again.


HeMo is a great dancer.

Cory says they were shooting in a cemetery at midnight at Friday the 13th. Let me guess. Halloween episode?


----------



## mlewis78

Was there no re-run Thursday night?  I dvr the series since the finale and re-runs started but didn't get anything this week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Was there no re-run Thursday night? I dvr the series since the finale and re-runs started but didn't get anything this week.


No. It was the two-hour finale of sytycd from 8-10pm

Hairography will be on 8/17 at 8pm.


----------



## 4Katie

We actually get TWO episodes this week, but they're on Tuesday instead of Thursday. Hairography is on at 8, Mattress at 9.

Once the fall schedule begins, Glee will be on Tuesdays at 8. The first new show will be on 9/21.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> We actually get TWO episodes this week, but they're on Tuesday instead of Thursday. Hairography is on at 8, Mattress at 9.
> 
> Once the fall schedule begins, Glee will be on Tuesdays at 8. The first new show will be on 9/21.


So maybe we'll get Sectionals the week after and the first ep of the second half. Think maybe they'll run two eps a week until the new season starts? Makes sense. If I'm counting right, there are just enough eps to take us to 9/21.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So maybe we'll get Sectionals the week after and the first ep of the second half. Think maybe they'll run two eps a week until the new season starts? Makes sense. If I'm counting right, there are just enough eps to take us to 9/21.


Could be... we get two episodes next week - Sectionals and Hello.


----------



## 4Katie

BTW, I'm going to start saying hello to Gertie whenever I post in this thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As long as you don't start singing Gonna Give you Hell.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As long as you don't start singing Gonna Give you Hell.


Funny about that song - I hate the original American Rejects version, but I love the Glee version. But I promise not to sing it to you. (Because I like you, I promise not to sing ANYTHING to you. )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Funny about that song - I hate the original American Rejects version, but I love the Glee version. But I promise not to sing it to you. (Because I like you, I promise not to sing ANYTHING to you. )


And I promise not to sing anything back to you. My next novel is going to be autobiographical entitled "Traumatised by Nuns Who Wouldn't Let Me Sing in Church."


----------



## 4Katie

lol - If they'd've let ME sing THEY'RE the ones who'd've been traumatized!


----------



## 4Katie

I can't believe it, but I missed both of last night's episodes. Our power was out from 4:00p-3:00a. Aside from the lack of sleep and the food I have to throw out, I MISSED TWO HOURS OF GLEE!!! And I'd been so looking forward to it.

The power company has some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I can't believe it, but I missed both of last night's episodes. Our power was out from 4:00p-3:00a. Aside from the lack of sleep and the food I have to throw out, I MISSED TWO HOURS OF GLEE!!! And I'd been so looking forward to it.
> 
> The power company has some 'splainin' to do.


   

Go get 'em, Katie. At the very least, they should buy you the next set of DVD's.

Speaking of which, I've been saving up my reward points and I have two Amazon GC's on their way. That'll pay for the DVD's with $$$ left over for CD's. Sometimes life is very, very good.

And sometimes the power goes out at the wrong time and that is very, very bad.


----------



## Crystalmes

Why isn't "I wanna sex you up" on iTunes? I bought vol. 1 from it, and it's not a bonus on that one, Target didn't have it with that bonus, I got a really crappy version from a free site that is just terrible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brittany Spears is filming her scene. Apparently, it's only a dream sequence. I can handle that.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Brittany Spears is filming her scene. Apparently, it's only a dream sequence. I can handle that.


I think it's brilliant how they're handling her guest-starring role. It works even for people that are horrified that she'll be on the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I think it's brilliant how they're handling her guest-starring role. It works even for people that are horrified that she'll be on the show.


the episode is called Britney/Brittany. Heather Morris is going to sing. Can't wait to see her featured.

http://www.bostonherald.com/entertainment/television/general/view/20100818dumb_luck_heather_morris_dances_into_airhead_role_on_glee/srvc=home&position=7


----------



## 4Katie

Thanks for the article, Gertie! It's so cool to hear how some of these actors got their parts on Glee. And I'm excited to hear that we only have to wait til the second episode to see the Britney/Brittany show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Thanks for the article, Gertie! It's so cool to hear how some of these actors got their parts on Glee. And I'm excited to hear that we only have to wait til the second episode to see the Britney/Brittany show.


HeMo is really a good dancer and I wondered if she had ever tried out for sytycd. This is going to be such a great episode.


----------



## BTackitt

Remember.. This coming Sunday night.. 5pm PDT.. EMMYS!


----------



## 4Katie

It appears that even Betty White is a Gleek. In a promo for her guest spot on Community, she 'mistakenly' asks viewers to watch her on the season premiere of Glee. After someone offstage corrects her and tells her she's on Community, she looked confused. "Community? What's that?" 

She just won a (much-deserved) Emmy for hosting SNL. At 88, she's the oldest person to every win an Emmy. 

Go, Betty!


----------



## JimJ

Well....that was kind of a bust. Congrats to Jane Lynch and Ryan Murphy. I'm fine with Modern Family beating Glee because it's the funniest show on TV IMO. Not happy about Edie Falco beating Leah Michele though. I like Edie Falco and Nurse Jackie but Leah should've won.


----------



## BTackitt

ACADEMY OF TELEVISION ARTS & SCIENCES
62nd PRIMETIME EMMY AWARDS

PROGRAMS WITH MULTIPLE AWARDS
    21-Aug 29-Aug Total
Glee    2        2        4

I missed something on the 21st.. so no clue what those 2 were.. but hey! 4 awards nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## 4Katie

On August 21 Glee won two awards - Neil Patrick Harris won for his guest-starring role as Bryan Ryan, and the show won for sound mixing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My satellite has been out all week and I missed it. 

They had the "creative awards" last week which confused me. I knew they won for sound mixing, but wouldn't you think they'd make a big deal out of NPH winning?  I didn't hear that anywhere.


----------



## 4Katie

The best part was the opening number. The quality is isn't very good, but it's worth watching. Give it minute to load so you can watch it straight through without a lot of 'loading' interruptions:


----------



## prairiesky

Thanks for posting the opening.  I missed the first 15 minutes.  That was fun!


----------



## 4Katie

Glee has SERIOUSLY arrived. Glee is gonna be on The Simpsons!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Glee has SERIOUSLY arrived. Glee is gonna be on The Simpsons!!!


You've got that backwards. The Simpsons have SERIOUSLY arrived. Glee is going to be on it.

  

5 more days until my dvds arrive. I'm going to watch the Madonna episode first since my tape fell to the floor and smashed to bits.


----------



## hsuthard

4Katie said:


> Glee has SERIOUSLY arrived. Glee is gonna be on The Simpsons!!!


My house is going to explode! LOL any more info on that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Getting my Glee on. Just finished watching disc 3 and now on to disc 4.

Four more days until my dvds arrive.


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone know how many episodes in Season 1 that there are between what re-ran on Tuesday and the finale?  I watched the finale when it first ran and then all the re-runs.  Missed the pilot.

Next season previews look good.  I was trying to figure out whether the scene on the steps was really shot in NYC or not.


----------



## 4Katie

There's a special edition of People that's ALL GLEE!!!

http://veracitystew.com/2010/09/10/glee-gets-special-edition-cover-of-people-pic/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> There's a special edition of People that's ALL GLEE!!!
> 
> http://veracitystew.com/2010/09/10/glee-gets-special-edition-cover-of-people-pic/


I don't know whether to run out to the store right now to get my copy or stay here and finish listening to Mercedes wailing on _And I Am Telling You_.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't know whether to run out to the store right now to get my copy or stay here and finish listening to Mercedes wailing on _And I Am Telling You_.


I totally hear you!


----------



## mlewis78

I wish I had noticed the People cover when I stopped at a store on the way home tonight.  Will look for it tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

NY Times website has a slide show about Glee:

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/09/08/magazine/20100912-glee.html

Not sure, but it may require log-in.


----------



## 4Katie

Yay! Another dream sequence for Artie! This episode is really looking good.

Originally, I wasn't overly thrilled about a Britney episode... but I'm really looking forward to it now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Darn, I had the People mag on my shopping list this morning and I missed it.

DVDs tomorrow!!

I'm off to watch the slide show.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Darn, I had the People mag on my shopping list this morning and I missed it.
> 
> DVDs tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm off to watch the slide show.


I keep forgetting to look for the magazine, too. I'll probably have to go to the nearest small city to find it. I received my DVDs today, but haven't had a chance yet to open the package. Guess I'd better get off of the computer!


----------



## 4Katie

DH found the Glee edition of People magazine at Safeway - but I'm sure any place that sells People will have it.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't seen the People mag either and I forget to look for it.  Maybe later tonight when I leave work I'll remember.  Usually the cover is hitting us in the face at checkout counters.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't seen the People mag either and I forget to look for it. Maybe later tonight when I leave work I'll remember. Usually the cover is hitting us in the face at checkout counters.


Our local grocery store is so small that it doesn't even sell magazines!


----------



## 4Katie

I hope you can all find it. It's jam-packed with news and pictures about the show, the cast and the upcoming season.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I got my copy tonight while grocery shopping!!  I haven't had a chance to look at it yet, but will in a bit.


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the Sept. 20th issue of People in a store tonight.  Glee cast was not on the cover or in the Table of Contents, so I didn't buy it.  Was this in last week's issue?


----------



## 4Katie

mlewis78 said:


> I saw the Sept. 20th issue of People in a store tonight. Glee cast was not on the cover or in the Table of Contents, so I didn't buy it. Was this in last week's issue?


It's not the regular weekly magazine - it's a special Glee edition. It's ALL Glee.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> It's not the regular weekly magazine - it's a special Glee edition. It's ALL Glee.


Oh, I didn't go inside the store today because I thought it was a regular issue. Now I can't go because the DVDs came. I watched Madonna first and now I'm starting at the beginning which means I can watch Madonna again.

I'll leave early to pick up GS and go to WalMart. Gotta have it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just listened to April and Will singing One Less Bell to Answer/A House is Not a Home. Tears, goosebumps. I miss Glee. Must have more Glee. I've already notified my family that they can't expect to see me for days so I can get my fill.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the People Mag!!! What do you think of Lea's bangs?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching Home. I sure hope Kristen Chenowith comes back again. 

I'm on my second run-through.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've gotz five of the glee songs for season 2!! **happy dance** So new songs:
"Listen" from dream girls
"telephone" by lady gaga 
"billionaire" love it. Sounds a lot like the original. Maybe better. Well at least to me
"what I did for love" empire state of mind  as shown in previews.

Problem fixed when i got to my netbook


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sorry my app from my itouch is weird with the formatting. Sorry I tried to fix it twice but it keeps being stubborn


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> Sorry my app from my itouch is weird with the formatting. Sorry I tried to fix it twice but it keeps being stubborn


That's okay. It read like something Brittany would post. Just got me in the spirit. Can't wait until Tuesday!!


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just listened to April and Will singing One Less Bell to Answer/A House is Not a Home. Tears, goosebumps.


I'm not the Kristen Chenowith fan that everyone else seems to be, but I really loved the way they did that song.

Can't wait for Tuesday night!!!


----------



## BTackitt

4Katie said:


> I'm not the Kristen Chenowith fan that everyone else seems to be, but I really loved the way they did that song.
> Can't wait for Tuesday night!!!


Yeah, I too feel like a lone person disliking KC.. She just looks to much like an animated corpse (


Spoiler



w/fake ta-tas


)for my tastes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Yeah, I too feel like a lone person disliking KC.. She just looks to much like an animated corpse (
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> w/fake ta-tas
> 
> 
> )for my tastes.


I think she's kind of cute, but it's her voice that sends shivers up my spine.


----------



## austenfiend

I think they are planning on making Rachel too beautiful this season, from what I've seen.  I just hope they don't change too much of the "outcast" of the people.  That's what was so special, them not belonging but finding their way and finding a place to fit.


----------



## 4Katie

austenfiend said:


> I think they are planning on making Rachel too beautiful this season, from what I've seen. I just hope they don't change too much of the "outcast" of the people. That's what was so special, them not belonging but finding their way and finding a place to fit.


I think she's always been quite attractive. As long as she has her 'Rachel' attidude and dresses in 'Rachel' clothng, she'll be fine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I think she's always been quite attractive. As long as she has her 'Rachel' attidude and dresses in 'Rachel' clothng, she'll be fine!


Agreed. As Pepper said to her, don't lose that mildly attractive look.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One more day!! 29 hrs and 15 mins. Yes I know I am a dork. 

Now that I am caffeinated. I corrected my math.


----------



## 4Katie

Vegas_Asian said:


> One more day!! 32 hrs and 15 mins. Yes I know I am a dork.


Fellow dork here. I can't wait for tomorrow night!!!

25 hours and 10 minutes...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

6,074,992,871,424 heartbeats.


----------



## 4Katie

<--- Thinks Gertie is one SERIOUS Gleek!


----------



## 4Katie

Somebody at USA Today seriously gets Glee:

*'Glee' goes typically, enjoyably over-the-top for its encore*

Here's to heading in new New Directions.

It's the start of another semester for Fox's outlandishly entertaining musical schoolhouse romp, Glee, but not much has changed. The New Directions singers may have tasted a bit of success, but they're still social outcasts, and their club could still become a budget fatality - with or without Sue's conniving.

As for the TV show itself, it remains the same heady, sometimes-too-rich mix of song-and-dance magic, high school musical spoof and overall excess. It's a mess, but it's the kind of joyous mess that makes you think order can be overrated.

Don't tune in late, because Glee is at its humorous best in tonight's opening moments. With tongue firmly in cheek, it addresses and mocks most of the summer's Internet-fed rumors and complaints. Have you heard that one of the cast members may be difficult to work with, or no one likes it when Matthew Morrison raps, or some dismiss the musical performances as Auto-Tuned karaoke numbers that "sound like they come from a drag queen's iPod"? Apparently, so have the writers.

The Gleesters, however, have bigger worries. They need one more member if they hope to re-enter the competition that this year might take them to New York. And while looking for a singer, they have to wade through their school's social status warfare, from Quinn's determination to win her spot back on the cheerleading squad to Finn's desire to hang on to his position on the football team.

Sad to say, that team also represents Glee's penchant to go a few steps too far - showcased by tonight's introduction of Dot Marie Jones as the new female football coach, Coach Beiste (as in, yes, beast). Outfitted like a female impersonator and initially treated like a grotesque, bromide-torturing joke, Beiste then gets turned into a sympathetic stand-in for outsiders everywhere. That's a lot for a new character to handle in one hour, and Beiste buckles under the initial weight.

Still, while you wait for the interaction between Beiste and Sue (Jane Lynch, a prickly delight as always) to settle into a more sustainable hatred, sit back and let the compensating virtues of Glee wash over you. Those include the promising introduction of a new, would-be glee member (Chord Overstreet) and a cameo by singer Charice as a potential rival for Rachel.

Best of all, there's the music itself. The songs are all worth hearing, but the highlight is an emotion-fraught version of What I Did for Love from Lea Michele that puts every amateur musical performance on every TV talent show this year to shame.

And if that ends up on some drag queen's iPod, odds are that will be just fine with Glee.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/reviews/2010-09-21-glee21_ST_N.htm

I can't wait!!! 11 hours, 15 minutes...


----------



## BTackitt

I am SOOO watching it on my son's 56" screen.. Just like I did Castle last night.. OMG 56" of Fillion was AWESOME!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

56" of Gleekiness?









I missed Castle last night. One of my GS's mice escaped and I had to go next door to help track down the miscreant. Took us an hour and a half to track her down and catch her.

If it had happened during Glee, too bad.

My cousin invited us over for dinner tonight and I told him I have to be home by 8pm. But he's now got a brand new 42" TV. Maybe he would like the show?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i missed castle last night due to labs
I am going to miss Glee tonight, cuz again i will be in class. *sad face*


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I received my set of the complete season 1 Glee CD's today. Yay!!  I thought that tonight's season 2 opener was just as entertaining and wow can that Charice sing.  Songs from tonight's show were very good and a good story line as well.  I was not disappointed.


----------



## mlewis78

I recorded it but will not watch tonight.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Favorite line of the night


Spoiler



Brittney: People thought I was on vacation this summer. I was actually lost in the sewers


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> Favorite line of the night
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brittney: People thought I was on vacation this summer. I was actually lost in the sewers


Brittany was in fine form tonight. I loved Figgins and the little cheerleader doll.


----------



## 4Katie

I loved it. I just hope they don't go too over the top with the nastiness...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I loved it. I just hope they don't go too over the top with the nastiness...





Spoiler



I thought it was very interesting to see how Jane Lynch played Sue with the new dynamic between her, Schue and the Panther. We'll see how that goes. It was also interesting to watch Becky emulate Sue.

Quinn is taking back her crown and will obviously take no prisoners. Santana doesn't want to go back to the bottom of the pyramid and I think we'll see some more nasty tricks being played.

Rachel's ambition got the best of her, but I think Finn pushed her back on track. I like her new look, but I think it makes her look her age.

Loved, loved, loved the opening number and Lea's duet with Charice.

My money says Sam will be Kurt's boyfriend.


----------



## BTackitt

Shame gertie.. you know how to use spoiler tags...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Shame gertie.. you know how to use spoiler tags...


I didn't want to block off the whole post, but I guess I'll have to.

http://im-smiley.com/imgs/cool-comments/embarrassed.gif


----------



## austenfiend

LOVED IT! Thanks so much for saying the Brittany line - I kept replaying it and I couldn't understand what she was saying. There were so many funny lines - I was cracking up!


Spoiler



Personally, I think Rachel went too far - she's always been self-centered before, but she was just mean.


. Charise has a beautiful voice, but she needs to enunciate, sometimes the words of her songs were hard to understand (I know it's a language barrier-type thing). Sorry about the one cast member they lost from last season, but last night was certainly a great start to the new season!!!

THAT's what I didn't like about Rachel's new look - I think she's looking older and not like a high schooler anymore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> LOVED IT! Thanks so much for saying the Brittany line - I kept replaying it and I couldn't understand what she was saying. There were so many funny lines - I was cracking up!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think Rachel went too far - she's always been self-centered before, but she was just mean.
> 
> 
> . Charise has a beautiful voice, but she needs to enunciate, sometimes the words of her songs were hard to understand (I know it's a language barrier-type thing). Sorry about the one cast member they lost from last season, but last night was certainly a great start to the new season!!!
> 
> THAT's what I didn't like about Rachel's new look - I think she's looking older and not like a high schooler anymore.


The one we lost was a good dancer. We don't know if the new guy is or not.


----------



## 4Katie

I'm lost here... who did we lose?

My first thought was football coach Ken Tanaka, but I wouldn't say he was a good dancer.


----------



## 4Katie

**** WARNING ****
Do not read this unless you've already seen last night's show!!!​
CNN has a pretty good review of last night's show:

'Glee' comes back - with quite a few changes
[Editor's Note: You know the drill: If you haven't seen this episode of "Glee" yet, stop reading now.]

Oh, how quickly things change in high school. "Glee" is back after a long summer hiatus and there are several noticeable differences in the New Directions' world.

One: Tina and Artie broke up after Artie ignored her for a video game (been there, sister). Tina and Mike are now dating after discovering each other at an artistic Asian camp.

Two: There's a new football coach in town&#8230; and she's female. Shannon Beiste, played by actress Dot Jones, is already one of my new favorite characters, especially since she forced Sylvester and Schuester to team up for some adolescent pranks. Fist bump!

Three: Rachel got bangs. Mercedes lost some weight. And Quinn is back in charge of the Cheerios (with Santana on the bottom of the pyramid). Plus, all the girls seem to have developed some dancing skills over the summer - their performance during "Empire State of Mind" was awesome.

But of course, there are some things that never change. Puck still makes me swoon when he pseudo-raps, and Artie still tops Finn's "lead" vocals any time he opens his mouth. The songs from last night's episode are still on repeat in my head - even the ones I don't really know the words to.

Filipina singer Charice blew me away in this episode and I'm hoping we see her again. That such a big voice could come from such a tiny body will never cease to amaze me. Her duet with Rachel in the bathroom - although cut short by Coach Sue - was comical and her solo from "Dreamgirls" was just&#8230; wow.

More importantly, though, is newcomer Sam Evans. He had my favorite line of the night: "I've never had any balls in my mouth. Have you?" Perhaps he'll regulate Finn to the drums for good - after all, he was discovered in the shower (just like Finn), is now the quarterback of McKinley High (just like Finn) and has that pretty-boy look only a high school girl could love (just like Finn).

To be honest, some of the funniest moments of the premiere came during the commercial breaks. The Members Project ad with Coach Sue had me cracking up (and wanting to volunteer my time), while Betty White's line during the "You Again" ad put a smile on my face: After all, "Glee club was for dorks."

I feel like I should end this post by throwing a slushy in your face. Do you prefer strawberry or grape?


This made me smile, remembering how good the show was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I dunno. I liked moments of it but it didn't hang together for me like some of the episodes. Maybe because they were trying to establish the new characters. The highlights for me were (I'm not good on the names)


Spoiler



Rachel and Charice in the ladies' room, and the opening number outside....


 I do like the new characters....

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Did you all notice Kristen Chenowith in the trailer for You Again?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I'm lost here... who did we lose?
> 
> My first thought was football coach Ken Tanaka, but I wouldn't say he was a good dancer.





Spoiler



Matt transferred to another school





mom133d said:


> Did you all notice Kristen Chenowith in the trailer for You Again?


Yes. I'm going to have to watch.


----------



## mlewis78

I've read the spoilers and haven't watched the episode yet, but they didn't spoil it for me.


Spoiler



I'm trying to remember who Matt was.


----------



## 4Katie

Me too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I've read the spoilers and haven't watched the episode yet, but they didn't spoil it for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to remember who Matt was.


He was the other football player.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My money says Sam will be Kurt's boyfriend.





Spoiler



puck: dude ur mouth is huge. How many tennis balls can u fit in ur mouth?
Sam: I don't know. (goes on to some witty line basically talking about balls in mouth. Bestie and I think it was a hint)


----------



## Geoffrey

Brittany is one of my favorite characters just because she says the most outrageous things but they usually fly just under the radar...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geoffrey said:


> Brittany is one of my favorite characters just because she says the most outrageous things but they usually fly just under the radar...


I think my husband only watches because of Brittany! He's really looking forward to next week's episode after seeing the previews. (and yes, he'll be ogling the same way I ogled Mike Chan)


----------



## luvmy4brats

*'Glee': Adam Shankman directing 'The Rocky Horror Glee Show'*

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/09/glee-adam-shankman-directing-the-rocky-horror-glee-show.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So out of all the guys in glee Sam and curt don't met at all in the episode. I wonder why


----------



## mlewis78

Just watched the first episode of the season.  I thought that Rachel looked younger with bangs, but she looks better without them.


----------



## Brenda M.

Love it! Meatloaf is guest starring on the Rocky Horror Picture show one. 

No word on what songs from the "Rocky Horror" catalog will make it into the episode, but the film's stars Barry Bostwick and Meat Loaf are both confirmed as guests.


----------



## 4Katie

Vegas_Asian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> puck: dude ur mouth is huge. How many tennis balls can u fit in ur mouth?
> Sam: I don't know. (goes on to some witty line basically talking about balls in mouth. Bestie and I think it was a hint)


I thought that too.


----------



## skyblue

The new episode was good, but not my favorite.  I liked the dance routine in the courtyard.  Heather Morris is an AWESOME dancer!  I also liked the GaGa Telephone duet.  The barbs were pretty sharp, and it lacked the humor I loved last season.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Brenda M. said:


> Love it! Meatloaf is guest starring on the Rocky Horror Picture show one.
> 
> No word on what songs from the "Rocky Horror" catalog will make it into the episode, but the film's stars Barry Bostwick and Meat Loaf are both confirmed as guests.


Awesome! And not too surprising I guess. IIRC, Tim Curry and Susan Sarandon won't talk about Rocky Horror. Richard O'Brien is a bit scary looking


----------



## 4Katie

Actually, Susan Sarandon wants to be in the Glee RHPS episode:

http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/entertainment/susan-sarandon-would-love-to-be-a-part-glee_100431276.html

I'd love to see more of the cast appear!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I thought everyone wanted to be on Glee. Forget the B-listers falling all over themselves to get on DWTS. Glee is the place to be.

Isn't it ironic that HeMo didn't make it on SYTYCD and she's a hit on Glee with all the SYTYCD'ers dancing backup. 

There were a lot of great moments in the first episode, but I viewed it as getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## 4Katie

> I thought everyone wanted to be on Glee.


I heard that Coldplay initially said no to their songs being used on Glee. Now they're offering whatever Glee wants!


----------



## 4Katie

I just watched Journey to Regionals again, and I have to say that Bohemian Rhaposody was one of the coolest things I've ever seen on TV. 

Simply brilliant.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got the songs for the next episode
-Stronger
-Toxic
-I'm a Slave For you
-Me Against the Music
-Baby hit me one more time
-The only exception


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I got the songs for the next episode
> -Stronger
> -Toxic
> -I'm a Slave For you
> -Me Against the Music
> -Baby hit me one more time
> -The only exception


I like to see the episode first and then get the songs. Then I can visualize them performing while I listen.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like to see the episode first and then get the songs. Then I can visualize them performing while I listen.


Me too.


----------



## mlewis78

Last season I got most of the songs before I even knew I wanted to watch Glee.  My favorite of the songs on last week's episode was Lea Michele's solo near the end ("What I did for love," I think).


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mlewis78 said:


> Last season I got most of the songs before I even knew I wanted to watch Glee. My favorite of the songs on last week's episode was Lea Michele's solo near the end ("What I did for love," I think).


I really like that one too. I bought that one and Glee's version of Lady Gaga's telephone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i loved billionaire and listen.


----------



## 4Katie

> I bought that one and Glee's version of Lady Gaga's telephone.


LOVED that one!


----------



## BTackitt

Carl: http://www.hulu.com/watch/180778/glee-carl

& 
http://www.hulu.com/watch/180779/glee-me-against-the-music


----------



## luvmy4brats

Loved Telephone! I think that's my favorite from last week.

I usually download the songs on Tuesday morning and listen to one or two during the day. (And yes, I buy all the songs available each week..I have every single song they've released so far)


----------



## 4Katie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Loved Telephone! I think that's my favorite from last week.
> 
> I usually download the songs on Tuesday morning and listen to one or two during the day. (And yes, I buy all the songs available each week..I have every single song they've released so far)


Wow! How many do you have?


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> Wow! How many do you have?


108 (That includes Single Ladies by Beyonce, which isn't REALLY a Glee song, but, really, it is and Idina Menzel singing Defying Gravity and Rachel singing Last Christmas, which wasn't in any of the episodes)


----------



## 4Katie

108! I only have 14.

btw, Glee fans, three members from the cast of Glee (Lea Michele, Cory Monteith and Amber Riley) will be on the Simpsons tonight.

For fans of "The Simpsons," Sunday has been a day fans have been looking forward to for quite some time. The show is set to begin its landmark 22nd season (every season at this point is a landmark), and it also is bringing along some friends for the ride. A number of stars from the "Glee" cast are going to appear in animated form, marking the second time that there has been a Fox crossover on the show in the past few months. (The old "American Idol" judging panel appeared to close out last season.)

This time around, Lea Michele, Cory Monteith, and Amber Riley will all be on board to play attendees at the same summer music camp as Lisa. The show has a star-studded lineup set for the season, which will include a few Major League Baseball stars along with musician Katy Perry, who was announced as a special guest earlier Sunday.

Of course, many people will argue that the show is not what it was ten or even fifteen years ago -- but is some okay "Simpsons" better than no "Simpsons" at all?

http://www.examiner.com/tv-in-national/glee-set-for-simpsons-appearance-sunday-night


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Artie's Safety Dance right now. 

Has anyone watched the extras on the DVD's yet? I haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just spent the better part of this weekend watching the entire season 1 DVD set (7 DVDs).  It became almost like a good book..too good to put down..so to speak. lol  My oldest GD spent the weekend with me and is in her middle school advanced chorus, had never seen an episode of Glee (poor deprived child)!  She has now seen all but the last 3 episodes and loved it (I'll play the rest of them for her the next time she comes over).

Gertie I watched a couple of the extras, but right now I can't remember exactly which ones, I think I have a bit of overload.  I realized just what it is that I enjoy so much about this program, I was in chorus in school from 5th grade through my senior year in HS as well as my church choir and remember loving the performance aspect as well as the love of singing.  I met my husband in our freshman year in chorus and we loved to sing together.  After watching all these episodes and listening to the music I realized that I was familiar with all of the music they performed and that it brought back a lot of great memories.  Ours was not a show choir and we didn't get to perform popular music (mostly choral music) but we loved what we were doing.  My GD's chorus does perform popular music and is a show choir, I think they are very good.


----------



## Crystalmes

Luvmy4brats said:


> 108 (That includes Single Ladies by Beyonce, which isn't REALLY a Glee song, but, really, it is and Idina Menzel singing Defying Gravity and Rachel singing Last Christmas, which wasn't in any of the episodes)


I have 99 that means I am missing at least 5 songs, because I have Last Christmas as well! AHHHHHHHH


----------



## 4Katie

My next-door neighbor, a high school boy I've known since he was six, came over. He was in the band, and we always bought from his fundraisers. As I'm coming down the stairs, I hear him telling DH that he traded in band for the show choir. "Give him whatever he wants!," I yelled.  

His favorite show is Glee. (Yay! Now I have a fellow Gleek in the neighborhood!) I asked if the show made the school's show choir more popular, and he said it certainly has. How cool is that!

I made him promise to tell me when their performances are scheduled.

I always did like that kid.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Crystalmes said:


> I have 99 that means I am missing at least 5 songs, because I have Last Christmas as well! AHHHHHHHH


iTunes has the complete set of Season 1 songs (including the ones that were exclusive elsewhere) Just go through and wee which ones you're missing. I was missing 4 of them.


----------



## Crystalmes

Luvmy4brats said:


> iTunes has the complete set of Season 1 songs (including the ones that were exclusive elsewhere) Just go through and wee which ones you're missing. I was missing 4 of them.


THANKS!! I am off to do that now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's the Britney/Brittany episode tonight and Will gets curious about Emma's dentist. Maybe we'll see John Stamos? Maybe he'll sing? I hope it's not just a one episode appearance.


----------



## 4Katie

We will see him tonight - he's been in the previews. And the Britney numbers are people's hallucinations while under the good dentist's anesthesia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> We will see him tonight - he's been in the previews. And the Britney numbers are people's hallucinations while under the good dentist's anesthesia.


Cool!!! I've got autotune all set. Just remembered I have to set the tape, too. How could I forget.


----------



## Geoffrey

"This looks like the room when I got probed."

I loves me some Brittany.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geoffrey said:


> "This looks like the room when I got probed."
> 
> I loves me some Brittany.


Brittany S. Pearce, if you please. 

HeMo is fantastic. Mark from sytycd is dancing backup. Love him, too.

Terri's back. Knew she'd fight.

Sue is perfection, as usual.

I'm taping this episode and I'll be watching it again.


----------



## Geoffrey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Brittany S. Pearce, if you please.


"It looks like a Jewish cloud"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hope they put out a book of Brittany-isms.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight's episode was great, HeMo was fantastic.

The preview for next week.... WOW! I know I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Luvmy4brats said:


> Tonight's episode was great, HeMo was fantastic.
> 
> The preview for next week.... WOW! I know I'm gonna cry.


Did you see Mark dancing backup with HeMo?

She was wonderful. I knew she could dance, but she has a better voice than I thought she would.

Talk about a cliffhanger. They better not kill off Burt. I want to see him and Carol walk down the aisle. I want to see Finn and Kurt bond as brothers. I want next Tuesday to be _tomorrow_.


----------



## MichelleR

I totally love Burt! I don't think they're killing him off -- but still worried.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I totally love Burt! I don't think they're killing him off -- but still worried.


Yes, that's just how I feel. In my heart I know they wouldn't but my head keeps telling me different.


----------



## Geoffrey

MichelleR said:


> I totally love Burt! I don't think they're killing him off -- but still worried.


I liked the character so much more when he called out Finn over his homophobic decor comments. Prior to that he was a father trying to understand his son and, as such, interesting. But that scene helped flesh him out in my mind.

Likewise, Carol's reaction to her son's anger over dating Burt did a lot to flesh out her character instead of just being a middle aged, Midwestern single mom ....

.... as an aside, the guy who plays Finn - Corey what's his name - so doesn't look 16. It's helpful that they continue to write his character so that he behaves like he is ....


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I've heard some people complaining (on Twitter) about last night's episode, but we loved it! The music/choreography was terrific. Who cares about a thin plot?
L.J.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Considering that Cory is 28, i think he does a pretty good job of looking like a 16 year old dufuss. Still can't believe that Matt Morrison is only three years older than he is.


----------



## austenfiend

AAACCCKKKKK!  My dish network decided to update RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE of the Glee episode!!  I only got half of it!!  What the heck?!?!?!?  Hopefully I can find the full episode on line.  Talk about ruining a person's night...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

L.J. Sellers said:


> I've heard some people complaining (on Twitter) about last night's episode, but we loved it! The music/choreography was terrific. Who cares about a thin plot?
> L.J.


Plot? Glee has plots?

I thought it was fabulous.   



austenfiend said:


> AAACCCKKKKK! My dish network decided to update RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE of the Glee episode!! I only got half of it!! What the heck?!?!?!? Hopefully I can find the full episode on line. Talk about ruining a person's night...


Oh, I do feel your pain. They have the vids on the Fox website.

After watching last night's episode, I've decided I need a 32" TV just for Glee. 19" just doesn't get it.

I do have another choice. My cousin has a brand new HD TV. I don't know what size it is, but it's bigger than 32". Only one problem. He doesn't have a vcr or dvd recorder so I would have to put in the tape here and rush over to his house to watch and I'll miss the first 10 minutes.

No, I'll just have to save for a really huge screen. Eating is bad for me anyway, right?


----------



## austenfiend

Gertie - your are so right, watching Glee on a ginormous screen is so much better!  Having to watch last night's episode on the computer was the pits, but at least I got to see it!  Loved seeing Mark dancing backup - any time I see a SYTYCD dancer is a good day.  And can I just say...oh.my.gosh. HeMo can dance!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

iTunes has the Preorder up for the Rocky Horror episode (expected Oct 19). $6.99 and there will be 7 songs on it.


----------



## Geoffrey

Luvmy4brats said:


> iTunes has the Preorder up for the Rocky Horror episode (expected Oct 19). $6.99 and there will be 7 songs on it.


1. Science Fiction Double Feature
2. d*mn It, Janet
3. Whatever Happened To Saturday Night?
4. Sweet Transvestite
5. Touch-A Touch-A Touch-A Touch Me
6. There's A Light (Over At The Frankenstein Place)
7. Time Warp

Ach! We've got to get out of this trap before this decadence (Yay, Decadence!) saps our wills. I've got to be strong, and try to hang on , or else my mind may well snap (Crackle, Pop) and my life will be lived... for the thrills!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I never saw rocky


----------



## Crystalmes

I didn't get to see the preview, DVR cut when they were doing the songs on iTunes thing. I thought the numbers were great!


----------



## BTackitt

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I never saw rocky


Ohh Gertie... Comfort {{{HUGS}}}

See if your local library has a copy of it.. Believe it or not, my college does. I borrowed it to watch alone , and DH saw it and said, "OHH I know what we're watching tonight!" I said "HUH I thought you didn't like it when we watched it years ago."

Turned out he loved it, but for some reason for 15 years I thought he hated it...

Now, it does often play as a midnight showing on either a Friday or Saturday night at many theaters. I know of 3 within an hour drive of where I live that all have it one of those 2 nights. (ok.. understand any good theater is at least 45 minutes away from where I live. we have a crappy little one here in town.) I'm just to tired on weekends to stay up that late anymore.


----------



## vg

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I never saw rocky


Should I really admit that when I was in college I spent every friday night one semester at the midnight showings? I can still do a mean "Time Warp". Wait - had to be more than a semester cuz I lost count at 15. My sorority was always running low on toilet paper and bread...

... Tim Curry, drool......

Just found this thread today. My youngest daughter got me into Glee about a month ago so I have alot of catching up to do - not to mention the 38 pages of this thread. Oh well, my Kindle wanted a rest anyway


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

vg said:


> Should I really admit that when I was in college I spent every friday night one semester at the midnight showings?


Only if I should admit that I played Janet at my campus showing my first semester.


----------



## Geoffrey

mom133d said:


> Only if I should admit that I played Janet at my campus showing my first semester.


Frankie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I jus watched the DVR's glee...the county decided to do their monthly emergency alert test in the middle of Glee


----------



## 4Katie

<--- Also has never seen RPHS.

What was up with


Spoiler



Kurt's outburst to Mr. Shue


 last night? It was quite random and uncharacteristic, and was not referred to again.


----------



## mlewis78

In Brittany's fantasy video, I hated that yellow snake!  Wonder if the actors really had to work with one?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> <--- Also has never seen RPHS.
> 
> What was up with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt's outburst to Mr. Shue
> 
> 
> last night? It was quite random and uncharacteristic, and was not referred to again.


Kurt did make another remark. Something about being expelled or suspended. I can't remember exactly.



mlewis78 said:


> In Brittany's fantasy video, I hated that yellow snake! Wonder if the actors really had to work with one?


Pretty icky even for a snake. I thought at first it was just a prop, but then the head started to slither around Brittany.










All I know about Rocky Horror is that people went to the theaters dressed as their fave characters and threw toast at the screen.

I'll see if Amazon has it for rent. If I don't watch it, I have the feeling I'll miss most of the jokes.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All I know about Rocky Horror is that people went to the theaters dressed as their fave characters and threw toast at the screen.


Throwing toast, squirt bottles, dancing in the aisles, actors actually playing the parts in front of the screen... It was downright craziness at some of the better midnight shows I used to go to back in the 80s.

As for last night's episode, did it seen a bit more risque than usual? "You can drill me anytime." The wife and immediately gave each other a "did they just say that" look and laughed. Funny stuff.

What was less than funny was that I had Britney Spears songs running through my head all night long. "Baby, baby..."


----------



## mlewis78

I just saw this on facebook (I'd "liked" butterfingers for swagbucks -- I really do like them!):










"Snackerz bite-sized deliciousness is so tasty it left Josh Sussman of the TV show Glee nearly speechless! After sampling Snackerz at a recent award show all he could say was "YUM!" What was your first reaction when you tried Snackerz?"


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All I know about Rocky Horror is that people went to the theaters dressed as their fave characters and threw toast at the screen.
> 
> I'll see if Amazon has it for rent. If I don't watch it, I have the feeling I'll miss most of the jokes.


There is an anniversary edition with audience participation. That's the one you want to watch. Just watching the movie won't give you the whole feel, the most fun is being part of the action and yelling at the actors.

Fun RHPS trivia - The first audience line uttered was by a kindergarden teacher. On screen, Janet covers her head with newspaper to protect herself from the rain. The teacher yelled "Buy an umbrella you cheap b*&#h!"


----------



## austenfiend

I thought Kurt's behavior was pretty random, too.  And yes, the show seems to be getting more and more risque, which is unfortunate.  My son loves the music but I won't let him watch the show.  I tell him about some of the things Brittany says, which makes him really laugh, but then he moves on to something else (yes, ADHD can sometimes be a blessing...oh look, a bunny!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> I thought Kurt's behavior was pretty random, too. And yes, the show seems to be getting more and more risque, which is unfortunate. My son loves the music but I won't let him watch the show. I tell him about some of the things Brittany says, which makes him really laugh, but then he moves on to something else (yes, ADHD can sometimes be a blessing...oh look, a bunny!)


That whole thing with Jacob and Sue and then him in the auditorium was beyond risque. I don't let my Grandson watch it either. It's PG-13 and he's a very young 12.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Spoiler



"You actually have a coach that watches the plays instead of biting his toenails"


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight's episode was an emotional roller coaster for me, but I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought this was the best episode of the season so far.  No gimmicks, real story and the music worked as part of the story line!

Betsy


----------



## JimJ

I think tonight's episode was the best of the season so far. GREAT music supporting a good plot, I'll take that over the theme episodes any day.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm still watching it - and it is so much darker than a usual episode.  But, it's wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Absolutely great; emotionally, musically. However, I did not like what they did to The Beetles, _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_.

Rachel singing _Papa_ from Yentle was outstanding. Mercedes in the Church was also outstanding.

I just can't believe Finn ate a week old grilled cheese sandwich. Of course, he's a teenage boy and they do have cast-iron stomachs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just can't believe Finn ate a week old grilled cheese sandwich. Of course, he's a teenage boy and they do have cast-iron stomachs.


 

My husband would do it. He would just cut off the green part.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely great; emotionally, musically. However, I did not like what they did to The Beetles, _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_.
> 
> Rachel singing _Papa_ from Yentle was outstanding. Mercedes in the Church was also outstanding.
> 
> I just can't believe Finn ate a week old grilled cheese sandwich. Of course, he's a teenage boy and they do have cast-iron stomachs.


And I REALLY liked _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_ and didn't care for _Bridge Over Troubled Water_ at all.. and actually that was the only song I didn't like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I liked 'em all....   This episode I'm going to watch again....

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Luvmy4brats said:


> And I REALLY liked _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_ and didn't care for _Bridge Over Troubled Water_ at all.. and actually that was the only song I didn't like.


I thought this version of _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_ was very reminiscent of the version in the movie "Across the Universe." I love Bridge, but that definitely wasn't my favorite version. Maybe they didn't go far enough with it ....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This episode I'm going to watch again....
> 
> Betsy


I will too.. It'll just be a bit. This episode just hit too close to home for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can understand that...it's been long enough for me that I could appreciate it.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie

Another great episode. I loved it. I don't like Kurt when he gets so nasty, but he always comes around.



Geoffrey said:


> I thought this version of _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_ was very reminiscent of the version in the movie "Across the Universe." I love Bridge, but that definitely wasn't my favorite version. Maybe they didn't go far enough with it ....


That's what's was wrong. I liked it, but it could've been so much better.

My new favorite quote: I don't believe in God, Dad. But I believe in you.

::sniff sniff::


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I watched while eating dinner and I ended up crying in my soup!!  No really I had Tomato soup and I was crying in my soup. lol  This was a rough show to watch for me (as it was for some of you) I lost both my DH and Mother in 2008 about 3 mouths apart and both of them were bedside vigils at the end so I was very happy to see the movement of Burt's hand tonight.  I love this show and the growth of the characters is interesting, I look forward to the next episode each week and watch season 1 episodes on DVD the rest of the week.  (I think I'm addicted)!


----------



## mlewis78

I watched later in the evening.  What a tear jerker!!  I thought the sandwich scene at the beginning was very funny though.


----------



## crebel

I couldn't finish watching tonight.  Just too emotional.  I want to hear the songs without the story for now.  Someone tell me if there is a happy ending and I might make it through the whole show when we get home from our trip.


----------



## MichelleR

Has there ever been a better casting of a younger version of a character?

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/10/glees-young-kurt-meet-adam-kolkin-chris-colfers-mini-me.html


----------



## Kindled Spirit

MichelleR said:


> Has there ever been a better casting of a younger version of a character?
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/10/glees-young-kurt-meet-adam-kolkin-chris-colfers-mini-me.html


I was thinking the EXACT same thing. When I saw him I said OMG how did they do that!!


----------



## Margaret

This episode made me laugh and cry.  It was definitely one of my favorites.  The kid who played young Kurt was dead on and I liked all of the music. I thought the spin they put on "I Want to Hold Your Hand" was great.  Actually, the scene that touched me the most was the one between Sue and her sister.  Kurt's story line was wonderful, but for some reason that scene was the one that got really got to me.
I really enjoy the music in this show, but I do prefer it to support the story line rather than drive it.


----------



## donna callea

I absolutely loved last night's episode.  For a TV show to have such an honest, emotional, open discussion of religion (or lack thereof) was just amazing to me.  I didn't like last week's Britney Spears episode at all.  But last night's made me a Glee believer again.  We always have a big family dinner on Tuesday night that includes several generations.  Then we all watch Glee.  Last night, I looked at the faces I love in our living room, and could see that characters in the show spoke to each of them, and that they were moved.  Not only that-- the music was wonderful.  I loved Rachel's Yentl song.


----------



## Crystalmes

Luvmy4brats said:


> And I REALLY liked _I Wanna Hold Your Hand_ and didn't care for _Bridge Over Troubled Water_ at all.. and actually that was the only song I didn't like.


DITTO!!!! I loved I Want to Hold Your Hand! I cried...and then I downloaded.

I watched it again this morning


----------



## 4Katie

crebel said:


> I couldn't finish watching tonight. Just too emotional. I want to hear the songs without the story for now. Someone tell me if there is a happy ending and I might make it through the whole show when we get home from our trip.


SPOILER:


Spoiler



There was no UNhappy ending. It ended on a hopeful note. I thought the whole show was very hopeful and positive.



Finn was brilliant!


----------



## Geoffrey

MichelleR said:


> Has there ever been a better casting of a younger version of a character?
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/10/glees-young-kurt-meet-adam-kolkin-chris-colfers-mini-me.html


The similarity was so striking I thought he was a nephew or somesuch ...


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband would do it. He would just cut off the green part.
> 
> Betsy


I know what you mean. If I have to be out of town for a few days, I always tell my husband not to eat anything that is either hairy or not naturally green. I don't know how strictly he follows my admonitions, but he's still alive and well, so it's either because of his iron stomach or its blind luck.


----------



## JimJ

Finally got around to ordering the Glee BluRay, should be getting them tomorrow or Friday.  Looking forward to checking out the extras.


----------



## Cindy416

Geoffrey said:


> The similarity was so striking I thought he was a nephew or somesuch ...


I thought the same thing. Great casting.


----------



## Thumper

MichelleR said:


> Has there ever been a better casting of a younger version of a character?
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/10/glees-young-kurt-meet-adam-kolkin-chris-colfers-mini-me.html


Oh man I'm glad you found that. I went online looking last night because that kid blew me away with how much he looked like who he was supposed to be...couldn't find anything.


----------



## mlewis78

I thought that it was either camera trick or Colfer's real little brother. I'm glad to see the answer. Just amazing. He does fit a certain physical type. Kurt has a baby face, but the kid was still so much younger.

I *loved* Mercedes'


Spoiler



gospel choir


Bridge Over Troubled Water and Rachel's big solo.


----------



## originalgrissel

LOVED last nights episode! It had some really beautiful moments and Chris Colfer just broke my heart. I love that kid! I also ADORE Jane Lynch & the scenes of Sue & her sister always give me the warm fuzzies. Such a sweet relationship & I love seeing the softer side of Sue. The whole "kids can't praise God/Jesus in a public school" thing was ridiculous since it's completely incorrect, but they were going for drama so I gave them a pass. Overall, fantastic episode and I have to say that "Grilled Cheesus" was inspired!!


----------



## hsuthard

What a beautiful episode. I really loved the scene at the very beginning when


Spoiler



Kurt brought his dad breakfast. "You have to stop eating like a kid sometime"


.

And I loved the reworks of I Wanna Hold Your Hand and Bridge Over Troubled Water, I thought they were fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In honor of Sue's sister.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

FINALLY. got to watch it.


----------



## Monique

What an amazing episode. Thank you for the link re: Young!Kurt. Amazing similarity.

Loved the whole ep. _Bridge_ was my least favorite rendition, but the scene was still moving.

Love. This. Show.


----------



## Geoffrey

"River Deep, Mountain High"  was Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mercedes and Santana sing so well together.  

So far, Kurt's Le Jazz Hot has my vote. How perfect.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tina and Mike's duet was very clever and a lot of fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Except for the nun and priest outfits, this is one of my favorite songs. Oh, the "amen" notes at the end.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't think I've ever said this,


Spoiler



but Rachel and Quinn's duet was painful... glad that's over


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think I've ever said this,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but Rachel and Quinn's duet was painful... glad that's over


I just closed my eyes.

I was so hoping for a Rachel and Kurt duet and now they've done it. YES!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I loved this episode!!  I loved the pairings and the songs they sang especially Rachel and Kurt (although everyone was spectacular) .  For anyone who might not know you can download 6 of tonight's songs from iTunes as a set.  (I got it!)


----------



## Crystalmes

wow.... Mercedes and Santana were fantastic, I enjoyed Quinn and Sam too.. but Rachel and Finn... ugh I know it was supposed to be bad.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

We loved this episode and thought Mercedes and Santana should have won. We also noticed the show is focusing more on the music and less on the soap-opera drama of the adults this season. I think it's better.
L.J.


----------



## Margaret

L.J. Sellers said:


> We loved this episode and thought Mercedes and Santana should have won. We also noticed the show is focusing more on the music and less on the soap-opera drama of the adults this season. I think it's better.
> L.J.


I agree - the kids and the music are what makes this show special for me. (Although I always appreciate some "Sue drama.")


----------



## 4Katie

I thought Mercedes and Santana were awesome. Lots of great music in this show! 

Finn and Rachel notwithstanding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> I agree - the kids and the music are what makes this show special for me. (Although I always appreciate some "Sue drama.")


Absolutely. I loved that Rachel and Kurt sang together. I also loved what she said to him at the locker.

Margaret, every time I see your name, I think it's me.


----------



## Monique

Margaret said:


> I agree - the kids and the music are what makes this show special for me. (Although I always appreciate some "Sue drama.")


Ditto. More music is more better.


----------



## 4Katie

Margaret said:


> I agree - the kids and the music are what makes this show special for me. (Although I always appreciate some "Sue drama.")


I just hope they don't overdo the 'Sue drama' - or Brittany's quirkiness. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shall we talk about Brittany and Artie? 

He pushed her away just as he did Tina. I don't think Artie can accept that someone would like him for himself.

I felt bad for Brittany. I think she really ended up liking Artie and he misinterpreted her motives. So sad to see her pushing the meatball with her nose.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Margaret, every time I see your name, I think it's me.


So do I!


----------



## Geoffrey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Shall we talk about Brittany and Artie?
> 
> He pushed her away just as he did Tina. I don't think Artie can accept that someone would like him for himself.
> 
> I felt bad for Brittany. I think she really ended up liking Artie and he misinterpreted her motives. So sad to see her pushing the meatball with her nose.


I thought the same thing - that his defense mechanisms got in the way ...


----------



## MichelleR

Geoffrey said:


> I thought the same thing - that his defense mechanisms got in the way ...


Agreed. I'd like to see him stop pushing girls away. (And Santana and Britanny need to just cop to being soul-mates.)

Hey, I didn't really see the complaints here, but there was a lot of talk last season from fans that someone needed to address Kurt stalking Finn and that this might change his dad's perception. Clearly the writers were listening. I think no matter what Kurt's dad knew, he would have defended his son, but I think it made a lot of people happy that they dealt with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see him stop pushing girls away. (And Santana and Britanny need to just cop to being soul-mates.)
> 
> Hey, I didn't really see the complaints here, but there was a lot of talk last season from fans that someone needed to address Kurt stalking Finn and that this might change his dad's perception. Clearly the writers were listening. I think no matter what Kurt's dad knew, he would have defended his son, but I think it made a lot of people happy that they dealt with it.


I'm pretty sure I said something about how sneaky it was for Kurt to get Burt and Carol together so he could get closer to Finn. It was wrong and it backfired on him. While Finn shouldn't have called him a ***, he was right to tell Kurt to back off.

Yes, I'm glad they addressed this. Once again, Burt said the right things and handled the situation well.


----------



## hsuthard

I agree about being a bit sad for Brittney. 

I am so curious to see where Tina and Mike are going "Why does it have to be Asian Couples Therapy?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> I am so curious to see where Tina and Mike are going "Why does it have to be Asian Couples Therapy?"


They were so cute. I loved their duet.

Another thing I loved was Quinn and Sam. Quinn is turning into a real person who can be attracted to a farm boy type like Sam. His hair is driving my crazy. I want to comb it or cut it or something.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just watched the episode again on line and I have to say that after having watched the entire first season and then re-watching the entire season again (on DVD) I think this Duets episode is my favorite.  I loved the song choices and I loved how they showcased characters that they hadn't before.  I loved the duet with Santana and Mercedes and Kurt's Le Jazz Hot was spot on.  The duet of Quinn and Sam was "charming" (as Santana said) and watching Mike and Tina do Sing was so much fun.  The final duet of Rachele and Kurt was amazing.  I love Finn and Rachele when they sing together (which is a lot) but these different match-ups were great fun.  I didn't miss any of the Sue drama or Mr. Shu and Emma's issues.  The only thing that I would have liked to see was Britanny and Artie sing their duet and I hope they explore that dynamic some more.  She was very sad at the end of this episode and I felt sorry for her.

I was very happy to see Burt at home and recuperating and I agree with the assessment that he handled Kurt's issues well.


----------



## Geoffrey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm pretty sure I said something about how sneaky it was for Kurt to get Burt and Carol together so he could get closer to Finn. It was wrong and it backfired on him. While Finn shouldn't have called him a ***, he was right to tell Kurt to back off.
> 
> Yes, I'm glad they addressed this. Once again, Burt said the right things and handled the situation well.


Coming from one who was the only openly gay person in his high school, I often feel for Kurt even though I think his character dresses too over the top.

It's a double-standard that was horrible to go through but I don't think Kurt putting pressure on Finn or on New Guy is that different than what the other guys do when going after a girl. That said, it's not acceptable to pressure another guy like that - especially a heterosexual guy - and its hard to get through those years without a well developed gaydar to guide one ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geoffrey said:


> Coming from one who was the only openly gay person in his high school, I often feel for Kurt even though I think his character dresses too over the top.


Yes, I often think how ironic it is that he thinks he dresses better than Rachel.



> It's a double-standard that was horrible to go through but I don't think Kurt putting pressure on Finn or on New Guy is that different than what the other guys do when going after a girl. That said, it's not acceptable to pressure another guy like that - especially a heterosexual guy - and its hard to get through those years without a well developed gaydar to guide one ...


Right. If a guy went after a girl that way, it might be considered stalking. Finn said it right when he said that Kurt couldn't take no for an answer, and that's what it was all about. Kurt handled it better with Sam, and I hope he takes Burt's advice to heart.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> The only thing that I would have liked to see was Britanny and Artie sing their duet and I hope they explore that dynamic some more. She was very sad at the end of this episode and I felt sorry for her.


I hope so, too. It's ironic (I know I've used that word twice so my apologies) that Artie told Tina he would never push people away and he did that with her and with Brittany.


----------



## farrellclaire

Trying not to read too much because I'm way behind but the thread popped up just as I was listening to the Don't Stand So Close to Me / Young Girl mashup.  Love it.


----------



## MichelleR

Geoffrey said:


> Coming from one who was the only openly gay person in his high school, I often feel for Kurt even though I think his character dresses too over the top.
> 
> It's a double-standard that was horrible to go through but I don't think Kurt putting pressure on Finn or on New Guy is that different than what the other guys do when going after a girl. That said, it's not acceptable to pressure another guy like that - especially a heterosexual guy - and its hard to get through those years without a well developed gaydar to guide one ...


I think that's it. Finn probably would have reacted differently if it was a girl, even if he weren't attracted to the girl, but being pursued by anyone you're not interested in would be uncomfortable. So, I had sympathy for Finn while realizing that Kurt being a boy factored in. I think he had every right to tell Kurt to back off. The word was wrong though and so I 100% applauded Burt's speech and think he should have given it even if he'd known the full story. Finn being uncomfortable with Kurt's flirtations does not justify the slur.

I think Burt's line about having thought dude's today were more together and born knowing still applies in saying there are better ways to deal with it rather than ignoring the situation and then exploding. Finn could have made it clear long before that he was not interested and never going to be interested -- instead he played dumb and then went ballistic.

I will say that Kurt and Artie are both playing the victim. Kurt seems to have not let the altercation go and Artie seems to expect some weird perfection from Tina and Brittany in knowing what it's like to be him. Tina didn't stutter to make light of Artie. Brittany never pretended to be in love with him -- she seemed touched by him at that moment and made it clear that she basically does all the football team. If he didn't want to sleep with her, then would be the time for the "this is special" speech. Also, when he had Tina he didn't appreciate her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finn wasn't comfortable with Rachel chasing him either. He did say something about checking under his bed every night to make sure she wasn't there.


----------



## Geoffrey

I have complete sympathy for Finn as well and I agree unwanted advances are uncomfortable regardless of the gender.  And I completely identify with Kurt's misplaced affections.  I had a crush on a guy in high school and it was completely unrequited and not acted upon - and the longing and loneliness I felt around that are what I see in Kurt.  I guess I'm having a personal flashback and I kinda suspect Chris Colfer is drawing on something similar from his high school years when acting out these scenes ....

I hadn't thought about Kurt and Artie as victims - but I can see it.  With Kurt I was placing it more within my own experiences.  Artie I thought was more defensive from being emotionally hurt - but nothing's been alluded to ... so maybe he is manifesting his insecurities over being wheelchair bound as being defenseless and a victim.


----------



## 4Katie

Maybe Sam won't be Kurt's b/f after all:



> 'Glee' exclusive: Kurt's new (boy)friend speaks!
> 
> "My guess is as good as anybody's," shrugs newest Glee cast member Darren Criss of reports that his character Blaine-a charismatic, out-and-proud gay teen from a rival school-is being groomed as a love interest for Chris Colfer's Kurt. "It's a really big secret."
> 
> The two meet in the Nov. 9 episode when Kurt, who is fast becoming fed up with life at McKinley High, considers transferring to the nearby Dalton Academy, where Criss' character is a student. "I think Blaine's most important role is&#8230;as a mentor to Kurt," says Criss, whose only major pre-Glee TV credit was a stint on ABC's short-lived Eastwick. "At this point, Kurt's [sexuality] has been such a sense of discord in his life. Blaine finds [being gay] empowering. He embraces who he is, and sees Kurt [struggling with] the same things that he had to deal with, and I think he wants to impart that knowledge."
> 
> Criss hopes Blaine will serve as a positive role model for viewers as well, given the recent string of suicides among gay youth. "It's great to see a strong character like this on a hit show that so many people are watching," he says. "I can't really think of any other gay characters on TV that are this young and sure of themselves. I hope all the kids struggling with this issue can look to a guy like Blaine and feel [inspired] by his confidence."


I could see the girls fighting Kurt over this cutie!


----------



## Geoffrey

He doesn't look 16 but WOW!  Hope he can act and sing too ...


----------



## Indy

I normally work tuesday nights.  This week I have tuesday off and they will be doing Rocky Horror.  Oh yes, I will be watching.  Whether or not I will be wearing a pink gingham dress and acting foolish in my living room, well, we shall see.  It is fun to scare my daughter!


----------



## Geoffrey

Indy said:


> I normally work tuesday nights. This week I have tuesday off and they will be doing Rocky Horror. Oh yes, I will be watching. Whether or not I will be wearing a pink gingham dress and acting foolish in my living room, well, we shall see. It is fun to scare my daughter!


It's just a pelvic thrust ....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

thanks for that article, Katie. Blaine sounds like a great guy (not to mention he's a hottie) and Kurt deserves someone like him.


----------



## Monique

Indy said:


> I normally work tuesday nights. This week I have tuesday off and they will be doing Rocky Horror. Oh yes, I will be watching. Whether or not I will be wearing a pink gingham dress and acting foolish in my living room, well, we shall see. It is fun to scare my daughter!


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this Tuesday is baseball. Rocky Horror is on the 26th.


----------



## Indy

FRAK!  Really?  I can't type what I'm thinking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this Tuesday is baseball. Rocky Horror is on the 26th.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I am a total Gleek, and I'm so glad to see there are so many others here! I don't have cable so I have to wait for Hulu to post the latest episodes. I never dreamed I'd cry over "I Wanna Hold Your Hand"...beautifully done. I am absolutely blown away by the resemblance of the actor playing young Kurt! I enjoyed this episode, even though I cried through most of it. I thought Rachel's rendition of "Papa, Can You Hear Me" was stunning. I love "Yentl" (yes, I'm one of the five who did) and the song made me cry in that movie too. Very big shoes to fill, singing a song so known as a signature song for Babs. One last thing...why didn't Finn's MOM tell him about Kurt's dad being in the hospital? THAT would have been much more logical...and I would be totally upset with HER. Oh, and LOVE,LOVE, LOVE the scenes with Sue and her sister. It takes Sue away from being a one dimensional comic book villain to being a real person. Truly touching. And I am so pleased at the way they dealt with religion. As an Agnostic, I get so annoyed when every time this is brought up on a TV show, by the end the "unbeliever" suddenly believes. I like that Kurt didn't change his beliefs, but became more tolerant to others beliefs. I also appreciated the varying depths of "belief" of the other characters. Since two of the Glee club are definitely Jewish, I expected there to be a little more discussion about the differences in the religions. But I reckon the similarities are all that really matters. 

I thoroughly enjoyed Duets! I wish we'd seen Kurt and Sam do "Sing" though. I think it would have been fun, and shown that doing a duet doesn't HAVE to be a romantic thing. I don't really feel sad for Brittany. She uses sex as a tool and it backfired on her. I do agree though that Artie should have known that she was using him...who is that clueless, really? However, having been that awkward kid in school, I can totally understand WANTING to believe that someone popular is really into you, even if in the back of your mind you realize the truth. And I really wanted to hear Artie and Brittany's duet! "Sing" was such fun, and I'm glad to see Tina and Mike coming out of the woodwork a bit.  I thought it was hilarious when Tina said, "Why does it have to be ASIAN couple's therapy?" I want Puck back though...is he gone for good? I was also rather surprised at the scene with Santana and Brittany on the bed. Really paints Santana as a selfish little thing, doesn't it? And I think Brittany is secretly in love with Santana. 

Since I watched these back to back, I can't remember which episode it was, but I totally was stoked to hear Tina have a solo!


----------



## Monique

Indy said:


> FRAK! Really? I can't type what I'm thinking.


I know! I'm sorry.


----------



## 4Katie

> I was also rather surprised at the scene with Santana and Brittany on the bed.


I'm suprised no one mentioned that yet! I thought it was rather gratuitous and random. Unnecessary, really.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I'm suprised no one mentioned that yet! I thought it was rather gratuitous and random. Unnecessary, really.


They talked about sexting each other last year, so the ground was laid (so to speak). From a few other throw away remarks, I expected this to happen at some point.


----------



## MichelleR

4Katie said:


> I'm suprised no one mentioned that yet! I thought it was rather gratuitous and random. Unnecessary, really.


I couldn't disagree more. We knew they were together and other than the slang term used, it was a lot less explicit than -- oh, the scene with Brittany and Artie later on. I don't think it's random to see two girls in a (non-exclusive) relationship acting as if they're in a (non-exclusive) relationship.

I'm not sure if Santana is really that casual about it or afraid to admit she has serious feelings for Brittany.


----------



## mlewis78

Remember last season when Brittany and Santana go out on a date with Finn and are more wrapped up about each other than with Finn?  (I don't remember exactly what they did but it was almost explicit that they were involved with one another).  They went out with him at  ?'s request to get him away from Rachel.


----------



## 4Katie

Oh, I get the whole Santana/Brittany thing. I always wonder what's really going on between them. I just thought that scene was random in that episode. I wasn't connected to anything else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Remember last season when Brittany and Santana go out on a date with Finn and are more wrapped up about each other than with Finn? (I don't remember exactly what they did but it was almost explicit that they were involved with one another). They went out with him at ?'s request to get him away from Rachel.


Santana said something like, you buy us dinner and we'll make out in front of you. They've been setting this up for some time, but as Katie said, it was kind of random.


----------



## MichelleR

4Katie said:


> Oh, I get the whole Santana/Brittany thing. I always wonder what's really going on between them. I just thought that scene was random in that episode. I wasn't connected to anything else.


I think it was to show that Brittany has strong feelings for Santana, perhaps stronger than Santana has for Brittany, and to explain why each of them chose their duet partners. I presume more will be done with the relationship and that scene is part of it all.


----------



## BTackitt

When Brottany pushed Artie's wheelchair away from Santana, she did turn around to face Santana for a sec, point at her boobs, and shake her finger in a no-no fashion. I saw that as tying it into the whole episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> When Brottany pushed Artie's wheelchair away from Santana, she did turn around to face Santana for a sec, point at her boobs, and shake her finger in a no-no fashion. I saw that as tying it into the whole episode.


I missed that. Good excuse to watch it again today.


----------



## MichelleR

BTackitt said:


> When Brottany pushed Artie's wheelchair away from Santana, she did turn around to face Santana for a sec, point at her boobs, and shake her finger in a no-no fashion. I saw that as tying it into the whole episode.


Right, and then there's the line where she tells Santana she's mad at her -- but still finds her hot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's an article on RHPS with a video of the full Time Warp Number. No Puckerman, but Chris is a great Riff-Raff. I don't have anything to compare not having watched the movie yet, but I think Chris does everything great.

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/exclusive-preview-glee-does-the-time-warp-for-rocky-horror-episode--1657#video


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's an article on RHPS with a video of the full Time Warp Number. No Puckerman, but Chris is a great Riff-Raff. I don't have anything to compare not having watched the movie yet, but I think Chris does everything great.
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/exclusive-preview-glee-does-the-time-warp-for-rocky-horror-episode--1657#video


Just watched last week's Glee. I should have known, with that hair... Sam makes a perfect Rocky! But who is Eddie? Puck?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d said:


> Just watched last week's Glee. I should have known, with that hair... Sam makes a perfect Rocky! But who is Eddie? Puck?





> (For the record, if you're as confused as Michele's parents: Chris Colfer's Kurt plays Riff Raff; Dianna Agron's Quinn and Naya Rivera's Santana are both Magenta; Kevin McHale's Artie is the narrator; Amber Riley's Mercedes plays Dr. Frank N. Furter; Jenna Ushkowitz's Tina and Heather Morris's Brittany are both Columbia; *Harry Shum Jr.'s Mike plays Eddie*; and "Glee" newcomer Chord Overstreet's Sam plays Rocky Horror.)


I didn't see Puck anywhere and he's not on the list.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't see Puck anywhere and he's not on the list.


I read somewhere that Puck isn't in this episode (as a matter of fact, he won't be in 6 episodes).. Can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## telracs

I have to say that it sounds like John Stamos singing the role of Eddie in Whatever Happened to Saturday Night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> I have to say that it sounds like John Stamos singing the role of Eddie in Whatever Happened to Saturday Night.


I'm sure I saw something about Stamos singing in this episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching RHPS show for the first time. I can just see Kurt playing Riff-Raff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's going to be a Glee Cast Christmas CD.

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/25/glee-christmas-album-nov-16/


----------



## Monique

Anyone see the Glee GQ pics?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Anyone see the Glee GQ pics?


Here's a link. There's a slideshow.

http://www.gq.com/entertainment/movies-and-tv/201011/glee-photos-rachel-quinn-finn#slide=5

Lea sure likes to show off her undies.  I can't see the problem. These "kids" are all well into their 20's. Glee itself isn't something I'd let young teens watch anyway.


----------



## MichelleR

They _are_ in their twenties and have had everyone from Katie Couric to religious right groups criticizing the pictures. One group said the pictures encouraged pedophilia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> They _are_ in their twenties and have had everyone from Katie Couric to religious right groups criticizing the pictures. One group said the pictures encouraged pedophilia.


I read that. How ridiculous.

A few articles are comparing it to that 17 yr old rock star baring her breasts on stage. They're saying that's what people should be objecting to, not adults in somewhat provocative poses in an adult magazine with NO nudity.

Hey, I want to know why Cory wasn't showing off his undies? Of course, he's such a big dufus he probably wears underoos.


----------



## Meemo

MichelleR said:


> They _are_ in their twenties and have had everyone from Katie Couric to religious right groups criticizing the pictures. One group said the pictures encouraged pedophilia.


It's ridiculous - if they'd just left the pics in GQ, a lot fewer "young kids" would've seen them, instead of having them all over the TV. Buffoonery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> It's ridiculous - if they'd just left the pics in GQ, a lot fewer "young kids" would've seen them, instead of having them all over the TV. Buffoonery.


Good point.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glee itself isn't something I'd let young teens watch anyway.


Really?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Really?


Really. I have a 12 yr old grandson and I don't let him watch it. Santana and Brittany for starters. It would be like getting sex ed behind the garage.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Really. I have a 12 yr old grandson and I don't let him watch it. Santana and Brittany for starters. It would be like getting sex ed behind the garage.


I don't have kids, but I think of 12 as pre-teen. I also haven't seen all the episodes. Have Brittany and Santana done more than kiss on screen?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> I don't have kids, but I think of 12 as pre-teen. I also haven't seen all the episodes. Have Brittany and Santana done more than kiss on screen?


To them, sex is nothing more than blowing your nose. They never say no. Brittany has made out with everyone in the school including the janitor.

I put Glee in the PG-13 category.


----------



## Monique

Oh, si! I thought you meant the two of them together. LOL

PG-13, yeah. I agree with that.


----------



## MichelleR

I referred to it as PG-13 the other day. I have no issue with anything on the show, and I have no children, but I do see it as a show that you'd need to watch with any of the preteens in your house, and even younger teens.


----------



## mlewis78

It's on at 8pm.  I think it's directed at young people, isn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I referred to it as PG-13 the other day. I have no issue with anything on the show, and I have no children, but I do see it as a show that you'd need to watch with any of the preteens in your house, and even younger teens.


No, I don't have any issues with it either.



mlewis78 said:


> It's on at 8pm. I think it's directed at young people, isn't it?


That's the network's decision. My decision is that I don't watch the dvds when the GKs are here.

The shows GS can watch are all on Nick and CN plus Discovery, Science and Nat Geo.


----------



## austenfiend

I won't let my 14-year-old son watch it.  Entirely too much sexual stuff.  It's sad, because it's so well written.  We do, however, listen to the music all the time.  On another note, is anyone else afraid they're going to be disappointed with tonight's RHPS?  It's been hyped so much, I hope I don't feel let down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> I won't let my 14-year-old son watch it. Entirely too much sexual stuff. It's sad, because it's so well written. We do, however, listen to the music all the time. On another note, is anyone else afraid they're going to be disappointed with tonight's RHPS? It's been hyped so much, I hope I don't feel let down.


I'm a little worried myself even though I've only been disappointed in cover versions a couple of times. I saw RHPS for the first time the other night and the experience is still very fresh in my mind. OTOH, can't wait to see Kurt as Riff Raff and I think Lea and Finn are perfect for Janet and Brad.


----------



## 4Katie

> On another note, is anyone else afraid they're going to be disappointed with tonight's RHPS? It's been hyped so much, I hope I don't feel let down.


I've never seen RHPS, so I can't be disappointed. Anything they do will be good!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I've never seen RHPS, so I can't be disappointed. Anything they do will be good!


I watched the movie because I was afraid I would miss some of the inside jokes. Tim Curry was outstandingly, amazingly, wonderful.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I haven't seen anything written here about the availability of the songs in tonight's show but you can buy the CD of the show on Amazon.  I purchased and received my CD last Friday and yes John Stamos does sing "Whatever Happened to Saturday Night" on the CD.

I never did get a chance to watch the movie so I guess if I don't understand something I'll have to watch it later.  I did watch the comparison on line of the original Time Warp with the Glee version, I thought they did a very nice job.

On the topic of young teens (13/14 yo) watching Glee I think for the most part there isn't that much that is questionable, however, there have been a some scenes in the Madonna, Britany and the Duets episodes that were such that I thought were not quite written for young teens, but having said that I also know that these kids are exposed to far more questionable videos and music than anything Glee has put on TV.  IMHO


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched the movie because I was afraid I would miss some of the inside jokes. Tim Curry was outstandingly, amazingly, wonderful.


After your mentioning the other night that you were watching it, I decided that I probably should watch it too before watching tonight's Glee episode. I agree wholeheartedly with you about Tim Curry.


----------



## Geoffrey

They froze those lips!    

Loving this episode.  and it makes me want to go to a floor show ... haven't been in maybe 20 years.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard doing a Sue's Corner than tonight. I had to rewind and watch twice.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm glad Kurt wasn't Frankie.  But, I don't like that they used a woman for that role AND changed the word 'transexual'.


Speaking of changing words ... what's wrong with 'heavy petting' and 'seat wetting' between two consenting adults?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Spoiler



OMG!!! Shue took off his shirt. I think I've died and gone to heaven.



I think this is my favorite episode ever.


----------



## JimJ

Easily the best themed episode yet. I was annoyed by the lyric changes too but most of them make sense in the context of it being a high school performance. Mercedes as Frank is my biggest complaint but at least she did a good job with the song. 

Really fun episode though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't mind Mercedes as Frank. It gave her a chance to show her stuff. Plus, trying to top or even imitate Tim Curry just wouldn't work.

Okay, Heather, wipe up the drool before somebody slips.   That was some scene. Emma was so great. I loved it.

They did good with Time Warp, too.  

I'm definitely glad I watched the movie first.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We watched Glee first and then my husband saw that the movie was showing on satellite right after. So we watched that too. My oldest watched it with us (her first time) and she was just stunned. I spent the entire movie watching her reactions and cracking up.

I think I traumatized her. She really likes Tim Curry.. He narrates a book series that she really enjoys. I don't think she'll ever see him the same way (like me after seeing Pierce Brosnan in spandex and platforms in Mamma Mia!)

As for the drool... <sigh> I'll watch that scene over and over and over....

I also loved John Stamos tonight. I miss his singing.


----------



## Michael Crane

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched the movie because I was afraid I would miss some of the inside jokes. Tim Curry was outstandingly, amazingly, wonderful.


I loved him in it.  Such a great role and he did a helluva job with it!

I watched part of last night's since I just recently saw RHPS for the first time. Not normally a Glee fan, but thought this would be worth checking out. Liked what I saw. I DVR'd it and will watch the rest later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael Crane said:


> I loved him in it.  Such a great role and he did a helluva job with it!
> 
> I watched part of last night's since I just recently saw RHPS for the first time. Not normally a Glee fan, but thought this would be worth checking out. Liked what I saw. I DVR'd it and will watch the rest later.


Glee is absolutely wonderful. There are so many great episodes, you should just watch it from the beginning. You'll come to love Sue even as you hate her.


----------



## BTackitt

I really like how


Spoiler



Sue treats the young down's syndrome girl. She was very sweet to her.


 and how Shue


Spoiler



was totally baffled by it last night


.


----------



## Crystalmes

OMG! I watched it last night, and then again this morning before work!!!

I so want to watch RHPS again now!!!! And Will..... WOW


----------



## austenfiend

Okay, don't anybody throw things at me, but I didn't care for last night's episode.  Sue was fabulous, as were Will's abs, but I have to say I think it was my least favorite episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> Okay, don't anybody throw things at me, but I didn't care for last night's episode. Sue was fabulous, as were Will's abs, but I have to say I think it was my least favorite episode.


I wouldn't even throw a sock at you. We all have our favorites and our not so favorites.

I wouldn't rank this one as a top favorite, but I loved the music. Sue was Sue as always, and I can't ask for more than that.


----------



## 4Katie

I loved the show. Time Warp alone was worth the price of admission!


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> We watched Glee first and then my husband saw that the movie was showing on satellite right after. So we watched that too. My oldest watched it with us (her first time) and she was just stunned. I spent the entire movie watching her reactions and cracking up.
> 
> I think I traumatized her. She really likes Tim Curry.. He narrates a book series that she really enjoys. I don't think she'll ever see him the same way (like me after seeing Pierce Brosnan in spandex and platforms in Mamma Mia!)
> 
> As for the drool... <sigh> I'll watch that scene over and over and over....
> 
> I also loved John Stamos tonight. I miss his singing.


I'll never see Tim Curry the same again after seeing him on "Criminal Minds" - creepy, creepy!

I really need to watch all of Rocky Horror - I've never watched it from beginning to end, just bits & pieces. Loved the Glee episode though. Especially seeing Barry Bostwick & Meatloaf in it!


----------



## 4Katie

And btw, didn't Meatloaf look good!


----------



## Michael Crane

♫ LET'S DO THE TIME WARP AGAIN!!!♫

dangit... now that's stuck in my head again!


----------



## Margaret

austenfiend said:


> Okay, don't anybody throw things at me, but I didn't care for last night's episode. Sue was fabulous, as were Will's abs, but I have to say I think it was my least favorite episode.


I have to say that last night's episode was not one of my favorites either. I was happy to see that Sue still had her TV spot, and this cast always does a great job with any musical number that they are handed, so their renditions of the songs from RHPS were well done and fun to watch. However, it seemed to me, that the story line took a weak second place to the musical routines this week. My favorite episodes are those where both the music and the story support each other, but are strong enough to stand alone. This week's story seemed more like filler.


Spoiler



It also seemed a little ridiculous that Mr. Shue planned to stage this elaborate show mainly as a ploy to get Emma back. Didn't he learn his lesson with the whole Brittany Spears fiasco?


 I do have to admit that it was fun to see "Uncle Jesse" singing and dancing again, and I have been singing "The Time Warp" - at least the two lines that I know - all day long. Even a less than perfect episode of Glee is more entertaining than much of what is on TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I'll never see Tim Curry the same again after seeing him on "Criminal Minds" - creepy, creepy!


He wasn't creepy enough as Dr. Frank? 



> I really need to watch all of Rocky Horror - I've never watched it from beginning to end, just bits & pieces. Loved the Glee episode though. Especially seeing Barry Bostwick & Meatloaf in it!


I _thought_ that was them. I recognized BB, but not Meatloaf. What a great turn they did with Sue standing over her lit pumpkin looking sinister.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> I have to say that last night's episode was not one of my favorites either. I was happy to see that Sue still had her TV spot, and this cast always does a great job with any musical number that they are handed, so their renditions of the songs from RHPS were well done and fun to watch. However, it seemed to me, that the story line took a weak second place to the musical routines this week. My favorite episodes are those where both the music and the story support each other, but are strong enough to stand alone. This week's story seemed more like filler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It also seemed a little ridiculous that Mr. Shue planned to stage this elaborate show mainly as a ploy to get Emma back. Didn't he learn his lesson with the whole Brittany Spears fiasco?
> 
> 
> I do have to admit that it was fun to see "Uncle Jesse" singing and dancing again, and I have been singing "The Time Warp" - at least the two lines that I know - all day long. Even a less than perfect episode of Glee is more entertaining than much of what is on TV.


I agree. The storyline was weak. There was barely enough to hold the musical numbers together. Will's a nice guy, but he hasn't got a clue.

Uncle Jesse was trending on Twitter yesterday.


----------



## mlewis78

Margaret said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It also seemed a little ridiculous that Mr. Shue planned to stage this elaborate show mainly as a ploy to get Emma back.


Took the words right out of my keyboard. I enjoyed the show for the music. Guess they want to use human weaknesses to drive the story.


----------



## 4Katie

Margaret said:


> However, it seemed to me, that the story line took a weak second place to the musical routines this week. My favorite episodes are those where both the music and the story support each other, but are strong enough to stand alone. This week's story seemed more like filler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It also seemed a little ridiculous that Mr. Shue planned to stage this elaborate show mainly as a ploy to get Emma back. Didn't he learn his lesson with the whole Brittany Spears fiasco?


I agree the story line wasn't so great, but it worked for me.


Spoiler



And I totally bought Mr. Shue doing RHPS for Emma. He's so totally in love with her, and that's how he expresses himself.



I thought Emma looked great.


----------



## 4Katie

The Washington Post agrees that it wasn't such a great story line:



> The TV academy really does need to create an Emmy category for Most Convoluted Plotline. This episode would win hands down.


The article included a poll for which song was done the best. Surprisingly, the winner wasn't The Time Warp - it was, by a very slim margin, Will and Emma's Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me.

The article, poll and videos of the songs can be found here:

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/tvblog/2010/10/glee-week-5-we-watch-so-you-do.html


----------



## Monique

Really enjoyed the musical numbers, but overall "eh" for pretty much the same reasons others have stated.


----------



## BTackitt

I had to go back and watch the first 10 minutes just now. I missed them last night because we were out, and came home during the first commercial break. OMG MeatLoaf & Barry Bostwick! Holy Schmoley!  

sorry had to get that out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't always need a plot to enjoy a show. Last night's episode was sheer entertainment. John Stamos singing and dancing, the time warp, Will <drool> and Emma's number, Sue's Corner, seeing Kurt as Riff Raff. It all added up for me and I ignored the lack of plot.. Either that or I was just struck dumb by seeing Will shirtless again....

I should add that Mr. Shue wasn't the only one with some amazing abs....


----------



## skyblue

I thought the story line was far fetched, but I loved Time Warp!


----------



## 4Katie

> I don't always need a plot to enjoy a show. Last night's episode was sheer entertainment.


What she said.

Am I the only one here who's not hot for Will? He totally doesn't do it for me.

Now, John Stamos...


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He wasn't creepy enough as Dr. Frank?


Dr. Frank was campy & freaky. The Criminal Minds dude he played was just...creepy, and evil. Hard to find a picture that does it justice. For anyone who's got this DVRed and hasn't watched yet - don't watch!!!! (It's the first show of this current season.)


----------



## Monique

4Katie said:


> Am I the only one here who's not hot for Will? He totally doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Now, John Stamos...


LOL. I appreciate his bod, but he doesn't do it for me at all. But, sadly, neither does John Stamos. I like both of them, but they don't do it for me.


----------



## Geoffrey

4Katie said:


> Am I the only one here who's not hot for Will? He totally doesn't do it for me.


He's not #1 on my hit parade. But ....



Spoiler



I wouldn't kick him out for eating crackers in bed ....


----------



## mlewis78

I like Mr. Shue for his character, singing and dancing more than anything, but his motivation last night was disappointing for me. Emma is not on my fave list of Glee characters.


Spoiler



That he insisted on rehearsing that number with Emma was pure manipulation on his part and stupidity on hers. They were being spied on but didn't notice.


 I did love that song, though. I realize that nothing in the plot should be taken seriously.


----------



## 4Katie

So, how come no one has mentioned Brittany's choice of


Spoiler



a peanut allergy


 for her Halloween costume? lol

And


Spoiler



Mercedes slapping down Santana's hand as it was going up in response to Carl (John Stamos) saying 'If I play Eddie, I won't have to grind up against the students.'


 One of those subtle but hysterical Glee moments.


----------



## Mom of 4

Just wondering if it's me or...
While I think Lea Michele (Rachel) has a fantastic voice, she seems to mimic the original artists she is covering, and does nothing to make the songs her own.  A few weeks ago when she sang the song from Yentle she sounded EXACTLY like Barbara.  Last night, her songs were identical to the soundtrack version of RHPS.  Whereas Dianna Argon (Quinn) mixed hers up a bit and gave it a little twist.  

What do you think?  Should they they be singing identical covers or their own interprtation/twist on the songs?


----------



## austenfiend

I agree, Lea Michele does basically re-do the numbers, but my feeling is they were so fantastic originally, why mess with them.  I guess I'm a creature of habit, when songs get changed a lot it really bothers me.  For example, when they did the GaGa song Poker Face, it was so different I really didn't like it; however, after downloading it and listening it to it about 40 gabillion times, I love it.  Same with I Wanna Hold Your Hand, I wasn't enamored with it originally, but upon re-listening (and re-listening) it's grown on me.  Especially since it makes me think back to how it fit into the story line on the show.

Who knows, maybe there's some kind of Barbra rule that you can't change her songs...Don't Rain On My Parade was exactly the same as well.  But she did change Happy Days are Here Again - but was wearing a Barbra sailor outfit to balance it out!


----------



## Crystalmes

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't always need a plot to enjoy a show. Last night's episode was sheer entertainment. John Stamos singing and dancing, the time warp, Will <drool> and Emma's number, Sue's Corner, seeing Kurt as Riff Raff. It all added up for me and I ignored the lack of plot.. Either that or I was just struck dumb by seeing Will shirtless again....
> 
> I should add that Mr. Shue wasn't the only one with some amazing abs....


Um yea... LOL!!! HOT


----------



## 4Katie

I agree that Lea isn't as original as some of the others. I'm okay with it, though, because everything is still uniquely Glee.

I'm actually kinda glad she didn't change up some of the Barbra songs - especially Don't Rain on My Parade. I love listening to her sing them.


----------



## Crystalmes

I loved when Becky told Shu "Give me some chocolate or I'll cut you!" HAHAHAHA


----------



## 4Katie

I know a song I'd love for Glee to cover. I love how they do big group numbers, and seeing Meatloaf on the last episode got me thinking... They should seriously do Paradise by the Dashboard Light. It has parts for different singers, it would be easy to work a plot around it, and they'd KILL with that song! 

I can totally see Finn (wanting sex) and Rachel (wanting a commitment) singing lead.


----------



## Crystalmes

That would be good!!!!!!


----------



## Meemo

Mom of 4 said:


> Just wondering if it's me or...
> While I think Lea Michele (Rachel) has a fantastic voice, she seems to mimic the original artists she is covering, and does nothing to make the songs her own. A few weeks ago when she sang the song from Yentle she sounded EXACTLY like Barbara. Last night, her songs were identical to the soundtrack version of RHPS. Whereas Dianna Argon (Quinn) mixed hers up a bit and gave it a little twist.
> 
> What do you think? Should they they be singing identical covers or their own interprtation/twist on the songs?


I think it might be a deliberate character choice for her - Rachel is probably the only one (besides maybe Kurt - his version of "Rose's Turn" was pretty close to the original as well) who's familiar with those songs. She's probably listened to them a gazillion times on her boom box (don't I remember seeing a boom box in her room?? A pink bedazzled one comes to mind...) I've never gotten the impression that the other New Directions members are really into Broadway musicals.

Also interesting - just saw this on Wiki as I was trying to remember something...Jayma Mays auditioned for Glee with the song "Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me" from The Rocky Horror Show.


----------



## MichelleR

In case anyone is obsessed with Lea Michele's facial expressions:


























The site name is NSFW, but if interested you can click here!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Rocky Horror wasn't my favorite episode, but it was fun to see John Stamos sing and dance. He's been great for the show.
L.J.


----------



## BTackitt

Cory Monteith sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101029/ap_en_tv/us_people_cory_monteith


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Cory Monteith sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101029/ap_en_tv/us_people_cory_monteith


He actually looks his age in that photo.


----------



## 4Katie

I think we can finally see Kurt's boyfriend:

http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-04-glee-preview-promo-darren-criss?relate=

I believe our Kurt is smitten.

I think I am too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I think we can finally see Kurt's boyfriend:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-04-glee-preview-promo-darren-criss?relate=
> 
> I believe our Kurt is smitten.
> 
> I think I am too!


He is def cute.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Darren Criss. some know him as the kid from Eastwick the TV series (lasted half a season). Or now Glee. My friends and I (major youtube viewers) know him as Harry Potter in "A Very Potter Musical".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How cool! Thanks, V.A.


----------



## mlewis78

Lea Michele is one of the guests on Conan O'Brien's new show tonight. I have set up the dvr.

http://www.teamcoco.com/schedule


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol friend was watching my copies of Supernatural Season 1. Guess who's in it? Cory (plays Finn) is in the Widego (sp?) episode


----------



## dpinmd

Well, I know that I'm a couple of pages behind, and I apologize for resurrecting an old subject, but I just wanted to say that I actually understood (and somewhat agreed with) the uproar over the GQ photo spread.  To me, the issue was not that young kids might see the pictures, but rather that the women were dressed/posed in a way that simultaneously "infantilized" and "sexualized" them -- the knee socks, the plaid skirts, the lollipop, etc -- in a way that seemed designed to make grown men (e.g. the readers of GQ) fantasize about young girls.  I wouldn't have had a problem if they had been sexy grown-up pictures of Lea Michele and Diana Agron, who are in fact adults.  But the fact that they dressed and posed them like sexed-up teenagers/little girls seemed inappropriate to me.  (I had the same objection to Britney Spears' sexy schoolgirl look in the "Baby One More Time" video when it came out.)  I also thought it was an interesting double standard that Cory Monteith was not objectified in the same way.

Anyway, JMHO.


----------



## Meemo

Vegas_Asian said:


> lol friend was watching my copies of Supernatural Season 1. Guess who's in it? Cory (plays Finn) is in the Widego (sp?) episode


I saw him on an old Stargate SG1 yesterday.


----------



## MichelleR

dpinmd said:


> Well, I know that I'm a couple of pages behind, and I apologize for resurrecting an old subject, but I just wanted to say that I actually understood (and somewhat agreed with) the uproar over the GQ photo spread. To me, the issue was not that young kids might see the pictures, but rather that the women were dressed/posed in a way that simultaneously "infantilized" and "sexualized" them -- the knee socks, the plaid skirts, the lollipop, etc -- in a way that seemed designed to make grown men (e.g. the readers of GQ) fantasize about young girls. I wouldn't have had a problem if they had been sexy grown-up pictures of Lea Michele and Diana Agron, who are in fact adults. But the fact that they dressed and posed them like sexed-up teenagers/little girls seemed inappropriate to me. (I had the same objection to Britney Spears' sexy schoolgirl look in the "Baby One More Time" video when it came out.) I also thought it was an interesting double standard that Cory Monteith was not objectified in the same way.
> 
> Anyway, JMHO.


I understand that perspective, I do. And now I'll disagree. 

They looked like adult women. The appeal of the pictures is the mix of innocence and womanhood and that a woman is channeling that. Men who really like the lollipop set like the lollipop set, not adult women in plaid skirts. Most men who would love their wives to dress up like that are clear on the difference between child and woman and would take a bullet before becoming confused. The thing is that these actresses actually play teen girls and look lovely doing it and yet the line is not blurred. If anything, the guy who watches the show for Lea Michele loves knowing it's okay because she's a woman in her twenties. He could never watch a show with an actual teen actress in the same way.

Cory Monteith was not objectified because the magazine was Gentleman's Quarterly. Gentlemen who like gentlemen buy different magazines.  His job there was to be the lucky dog surrounded by beautiful women. Then the Rocky Horror episode came on and he was in his boxers, Sam wore less. When Cory does a magazine that caters to women, there'll be beefcake.


----------



## Geoffrey

Say Whaaaaat?!!?    The kiss.  

I thought they might go there at the beginning of the episode but I'm surprised they actually did ...


----------



## 4Katie

dpinmd said:


> Well, I know that I'm a couple of pages behind, and I apologize for resurrecting an old subject, but I just wanted to say that I actually understood (and somewhat agreed with) the uproar over the GQ photo spread. To me, the issue was not that young kids might see the pictures, but rather that the women were dressed/posed in a way that simultaneously "infantilized" and "sexualized" them -- the knee socks, the plaid skirts, the lollipop, etc -- in a way that seemed designed to make grown men (e.g. the readers of GQ) fantasize about young girls. I wouldn't have had a problem if they had been sexy grown-up pictures of Lea Michele and Diana Agron, who are in fact adults. But the fact that they dressed and posed them like sexed-up teenagers/little girls seemed inappropriate to me. (I had the same objection to Britney Spears' sexy schoolgirl look in the "Baby One More Time" video when it came out.) I also thought it was an interesting double standard that Cory Monteith was not objectified in the same way.


That's the first criticism I've heard about the GQ pics that makes any sense. And it makes a lot of sense.

Having said that... I can also see Michelle's point. It is a men's magazine, and everyone involved is an adult. If it works for them, who am I to complain?


----------



## 4Katie

Geoffrey said:


> Say Whaaaaat?!!? The kiss.


Wow - That certainly took me by surprise! Loved Kurt's little speech, though.


----------



## MichelleR

Geoffrey said:


> Say Whaaaaat?!!? The kiss.
> 
> I thought they might go there at the beginning of the episode but I'm surprised they actually did ...


I sorta saw it coming -- you know those mind games you play with yourself?

Is he ... could he be .. well, that seems explosive ... and the name of the episode is ... I think he's going to .... nah! OH!!!! Yes they did!

I loved this episode. It was touching to see


Spoiler



Kurt literally see that it gets better and there are places where he'll be accepted.


 Call me a sucker, but I also loved the


Spoiler



Beiste


 thing. This is not the first time they've subverted expectations and stayed true to their message of acceptance.


----------



## prairiesky

I was pleased to see them address the bully issues that are very visible in the media now.  Sending the message that life will get better after high school, hang in there, face your tormentor seemed to be timely.  I don't understand how physical bullying in schools can't be stopped by the administration.  Of course, many bullying techniques (internet, phones etc.) can bypass that.  Anyway, I appreciated the message last night.  And, I do like the Beiste!  She reminds me of a gym teacher that I had in high school.  She was the kindest women, but looked like the typical manish gym teacher.


----------



## Geoffrey

Off topic: Are you familiar with the It Gets Better Project? I certainly wish I had heard something like this when I was in Jr. High and High School ....


----------



## hsuthard

I just watched tonight. I know the show's not always age appropriate, but I often watch with my two middle-school boys (they're always up still doing homework and I just can't wait forever to start watching). I love seeing how the homophobia, bullying, and prejudices don't make any sense to them yet. I hope that doesn't change. 

I liked this episode, but where are they going with Puck??


----------



## MichelleR

Geoffrey said:


> Off topic: Are you familiar with the It Gets Better Project? I certainly wish I had heard something like this when I was in Jr. High and High School ....


Yep. There are so many great videos. I think my fave is this couple:


----------



## hsuthard

MichelleR said:


> Yep. There are so many great videos. I think my fave is this couple:


That is great! I love how they felt the best adult to turn to was the librarian. I guess reading makes you more tolerant or open minded?


----------



## 4Katie

Excellent Glee article in Rolling Stone magazine - they really seem to get it:



> How 'Glee' Became a Pop-Culture Juggernaut
> The hit show, with its brilliant second season, has filled the void left by MTV
> 
> Many people predicted Glee would run out of gas after the novelty wore off. But these people turned out to be totally wrong, because the Fox musical juggernaut is on a historic run. This season just keeps getting stronger - every episode makes you wonder how they'll top it next week. The Britney and Rocky Horror episodes aren't merely the show's funniest moments ever - they prove how Glee has taken its place at the heart of pop culture, where radio and MTV used to rule supreme. It's where music and dancing and high school and drama and sex all go to intersect - no TV show has really held that position before.
> 
> When Bob Dylan went rock & roll in 1965, he famously declared, "The only place where it's happening is on the radio and records. That's where the people hang out." In 2010, there might not be much left of records or the radio. But Glee has embraced that vision of pop music as the place where the people hang out. Part of its greatness is its sincere nut-case enthusiasm for every style of music under the sun. Nothing is off-limits on Glee: They'll sing Color Me Badd, Syreeta, Aerosmith or Lady Gaga, coasting from show tunes to trash-rock oldies to hip-hop to Vegas razzle-dazzle. Like MTV in its prime, Glee will devour anything and turn it into pure spectacle. It's almost like the kids of New Directions are the last real pop stars, the only ones who have the cojones to embrace the strangeness of the American pop pageant.
> 
> Really, the key to this whole season is that amazing Britney episode, where Rachel says, "Let's face it, Finn, this relationship is only going to work if we're both losers." That sums up Glee, and that's also its message to America. Nobody at William McKinley High School listens to music for the sake of coolness - they're all loser underdogs, and they love music because it embodies that same underdog spirit.
> 
> So there's something incredibly generous and affectionate about the way Glee treats the most godforsaken corners of pop music. Glee creator Ryan Murphy clearly loves to rescue forgotten obscurities, just as he loves to bring new resonance to famous tunes you thought were played out. Every episode seems to dig up at least one song you thought you'd never hear again - hell, in a lot of cases, they're songs you hoped you'd never hear again. But that boldly eclectic embrace is what gives Glee its kick. And that's why nothing else on TV can touch its ambition or impact.
> 
> This season has been a huge leap for Glee in terms of warmth. Glee is still full of magnificently bitchy dialogue, especially when Santana Lopez is around: You gotta love how she tells Brittany, "I'm making out with you because I'm like a lizard. If I don't have something warm beneath me, I can't digest my food." But it's gotten more expansive emotionally as well as musically. The characters have become much more likable and humane, and that emotional growth has allowed Glee to avoid the disastrous missteps that have hobbled so many high school series, like The O.C. and Gossip Girl. The earliest episodes had a petulant edge, as if Glee arrived with a chip on its shoulder, but success has made Glee sweeter, and that's only made it more adventurous. The instant-classic Britney episode only worked because everyone was incredibly respectful to both the music and the girl, right down to her high-five with Artie. Glee couldn't have pulled that off last year.
> 
> Some people complain that this season contains less plot, but that just proves people really need something to complain about. Increasingly, Glee trusts the music to tell the story, and that's why it's hopping from one high to another. Brittany singing Britney's "I'm a Slave 4 U" wasn't just more entertaining than Season One's teen-mom subplot, it was more interesting and profound.
> 
> The Rocky Horror episode was a strange triumph, directed by Hairspray's Adam Shankman. When Will Schuester is trying to explain this Seventies glam-rock musical to the students, he says, "It was for outcasts, people on the fringes who had no place left to go but were searching for someplace, anyplace, where they felt like they belonged." That's exactly the turf Glee has claimed, with an audacious spirit that the rest of the pop world seems to have abandoned. Yet that's the spirit that has made Glee a one-of-a-kind creative phenomenon. And that's why America loves Glee the way Britney loves pizza with ranch dressing.


http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/17389/233161


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## B-Kay 1325

too cute!!!


----------



## BTackitt

`Glee' guest star Darren Criss joins Fox show

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101115/ap_en_tv/us_tv_glee_criss


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I received my copy of the Glee Christmas Album today.  I can hardly wait to listen to it.  The line up has Chris Colfer (Kurt) and Darren Criss (Blaine) singing "Baby, It's Cold Outside".  It also has k.d. lang and Matthew Morrison (Will) singing "You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch".  There are a total of 12 songs on the Album.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I received my copy of the Glee Christmas Album today. I can hardly wait to listen to it. The line up has Chris Colfer (Kurt) and Darren Criss (Blaine) singing "Baby, It's Cold Outside". It also has k.d. lang and Matthew Morrison (Will) singing "You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch". There are a total of 12 songs on the Album.


Mine should have arrived today but it didn't. Grrrrrrr.

Darren Criss was at the NYC premiere of Harry Potter. Glee's PR guys at work.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm getting ready to buy my Glee Christmas album via iTunes. Can't wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked on delivery status and UPS said it was delivered to my front door. Hmmm, got a package but it had a book in it. Could it be? Yes, it could. The CD had been packed _under _the book and _under _the invoice. Now it's safely in my hands and I'm off to listen.


----------



## mlewis78

I bought the Christmas songs via download.

Just thought I'd post this myspace page (not mine) where you can listen to the songs. So far I'm hearing full songs here.

http://www.myspace.com/musicfromglee/music/albums/rehab-glee-cast-version-12205055


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine are downloading right now. Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm so depressed. I lost track of time and missed it tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so depressed. I lost track of time and missed it tonight.


I missed it too Gertie. I kept thinking today was Monday and was killing time until Castle came on 

I thought I was getting lucky and getting my Christmas CD downloaded a day early.


----------



## MichelleR

I have a Gwyneth Paltrow problem. She makes me grind my teeth. She has from the first moment I laid eyes on her and I burst into uncontrollable laughter at the end of Seven.  I actually forgot the first three of four times I read she was going to be on and I think it was my mind protecting itself. I acknowledge this is a bit nuts, but it's actually beyond my control. My husband made me watch Glee even though, as much as I love the show, I knew it would be torture. I read while she was on and tried to block it out.  I think I might have enjoyed the character had she been played by just about anyone else on the planet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Luvmy4brats said:


> I missed it too Gertie. I kept thinking today was Monday and was killing time until Castle came on
> 
> I thought I was getting lucky and getting my Christmas CD downloaded a day early.


I guess we'll both be watching it on Hulu tomorrow.

I did catch the previews for next week. Carol Burnett! Can't wait.


----------



## Monique

I can't stand GP either. It's all I can do to watch this ep.


----------



## JimJ

Am I the only one here who likes GP? LOL I thought she did good tonight and her new movie could be good, although it seems kind of like a female version of Crazy Heart.


----------



## Monique

The only role recently that I can deal with is, oddly, Pepper Potts. It's just about the complete opposite of my image of her, but she pulls it off. I have to give her that. But that's it!


----------



## Cindy416

JimJ said:


> Am I the only one here who likes GP? LOL I thought she did good tonight and her new movie could be good, although it seems kind of like a female version of Crazy Heart.


I loved her in "Shakespeare in Love," and thought she was fun tonight.


----------



## Monique

Just finished and have to admit she wasn't horrible. But she still bugs me!


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't watched this episode yet, but I've liked GP in most of her movies.  She played a very weak character in Talented Mr. Ripley, but that was just the role, I think.  I did see her Glee video on the Rolling Stone website in advance and liked it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I watched it and was not impressed.  I liked the music but the entire back story was off for me it didn't put anyone in a good light, although I thought Bieste got the last word this time (good for her).  GP's character seemed a bit predatory to me and if I had a HS age boy I would not want her type to be his teacher.  The Mr. & Mrs. Sheu (sp) story is over as far as I'm concerned, she can fade out of the storyline now. (Their story last night was creepy). IMHO  This episode was not my favorite.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just saw this article:

http://www.popeater.com/2010/11/17/matthew-morrison-glee-details-cover/

(I hope this link works)

Oh my, I never had a teacher who looked like this.


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just saw this article:
> 
> http://www.popeater.com/2010/11/17/matthew-morrison-glee-details-cover/
> 
> (I hope this link works)
> 
> Oh my, I never had a teacher who looked like this.


[sigh] Only in my dreams have I ever even KNOWN anyone who looks like this.


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just finished watching the ep on Hulu. Great view of the Schue Shoulders when Terri was giving him a back rub. 

I guess his last comment in the article was about the GQ spread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just saw this article:
> 
> http://www.popeater.com/2010/11/17/matthew-morrison-glee-details-cover/
> 
> (I hope this link works)
> 
> Oh my, I never had a teacher who looked like this.


How could you not post the picture Shame on you 










Love me some shirtless Will pictures....


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> How could you not post the picture Shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some shirtless Will pictures....


Watch out, Heather, or they'll NEVER let you out of the hospital. How do you expect to be able to breathe when looking at THAT?? 

(Hope you're feeling better. I'm sure a shirtless Will can do wonders.)


----------



## Geoffrey

Luvmy4brats said:


> How could you not post the picture Shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some shirtless Will pictures....


Just for the record, I'd like to point out that I look nothing like that without my shirt on.


----------



## Cindy416

Geoffrey said:


> Just for the record, I'd like to point out that I look nothing like that without my shirt on.


Don't feel too sad about that, Geoffrey. I know very few, if any, who look like that without a shirt. (He's a fantastic speciman of a man, isn't he?)


----------



## 4Katie

It's not my favorite episode, either, but I can't explain exactly why. I'm not a GP fan, but I didn't hate her last night. (In fact, I might even d/l her version of Forget Me.) And I enjoyed her number with Rachel, mostly cuz Rachel looked so darned happy. I do hate Terri - she needs to go and not come back. That storyline is creepy and done. And I think the story with Kurt and Karovsky is kinda strange. They're gonna have to do something with it, one way or another, before it gets too weird. The little kids were cool. I could barely understand anything any of them said, but they sure looked good.

I absolutely loved how Mr. Shue kept trying to come up with more Journey songs. And I really like Darren Criss and his character - looking forward to seeing (and hearing) more of him.


----------



## Cindy416

I forgot about the little kids. They were adorable!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed Singin' In The Rain. I watched the ep on Hulu and it kept skipping. It was even worse on Fox. The whole vid was skipping.  

I got a kick out of the Velma/Roxie number. Very cute. And the little ones were adorable especially little Puck ... the guns are loaded.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Luvmy4brats said:


> How could you not post the picture Shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some shirtless Will pictures....


I'm sorry, I don't really know how. I wasn't sure I could even post a link that would work, I'm just really glad that it did. lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More Glee news.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/11/17/glee-exclusive-thriller-superbowl/


----------



## 4Katie

I can't wait for the Superbowl episode!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I watched this week's episode last night.  Loved the music and thought the plot was just silly.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> I watched this week's episode last night. Loved the music and thought the plot was just silly.


It was definitely a silly plot, but I still enjoyed it and laughed a lot. Loved the music, too.


----------



## 4Katie

MORE Glee news!



> 'Glee' tops charts again with 'Teenage Dream'
> 
> Glee's rendition of Katy Perry's "Teenage Dream" has sold 214,000 digital copies, which bests the cast's "Don't Stop Believin' " and puts it in the top slot on Billboard's Hot 100 this week, Columbia Records announced. This latest chart-topper means Glee now has the second-most entries ever on the Hot 100 list: Including this week's new entries, the show has 93 songs that have made the cut. Only Elvis Presley, with 108 tracks, has more.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/11/19/glee-teenage-dream/

I have to say, that is one of my favorite Glee songs.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I got the Glee Christmas CD today.. can I admit, I wish Lea wasn't the lead on half of the songs? I mean, she has a nice voice, but I think some of the songs would have sounded better is others had sung them...

And OMG Chris Colfer on "Baby it's cold outside" In my head I could *So* see him acting as he sang this.


----------



## 4Katie

> ok.. I got the Glee Christmas CD today.. can I admit, I wish Lea wasn't the lead on half of the songs? I mean, she has a nice voice, but I think some of the songs would have sounded better is others had sung them...


Interesting you should say that... I'm putting off getting the album because I'm afraid there'll be too much Lea. I love her, but sometimes a little of her voice goes a long way.


----------



## Geoffrey

This was not my favorite episode.  But, I loved Carol Burnett as Sue's mama.


----------



## MichelleR

Anyone else think that


Spoiler



Karofsky will kill himself or try to kill Kurt?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Anyone else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Karofsky will kill himself or try to kill Kurt?


Yup. The first. How else will Kurt come back to McKinley?

I wish they would have given Carol Burnett a better song to sing with Sue. The wedding was very cool and it was good to see Brittany and Artie together.


----------



## 4Katie

I really enjoyed the show. I loved the whole wedding/Kurt/Finn thing. Everybody looked so happy!  But I thought Carol Burnett was underused. lol - I think I just have very high expectations for Glee.


----------



## Cindy416

MichelleR said:


> Anyone else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Karofsky will kill himself or try to kill Kurt?


I think you're probably right, and think it might take the form of your first suggestion. We know that Kurt has to get back to the glee club before sectionals, which gives him a week to get back there.


----------



## hsuthard

MichelleR said:


> Anyone else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Karofsky will kill himself or try to kill Kurt?


My DH has been saying the first for weeks now. I agree. It was very interesting meeting his dad last night, too.


----------



## MichelleR

If so, it would really hit home how bullying causes damage to people you might not even expect.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I liked the episode for the most part (didn't care for the Sue wedding).  I really thought the Burt/Carol wedding was unique and fun and I liked how Finn finally stepped up for Kurt.  Did anyone understand why Karofsky took the cake topper from Kurt?  I thought that scene was pretty creepy the way it happened.  I am going to watch it again to see if I missed something.


----------



## 4Katie

I didn't care for Sue's wedding, either. And I'd forgotten about the cake-topper. What was up with that?!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I liked Sue's track suit wedding dress.  

I didn't recognize the wedding cake topper, but now that I know what it was, I think I know why.  Karofsky must have it bad for Kurt. I think he's picturing him and Kurt getting married. 

If what we're speculating about Karofsky happens, do you think Kurt will ever tell anyone about the kiss? Isn't it ironic that his first kiss is one that he didn't want?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sue's dress was just about the only thing about wedding that was funny.  I have felt bad for Kurt since that kiss, how sad that his first kiss was done is such a way.  I've been wondering what happened to Karofsky's side kick, the other football player that was always around when they were harassing Kurt, he doesn't seem to be around any more.  I saw a preview performance of next weeks show and Kurt was performing with the all boy Glee Club (can't remember their name) with the New Directions watching from the audience.  Mr. Scheuster (sp) didn't look at all happy but the kids seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Sue's dress was just about the only thing about wedding that was funny. I have felt bad for Kurt since that kiss, how sad that his first kiss was done is such a way. I've been wondering what happened to Karofsky's side kick, the other football player that was always around when they were harassing Kurt, he doesn't seem to be around any more. I saw a preview performance of next weeks show and Kurt was performing with the all boy Glee Club (can't remember their name) with the New Directions watching from the audience. Mr. Scheuster (sp) didn't look at all happy but the kids seemed to be enjoying it.


Aren't they The Warblers?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Friend I picking up glee game for the Wii


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> Friend I picking up glee game for the Wii


Tell us all about it.


----------



## mlewis78

Watched this week's show tonight. I don't cry easily, but tears came at the end


Spoiler



(with Kurt leaving for other school -- this can't be forever!)


 and when Finn sang the song for Kurt. The wedding was pure entertainment and joy. Sue's story was a side show, but it was good to see Carol Burnett in her role. She seemed perfectly serious but is always FUNNY.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The glee game is cool. It's some of the music from the first season. We haven't really gotten into it. We just were playing quick play so gotta see what we can unlocked or there is any to unlock. It's a lot like the app. Since the girls were mainly playing it was difficult to do the male parts couldn't get the low notes. Friend and I are thinking about recording our lil review eventually. Probably after final but before the holidays


----------



## 4Katie

Loved tonight's episode of Glee. It was everything Glee should be!


----------



## mlewis78

I just watched last night's episode.  Loved the music/dance performances.  A few of the songs are on the Vol. 4 CD (or download) just released Tuesday and other songs are on Itunes for download only.


----------



## BTackitt

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101201/ap_en_mu/us_people_lea_michele

BillBoard honoring Lea Michelle..

Personally I was very happy with last nights episode.. I loved hearing from everyone else in the cast.


----------



## prairiesky

I really loved last nights episode.  Kurt is just so adorable.  I am hoping he goes back to sing with the Glee group.  It was fun to see other artists featured at sectionals.


----------



## 4Katie

prairiesky said:


> I really loved last nights episode. Kurt is just so adorable. I am hoping he goes back to sing with the Glee group.


I agree, but it was really nice to see him so happy.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

4Katie said:


> I agree, but it was really nice to see him so happy.


I didn't really get the feeling that he WAS so happy. I got the feeling that he was really missing everyone and that he felt like he was being asked to lose his identity in his new school. I got the feeling that he realized just how much he had had before.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

gadgetgirl003, I agree.  I think that is what will bring him back to the New Directions.  I also like the friendship developing between Kurt and Rachel, I think they can both use a friend right now.  What was up with the older group of singers, I thought this was supposed to be a High School competition?  I missed the first 15 minutes of the show so didn't see if they addressed that then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Loved tonight's episode of Glee. It was everything Glee should be!


Yes, it certainly was.

Did you catch Emma's look at the end when she hugged Carl? Uh, oh. I see drama ahead.


----------



## 4Katie

I just watched this week's show again. I love Glee, but it really needs something - MORE DANCING BY BRITTANY. Good lord, that girl can move. I love watching her dance.

I'm really looking forward to next week's Christmas show. It better be good, cuz it's the last original show until the big after-the-Super Bowl episode. It'll be worth watching just for Kurt and Blaine's rendition of Baby, It's Cold Outside. That is easily my favorite song on the Christmas album, and I can't wait to see them perform it.


----------



## mlewis78

Preview for next week (don't watch if you want to save it for when you watch the whole show):

http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/03/glee-baby-its-cold-outside/


----------



## prairiesky

Thanks for the previews!  Perfect!


----------



## 4Katie

mlewis78 said:


> Preview for next week (don't watch if you want to save it for when you watch the whole show):
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/03/glee-baby-its-cold-outside/


I can't wait to see the context in which this song is performed. Kurt and Blaine are becoming my two favorite characters.


----------



## Geoffrey

I really liked this episode but it really made me dis-like Rachel that much more.


----------



## 4Katie

Geoffrey said:


> I really liked this episode but it really made me dis-like Rachel that much more.


Yeah, but I think we're supposed to dislike her. That's why I like her!


----------



## Crystalmes

nice christmas gift Rachel!! haha. 

I loved Welcome Christmas at the end!!! And I got choked up with Artie and his walking!!! Britany was so cute.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I just sat down and watched four weeks worth that I had recorded and not watched yet. I really liked last night's show (Christmas). I thought it was one of the best ones so far. I wasn't a big fan of the Rocky Horror Picture Show one for some reason...and Sue's wedding? eh. 
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How perfect that Brittany was Cindy Lou Who. 

I also choked up when they sang Welcome Christmas. I thought that was the best, and then Artie walked  

Excellent episode. Even though Sue arranged the Christmas party for Will, she stayed true to the end. A hair clipper. Perfect. 

At the last second, Finn sort of smiled at Rachel. There's hope yet!


----------



## Cindy416

I thought the Christmas episode was wonderful! It had great music, comedy, and was at times poignant. Loved it!


----------



## kcmay

When Sue found the Gleeks singing in the lunch room, I lost a tear or two. It was a great episode!


----------



## MichelleR

I saw Brittany as Cindy Lou coming fairly early on, but still thought it was great. Very sweet episode with really good songs and it was funny how they reinterpreted The Grinch, complete with an homage to the classic imagery.


----------



## 25803

kcmay said:


> When Sue found the Gleeks singing in the lunch room, I lost a tear or two. It was a great episode!


I cried too  Loved, loved this episode!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I loved Biest talking to Brittany as Santa. And then the legs for Artie. <sniff> It made me see Biest in a whole new light.

I loved the whole episode.


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> I loved Biest talking to Brittany as Santa. And then the legs for Artie. <sniff> It made me see Biest in a whole new light.
> 
> I loved the whole episode.


I loved that part, too. I also loved Will's list that he wrote when trying to come up with a gift for Sue. One of the items was a soul. LOVED it! I really liked the ending, too.


----------



## Brenda M.

I swear I smile thru this show every Tuesday evening. Love it!


----------



## prairiesky

The Christmas episode: PERFECT!


----------



## 4Katie

Another perfect episode. I absolutely loved everything about it.

I was really curious to see how they'd handle Kurt and Blaine's duet - and it was perfect, as well. It was just an innocent rehearsal, but it said so much.



> I saw Brittany as Cindy Lou coming fairly early on, but still thought it was great. Very sweet episode with really good songs and it was funny how they reinterpreted The Grinch, complete with an homage to the classic imagery.


Loved the scenes in the school hallway where you saw them passing through - great homage to the movie!


----------



## Margaret

I loved this episode.  The music and the storyline were perfect for a Christmas episode, and as always the little, almost throwaway, details ( eg. Kurt's gift choice for Sue and the kids' comments to Santa) make this show great TV.  I have to admit that I was a little worried when Mr. Shue came home to a decorated house and a blazing fire.  I was thinking, "Please don't let Terry be there to greet him."  I was very relieved when Sue and the kids appeared.


----------



## Cindy416

Margaret said:


> I loved this episode. The music and the storyline were perfect for a Christmas episode, and as always the little, almost throwaway, details ( eg. Kurt's gift choice for Sue and the kids' comments to Santa) make this show great TV. I have to admit that I was a little worried when Mr. Shue came home to a decorated house and a blazing fire. I was thinking, "Please don't let Terry be there to greet him." I was very releived when Sue and the kids appeared.


I thought the same thing. Had Terri been there, it would have ruined the episode (to some extent, anyway).


----------



## BTackitt

SO Extremely &*$^@%$*%)^[email protected]^) right now! Something is up with out Satellite, and NOTHING recorded for the last 2 days. No new Castle, no new GLEE. Am on the phone now with tech support but...... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## 4Katie

> I have to admit that I was a little worried when Mr. Shue came home to a decorated house and a blazing fire. I was thinking, "Please don't let Terry be there to greet him." I was very releived when Sue and the kids appeared.





> I thought the same thing. Had Terri been there, it would have ruined the episode (to some extent, anyway).


Me too. I was getting bummed just thinking about it!


----------



## kcmay

Do y'all with young kids let them watch Glee? I had to warn a friend today about not letting her 6 yr old watch yesterday's episode, since she Still Believes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> SO Extremely &*$^@%$*%)^[email protected]^) right now! Something is up with out Satellite, and NOTHING recorded for the last 2 days. No new Castle, no new GLEE. Am on the phone now with tech support but...... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


And Castle was great this week, too.



kcmay said:


> Do y'all with young kids let them watch Glee? I had to warn a friend today about not letting her 6 yr old watch yesterday's episode, since she Still Believes.


I don't even let my 12 yr old GS watch. I feel Glee is rated PG-13 and he's a really young 12. Maybe next year.


----------



## mlewis78

Just watched the Christmas Glee tonight.  Geez, how old is Brittney?  She's pretty worldly in other ways.


----------



## LCEvans

> Geez, how old is Brittney? She's pretty worldly in other ways.


I felt that way, too, but still loved the episode and still cried during the lunchroom scene.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> Just watched the Christmas Glee tonight. Geez, how old is Brittney? She's pretty worldly in other ways.


She has always seemed a bit naive to me. She's been in the midst of the other kids' teen angst, though, so I would think she'd be a bit more worldly that Cindy Lou Who.


----------



## MichelleR

Brittany,while clearly experienced in some ways, has been consistently shown to be naive, gullible, and more than a little dim. It's absurd that someone that age is a believer, but the show is often absurd and this would definitely be The Girl Most Likely To Believe. So, yes, in real life this would be  an unlikely thing, as would be way more than half of the things that happen on the show.


----------



## mlewis78

I agree that Brittney is not bright. I guess the idea worked. I was teary in the end.

It was beyond me why Artie would want to perpetuate Brittney's naivety.

I recall that in the 7th grade there was a boy in my class who was troubled. While he wasn't there one day, the teacher told us that


Spoiler



he still didn't know that there was no Santa Claus


. So I thought that that was the upper age for believing in Santa (and that was a stretch).


----------



## 4Katie

> Brittany... has been consistently shown to be naive, gullible, and more than a little dim.


That's quite an understatement!


----------



## MichelleR

mlewis78 said:


> It was beyond me why Artie would want to perpetuate Brittney's naivety.


Envy of her happiness in her belief, remembering the psychological jolt of finding out. Wishing they could return to that innocence. Although, I have it on good authority -- a bag of M & Ms -- that he does exist.


----------



## 4Katie

I think it's as simple as Artie really liking her and wanting her to be happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I think it's as simple as Artie really liking her and wanting her to be happy.


Yes, that's what I thought.



MichelleR said:


> Envy of her happiness in her belief, remembering the psychological jolt of finding out. Wishing they could return to that innocence. Although, I have it on good authority -- a bag of M & Ms -- that he does exist.


Yes, Michelle, they do exist.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

What I want to know is how they put these elaborate sets & the Glee club costumes together on such short notice. No budget but they have 3 new custom made costumes every week?

And who cleaned up all that fake snow? I know Rachel didn't. Do those musicians have nothing else to do but hang around in case someone from the Glee club needs to belt out a song? The piano player is ALWAYS there.


----------



## austenfiend

Warning someone not to let their 6-year-old watch Glee?  I continue to be amazed at how young the people are that are watching.  When the show started, I let my 14-year-old watch the first episode with me, we watched the second episode together but that was it.  I told him that he wouldn't be watching it anymore.  There is far too much sexual stuff in the show for younger people.  They couldn't tone it down and have it be the same show, unfortunately.


----------



## kcmay

Yeah, my friend is disturbed by the sensuality in the show and doesn't let her kids watch episodes as they air. These are supposed to be teenagers -- maybe even below the age of consent. But her kids love the singing and dancing.


----------



## Geoffrey

kcmay said:


> Yeah, my friend is disturbed by the sensuality in the show and doesn't let her kids watch episodes as they air. These are supposed to be teenagers -- maybe even below the age of consent. But her kids love the singing and dancing.


I still remember being below the age of consent ....  .... not much else to do in the rural Midwest ...


----------



## 4Katie

mom133d said:


> What I want to know is how they put these elaborate sets & the Glee club costumes together on such short notice. No budget but they have 3 new custom made costumes every week?
> 
> And who cleaned up all that fake snow? I know Rachel didn't. Do those musicians have nothing else to do but hang around in case someone from the Glee club needs to belt out a song? The piano player is ALWAYS there.


As with all TV shows, I just suspend logic and enjoy!


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> As with all TV shows, I just suspend logic and enjoy!


So do I.


----------



## mscottwriter

My favorite part about the show is always the music, and in case, I loved k d lang's version of the Grinch song.  It was so perfect for Sue!

And, just to add my $.02, I let my preteen watch the show, but occasionally flinch a little at some of the things.

And did anyone else Ed O'Neil's rotten grapes about Jane Lynch winning the Emmy?


----------



## MichelleR

mscott9985 said:


> My favorite part about the show is always the music, and in case, I loved k d lang's version of the Grinch song. It was so perfect for Sue!
> 
> And, just to add my $.02, I let my preteen watch the show, but occasionally flinch a little at some of the things.
> 
> And did anyone else Ed O'Neil's rotten grapes about Jane Lynch winning the Emmy?


Turns out, TV Guide Canada apologized for misquoting him and, even before the retraction, he contacted Jane Lynch to tell her he didn't quite say what they'd reported:
http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/09/ed-oneill-modern-family-glee/

We all love Jane Lynch, but I think the real quote is more nuanced and he was just supporting a co-worker. Also, if I'd only seen one episode of Glee, I might think the character was less nuanced too.

Alleged quote:

"I love Jane, honestly I do. I'm dying to star in one of Christopher Guest's movies alongside her, but I don't think she should have gotten the Emmy for that part. [Sue Sylvester] is just a one-note character."

Actual quote:

"I'm one of Jane Lynch's biggest fans. I love Jane Lynch. She is a genius. But at the same time I said 'Sofia could win' because &#8230; and I've only seen Glee a couple of &#8230; I've only seen Glee once. But I thought Jane's role is rather one-dimensional. It's kind of strident. It's always kind of the same. I've seen her be much better. So I thought 'Sofia's funnier,' and I think she is in these two comparative roles. Anyway, Jane won. But I was hoping that Sofia would."


----------



## Cindy416

For those of you who are interested, Matthew Morrison is going to be on "The Tonight Show with Jay Leno" tonight, where he will be talking about Glee, the Kennedy Center Honors, his first solo record that will be coming out in the spring, and his upcoming concert tour for 2011.


----------



## BTackitt

And no one warned me that I would cry during this GLEE? Someone could have warned me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> And no one warned me that I would cry during this GLEE? Someone could have warned me.


The huge stack of used tissues burying the Glee thread wasn't your first clue?  There were so many touching moments.


----------



## 4Katie

Ed's comments might've been valid after the first few shows, but not anymore. Sue's character has many sides, and this week's episode was a perfect example.

lol - I think everything about this week's show was perfect.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Ed's comments might've been valid after the first few shows, but not anymore. Sue's character has many sides, and this week's episode was a perfect example.
> 
> lol - I think everything about this week's show was perfect.


I almost didn't watch the show because of Sue. By the third episode I realized what a brilliant character she was and how perfectly Jane Lynch played her. Now I look forward to her Suisms. I don't hate Christmas, Will. I hate you.


----------



## mscottwriter

I liked Sue when I thought she was a one-dimensional character, but I *loved *her when I realized she wasn't. What really charms me about her is the care she gives to the special-needs people in her lives.

And talk about crying!! This was worse than the episode where Kurt's dad has a heart attack (and that was a tear-jerker!)


----------



## BTackitt

I absolutely LOVED kd Lang's "You're a Mean one Sue Grinch."
I cried seeing Beist watch all of the Glee Kids & Shue with that neat Machine. I do hope a real machine like that exists for people who need it. That was amazing. I was thrilled to see how all of the kdis & adults worked so hard to keep Britt's belief alive.


----------



## 4Katie

And just exactly where has Kurt's dad been? They made us care about him so much and then he disappeared.


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> And just exactly where has Kurt's dad been? They made us care about him so much and then he disappeared.


He's been on his honeymoon, hasn't he? Or did he already go and get back?


----------



## 4Katie

Pretty long honeymoon. Bet they're having a good time.


----------



## MichelleR

4Katie said:


> And just exactly where has Kurt's dad been? They made us care about him so much and then he disappeared.


It's only been, what, 2 episodes since we've seen them? I love Kurt's dad, but he's definitely a secondary character and I don't ever see him being in every episode.


----------



## 4Katie

I know what you mean... as much as I love all the characters, it's good not to have everyone in every episode. 

But I still miss Burt.


----------



## mscottwriter

> It's only been, what, 2 episodes since we've seen them?


Seems longer for some reason...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Didn't they give up the honeymoon for the tuition so Kurt could go the the other school?  I also thought it was a bit strange last week (Sectionals episode) when Kurt stated to Rachel that he hadn't seen Finn in awhile and didn't know he and Rachel weren't a couple any more.  It's almost as if they missed an episode to explain a few things.

I really like this show and how they somehow always make the music fit the scene/mood.


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Didn't they give up the honeymoon for the tuition so Kurt could go the the other school? I also thought it was a bit strange last week (Sectionals episode) when Kurt stated to Rachel that he hadn't seen Finn in awhile and didn't know he and Rachel weren't a couple any more. It's almost as if they missed an episode to explain a few things.
> 
> I really like this show and how they somehow always make the music fit the scene/mood.


I think you're right about the tuition and the honeymoon.


----------



## 4Katie

Cindy416 said:


> I think you're right about the tuition and the honeymoon.


Yup.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Pretty long honeymoon. Bet they're having a good time.


They gave their honeymoon money to Kurt to pay his tuition for Dalton.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I just got around to watching the Christmas episode on Hulu...I LOVED it! I was thrilled to hear "The Island of Misfit Toys" (perfect for The New Directions!) and absolutely mesmerized by Blaine and Kurt's rendition of "Baby, It's Cold Outside". Absolutely perfect! Loved Sue as the Grinch, and k d lang put out an amazing version of the song!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this show!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet (50 pages is a lot to sort through), but as much as I love the singing and dancing and Sue's biting commentary, I do have a bone of contention to pick over the exaggeration of Asian culture on the show. The first moment was Tina's rant about going to dim sum the night before (that's a breakfast/brunch food), followed by the mention of Asian therapy (cultural taboo for Asians to be in therapy, though that has been improving) and then the mention of an "Asian kiss." I _am_ Asian and have no idea what that means!

I guess the way that I see it is that they're trying way too hard without getting the facts right, and if you're going to make culture an issue, then please do your research.

Okay, stepping off of my soapbox now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Don't know if it has to do with jokes referring to a certain demographic. My friends and I totally get it.

Whenever I do well at something, I do my pose and say something like "itz my Asian skilz"

There is the whole theory that things are cooler when it's Asian. Lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> Don't know if it has to do with jokes referring to a certain demographic. My friends and I totally get it.
> 
> Whenever I do well at something, I do my pose and say something like "itz my Asian skilz"
> 
> There is the whole theory that things are cooler when it's Asian. Lol.


I'm not Asian and that's the way I get it. I thought the "Asian Kiss" was sweet. It was something special between them.

It's sort of like Puck's mother insisting they watch Schindler's List to prove their Jewishness while eating sweet and sour pork.


----------



## mscottwriter

> I guess the way that I see it is that they're trying way too hard without getting the facts right, and if you're going to make culture an issue, then please do your research.


Agree.


----------



## 4Katie

> I'm not Asian and that's the way I get it. I thought the "Asian Kiss" was sweet. It was something special between them.


What she said.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Looks like opinions are mixed. Thanks for voicing them, folks!

Maybe they just don't know any actual Asians to clarify the cultural points like they did for _Gilmore Girls_ :shrug: We'll just have to amuse ourselves by noting the gross inaccuracies, much like the medicinal mistakes made in _House_.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

They may also be making fun of some of the stereotypes.


----------



## mscottwriter

> much like the medicinal mistakes made in House.


 

There's more than one kind of fiction out there...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Power of Madonna is on at 8pm and Brittany is on at 9pm.  Not that I don't have the DVD's. Guess I'm just addicted to commercials.


----------



## Lyndl

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Didn't they give up the honeymoon for the tuition so Kurt could go the the other school? I also thought it was a bit strange last week (Sectionals episode) when Kurt stated to Rachel that he hadn't seen Finn in awhile and didn't know he and Rachel weren't a couple any more. It's almost as if they missed an episode to explain a few things.
> 
> I really like this show and how they somehow always make the music fit the scene/mood.


I think Kurt said he hadn't _talked_ to Finn in a while. I don't think they're close enough yet for those kinds of confidences.


----------



## mscottwriter

Am I the only one who'd love to 'meet' Rachel's dads?

Other than a family photo at the beginning of the series, I don't think I've seen them.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

That would be fun, actually. I'm surprised that they weren't brought onto the show at any give point, especially with all of Kurt's troubles. It would have made sense for him to go to them for support.


----------



## 4Katie

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> That would be fun, actually. I'm surprised that they weren't brought onto the show at any give point, especially with all of Kurt's troubles. It would have made sense from him to go to them for support.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My Mom said she read that most of the cast is down with the flu, but I haven't seen anything on Twitter or in the news.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My Mom said she read that most of the cast is down with the flu, but I haven't seen anything on Twitter or in the news.


I read tonsillitis.

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b215891_production_halted_tonsillitis_hits_glee.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I read tonsillitis.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b215891_production_halted_tonsillitis_hits_glee.html


That doesn't make sense. Tonsilitis isn't contagious. And Diana Agron said she wished she'd gotten a flu shot so I'm figuring it's a virus or the flu.


----------



## MichelleR

I don't make the news -- I just report it. (Or report what's being reported.)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

MichelleR said:


> I don't make the news -- I just report it. (Or report what's being reported.)


Well, it's also possible that the people diagnosing them don't know what they're doing.

Fake Mich. doctor fooled hospitals for 15 years

Let's hope that they do.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That doesn't make sense. Tonsilitis isn't contagious. And Diana Agron said she wished she'd gotten a flu shot so I'm figuring it's a virus or the flu.


I thought it was contagious.


----------



## mscottwriter

With all that kissing going on, it doesn't surprise me in the least


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> With all that kissing going on, it doesn't surprise me in the least


Maybe it's really mono and they're trying to throw us off the track.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Maybe it's really mono and they're trying to throw us off the track. Cheesy


You know, I seriously never considered this before. On TV sets and movie sets where there is a lot of mouth-to-mouth contact, I wonder if viruses are a problem? Mono for sure. But also strep throat and other nasty stuff


----------



## mlewis78

I think that the Glee cast was on X Factor in the U.K. recently.  A friend sent me a video from it.


----------



## mlewis78




----------



## Gertie Kindle

They were tweeting about going to the UK. It was a very quick trip over and back. No wonder they're sick.


----------



## BTackitt

*sniff* No Kurt!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

mlewis78 said:


>


Thanks for sharing!

It was actually really nice to see more of the cast getting their shot at a solo in this performance.


----------



## mscottwriter

Incidentally, I swear I saw Artie on an episode of "True Blood".  He was carrying a stretcher out of Sookie's house.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Incidentally, I swear I saw Artie on an episode of "True Blood". He was carrying a stretcher out of Sookie's house.


Yup, he played Neil Jones in two episodes. Nice catch.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Yup, he played Neil Jones in two episodes. Nice catch.


Lol. Cool, thanks for making me feel less Gleeky.


----------



## 4Katie

*** IMPORTANT REMINDER ***​
The most excellent Christmas episode is on tonight at 8:00!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, I'm filled with Glee that they're repeating it.


----------



## 4Katie

> Thanks, I'm filled with Glee that they're repeating it.


Me too. I only got to watch the originial once when I had to delete it to make room on my DVR. Once is not enough!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Me too. I only got to watch the originial once when I had to delete it to make room on my DVR. Once is not enough!


Finn's little almost smile at Rachel at the end filled me with hope.


----------



## Monique

This is probably blasphemous, but I think Finn deserves better than Rachel. 

Don't hit me!


----------



## MichelleR

Monique said:


> This is probably blasphemous, but I think Finn deserves better than Rachel.
> 
> Don't hit me!


I actually think that's a common opinion.

I like the character of Rachel and Lea Michele, but Rachel is self-involved and not ready for a relationship. She's the Margo Channing of the Glee -- the things she's dropping to get to the top are the things she'll want later on. I love her voice, but I don't really root for her.


----------



## 4Katie

Monique said:


> This is probably blasphemous, but I think Finn deserves better than Rachel.
> 
> Don't hit me!


Maybe... but it's so much fun watching them together! I love Finn's facial expressions to things Rachel says.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

MichelleR said:


> I actually think that's a common opinion.
> 
> I like the character of Rachel and Lea Michele, but Rachel is self-involved and not ready for a relationship. She's the Margo Channing of the Glee -- the things she's dropping to get to the top are the things she'll want later on. I love her voice, but I don't really root for her.


Pretty much. I was actually thrilled when Will Schuester finally told her off in the Sectionals episode. She needed that. In the risk of ticking off other people here, I venture to suggest that both she and Kurt are similar in that they don't always think about things from someone else's perspective before they act. They don't know when to stop pushing, which is what causes a lot of the problems that they face on the show. (With that being said, at least Kurt doesn't feel the need to send the competition to a crack house.)

:ducks tomatoes:


----------



## mlewis78

Rachel is self-centered but she sure can sing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As Puck said, "She makes me want to set myself on fire, but she can sing." We all know what Rachel is and, I agree, she is the Margo Channing of Glee. 

Still I like her in a lot of ways just as I like Sue.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Who has Direct TV? They're in contract negotiations with FOX and if they can't come to an agreement, DTV won't be carrying FOX as of the first of the year.  I'll be getting rabbit ears.


----------



## 4Katie

Wow! Chris Colfer (Kurt Hummel) is starring in a movie he wrote!



> Chris Colfer to make film debut in 'Struck by Lightning'
> 
> As bullied gay student Kurt Hummel, "Glee" star Chris Colfer knows that the high school years aren't easy. Now, he's bringing teen angst to the big screen in a new movie he wrote and will star in.
> 
> Variety reports that the 20-year-old actor will make his movie debut in the self-penned "Struck by Lightning," a coming-of-age comedy expected to be in the spirit of such John Hughes classics as "Pretty in Pink," "The Breakfast Club," and "Sixteen Candles."
> 
> The Emmy-nominated Colfer, whose harassed "Glee" character switched schools and is now pining for fellow Dalton Academy student Blaine, is expected to begin shooting "Struck by Lightning" when "Glee" goes on hiatus for the summer.
> 
> Variety adds that no other cast members have yet been announced for the flick. Which young actors would you like to see co-starring alongside Colfer?


http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/08/chris-colfer-gears-up-for-movie-debut/?iref=allsearch


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Wow! Chris Colfer (Kurt Hummel) is starring in a movie he wrote!
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/08/chris-colfer-gears-up-for-movie-debut/?iref=allsearch


It's up on IMDB. I'll definitely go see it.


----------



## mscottwriter

Cool!  I wonder what it's rated.  My girls are huge fans of Kurt, but maybe a little young for the movie.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Dianna Agron will be in a movie being release mid February "I Am Number Four". I saw a trailer and downloaded the book to my K3, I just finished the book this morning and can hardly wait to see the movie. This is the first book in the series, the second book will be out in August 2011.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1464540/


----------



## Jay.

I love Glee! I can't get enough of the soundtracks! The episode where Rachel and Kurt sings Defying Gravity is what inspired me to go to my first broadway show: Wicked

jay.


----------



## MichelleR

Jay. said:


> I love Glee! I can't get enough of the soundtracks! The episode where Rachel and Kurt sings Defying Gravity is what inspired me to go to my first broadway show: Wicked
> 
> jay.


I'd love to see that, but I wish it could be with Kristin Chenoweth and Idina Menzel.

Do you have the Wicked soundtrack too?


----------



## Jay.

MichelleR said:


> I'd love to see that, but I wish it could be with Kristin Chenoweth and Idina Menzel.
> 
> Do you have the Wicked soundtrack too?


YES! I absolutely love the Wicked soundtrack! Every track is addicting to listen to. No one does it better than Kristin Chenoweth and Idina Menzel 

jay.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

http://www.popeater.com/2011/01/09/lady-gaga-born-this-way-glee/

I just read this and for all of us that have been speculating on the meaning of the "Kiss" this article might shed some light on the issue. It looks like the upcoming episodes are going to be very interesting!!

Off topic and on a side note, I saw Wicked for the first time on 1-7-11 and was blown away by the performances of Vicki Noon (Elphaba) and Natalie Daradich (Glinda) both have beautiful voices but I especially enjoyed Vicki's! My friends (who have seen other performances of Wicked) said that this was the best one they had seen. I was told that "Natalie put a comedic tone to her Glinda that isn't there in other performances" she was very funny. I left the theater wishing I had a ticket to see another performance. Would definitely recommend this musical to anyone wanting to see it.


----------



## mscottwriter

Do you ever wish that Glee would sing a particular song?  Personally, I'd love some Cold Play.  Or music from Sweeney Todd (which would be great for next season's Halloween episode, lol).  I really like the music when it's out of the ordinary (like the song from 'Wicked').


----------



## BTackitt

mscott9985 said:


> Do you ever wish that Glee would sing a particular song? Or music from Sweeney Todd (which would be great for next season's Halloween episode, lol).


Are you meaning Stephen Sondheim's Sweeny Todd music, or Johnny Depp's Sweeny Todd music?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> http://www.popeater.com/2011/01/09/lady-gaga-born-this-way-glee/
> 
> I just read this and for all of us that have been speculating on the meaning of the "Kiss" this article might shed some light on the issue. It looks like the upcoming episodes are going to be very interesting!!
> 
> Off topic and on a side note, I saw Wicked for the first time on 1-7-11 and was blown away by the performances of Vicki Noon (Elphaba) and Natalie Daradich (Glinda) both have beautiful voices but I especially enjoyed Vicki's! My friends (who have seen other performances of Wicked) said that this was the best one they had seen. I was told that "Natalie put a comedic tone to her Glinda that isn't there in other performances" she was very funny. I left the theater wishing I had a ticket to see another performance. Would definitely recommend this musical to anyone wanting to see it.


We know something's going to be up with Karofsky and even speculated suicide. I've changed my mind about that because, as the article stated, the show is basically optimistic. He might attempt it at most. I'll have to look up the lyrics of that song.

The best news is Kristen Chenowith is returning for more than one episode.

I wish they wouldn't break up the season. Is this becoming a trend with other shows doing the same? I know one thing. I'm not going to jump in and buy the first half DVDs again. I'll wait until the full season comes out. I taped all but one episode so I can watch when I want to.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Are you meaning Stephen Sondheim's Sweeny Todd music, or Johnny Depp's Sweeny Todd music?


Johnny Depp's version is the one I'm most familiar with, but I love Sondheim's music.


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone know when Glee will have a new episode?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I've something about a Super Bowl episode. I'll have to DVR it, I'm not staying up to watch it.


----------



## mlewis78

I record it (automatically) too, but I don't like to watch reruns.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just saw this post on Entertainment Weekly about next season and had to share it. Gwyneth Paltrow is coming back for two shows.

http://tinyurl.com/29f23t3


----------



## BTackitt

mscott9985 said:


> Johnny Depp's version is the one I'm most familiar with, but I love Sondheim's music.


Here's a decent version of Sondheim's Ballad of Sweeny Todd.


----------



## MichelleR

L.J. Sellers said:


> I just saw this post on Entertainment Weekly about next season and had to share it. Gwyneth Paltrow is coming back for two shows.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/29f23t3


::Whimpers::

Anyhow, I think it's funny that the guy behind Nip/Tuck is an optimist.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They just started shooting the second half according to the twitterworld. Should be new episodes in the Spring.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I know I'm definately in the minority, but I wish Chenoworth could sing on the show without having to BE on the show.. I think she's hideously frightening to look at.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> ok.. I know I'm definately in the minority, but I wish Chenoworth could sing on the show without having to BE on the show.. I think she's hideously frightening to look at.


Is it the little moustache that turns you off?


----------



## donna callea

Can't wait for new episodes to start.  I read that the post-SuperBowl episode Feb. 6 will have a football and cheerleading theme-- so Coach Bieste (Dot-Marie Jones) will be featured.  I really like her character.  It's part of what makes Glee so different and so great.  Then, on Feb. 8 there will be a Valentine's Day theme.

Raising Hope will also be returning with a new episode Feb. 8 after Glee.  I LOVE that show.  It's absolutely hilarious-- yet also warm hearted and superbly written and acted.


----------



## BTackitt

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it the little moustache that turns you off?


No it's the skeletal figure with fake boobs.


----------



## JimJ

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone know when Glee will have a new episode?


The next new episode will air immediately after the Superbowl on Febuary 6th. Here's a story about the filming of the episode, which is said to be the most expensive post-Superbowl episode in TV history: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1345980/The-Glee-gang-gruesome-recreate-Michael-Jacksons-Thriller.html


----------



## MichelleR

Chenoweth hate. I can't even deal.  

Love her. More Kristin, less Gwyneth!


----------



## BTackitt

I like her voice, just not her looks. but as I said, I know my opinion on this is an unpopular one. I love listening to her on the cds, I just don't want to watch her.


----------



## mlewis78

I like Kristin C's singing voice, but when she was on West Wing, I couldn't take her speaking voice.  Seemed like very bad casting.  Later I heard that she had been linked with the writer.


----------



## 4Katie

BTackitt said:


> ok.. I know I'm definately in the minority, but I wish Chenoworth could sing on the show without having to BE on the show.. I think she's hideously frightening to look at.


I'm glad someone else said this. I've never understood why people are so crazy about her. She kinda creeps me out.

But she sure can sing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Listening to Kurt and Rachel singing. That's what this show is all about. Chills, tears. Just beautiful.

New episode Feb 8. So happy.


----------



## donna callea

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Listening to Kurt and Rachel singing. That's what this show is all about. Chills, tears. Just beautiful.


I agree. It's like she's channeling Barbra Streisand. And Kurt's voice is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jay.

donna callea said:


> I agree. It's like she's channeling Barbra Streisand. And Kurt's voice is absolutely beautiful.


Listening to their Last Christmas cover right now. I love how they harmonize.

jay.


----------



## mscottwriter

Anyone want to be a Gleek for real? http://thegleeproject.oxygen.com/


----------



## BTackitt

While I was out wandering today, I picked up the CD to the Glee RHPS & Season 2 GLEE 4 CD. 
Now if only my grandma wasn't sitting right behind me atm, I would SOOOO be rocking out to Time Warp!


----------



## JimJ

Apparently the Glee cast are going to be on The Cleveland Show on Sunday. http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/01/glee_cleveland_show.html


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> Are you meaning Stephen Sondheim's Sweeny Todd music, or Johnny Depp's Sweeny Todd music?


Same thing, really. I've got a CD of the concert version of Sweeney Todd, though - nice to see it without all the gore factor. Actually I think I have the stage version too, with Angela Lansbury & George Hearn. (Neil Patrick Harris is in the concert version.) I liked the Johnny Depp version too, actually - but when I saw it with my daughter we looked at each other and said "Sarah can't see this!" (Sarah being my other daughter.)

I'd love to see some Sweeney Todd on Glee - love the music! Into the Woods would be fun too.


----------



## mlewis78

Katie Couric will be on Glee. Scroll down for video of promo:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/29/katie-couric-on-glee-firs_n_815792.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Katie Couric will be on Glee. Scroll down for video of promo:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/29/katie-couric-on-glee-firs_n_815792.html


I don't want to think about that.


----------



## 4Katie

Ewww.


----------



## jonfmerz

Looking forward to the show after the Superbowl.  They're doing a Thriller episode?  SHould be fun!


----------



## MichelleR

I can't hate on Katie -- she's been through more than her share of tragedy. I also remember Michael J. Fox writing about an interview they did where he movements dislodged his mic and how she without breaking eye contact -- he was in the middle of an answer -- refastened it. He found it so empathetic without being patronizing. The interview was in the wake of Rush making fun of his Parkinson's and Katie had said right before the interview she was going to have to forge now much she liked him (Fox.) Katie's father had Parkinson's too. Fox wrote:
_
One thing was clear though, whether or not she was able to forget how much she liked me: with that simple act of consideration, she made it abundantly clear how much she loved her father. _

Lost a sister to pancreatic cancer and a husband to colon cancer -- AND she had to deal with Bryant Gumbel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jonfmerz said:


> Looking forward to the show after the Superbowl. They're doing a Thriller episode? SHould be fun!


That should be great!



MichelleR said:


> I can't hate on Katie -- she's been through more than her share of tragedy. I also remember Michael J. Fox writing about an interview they did where he movements dislodged his mic and how she without breaking eye contact -- he was in the middle of an answer -- refastened it. He found it so empathetic without being patronizing. The interview was in the wake of Rush making fun of his Parkinson's and Katie had said right before the interview she was going to have to forge now much she liked him (Fox.) Katie's father had Parkinson's too. Fox wrote:
> _
> One thing was clear though, whether or not she was able to forget how much she liked me: with that simple act of consideration, she made it abundantly clear how much she loved her father. _
> 
> Lost a sister to pancreatic cancer and a husband to colon cancer -- AND she had to deal with Bryant Gumbel.


Lots of nice people have been through terrible tragedies. I certainly don't dislike her as a person. I don't even know her as a person. As a TV personality, she should find other employment.


----------



## 4Katie

MichelleR said:


> I can't hate on Katie -- she's been through more than her share of tragedy. I also remember Michael J. Fox writing about an interview they did where he movements dislodged his mic and how she without breaking eye contact -- he was in the middle of an answer -- refastened it. He found it so empathetic without being patronizing. The interview was in the wake of Rush making fun of his Parkinson's and Katie had said right before the interview she was going to have to forge now much she liked him (Fox.) Katie's father had Parkinson's too. Fox wrote:
> _
> One thing was clear though, whether or not she was able to forget how much she liked me: with that simple act of consideration, she made it abundantly clear how much she loved her father. _
> 
> Lost a sister to pancreatic cancer and a husband to colon cancer -- AND she had to deal with Bryant Gumbel.


Very nice story!


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Lots of nice people have been through terrible tragedies. I certainly don't dislike her as a person. I don't even know her as a person. As a TV personality, she should find other employment.


I was just telling why I couldn't hate on her. I wasn't telling anyone else how they should feel.


----------



## mlewis78

When I posted the video, I didn't know that it would provoke strong reaction against Katie Couric.  It was just a promo for Glee.  I don't watch her newscast and have no comment about to make about KC.


----------



## jonfmerz

Well, I'll probably like Couric's appearance a lot more than I did Paltrow's.  

But personally, Glee needs to regain what made it great in the first place: individual storylines with the principal players.  I hope they stop farming their set out to everyone who wants to think they can sing and dance.  Then it just becomes a hollow shell of what it was at the start...


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.hulu.com/watch/208991/glee-glee-where-did-it-come-from

At about the halfway point they say that during season 2 there will be some original music, not just covers...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is anyone buying the Season 2, Vol 1 dvds?


----------



## BTackitt

I'm waiting to get all of season 2 at the same time.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'll wait for the entire season 2 as well.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Well, I'll probably like Couric's appearance a lot more than I did Paltrow's. Smiley


Really? Because I really like the Paltrow episode. As a teacher, I loved how that episode played out. (Although, I know she was only on it to promote her movie...)

But you are right about needing to focus on the characters' story lines rather than traipsing celebrities across the stage. I'd hate to think Glee jumped the shark in its second season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm waiting for the whole season as well. I taped all but one episode so I can wait.



mscott9985 said:


> Really? Because I really like the Paltrow episode. As a teacher, I loved how that episode played out. (Although, I know she was only on it to promote her movie...)


She was a bit of a dingbat, but an enjoyable episode.



> But you are right about needing to focus on the characters' story lines rather than traipsing celebrities across the stage. I'd hate to think Glee jumped the shark in its second season.


Agreed.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is anyone buying the Season 2, Vol 1 dvds?


I'm not falling for that again.


----------



## 4Katie

Here's some news and pictures - and a song! - from the big Superbowl episode. I can't wait!



> http://www.popeater.com/2011/01/31/glee-michael-jackson-yeah-yeah-yeahs/


I think this song, like most of their mash-ups, is wonderful. They do such a great job with these.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Here's some news and pictures - and a song! - from the big Superbowl episode. I can't wait!
> 
> I think this song, like most of their mash-ups, is wonderful. They do such a great job with these.


WOW!! Yeah, CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## 4Katie

Not only do we get the big Superbowl episode on Sunday and another new episode on Tuesday, but... *we get 12 episodes on Saturday!* Oxygen network is airing shows from seasons 1 and 2 all day Saturday, from 11:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. You can see the schedule at http://www.locatetv.com/tv/glee/schedule

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Not only do we get the big Superbowl episode on Sunday and another new episode on Tuesday, but... *we get 12 episodes on Saturday!* Oxygen network is airing shows from seasons 1 and 2 all day Saturday, from 11:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. You can see the schedule at http://www.locatetv.com/tv/glee/schedule
> 
> Woohoo!!!


Can't wait for the superbowl episode. I loved seeing the RHPS episode again this week.


----------



## 4Katie

For some reason I wasn't looking terribly forward to seeing that episode again - but I sure enjoyed it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> For some reason I wasn't looking terribly forward to seeing that episode again - but I sure enjoyed it!


I enjoyed it even more the second time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

got season 2 part 1 for 19.99 at Frys.

just got the songs for sundays episode can't wait to see the show


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> got season 2 part 1 for 19.99 at Frys.
> 
> just got the songs for sundays episode can't wait to see the show


Amazon has the DVD for two different prices. I don't know why.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Amazon has the DVD for two different prices. I don't know why.


Just checked and it looks like the 19.99 price is for the season 2 volume 1 set. The 38.99 is a pre-order for the complete season two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> Just checked and it looks like the 19.99 price is for the season 2 volume 1 set. The 38.99 is a pre-order for the complete season two.


Thanks, Jim. I missed that. I put in my pre-order.


----------



## JimJ

For those with DirecTV, Chord Overstreet (Sam) will be in the Celebrity Beach Bowl. Matthew Morrison will be an assitant coach. It'll be on The 101 Network tomorrow starting at 2:30 PM. Here's the whole roster:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/celebrity_beach_bowl_2011


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> For those with DirecTV, Chord Overstreet (Sam) will be in the Celebrity Beach Bowl. Matthew Morrison will be an assitant coach. It'll be on The 101 Network tomorrow starting at 2:30 PM. Here's the whole roster:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/celebrity_beach_bowl_2011


Oh, poop. I'm committed to a Pokemon tournament with my GS from 1:00 to at least 3:00.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, poop. I'm committed to a Pokemon tournament with my GS from 1:00 to at least 3:00.


Looks like they're replaying it multiple times over the weekend, so you should be able to catch it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> Looks like they're replaying it multiple times over the weekend, so you should be able to catch it.


Thanks, Jim. I'll watch for it.


----------



## BTackitt

they need to get that crappo postgame show off the air and put on my GLEE!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> they need to get that crappo postgame show off the air and put on my GLEE!!!!!!


Finally!!!

As soon as Rachel and Puck started singing I felt so good.


----------



## mlewis78

Uh-oh.  Did it start late?  I recorded and hope my dvr didn't miss any of it.


----------



## BTackitt

yeah, it started 10 minutes or so late. I just made sure to record the news that came on after Glee to get the last 10 minutes of GLEE.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Uh-oh. Did it start late? I recorded and hope my dvr didn't miss any of it.


Yup, it started about 10:40. The end was really good.


Spoiler



Finn and Quinn? Maybe.


----------



## mscottwriter

Loved, loved, loved new episode.  The Zombie's tune rocked   I was really hoping to see Sue shoot herself out of the cannon, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Loved, loved, loved new episode. The Zombie's tune rocked  I was really hoping to see Sue shoot herself out of the cannon, though.


Sue would never put herself in danger. I almost thought she'd put Becky in there, but Becky reminds her of Jean.

It was good to see Karofsky smile for a change. I also loved the Warblers number. The whole episode was great. So who thinks


Spoiler



Finn and Quinn will get together again?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I loved last nights episode!!!  Was so glad that the time was finally here to see some new Glee.  The only thing I really didn't like about this episode was Sue's part, she was completly out of line and control for this episode.

I watched the Glee marathon on Oxygen on Saturday to get ready for last night.  Gertie, I have seen and read some spoilers about the upcoming shows (I won't go into any of them here) but ladies and gents I think we are in for a rollercoaster ride so get ready to hang on!!!


----------



## 4Katie

LOVED the show! I agree with B-Kay's comments about Sue - it was over the top, even for Glee. And her character is getting too confusing, like they want her in the show but don't know what to do with her.

Can't wait for another new show on Tuesday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You guys have to see this. Lord Voldemort posted it on twitter.

Just found out they aren't allowing cheerleaders at the Superbowl this year. Shit. This just got awkward... http://www.twitpic.com/3beuk3


----------



## BTackitt

I keep rewinding last night's show to watch and rewatch Thriller/Off with her Head. Oh and Kurt's whole thing about making warm milk for Finn every night in hopes of a girly chat... ROFLLLL


----------



## BTackitt

Karofsky does GAGA??
http://omg.yahoo.com/news/glees-max-adler-says-hes-prepping-for-karofskys-lady-gaga-moment/55867

And Sue joins the GLEE club?
http://www.accesshollywood.com/gleek-alert-sue-sylvester-to-join-glee-club-benched-from-post-valentines-day-show-for-bad-behavior_article_43248


----------



## 4Katie

> Just found out they aren't allowing cheerleaders at the Superbowl this year.


It's not that they're not allowed - just that neither of the teams in the Super Bowl this year have cheerleaders.


----------



## 4Katie

> And Sue joins the GLEE club?


I can kinda see it, the way it's described. Besides, her character is so all over the place...

I saw a great clip of tonight's Valentine's Day episode... be sure to listen to Kurt's comment to the order-taker right after he and Blaine order coffee.

I so love Kurt.


----------



## dpinmd

Fresh Glee scoop from Michael Ausiello -- when Gwyneth returns to Glee on March 8, she and Mr. Schue will duet on a "too-hot-for-TV version" of Prince's "Kiss."
http://www.tvline.com/2011/02/glee-exclusive-gwyneth-paltrow-matthew-morrison-to-cover-prince/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> It's not that they're not allowed - just that neither of the teams in the Super Bowl this year have cheerleaders.


Did you click the link?


----------



## 4Katie

I just did. Snape looks great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I just did. Snape looks great!


Doesn't he though? The opening is my favorite scene in the movie. Long, luscious minutes of Snape gliding and swooping. Oh, my. Dan in a bra was kind of cute, too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just finished watching tonight's episode and re-watched the Super Bowl special episode and I must say that they have set the bar pretty high for the rest of the season!! I really enjoyed tonight's show however


Spoiler



I think Finn is being a bit two faced in his actions


.

It's going to be fun to see what they do here on out.


----------



## BTackitt

I agree, but I think it has a lot to do with once teens have a serious relationship, they don't really know HOW to be alone again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I watched it but forgot to tape it.

I have to say that this new Finn is pretty sexy. I can understand what's going on with him. He's 16. How many 16 year old boys know how to handle their emotions? Even Quinn. She's been through a lot, too. Both of them have to be pretty mixed up.

Loved the Warblers singing in The Gap. Great number. In fact, all of them were great numbers. Agree, B.Kay, the bar has been raised once again. The first half of the season wasn't as great as I expected, although I still loved it, but the second half is blowing it out of the water so far.

Did you love the Puck/Lauren story? I think it's great. A plus-size woman with a solid ego, bringing Puck down several pegs.

Now I have to wait for the encore to see it again. <sigh>


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you love the Puck/Lauren story? I think it's great. A plus-size woman with a solid ego, bringing Puck down several pegs.


I love this storyline! I can't help but think, though, that Lauren's not as tough as she pretends to be. I think she has serious walls she slams up anytime someone touches her heart. The song he did for her, Fat Bottomed Girls, was so sweet and cool, and she seemed to really enjoy it... and then WHAM!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> I love this storyline! I can't help but think, though, that Lauren's not as tough as she pretends to be. I think she has serious walls she slams up anytime someone touches her heart. The song he did for her, Fat Bottomed Girls, was so sweet and cool, and she seemed to really enjoy it... and then WHAM!


I think she knows the only way to keep Puck's interest is to make him work for it.


----------



## 4Katie

> Agree, B.Kay, the bar has been raised once again. The first half of the season wasn't as great as I expected, although I still loved it, but the second half is blowing it out of the water so far.


Exactly!


----------



## MichelleR

People over at IMDB think that Lauren is proof that Mercedes is being ignored because she is black since they can't pin it on her being large. ::sigh:: I want to see Mercedes find someone, but I think the problem is more that there is a large cast. 

I like "Luck," actually. I think it's rather brave and I'd like it to work out for a while and I enjoy that it's not played entirely for laughs and that, other than Santana, no one is questioning it. 

This was much better than the Superbowl episode. I love that Glee is set in the not-quite-real world, but the SB episode was too illogical even for me -- and disjointed.

Finn makes no sense. Rachel betrayed him, but not to the extent if housing another man's child in her womb. I don't even care if he ends up with Rachel or not, but this doesn't make sense.


----------



## 4Katie

Michelle - If you're looking for a show that makes sense, I think you've come to the wrong place! 

Glee is wacky and sometimes senseless, but I love it!


----------



## BTackitt

teenagers rarely make sense.. I have 3, and at various times with their friends over, I have had up to 10 here (and it not be a party, just everyone hanging out) and hearing all the drama, who likes who, who dumped who, who is stabbing whom in the back... I look at them and say, "No way on Earth could you pay me enough to be a teen again."


----------



## MichelleR

4Katie said:


> Michelle - If you're looking for a show that makes sense, I think you've come to the wrong place!
> 
> Glee is wacky and sometimes senseless, but I love it!


Oh, I'm completely on board with the absurdity most of the time, honestly. 

The fact that they all sound autotuned, that there is always accompaniment, that they're supposed to be impoverished but always have costumes, that they all know the lyrics to decades old songs that their Glee-mate decides on the spur of the moment to sing... Good with all of it.


----------



## 4Katie

How about that whenever somebody starts to sing a band appears, the lighting changes, and suddenly everyone is in costume.

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What did y'all think of Tina breaking down in sobs?


----------



## sandramck

New here, but long time Glee fan. I HATED that Tina broke down. "My Funny Valentine" has to be one of the most romantic songs of all time, and I would really have loved to see it get the whole Glee treatment. In fact, I wish it had been the song the Warblers performed at The Gap - complete with Chet Baker-like androgynous voice. Other than that quibble, I quite enjoyed the whole Valentine episode. (Love Puck. Love, love, love that he's suddenly hot for someone so not his type!)


----------



## gadgetgirl003

sandramck said:


> I HATED that Tina broke down.


I agree I thought that was stupid and was really wondering as she was breaking down if she was getting ready to break up with him. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I agree I thought that was stupid and was really wondering as she was breaking down if she was getting ready to break up with him. LOL


I thought maybe he had broken up with her and she was singing to him to get him back. It was just too weird even for Glee.


----------



## MichelleR

After Mike sang -- er, danced -- P.Y.T. to her Tina said that she loved him so much that she could cry. That's why she broke down during her song. It didn't translate well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> After Mike sang -- er, danced -- P.Y.T. to her Tina said that she loved him so much that she could cry. That's why she broke down during her song. It didn't translate well.


Ah, yes. Now I get the connection. You're right. It didn't translate well.


----------



## mscottwriter

> I HATED that Tina broke down.


j

Agreed!

And Mercedes needs a boyfriend. They can bring a new guy on the show if they have to. They did it for Kurt.

btw...whatever happened to the African-American guy who was originally in the group?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> j
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> And Mercedes needs a boyfriend. They can bring a new guy on the show if they have to. They did it for Kurt.


I'd like to see Mercedes get a boyfriend. She had a lot of storylines last season and now they're trying to give the others a chance.



> btw...whatever happened to the African-American guy who was originally in the group?


That was Matt. They said he transferred to another school.


----------



## 4Katie

MichelleR said:


> After Mike sang -- er, danced -- P.Y.T. to her Tina said that she loved him so much that she could cry. That's why she broke down during her song. It didn't translate well.


It sure didn't!

I can tolerate a lot of weirdness from Glee (in fact, I think it's a big part of the show's charm), but this just didn't make sense. And it went on WAY too long.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

While I was watching Tina break down I actually thought that she had gotten sick from kissing Finn, (kinda thought that maybe they would go with several girls getting sick and that might backfire on Santana).  It was really weird that Tina did that and didn't make much sense in the story, oh well teenage angst, no explanations.


----------



## JimJ

Just heard that Rachel and Mercedes will be doing Take Me or Leave Me from Rent next week. Can't wait for that.


----------



## MichelleR

I'm guessing that Rachel is Maureen. "Kiss Pookie."


----------



## mscottwriter

Justin Bieber?  Seriously?  My twelve-year-old daughter says Bieber is for little kids, so I can't imagine high school girls going for him.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I was surprised to see how they portrayed the HS girls reaction to the Bieber songs, I didn't think it look real and was really weird.  That being said, I really liked the song performances last night, the Diva-Off was great, Lauren's performance was refreshing to watch and the finale fun.  I'm disappointed with what they are doing with Quinn/Sam and Finn/Rachel, I liked the coupling of Quinn & Sam and Finn & Rachel.  They all looked and acted happier in that pairing, but I realize that they have to create teenage drama and upset to keep the show true to form.

The preview of next weeks episode looks interesting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Guys, this is Glee. Of course they were over the top about Bieber. 

My first reaction to Quinn was, "This girl sure knows how to lie to her boyfriends." She's turning into a real floozie. She just doesn't know it yet. At least Santana is up-front about her flooziness. 

I was hoping to hear Sue sing both with the kids and with the Club. Didn't happen, although I liked the plaid track suit. And I love that she's coaching Oral Intensity. The old Sue is back. 

I was a little surprised to see Emma wearing rubber gloves. I thought Carl got her over her OCD. Did I miss something?


----------



## dpinmd

Didn't love the Bieber.  Loved the plaid track suit.  Loved the Diva-off and the fact that Mercedes and Rachel ended up appreciating each other and how good they sounded together rather than staying competitive.  Overall, I thought this episode was just "okay," but even an "okay" episode of Glee is one of my favorite things on TV!

I was wondering the same thing about Emma's rubber gloves.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Overall, I thought this episode was just "okay," but even an "okay" episode of Glee is one of my favorite things on TV!


So true!

I think what really annoyed me about the whole Bieber thing was that, to me, it was like a giant commercial for his movie that's come out.

Sue's outfits are the best. Whoever designs those things has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Lyndl

I thought the Bieber episode was a bit meh.. but there were a couple of highlights... ( Sue, Rachel & Mercedes.) 
I think they're missing Kurt. He's just not _present_ in the show like he was, we mostly see him with the Dalton gang. I do like the friendship between Rachel, Mercedes & Kurt. It's very much an outsider type thing.


----------



## BTackitt

Gotta admit I skipped past the Bieber songs. completely. but I LOVED the "Take me for what I am" Mercedes & Rachel WHOOHOO.. and normally I am kinda sick of Rachel.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

BTackitt said:


> Gotta admit I skipped past the Bieber songs. completely. but I LOVED the "Take me for what I am" Mercedes & Rachel WHOOHOO.. and normally I am kinda sick of Rachel.


I love Rachel.  Artie is the one I could do without.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The biggest problem with this episode is no Kurt. I hope they bring him back as a regular soon. Wouldn't it be funny if he and Karofsky ended up as a couple?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I miss Kurt too, I miss his solo performances and sarcasm.  I don't miss Mrs. Schu, I don't think she added anything to the show, hope she doesn't reappear.  I don't think I would like it if Karofsky and Kurt become a couple, I would be afraid that Karofsky is still too fragile in his skin and sexuality.  Did anyone see the preview for next Tuesday's show, party at Rachel's and a spin the bottle game, Blaine and Rachel kissing?


----------



## BTackitt

not only no, but HELL NO to Karofsky & Kurt.


----------



## mlewis78

Miss Kurt's solos too.  I loved the Warblers LAST week.  Am sick of Sue (I'm probably the only person who feels this way).  Bieber songs so-so for me.


----------



## 4Katie

> The biggest problem with this episode is no Kurt. I hope they bring him back as a regular soon. Wouldn't it be funny if he and Karofsky ended up as a couple?


I hate to disagree with you, Gertie, but NO!!!



> Did anyone see the preview for next Tuesday's show, party at Rachel's and a spin the bottle game, Blaine and Rachel kissing?


Kurt's reaction is HYSTERICAL! I can't wait to see this episode!



> Am sick of Sue (I'm probably the only person who feels this way).


I agree. Too much Sue is... too much. She's wonderful in small doses, though.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

mlewis78, no you are not alone, I have always thought that her character is way over the top.  She is OK once in awhile, when she is not being a bully but I find her throwing the students around in the halls and the belittling comments to be offensive and more that a bit disturbing, especially since they have talked about her and her sister being bullied when they were younger you would think that her character wouldn't want to put other kids through that.  

That being said this is still my favorite show on TV and there really isn't much that I would change.  I look forward to seeing what crazy turn in the story they will take next.


----------



## MichelleR

Who wants to see a Kurt/Finn scene? Seriously, he has slumber parties with Rachel and Mercedes and hangs with Blaine, these guys live together and seem to exist in two different worlds. I'm not talking a romantic thing, just a brothers thing.


----------



## BTackitt

That warm cup of milk and chat every night?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Remember the Lady Gaga episode when Finn came to Kurt's rescue? I thought that was a good chance for him to say, "Stay away from him. He's my brother."


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ Wasn't that before their parents actually got married?  I do think that they dropped the ball on that one, Finn didn't really openly support Kurt after that episode until he found out Karofsky had threatened Kurt's life.


----------



## 4Katie

But then Finn did step up and support Kurt. It just took him a while.


----------



## Lyndl

I think Finn is a typical slightly self-absorbed teen. He'll stick up for Kurt when he _has to_, but he'd do the same for any of the Glee Club. He & Kurt just don't seem to have developed that "brotherly" bond.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^ Wasn't that before their parents actually got married? I do think that they dropped the ball on that one, Finn didn't really openly support Kurt after that episode until he found out Karofsky had threatened Kurt's life.


Yes, but they were living together.

Loved Will and the Bieste at the roadhouse. That was a lot of fun.

Really, really enjoyed Brittany being featured except for the throwing up part. Didn't like the lighting at all. Loved Figgins take on what happened.

It was a good episode with a lot of good music.


----------



## 4Katie

I'm not sure what I think of last night's episode yet; it kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I don't like that they showed so much of the kids drinking and having fun doing it, especially since the show is on at 8:00. And Sue's mistreatment (physical and verbal) of the kids is getting to be too much for me. It's horribly inappropriate - at any time.

Geez, I sound like such a prude. I'm not, really.

I LOVED Will and Beiste at the bar! And the horrible song Rachel wrote.

btw - Didn't you love Rachel's party dress? I think I had that dress... in 1975!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

***SPOILER ALERT, don't read this post if you haven't seen the show yet!***



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, but they were living together.
> 
> Loved Will and the Bieste at the roadhouse. That was a lot of fun.
> 
> Really, really enjoyed Brittany being featured except for the throwing up part. Didn't like the lighting at all. Loved Figgins take on what happened.
> 
> It was a good episode with a lot of good music.


I agree about Will & Bieste that was a lot of fun. Brittany's feature was a nice change and usually I don't do well with scenes where someone gets sick but for some reason that didn't make me queasy last night. I think Figgins is in his own little world and not really in connection with anyone at the school. Sue's playing of the voice message was just mean, but did anyone notice Emma's face when she heard what Will had said? I thought I would fall off the sofa when Kurt's Dad walked into his room and saw Blaine, the look on his face was priceless. I thought the line that Kurt said to his Dad about learning more about gay relations so he (Kurt) could ask him questions about relationships just like any other kid was great. I really liked this episode overall they really covered a lot of issues in a short time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> btw - Didn't you love Rachel's party dress? I think I had that dress... in 1975!


Mine's still in my closet.


----------



## mom2karen

4Katie said:


> I'm not sure what I think of last night's episode yet; it kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I don't like that they showed so much of the kids drinking and having fun doing it, especially since the show is on at 8:00. And Sue's mistreatment (physical and verbal) of the kids is getting to be too much for me. It's horribly inappropriate - at any time.


Exactly! While I can accept the drinking easier since they showed the negatives too, Sue's mistreatment of the kids is unacceptable. Especially since the adults see it and don't stop her.


----------



## prairiesky

I  believe this was my least liked episode.  I just didn't enjoy any part of it.  And, I too, have that same dress in black in my closet.  Exactly the same!!!!  Now, that did make me smile.


----------



## MichelleR

That's what I said to my husband. "Why is Rachel wearing a party dress from the seventies? It was also available as a nightgown in the seventies." 

I think they thought them being humiliated in front of the whole school was the deterrent. It also seemed like someone (Ryan Murphy?) was genuinely asking how much you could lecture kids for behavior you do yourself. The kids had designated drivers, the adults took a cab. Of course it's not the same, but it's traditionally been a hard lesson to teach kids since the people aiming to instill the lesson usually indulge in the activity to some level. Kids see it as hypocrisy and miss the nuances.


----------



## Monique

I hate to say it, but Glee is starting to lose me. I'm still enjoying it, but it's missing something it used to have. Not sure what, but it's not the same.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Kids see it as hypocrisy and miss the nuances.


Or an excuse.



Monique said:


> I hate to say it, but Glee is starting to lose me. I'm still enjoying it, but it's missing something it used to have. Not sure what, but it's not the same.


For me, it's always been about the music and that hasn't changed.


----------



## mscottwriter

I liked last night's episode better than the Bieber one, but I agree with nearly all of the comments people have made.

I keep thinking that, at some point, new characters have to enter the picture.  It's a high school after all, and it's time to bring in some freshmen and graduate some seniors!

I'd still love to meet Rachel's dads...


----------



## skyblue

I think this episode celebrated drinking and didn't send out the right message to anyone.  This was definitely not appropriate for a younger crowd.

Watching Sue shove the glee club director down not one, but TWO flights of stairs was quite disturbing.


----------



## MichelleR

I believe that Kurt's dad was sincere in saying that he wasn't upset at finding Blaine there because he is a boy, but because he's a potential love interest, but he didn't have an issue with leaving Kurt in the basement with Brittany during Kurt's butch phase. Well, he probably knew that was a no go, but still...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

skyblue said:


> I think this episode celebrated drinking and didn't send out the right message to anyone. This was definitely not appropriate for a younger crowd.
> 
> Watching Sue shove the glee club director down not one, but TWO flights of stairs was quite disturbing.


Didn't surprise me in the least. Remember when she tripped the old school nurse so Terry could get her job?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Sue's violence is sort of a constant, albeit a disturbing one. She's meant to be all sorts of extremes.

I do agree that this episode didn't do much that would dissuade kids from drinking. They chose to tackle a serious issue, and delving into something a bit darker might have done a better job of getting the point across.

At the very least, Will's behavior was very honest and human, even if it was really embarrassing.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

mscott9985 said:


> I keep thinking that, at some point, new characters have to enter the picture. It's a high school after all, and it's time to bring in some freshmen and graduate some seniors!
> 
> I'd still love to meet Rachel's dads...


I read in an interview somewhere during Season 1 that the producers say there will never be a graduation on Glee. I can kinda see the point. When they introduced a new group on Scrubs, it really lost its original charm. There are other shows where the original cast grew up, moved on, etc and new cast were introduced and they never seem to make it.

Animation at least doesn't have to worry about the cast aging. How long have Bart, Lisa and Maggie been those ages?


----------



## mlewis78

I enjoyed last night's show.  The puking at the end of the number and Will's humiliation about drinking did away with any glorification of drinking.

Rachel's party dress was awful (on purpose by the show I'm sure).  I've never been a big fashion person, but that dress would have looked bad even during the 60's when I was in high school.


----------



## JimJ

I like the way they handled the drinking stuff.  It would've gotten into really cheesy after school special territory if they had went with a "Drinking is bad, mmkay" type of message.

As for Sue's violence, it's always been there.  It's so over the top that I don't take it seriously.  No one stopping her or punishing her for it is just a part of the show where suspension of disbelief comes in, much like how a down on their luck Glee club can afford extravagant lighting and props for rehearsal numbers.

I also loved Rachel's horrible song. I really wish they would've released that on iTunes


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

JimJ said:


> I also loved Rachel's horrible song. I really wish they would've released that on iTunes


What's wrong with a song about a headband?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> What's wrong with a song about a headband?


Not a darn thing. I often sing about my nail polish.


----------



## Guest

Glee is my favorite show, I like this show too much..


----------



## mscottwriter

> I like the way they handled the drinking stuff. It would've gotten into really cheesy after school special territory if they had went with a "Drinking is bad, mmkay" type of message.


I wasn't bothered until my twelve-year-old, who was sitting next to me, said, "Now, I just really want to drink" during the kids' party scene. And she was serious. I'm no teetotaler, but I found that a little disturbing. It did open up a good discussion, though. But by the end, when Mr. Schu made that drunk dial to Sue, I think my daughter did realize that, yes, you can do a lot of stupid things when you're drunk.

Sue's violence doesn't bother me to much, either. She's never been a role model. As long as she never puts a hand on Becky...

And I *loved* the headband song! Too funny!


----------



## 4Katie

> I wasn't bothered until my twelve-year-old, who was sitting next to me, said, "Now, I just really want to drink" during the kids' party scene. And she was serious.


Exactly what I was worried about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> I wasn't bothered until my twelve-year-old, who was sitting next to me, said, "Now, I just really want to drink" during the kids' party scene. And she was serious. I'm no teetotaler, but I found that a little disturbing. It did open up a good discussion, though. But by the end, when Mr. Schu made that drunk dial to Sue, I think my daughter did realize that, yes, you can do a lot of stupid things when you're drunk.


Exactly. It's an opportunity for discussion. It's better she sees things like this with you so you can explain and talk about it. Most times kids talk about these things on the school bus and get nothing but their peers views or worse, their peers older brothers and sisters. On top of that, you might not even know they're talking about drinking or drugs or sex or whatever.


----------



## mscottwriter

We watched "Jersey Shore" together once, too, since she'd heard so much about it at school.  One episode was enough to entirely get rid of the whole "Glee makes drinking look fun" idea.


----------



## 4Katie

mscott9985 said:


> We watched "Jersey Shore" together once, too, since she'd heard so much about it at school. One episode was enough to entirely get rid of the whole "Glee makes drinking look fun" idea.


It would also get rid of that whole 'Let's go to New Jersey' idea.


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. someone somewhere has some screwy math. In this article: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110303/ap_en_tv/us_music_glee
the final paragraph reads "The cast of the Fox TV series will kick off a 16-city North American tour on May 21 through June 18; they'll tour Europe for five dates in late June. The cast currently leads with most songs on the Billboard Hot 100 chart with 120 entries."

Say what? in the top 100, they have 120 songs? um excuse me?

all I can figure is at some points on the chart their songs are in ties with others.. ALOT of ties, even triples.


----------



## 4Katie

> The cast currently leads with most songs on the Billboard Hot 100 chart with 120 entries."
> 
> Say what? in the top 100, they have 120 songs? um excuse me?
> 
> all I can figure is at some points on the chart their songs are in ties with others.. ALOT of ties, even triples.


This is a 'to-date' stat. Overall, Glee has had 120 songs appear on the Billboard Hot 100 - more than any other non-solo artist EVER.

You can read the full article here: http://www.billboard.com/news/glee-cast-bests-beatles-hot-100-record-1004119199.story#/news/glee-cast-bests-beatles-hot-100-record-1004119199.story.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

4Katie said:


> This is a 'to-date' stat. Overall, Glee has had 120 songs appear on the Billboard Hot 100 - more than any other non-solo artist EVER.


You mean they're bigger than <gasp> The Beatles?

LOL


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I saw this at the store today:










Sue Sylvester beach towel


----------



## BTackitt

I missed my Glee this week. *sniff* I finally had a night where I could watch it, and.. zippo..... pooop


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> I missed my Glee this week. *sniff* I finally had a night where I could watch it, and.. zippo..... pooop


I know! So bummed.. AND Castle & Biggest Loser both didn't record for some reason. Triple sucks..


----------



## mlewis78

This week's Glee was a rerun.


----------



## 4Katie

mlewis78 said:


> This week's Glee was a rerun.


I didn't get any Glee this week.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Only American Idol on Fox this past Tuesday.  They did a 3 night series boys on Tues, girls on Wed and results Thurs.


----------



## Lyndl

MichelleR said:


> I believe that Kurt's dad was sincere in saying that he wasn't upset at finding Blaine there because he is a boy, but because he's a potential love interest, but he didn't have an issue with leaving Kurt in the basement with Brittany during Kurt's butch phase. Well, he probably knew that was a no go, but still...


Kurt & Britney were making out, but she hadn't stayed overnight. There's a difference between a bit of making out and actually spending the night in the same bed. I think the message was that it was inappropriate for Kurt to have a guy over, just as it would be for Finn to have a girl over. Sometimes, Kurt wants everything his own way and he's quick to see prejudice where none actually exists.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Sometimes, Kurt wants everything his own way and he's quick to see prejudice where none actually exists.


I agree. This brings to mind the episode when Kurt and Finn shared a room, and Finn was upset because he didn't want Kurt to see him coming out of the shower wearing just a towel. I didn't blame him at all. Kurt obviously had a crush on him at that point, and it would have been incredibly uncomfortable for Finn to share a room with him. That bothered me a little bit.

Also, how many bedrooms are there in Kurt's house? Seriously, it's like there's only one since Kurt was living in the basement and then was asked to share a room with Finn...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

WOAH! Not saying anything about tonight's show, don't want to spoil it. Not a huge surprise, but I'm still surprised they went there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Disappointed in the camera work during the tango. 

I think my favorite song was Holly, Brittany and Santana. 

Afternoon Delight? Emma you are even more naive than I thought.


----------



## MichelleR

As mentioned repeatedly in more than one thread, Gwyneth Paltrow just irks me on a level I cannot control, still does, and so it's amazing that I'm going to call this one of my favorite episodes ever. I love the Kurt stuff and the Santana/Brittany stuff so much! I actually laughed until I wheezed at Sam saying to Artie words to the effect of:


Spoiler



Isn't it cool that our girls are so close, I wish we were close like that.


 I've really been wanting an exploration of what


Spoiler



lady kisses


 meant to these girls, and this just blew me away.

What I liked about the Kurt stuff is the continuing awesome father and son dynamic which this show really seems to work hard to honor. I also liked that they set this up in the last episode. What seemed like a great moment, when Kurt said his dad needed to be educated to be there for him, had follow through here. Loved it! Loved now Burt is a good dad, but human enough to be uncomfortable for a couple different reason.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> What I liked about the Kurt stuff is the continuing awesome father and son dynamic which this show really seems to work hard to honor. I also liked that they set this up in the last episode. What seemed like a great moment, when Kurt said his dad needed to be educated to be there for him, had follow through here. Loved it! Loved now Burt is a good dad, but human enough to be uncomfortable for a couple different reason.


As always, the best part of the episode. Burt is always saying Kurt's Mom was always able to handle these things better, but he is absolutely wonderful.

How long has it been since we've heard Kurt sing? I miss him.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As always, the best part of the episode. Burt is always saying Kurt's Mom was always able to handle these things better, but he is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> How long has it been since we've heard Kurt sing? I miss him.


Really heard him sing? I'm going to say, "Baby, It's Cold Outside," but I could be forgetting something. It's funny how he went in with all the suggestions for The Warblers, was politely told that there are no leaders, and then it becomes clear that Blaine sings lead all the time, on everything, in a way that would fill Rachel with envy and pay him to find out the secret to.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I thought the "Sex" episode was one of the best. Well, most of it was. And Gwyneth Paltrow was excellent.
I miss Kurt's singing too. His "boyfriend" must have a contract that stipulates he gets a solo in every show. 
L.J.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Was anybody surprised that Emma and Karl haven't done the deed yet? And the way she feels about Will has nothing to do with it. 

I love that Holly is the complete opposite of Emma. The fact that Will is very attracted to her tells me he's really over Emma.


----------



## prairiesky

I really enjoyed this episode!  I really love Gwyneth Paltrow's character and love, love, love Kurt's dad.
The ladies on The View this morning were fussing around about the subject matter and thinking, "What if 7 year olds are watching"......This is a 14+ rated show.  Why would a parent let a 7 year old watch it?  If you have seen even one episode, you know that this is high school material.  And, they are not timid about subject matter.
Anyway, I did not miss Sue in the least.  I do get a kick out of some of the things that she says, but this was terrific without her.  I really hated the drinking episode, so I am happy again.
Afternoon Delight...


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I love that Holly is the complete opposite of Emma. The fact that Will is very attracted to her tells me he's really over Emma.


No way! He drunk dialed her a couple weeks ago. When Holly almost spilled the beans about Emma, that was no coincidence -- the show is implying that if he knew it would matter. He's done with her to the extent that he doesn't think he can have her.


----------



## Cindy416

MichelleR said:


> No way! He drunk dialed her a couple weeks ago. When Holly almost spilled the beans about Emma, that was no coincidence -- the show is implying that if he knew it would matter. He's done with her to the extent that he doesn't think he can have her.


I agree with you. I think he's resigned himself to the fact that (he thinks) Emma is unattainable. Holly's actions were definitely thought out, in my opinion.


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, Gleeks, what did you think about last night's episode?

Me - I loved 'Trouty Lips' (too funny!) and thought Mercedes rocked it.  I loved that Rachel wasn't able to write a perfect song right away.  It was good to watch her struggle.  Didn't care for her ballad, but thought the final number was cute.  I wanted to see more of Sue Sylvester interacting with Oral Intensity (watching her make them practice like she does with the Cheerios).  Finally, liked Kurt's rendition of "Blackbird" and thought it was so sweet to see him and Blaine finally get together.

And that's what I thought of...*Glee*!


----------



## MichelleR

mscott9985 said:


> Okay, Gleeks, what did you think about last night's episode?
> 
> Me - I loved 'Trouty Lips' (too funny!) and thought Mercedes rocked it. I loved that Rachel wasn't able to write a perfect song right away. It was good to watch her struggle. Didn't care for her ballad, but thought the final number was cute. I wanted to see more of Sue Sylvester interacting with Oral Intensity (watching her make them practice like she does with the Cheerios). Finally, liked Kurt's rendition of "Blackbird" and thought it was so sweet to see him and Blaine finally get together.
> 
> And that's what I thought of...*Glee*!


I laughed ridiculously hard at Trouty Lips, particularly because Santana really sang it well and so seriously.

I was very happy for Kurt --


Spoiler



was surprised how fast it was between Blaine gently telling him he wasn't ready to be together and his seeing the light.



I didn't love Rachel's song either. The lyrics seemed pretty meh. I did like the "loser" song.



Spoiler



R.I.P. Pavrotti -- you were too good for this world, dude!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Trouty Lips_ as a torch song? Too funny. Loved _Big A** Heart_ but then I love Lauren and Puck anyway.

I didn't expect Regionals last night so that was a real treat. I agree. Would have liked to see more of Sue with Oral Intensity. And what about Becky now that Sue isn't the Cheerios coach anymore?

Kurt did a wonderful job with the _blackbird _song but I wanted something more from him. He is so amazing and we haven't heard him really sing in so long. _Candles _made up for a lot. Glad to see he and Blaine got together.

Mercedes, of course, rocked.

Good show.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Loved _Big A** Heart_ but then I love Lauren and Puck anyway.


Darn! This reminds me that the channel cut out right as Puck got ready to sing and it didn't come back until the commercial.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Darn! This reminds me that the channel cut out right as Puck got ready to sing and it didn't come back until the commercial.


Run over to the Fox website and watch it again. Lauren was so cute when Puck was singing to her.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Run over to the Fox website and watch it again. Lauren was so cute when Puck was singing to her.


How embarrassing is it that I didn't think to do that or Hulu? Now I'm up to date. 

This storyline has me liking Puck so much more.


----------



## 4Katie

I loved the show!


----------



## mscottwriter

> This storyline has me liking Puck so much more.


Agree! And Lauren, too, btw. I'm glad she's becoming her own character and not just a token big girl.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



REMEMBER YOUR SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## originalgrissel

My Kurt/Blaine fangirl shipper heart was loving all their scenes (as was the fangirl shipper heart of my 13 yr old daughter) and I LOVED "Loser Like Me". Great anthem! I was sadly disappointed though to find that "Big Ass Heart" was not available for download via iTunes. Mercedes song was and all the New Directions/Warbler performance songs from the show were there, but not Puck's. It was hilariously clever and darn catchy & I'd love to have it in my Glee Tunes collection.   And even though Trouty Mouth was too funny to take seriously, I still loved it because Naya Rivera (Santana) has SUCH a great voice!


----------



## mscottwriter

> I was sadly disappointed though to find that "Big Ass Heart" was not available for download via iTunes.


I wondered about that myself and hadn't had a chance to check iTunes yet. I'm glad that Mercedes' song was on there. I'll be downloading that one for sure.


----------



## 4Katie

> And even though Trouty Mouth was too funny to take seriously, I still loved it because Naya Rivera (Santana) has SUCH a great voice!


I agree! I want to hear more of Santana's voice, and see more of Brittany's dancing. Love them both!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I think this last episode answered alot of everyone's wishes, Kurt & Blaine, Kurt sings, less Sue, more solo singing from others in New Directions.  I really liked this episode and the original songs, Regional songs are on the new CD (#5).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Was driving down the LV strip and saw glee ad


----------



## 4Katie

Here's some interesting info about Season 3:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20474292,00.html


----------



## B-Kay 1325

4Katie said:


> Here's some interesting info about Season 3:
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20474292,00.html


Thanks for the link, very interesting and welcome information.


----------



## Jimmy87

I really love Glee. I like their show because it's kinda unique. Very good especially for teenagers and very entertaining. I like Charice. I'm an avid fan of her. Her voice is really awesome.


----------



## originalgrissel

For those (like me) that were lamenting not being able to download "Trouty Mouth" or "Big Ass Heart" from iTunes, lament no more! By popular demand, they have put both songs up for download and BAH was only .69, so if you want to download them they are now available.


----------



## MichelleR

Yaaay!


----------



## mscottwriter

> For those (like me) that were lamenting not being able to download "Trouty Mouth" or "Big Ass Heart" from iTunes, lament no more! By popular demand, they have put both songs up for download and BAH was only .69, so if you want to download them they are now available.


Rofl!! The fans have spoken!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just saw this on Facebook. Can be pre-ordered thru Amazon.

http://music-mix.ew.com/2011/03/23/glee-warblers-album-track-list/


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook. Can be pre-ordered thru Amazon.
> 
> http://music-mix.ew.com/2011/03/23/glee-warblers-album-track-list/


Thanks for sharing! I'm so glad they finally addressed the "only Blaine gets solos" issue at regionals -- the "Candles" duet was amazing.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Surprise! I don't know even what are you talking about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They're doing _Rumors_. WoW! I've got the original vinyl. Must dig it out and play it today. I love that album.

Did anybody watch _Bones _last night? It was a repeat. Cam mentioned the "Grilled Cheesus" episode.


----------



## bobavey

Yes, thank you.


----------



## mscottwriter

I caught last night's rerun and I got to thinking...

That group The Hipsters, are they the same people from that documentary "Young at Heart"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> I caught last night's rerun and I got to thinking...
> 
> That group The Hipsters, are they the same people from that documentary "Young at Heart"?


There was a group singing competition on last year and they had a group of seniors. I thought it might be them. Can't remember the name of the show.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Netflix to start streaming Glee. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110401/media_nm/us_netflix


----------



## JimJ

mom133d said:


> Netflix to start streaming Glee.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110401/media_nm/us_netflix


I'm actually more excited about Ally McBeal being on there, as it's a show I've always been curious to check out. I own the first season of Glee on blu and have seen every episode at least twice. It's cool that it's on there but it's not a big deal for me. I wish I had known Sons of Anarchy was coming before I rented them all on discs.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

guess what!!! Nathan Fillion is going to be in GLEE!!!!! Maraget Cho is going to play Tina's mom!!!


----------



## Cindy416

JimJ said:


> I'm actually more excited about Ally McBeal being on there, as it's a show I've always been curious to check out. I own the first season of Glee on blu and have seen every episode at least twice. It's cool that it's on there but it's not a big deal for me. I wish I had known Sons of Anarchy was coming before I rented them all on discs.


If you like David E. Kelley's shows, you'll probably love "Ally McBeal." my daughters kept telling me that I should watch "Ally"when it was on, but I didn't get around to it until mid-way trough the first season. I fell in love with it immediately. If I had a dollar for every time I laughed out loud watching that series, I could make a serious dent in in the federal deficit. I have the series on DVD now, as I bought it before Netfix had streaming. If you watch some of the episodes (start with the first one), I'd love to know what you think. Beware: It's really quirky, but so much fun!


----------



## BTackitt

Vegas_Asian said:


> guess what!!! Nathan Fillion is going to be in GLEE!!!!! Maraget Cho is going to play Tina's mom!!!


OH I can't wait to see Nathan Fillion on Glee! That's gonna be awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> OH I can't wait to see Nathan Fillion on Glee! That's gonna be awesome!!!!!!!


He's a hoot! Did you see/hear what he did on Twitter yesterday? He tweeted that he was sure we'd all seen the news about Castle being canceled, and asked us to keep our fingers crossed for a movie deal for him. I was pretty distressed at first, and then, a couple of minutes later, it occurred to me that it was April Fool's Day. Fillion, being the joker that his tweets show him to be, was playing an AFD joke on his followers. Whew! I love Castle.


----------



## JimJ

Cindy416 said:


> If you like David E. Kelley's shows, you'll probably love "Ally McBeal." my daughters kept telling me that I should watch "Ally"when it was on, but I didn't get around to it until mid-way trough the first season. I fell in love with it immediately. If I had a dollar for every time I laughed out loud watching that series, I could make a serious dent in in the federal deficit. I have the series on DVD now, as I bought it before Netfix had streaming. If you watch some of the episodes (start with the first one), I'd love to know what you think. Beware: It's really quirky, but so much fun!


The only David E. Kelley show I've ever watched was Boston Public, which I loved (really wish they'd get around to releasing that one on DVD). I watched the first two episodes of Ally last night. The quirkiness annoyed me a little but it was kind of charming too. Not totally hooked by it yet but I like it so far.


----------



## MichelleR

Nathan Fillion is a really down-to-earth, appreciative actor. He's not embarrassed over his soap opera days and handles well being an actor who has been on Joss Whedon shows, with all the rabid fan love that brings. He is high of the list of people I'd love to meet so that I can make an idiot of out myself.


----------



## Cindy416

JimJ said:


> The only David E. Kelley show I've ever watched was Boston Public, which I loved (really wish they'd get around to releasing that one on DVD). I watched the first two episodes of Ally last night. The quirkiness annoyed me a little but it was kind of charming too. Not totally hooked by it yet but I like it so far.


It probably takes a few episodes to get used to things like the dancing baby, the unisex restroom, the singing, etc., but I found it to be really refreshing. (I also "discovered" Jesse L. Martin's singing on "Ally." I now love "Rent," and have seen the OBC version, as well as having seen it on stage in Kansas City.) "Ally" had a few episodes in the mid-part of the series that were a bit weird (regarding Billy), but then Robert Downey, Jr. joined the case, and was brilliant. His recurring drug problems forced him to be written out of the series, and was a big loss to the show. At least he was able to turn his life around, so it was worth losing him, but his comedic timing is superb and he fit into the quirkiness perfectly.)


----------



## Lyndl

MichelleR said:


> Nathan Fillion is a really down-to-earth, appreciative actor. He's not embarrassed over his soap opera days and handles well being an actor who has been on Joss Whedon shows, with all the rabid fan love that brings. *He is high of the list of people I'd love to meet so that I can make an idiot of out myself. *


Yep, me too. I could easily see myself being a total idiot around him.


----------



## BTackitt

So.. I'm getting antsy for another new episode..They've won Regionals, shouldn't they be gearing up for State?


----------



## JimJ

BTackitt said:


> So.. I'm getting antsy for another new episode..They've won Regionals, shouldn't they be gearing up for State?


New episodes start again on April 19th, so we still have a few weeks. According to IMDB there are 6 episodes left.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

BTackitt, they are on the way to Nationals (Sectionals, Regionals then Nationals), this will be their 1st trip to Nationals.  I am looking forward to some new episodes, however, not looking forward to Terry (Mr. Scho's Ex) coming back.


----------



## BTackitt

Ew! Terry's coming back? WTF for?

I can see why they are skipping State I suppose, but sigh, drops it a little bit in the "realism" dept.... not that Glee had a TON of realism to start with.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Nathan Fillion is a really down-to-earth, appreciative actor. He's not embarrassed over his soap opera days and handles well being an actor who has been on Joss Whedon shows, with all the rabid fan love that brings. He is high of the list of people I'd love to meet so that I can make an idiot of out myself.


I've even started watching _Firefly _on Sci just because of Fillion. Even when he's doing serious stuff, he's still the same.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've even started watching _Firefly _on Sci just because of Fillion. Even when he's doing serious stuff, he's still the same.


There are many reasons to like Firefly, but he's definitely high on the list.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

We've been watching a lot of Firefly lately too, and I'm always surprised by how good the show is...in addition to Nathan Fillion. Castle, of course, is also a favorite. I'm going up to watch last's night episode now.
L.J.


----------



## 4Katie

I just want to remind everyone - we get a brand new episode of Glee tomorrow night!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I just want to remind everyone - we get a brand new episode of Glee tomorrow night!


Oh happy day!!


----------



## Margaret

4Katie said:


> I just want to remind everyone - we get a brand new episode of Glee tomorrow night!


Thanks for the reminder. I had forgotten.


----------



## mscottwriter

Finally!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just received my Warbler CD and am in the middle of listening to it.  Love it!!

I also got my copy of Glee Encore DVD, will watch it later this evening.

NEW EPISODE TONIGHT!!


----------



## kcmay

I LOVED Mercedes's performance. The tiny chick from Vocal Adrenaline has an amazing voice. Wow. She gives me goosebumps.


----------



## MichelleR

How many looked up Honey Badger on YouTube? I just laughed, because I knew what video they were aiming for people to watch.


----------



## prairiesky

I was underwhelmed by this episode.


----------



## MichelleR

prairiesky said:


> I was underwhelmed by this episode.


Yep. I knew early on that it wasn't going to be one of the best. I think the supersized episode will make up for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There was a lot more singing, I thought. Didn't do much to advance the story except for splitting up Will and Holly and maybe getting him and Emma together. I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I thought last nights show was a bit of a downer, sad storyline and mean spirited, but there were a few highlights.  The Vocal Adrenalin director reminded me of Gaston from Beauty and the Beast (full of himself), Emma was back to her old self (timid and compulsive).  I loved Santana's take down of Karofsky and the fact that he didn't seem to intimidate Kurt as much as he used to.  (Yay, Kurt is coming back to McKinley).  Loved Mercedes song, was glad to see her get the spotlight for a change, didn't like Holly's performance (I prefer to hear the Glee kids perform).  Can you believe that Lauren is going out for Prom Queen against Quinn, that ought to be fun.  I'm really looking forward to next weeks extended show.


----------



## mscottwriter

> The Vocal Adrenalin director reminded me of Gaston from Beauty and the Beast (full of himself),


Lol!!

Is anyone else getting sick of the whole Karofsky issue? I'd like to see some resolution there already.


----------



## Margaret

prairiesky said:


> I was underwhelmed by this episode.


I actually fell asleep during the show. I have never done that before.


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought season 1 DVDs like many.  I doubt I'll get season 2.  It just isn't . . . .  My favorite episode is still from season 1 -- when Kurt and company kick the football to "Put a Ring On It".  I love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I bought season 1 DVDs like many. I doubt I'll get season 2. It just isn't . . . . My favorite episode is still from season 1 -- when Kurt and company kick the football to "Put a Ring On It". I love it!


I laugh every time. Too bad it's not on the Glee Encore DVD. Mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MichelleR

mscott9985 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Is anyone else getting sick of the whole Karofsky issue? I'd like to see some resolution there already.


Well, the next episode is rumored to do that, or at least really advance the storyline.


----------



## 4Katie

Sandpiper said:


> I bought season 1 DVDs like many. I doubt I'll get season 2. It just isn't . . . . My favorite episode is still from season 1 -- when Kurt and company kick the football to "Put a Ring On It". I love it!


That episode has my favorite Glee quote: "I'm Kurt Hummel and I'll be auditioning for the role of kicker."


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. Gotta admit that one is my #1 favorite too. Second would be the Thriller/Heads Will Roll episode. LOVE that whole sequence.

Ya know, thinking about Sandy, I bet if Will offered to have him assist, he would come back and help, and be thrilled to do it. I like Stephen Tobolowsky as an actor.

Sue stole all the Cheerios $ and hid it in an off-shore account? and the schoolboard is allowing her to still teach and be on campus?? ok.. sorry reality check here.. her skanky behind would be in jail in the real world. I love Jane Lynch, but I think they are taking Sue's character way to far and not having any consequences for her actions show.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

mscott9985 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Is anyone else getting sick of the whole Karofsky issue? I'd like to see some resolution there already.


seconded. But I really liked Santana in that scene. One of the few times I can say that.


----------



## BTackitt

"Left or right take your pick." & "I have razor blades all up in my hair!" Oh yeah! HAHHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^Loved that scene!!  Kinda wished they had let her go on a bit longer. lol


----------



## 4Katie

> I love Jane Lynch, but I think they are taking Sue's character way to far and not having any consequences for her actions show.


I agree. Sometimes it's too much, even for the crazy world of Glee.


----------



## mscottwriter

I just remembered something I liked from last week's show: Holly's talk to the kids about how easy it's become to jeer from the sidelines.  I think it's important to reinforce the idea that it's not okay to flame people on the Internet just because you're 'invisible'.  I thought it was a nice touch to the show.

Can't wait for tonight's!


----------



## 4Katie

And tonight's show is 90 minutes!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

It's supposed to have some pretty good developments!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> And tonight's show is 90 minutes!


Yay, I forgot that. I guess I'm going to have to miss the first half hour of deadliest catch.


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, I just have to say it...I *loved *Kurt's


Spoiler



top hat


.


----------



## 4Katie

lol @ Brittany -


Spoiler



Lebanese


!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I really loved last nights show. Who would have thunk


Spoiler



Santana & Karofsky


? I have to admit that I thought they did a good job with that storyline as well as the rest of the episode, I also liked Kurt's top hat. The songs were great as usual and especially liked Kurt's solo. Can't wait to see what the rest of the season will bring.


Spoiler



Yesterday I read that Jonathan Graff will be back for the last 3 episodes of this season.


----------



## BTackitt

I could CRY!!!!!!!!! Stupid TX storms last night. I had DVR all set to record, and it did... first half hour was filled up with weather watch (and non of it was anywhere near US.. then Glee started, only I missed the last half hour because it cut off. then this morning, my stupid modem started fritzing on me.. so I'm just now getting online 6 hours later than normal, I have homework I have to be online to do, that I have to do before class tonight... so Hulu Glee will have to wait even though I am dying here.. It cut out in the middle of Kurt's song <<GGRRRRRR>>>


----------



## MichelleR

They were supposed to wear shirts about the stuff the think they hated most. Wasn't aware that Kurt hated liking boys. The shirts were great, it was the set-up that was confused. I expected to like the episode more -- was expecting more resolution with at least Karofsky. Or Santana.


----------



## prairiesky

Unlike last week, I thoroughly enjoyed this episode.  Great music and theme of acceptance.  Finally, Emma is trying to deal with her OCD.  Kurt is back!  Looking forward to next week.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Wasn't aware that Kurt hated liking boys.


Lol!

The one thing I didn't like, though, was Lauren's shirt.


Spoiler



I think it said 'attitude'.


 This is because I get students who love to use that kind of logic as an excuse to just be obnoxious. As in, "I was born a b****h, and that's just who I am."


----------



## Geoffrey

This felt more like an episode from season one - more story arc and less theme singing.  I am glad they brought the Karofsky storyline back.  I think in general they're portraying life for gay teens to be much easier and less scary than it is.  We've come a long way, baby, but coming out is still a major turning point in any gay person's life and accepting oneself is still not simple.   

I like that Glee embraces many different, difficult subjects and I'm happy they're showing that gay people aren't always fabulous.


----------



## Geoffrey

MichelleR said:


> -- was expecting more resolution with at least Karofsky. Or Santana.


I'm hoping they don't resolve this storyline too quickly. I don't want the show to turn into all gay all the time.


----------



## MichelleR

Geoffrey said:


> I'm hoping they don't resolve this storyline too quickly. I don't want the show to turn into all gay all the time.


I appreciate that. As I typed it, I was hoping people wouldn't think I was saying that it's an easily resolved situation. Joss Whedon said that he gave viewers what they needed, not what they wanted. Let me when put it this way -- I want these things to be dealt with now, but I know it might need to go on longer.


----------



## CraigInOregon

OK, this has to be said.

First, I am a huge fan of GLEE and own just about all the soundtracks, so I'm not hating on the show, but...

They really went overboard on the "willing suspension of disbelief" aspect with this week's episode.

I'm NOT talking about Santana and Karofsky. LOL.

No, I'm talking about Kurt Hummel's return.

Don't take this the wrong way... he's a fun character who's had an interesting arc this season... BUT....

I may not be an expert on state of Ohio high school league competition rules.... HOWEVER....

I know of NO state that would allow any student to transfer schools twice in the same competition season AND have him (or her) continue to compete wherever they land in the same season.

Think about it, folks.

Glee Club season started BEFORE Kurt transferred out of McKinley. So he starts Glee Club season there.

THEN Kurt transfers to the Warblers club at the private school and competes as part of their team all the way through regionals... until they lose to McKinley.

THEN, with last night's episode, he transfers back to McKinley... and apparently will be allowed to compete with New Directions at Nationals.

In what universe?

I know, I know, the story was about Kurt's journey, his character arc, etc. But I just don't see that being allowed in most high school settings... not in the same season.

At best, I could buy him transferring to the Warblers and competing with them... but with Glee Club season in its post-season, I can't see any way in reality that he could transfer back to McKinley in time for nationals and be allowed on the team again.

This is the second season in a row GLEE has done this. (Last year, they did it with Jesse, just to mess with Rachel.)

I know with certainty that this would never ever be allowed in athletic competition... if a star running back wants to transfer from his 2-10 club to an 11-1 team bound for state, it would NEVER be allowed. Other competing schools would file protests that amount to the school attempting to "stack the deck" to win.

The same principle has to hold true with Glee Club competitions.

Like I said, this is two seasons in a row where someone's transferred schools twice without anyone raising a stink... not even Glee club nemesis Sue Sylvester!

Give me a break...

ALSO:

Here's another pet peeve...

Glee won regionals and therefore gets to go... to nationals? What happened to state? They missed a step.

Even so... at nationals word has it their big rival will be ... Vocal Adrenaline? Their rival from last season at regionals?

WTF?

Wouldn't only ONE of them survive out of Ohio to make it to nationals under any sane system?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Heard Glee original song on radio tonight


----------



## mlewis78

Born This Way on youtube:

http://youtu.be/Widfun4HjPY


----------



## Brenda M.

MichelleR said:


> They were supposed to wear shirts about the stuff the think they hated most. Wasn't aware that Kurt hated liking boys. The shirts were great, it was the set-up that was confused. I expected to like the episode more -- was expecting more resolution with at least Karofsky. Or Santana.


It wasn't shirts about what they hated, but what "fault" they had that they could admit to and embrace. Kurt was saying he was proud that he liked boys. Brittany said she was "stupid". Emma admitted to having OCD. And Will to having a "Butt chin". I thought this was a wonderful episode.


----------



## MichelleR

Brenda M. said:


> It wasn't shirts about what they hated, but what "fault" they had that they could admit to and embrace. Kurt was saying he was proud that he liked boys. Brittany said she was "stupid". Emma admitted to having OCD. And Will to having a "Butt chin". I thought this was a wonderful episode.


Emma told the kids that they were to pick an attribute they were ashamed over or would like to change, but can't because ... they were born that way. Then, yes, they were supposed to find acceptance. When I used the word "hate," that was my way of paraphrasing. Kurt has never come across as struggling with the likes boy thing, particularly not after his dad accepted him. I guess there was probably a time when he did feel shame or want to change it, but I just don't see this as the thing he struggled with in that episode. 

My point is not that the shirts were wrong, but that the Emma explaining scene was too limiting and not really reflective of the episode.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> Kurt has never come across as struggling with the likes boy thing, particularly not after his dad accepted him. I guess there was probably a time when he did feel shame or want to change it, but I just don't see this as the thing he struggled with in that episode.


Frankly, I think this may be reflective of how Hollywood struggles with the stereotyping of gay characters. They tend to approach them in this 2D mode where being gay is always the most important thing about those characters.

Part of it is external pressure. Maybe they don't feel Kurt can be a flawed character outside of that one issue, because it'd be seen as "a negative stereotype of gays" rather than "a flaw in Kurt that has nothing to do with him being gay, but has everything to do with him being Kurt."

I think a more 3D approach to Kurt would have had him struggling with some other issue that he actually didn't like about himself. Given how he's been portrayed over two seasons, maybe something like "loves too easily" would work... something many teens of any orientation struggle with. In fact, Rachel and he could start a club on that score.

But it was easier to use the obvious thing about him, which keeps Kurt from becoming as well-rounded a character as he could be. Instead, he'll stay stuck in the "being gay is the only important thing about me" box... which is short-sighted and sad... but he has a couple more seasons on the show, so hope springs eternal that they'll round out his character yet.


----------



## 4Katie

While Kurt accepts himself for who he is, and isn't ashamed of it, it's a difficult life for a sensitive teenager. I don't think it's what he'd choose.

It's the rest of us who put labels on people - we see Kurt as a gay teenager, rather than a well-rounded teenager who happens to be gay. I've never understood that. I like to have sex with my husband, but that hardly defines me. It's just one part of who I am.

(A very important part, of course!)


----------



## Anne Victory

BTackitt said:


> Ok.. Gotta admit that one is my #1 favorite too. Second would be the Thriller/Heads Will Roll episode. LOVE that whole sequence.
> 
> Ya know, thinking about Sandy, I bet if Will offered to have him assist, he would come back and help, and be thrilled to do it. I like Stephen Tobolowsky as an actor.
> 
> Sue stole all the Cheerios $ and hid it in an off-shore account? and the schoolboard is allowing her to still teach and be on campus?? ok.. sorry reality check here.. her skanky behind would be in jail in the real world. I love Jane Lynch, but I think they are taking Sue's character way to far and not having any consequences for her actions show.


LOVE that episode. "He BIT me!  That zombie BIT me!!" Bieste: "That's my boy!"

Agree about Sue. Consequences would be a good thing. I did love her take on the Kurt / Karofsky episode and the fact that she stepped down as principal JUST so she should keep an eye on the situation.

Anybody else hoping Rachel and Finn get back together? I hope so, even though Rachel's stunt that broke them up was bone-headed in the extreme.

ETA:
I think my fave episodes revolve around Kurt and his daddy. He's got an awesome daddy. Who didn't laugh at his "You can NOT descriminate against my son because of his color, religion, or the fact that he's queer as a three dollar bill!" Umm, thanks, dad...

Or how 'bout the episode where he went off on Finn, or, holy moses - when he found out that Karofsky had threatened Kurt's life? I was cheering. The actor really sold me on the fact that he really wanted to hurt that kid - was holding himself back by the thinnest of hairs.

I cried and cried on the hospital episode. "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" - and then the church scene, where you've got Kurt, who is what down here would be considered "flaming", walking into this church of strangers and just the love and acceptance. When that little old lady reached over and held his hand, I just lost it.

Oh - another awesome daddy moment: "I don't wanna talk about this any more than you do. But we are gonna sit down and go over this material. And we're going to do it together, and be better men because of it." Frickin' awesome.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Arkali,

Credit where it's due.... GLEE handles Kurt's dad quite well and three-dimensionally.

I do think Kurt would be a more interesting character if they made him a more rounded character who was gay, but also had a lot more going on in his life than just that.

The ingredients are there, after all. A "loves too easily" subplot would work quite well for young Mr. Hummel.


----------



## Anne Victory

I agree.  In fairness, though - and granted, I'm not gay, so this is supposition on my part... but... I would imagine that there for a young gay boy he probably feels like that IS his defining characteristic.  Lord knows I spent a LOT of time in high school crushing on my best friend (a guy, and I'm a girl).  That probably was, sadly, a defining part of my character at that point in my life.  It wasn't until I got older that who I liked or loved became more of a background thing.  Certainly I did other things - basketball team, ROTC, showing horses and dogs, my family... but I probably devoted 80% of my mental energy towards thinking about that guy.  Dunno - that's me thinking out loud.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Arkali said:


> I agree. In fairness, though - and granted, I'm not gay, so this is supposition on my part... but... I would imagine that there for a young gay boy he probably feels like that IS his defining characteristic. Lord knows I spent a LOT of time in high school crushing on my best friend (a guy, and I'm a girl). That probably was, sadly, a defining part of my character at that point in my life. It wasn't until I got older that who I liked or loved became more of a background thing. Certainly I did other things - basketball team, ROTC, showing horses and dogs, my family... but I probably devoted 80% of my mental energy towards thinking about that guy. Dunno - that's me thinking out loud.


Fair enough. I'm not gay either; been married to my wife for five years now (almost... Aug. 13 is the anniversary).

I'm reacting to the handling of the character as a writer and fan of the show... what does/doesn't work for me about it.

As awkwardly as they sometimes handle Kurt, though, I think they're doing better with Santana. A bit confused. And the whole "if I can't have you I want your life to suck" thing with Brittany seems totally "teen mentality" to me.

However, I just looked here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Characters_of_Glee

And considering the very large cast of characters, it's somewhat easier to forgive Murphy and company for mishandling Kurt on occasion. That's a heck of a lot of characters to juggle, so mistakes will happen.

Still, Kurt's pretty central to the show.

I miss Sunshine, though; considering Murphy has said "Glee cast will graduate the show and be replaced by new cast members," I thought Sunshine was a great opportunity to have "the next Rachel" simmering in the background... no such luck, though.


----------



## Anne Victory

Yeah.  I agree.  And I like Rachel, mostly.  I did want to slap her when she was Finn, though.  GAH!  Hoping they get back together


----------



## mscottwriter

> A "loves too easily" subplot would work quite well for young Mr. Hummel.


I like it!

And since I'm a huge


Spoiler



Fleetwood Mac


 fan, I totally loved last night's show. And I especially like the story surrounding


Spoiler



Sam and his family


.


----------



## prairiesky

I have really enjoyed these last two episodes.  Great music and message....Sam's family


----------



## CraigInOregon

Last night was a solid episode. Not often do popular shows concentrate on a theme like this: the destructive power of gossip.

I mean, with shows like TMZ on the air, most teens seem to THRIVE on it...


----------



## mscottwriter

> I mean, with shows like TMZ on the air, most teens seem to THRIVE on it...


So, Craig, does that mean you're really *not *marrying Farrah Fawcett on an alien spacecraft with Elvis as your best man?? I swore that's what I read on Perez Hilton's blog.


----------



## CraigInOregon

mscott9985 said:


> So, Craig, does that mean you're really *not *marrying Farrah Fawcett on an alien spacecraft with Elvis as your best man?? I swore that's what I read on Perez Hilton's blog.


To give the showbiz answer... "stay tuned..."  LOL


----------



## TLH

I love Glee and think it's getting better and better.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just a reminder that tonight is the "Prom" episode.  I've been looking forward to this one for several weeks now!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I *heart* Glee. Alas, won't be able to watch it tonight, as my fiancee needs to run off and help her sister with something. But thanks to the joy of TV stations with internet feeds, I'll catch it tomorrow.


----------



## Anne Victory

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just a reminder that tonight is the "Prom" episode. I've been looking forward to this one for several weeks now!


Oh? Hrrrrm. I was hoping Finn and Rachel would be going to prom together. Alas, no. *sigh* I think Gwen needs to get back with Sam, and Finn and Rachel need to get back together.

Ooooh - last week, when Artie called Brittney stupid... my heart broke for her.


----------



## MichelleR

Arkali said:


> Ooooh - last week, when Artie called Brittney stupid... my heart broke for her.


I have a theory that she's secretly a genius with a twisted sense of humor and whimsy.


----------



## Anne Victory

You might be on to something, Michelle


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Prom episode can't wait. I will be home in time for it. My last class of the day is complete


----------



## Anne Victory

Okay - SQUEEEE!!!!! So much happened tonight that I'm happy about, but I don't want to spoil it for anyone so will post more tomorrow.

However - Curt is always so dignified.  No matter what.  LOVE Curt.  His actor does a great job with him.  And I think the two most perfect guys on the show are Sam and Blaine.  

That is all.  For now.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Very frustrated right now. We're having severe weather here so the local Fox affiliate interrupted GLEE to stroke the local weatherman's self-importance and ego... LOL 

Joking aside, it's pretty serious. Supercells all over the place, tornados on the ground, sirens going off. It's justified, but... *sigh*


----------



## Cindy416

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Very frustrated right now. We're having severe weather here so the local Fox affiliate interrupted GLEE to stroke the local weatherman's self-importance and ego... LOL
> 
> Joking aside, it's pretty serious. Supercells all over the place, tornados on the ground, sirens going off. It's justified, but... *sigh*


I'm in MO, Craig, am my husband and I were watching the weather cells in your area. Stay safe!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Cindy416 said:


> I'm in MO, Craig, am my husband and I were watching the weather cells in your area. Stay safe!


We've staying glued to the set. Worst of it (at the moment) seems to be north of us now, but we won't be in the clear for new cells forming until midnight, they say.


----------



## mscottwriter

Loved everything but that dreadful


Spoiler



Fridays song


----------



## TLH

Tonight I'm all over Glee.


----------



## mlewis78

Loved tonight's show.


----------



## Anne Victory

Craig - did you make it?  Just makin' sure you aren't in Oz this morning


----------



## 4Katie

> However - Curt is always so dignified. No matter what. LOVE Curt. His actor does a great job with him.


I agree. But after last night's show I'm a bit worried that they're gonna turn him into a bad stereotype.

I think Chris Colfer is tremendously talented. I'm really enjoying his relationship with Blaine and their interactions with each other.


----------



## Anne Victory

4Katie said:


> I agree. But after last night's show I'm a bit worried that they're gonna turn him into a bad stereotype.
> 
> I think Chris Colfer is tremendously talented. I'm really enjoying his relationship with Blaine and their interactions with each other.


I hope they don't (turn him into a bad stereotype). What do you mean, specifically, though?

And... on to my personal SQUEE!


Spoiler



Okay - Rachel and Finn. Getting back together? It's obvious he's still into her. In a major way. I was a bit shocked when Quinn slapped Rachel, but I have to admit that I was giggling like crazy when Finn got into the shoving match with Jesse. LOL And Sam... he's SUCH a sweetheart. When he asked Mercedes to dance I just fell in love with him


----------



## MichelleR

So bored and not into Rachel and Finn. No chemistry and they're just making Rachel look sad, especially when they make her to another variation on, "I'm hideous and Quinn is a goddess," in a blatant example of Hollywood Homely vs. a Cookie Cutter Cutie.


----------



## Anne Victory

Eh.  We'll have to agree to disagree, BUT - I really do wish they'd let Rachel get some self confidence.  She's definitely not ugly by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> So bored and not into Rachel and Finn. No chemistry and they're just making Rachel look sad, especially when they make her to another variation on, "I'm hideous and Quinn is a goddess," in a blatant example of Hollywood Homely vs. a Cookie Cutter Cutie.


I think Rachel/Finn isn't without chemistry, but it's like SMALLVILLE to me... how many times did Clark and Lana have to get together and break up before they realized it wasn't in the cards for them? But then, that's high school for a lot of people. And the nature of first loves, which is what Finn is for Rachel.

And I agree that trying to sell Rachel as homely/unappealing is kind of ridiculous, as it's clearly a self-confidence thing and not an objective thing. To me, she's more appealing than any of the actresses on the show. Quinn's too plastic, and Brittany and Santana are too... obvious?  The three former Cheerios are the Gingers of the show; Rachel is the Mary-Ann, except that Rachel is also high-maintenance. Mary Ann wasn't.

Time to join the Dawn Wells fan club, I guess, LOL....


----------



## MichelleR

I got my album for a $1 code (from the Special Offers Kindle) and used it for the (Fleetwood Mac) Rumours album. I think the best Glee cover was Dreams with "Cheno."


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Good episode. And a shout-out to poor ol' Figgins. For all that he's played strictly for laughs, Theba is a rather good actor. You could really see the tension when he read the name and didn't want to announce it (but alas, a principal's duty).


----------



## MichelleR

Marcin Wrona said:


> Good episode. And a shout-out to poor ol' Figgins. For all that he's played strictly for laughs, Theba is a rather good actor. You could really see the tension when he read the name and didn't want to announce it (but alas, a principal's duty).


You're absolutely right. I noticed that and still took it for granted.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The only thing that disturbed me about that episode is that they never really explain how the


Spoiler



Kurt-for-Queen write-in campaign


 was pulled off.

I mean, sure, it happened... and


Spoiler



Kurt had his fears


... but the truth of it is never addressed. Are we just meant to believe


Spoiler



it was exactly as Kurt feared it was


?

Leaves a lot to be resolved...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Figgins did say "an overwhelming number of write-in votes". I'm surprised that that many students could get together to pull it off.


----------



## CraigInOregon

mom133d said:


> Figgins did say "an overwhelming number of write-in votes". I'm surprised that that many students could get together to pull it off.


That's what I mean. Happened totally off-screen. Who organized it? Why? All we get is Kurt's fears of who and why.


----------



## Anne Victory

Agreed. I don't think that many kids spontaneously decided to do that. So, not only did someone organize it, but they did it so quietly that nobody in Glee Club got wind of it? And let's not forget - Glee may not be popular, but the individual kids aren't necessarily scrubs in the popularity contest of high school. You've got three jocks and three ex-Cheerios. Pretty sure at least one of them would have overheard _something_.


----------



## MichelleR

Do we know the real votes weren't dumped and the write-ins weren't faked?


----------



## Anne Victory

MichelleR said:


> Do we know the real votes weren't dumped and the write-ins weren't faked?


Actually, no, we don't - and that's an EXCELLENT theory. Much more plausible, too.


----------



## CraigInOregon

*sniff, sniff*

I smell plot holes!


----------



## JimJ

CraigInTwinCities said:


> *sniff, sniff*
> 
> I smell plot holes!


I think the biggest one is that there's no reason Figgins had to say the name in the first place. It was clear he knew it was meant as a bullying tactic and his character has shown himself to be sympathetic to the anti-bullying cause. There's no reason he couldn't have just awarded it to the second highest vote getter.

That being said, plot holes don't really bother me in an over the top show like this. I'm a fan mostly for the music and the comedy so I don't need an air-tight plot to enjoy it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Arkali said:


> Craig - did you make it? Just makin' sure you aren't in Oz this morning


Missed this till now.

Yup, still here. Though if I were in Oz my wife and I could visit Tracya!

I guess the sirens were going off down by Vicki in Nebraska today, though...


----------



## 4Katie

Plot holes This show has plot CANYONS! But that's why it can be as much fun as it is. I love it!


----------



## Meemo

JimJ said:


> I think the biggest one is that there's no reason Figgins had to say the name in the first place. It was clear he knew it was meant as a bullying tactic and his character has shown himself to be sympathetic to the anti-bullying cause. There's no reason he couldn't have just awarded it to the second highest vote getter.
> 
> That being said, plot holes don't really bother me in an over the top show like this. I'm a fan mostly for the music and the comedy so I don't need an air-tight plot to enjoy it.


How would he have known the 2nd highest vote-getter though? It's doubtful he had anything but the winner's name on the paper. (Then again who counted the votes and put the name on the paper? Teachers? Students? We don't know.)
I'm with you though - this isn't a documentary, it's an over-the-top Ryan Murphy show - I just take it for what it is and enjoy rolling with it.


----------



## Anne Victory

Agree with everyone else - I don't get too worried about the plot holes or the how-the-heck-did-that-happens.  Glee is fun.  Sure, there have been some serious, thought-provoking issues brought up, but mainly, it's fun.


----------



## JimJ

Meemo said:


> How would he have known the 2nd highest vote-getter though? It's doubtful he had anything but the winner's name on the paper. (Then again who counted the votes and put the name on the paper? Teachers? Students? We don't know.)
> I'm with you though - this isn't a documentary, it's an over-the-top Ryan Murphy show - I just take it for what it is and enjoy rolling with it.


Well he could've said there was a problem and he'd be right back and then go find out, but you bring up another good point in that who ever counted the votes should've tossed the Kurt votes (assuming it was faculty).


----------



## CraigInOregon

Oh, I'm not saying the Kurt couldn't have/shouldn't have won.

I'm just suggesting that it's a pretty major plot development with no foreshadowing, no build-up, no justification aside from what Kurt fears it was about.

How can a school have a "massive" write-in campaign and yet no hint of anything even covert going on beforehand?

Sure, it's fun, it made for some interesting character moments, etc. But it's sloppy, at the same time. Usually, what'll happen is when the DVD/Blu-Ray come out, there will be a producer commentary track or something and they'll say, "Yeah, this episode turned out a bit of a mess; but we were running long and needed to cut three minutes, so instead of trimming, we just cut the whole covert write-in campaign mystery subplot. Ryan felt making the result a complete surprise would make for a better moment and after seeing the final cut, we were all on board with that. But you can see the missing footage in the deleted scenes on the DVD, just to prove we're not idiots."

Or words to that effect...


----------



## mlewis78

I think the writers were looking for a way not to give it to any of the women who were anticipating winning and to create a surprise.

I hated the scene with Sue and Artie.  Ridiculous!


----------



## CraigInOregon

mlewis78 said:


> I think the writers were looking for a way not to give it to any of the women who were anticipating winning and to create a surprise.
> 
> I hated the scene with Sue and Artie. Ridiculous!


Actually, this was pretty predictable, given the pattern of the show. More surprising would have been if Lauren had won.

But hey, in this show kids can transfer in and out of McKinley several times a year, seemingly at will, with no eligibility restrictions, so....


----------



## 4Katie

> But hey, in this show kids can transfer in and out of McKinley several times a year, seemingly at will, with no eligibility restrictions, so....


I used to work for the school system, and I just 'assumed' that the kids live in the school district but transferred to - and back from - a private school.


----------



## CraigInOregon

4Katie said:


> I used to work for the school system, and I just 'assumed' that the kids live in the school district but transferred to - and back from - a private school.


And if it had only been done with Kurt, that might be sufficient.

They did it with Jesse last season, too. And his school was in McKinley's sectionals or regionals (whichever was the season finale) last year... and that was not a private school.

And somehow both teams reach NATIONALS this year when last year they had to face each other earlier? How?


----------



## BTackitt

Craig, the city I grew up in had 7 high schools, some of them offered certain classes that others didn't, so if you wanted those classes you could get an inter-district transfer pretty easy.

Personally I think Jesse is back to screw up Rachel right before Nationals.. he's probably helping his old school, and gonna use Rachel to spy on New Directions again.


----------



## Anne Victory

BTackitt said:


> Personally I think Jesse is back to screw up Rachel right before Nationals.. he's probably helping his old school, and gonna use Rachel to spy on New Directions again.


That's my bet, but will she fall for it? And what about Finn? You can't tell me he doesn't still like Rachel after that little overload of testosterone.

As for the transferring back and forth - it's a valid gripe. I'm suspending disbelief on it, though. If I think about it too much it'll kill my enjoyment


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok I didn't see this posted. But here is a song from the season finale.



Spoiler



It's original and sung by finn and rachel.


----------



## Anne Victory

Whatever else I ever think about Glee, I think I'll be eternally grateful for being introduced to this song:






Off to listen to some of the other songs by this singer.


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Anne Victory

Thanks, Michelle   Did not care for Haley's rendition, but adored Vicci!


----------



## Meemo

Arkali said:


> Whatever else I ever think about Glee, I think I'll be eternally grateful for being introduced to this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to listen to some of the other songs by this singer.


Oh, her entire new CD - 21 - is fabulous. Amazing. Love, love it. (She wrote the songs in the aftermath of a breakup.)


----------



## 4Katie

I don't care for any of the covers, but the original is an amazing song. What a voice!


----------



## Anne Victory

Yepper.  I'm off to spend    money at Amazon (what else is new?)  Thanks for the album name, Meemo


----------



## Lisa Scott

I miss the over-the-top cheerleading routines.  Didn't the last one involve flaming hula hoops?  My favorite one was in the Madonna episode when they were on stilts.  "Sloppy freak show babies!"  Hilarious.  Did they ever say who's coaching the cheerios now?


----------



## Anne Victory

Gotta say, the Thriller episode was all kinds of awesome.

"That zombie BIT me!!"


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Don't forget to watch tonight's episode "Funeral" someone dies!!


----------



## mscottwriter

> I miss the over-the-top cheerleading routines.


Agree! I wonder if they are having trouble coming up with new routines?

I also love 'Rolling in the Deep' (the original). I was going to buy it, but it's been playing on the radio so much that now I'm actually getting sick of it. I'll give it a few months until it becomes less popular, then go back and buy it.


----------



## Anne Victory

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Don't forget to watch tonight's episode "Funeral" someone dies!!


Seriously? Oh, damn!


----------



## MichelleR

Yep. I believe the clues I've seen are:


Spoiler



Female character, semi-recurring.


There's a lot of speculation that it's


Spoiler



Becky.


----------



## BTackitt

Might be


Spoiler



Sue's sister, which would send Sue seriously off the deep end.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Break out the tissues... You'll need a BIG box.


----------



## Anne Victory

Yeah. I cried like a baby. And ARRRRRGGGGHHHH about


Spoiler



Finn and Rachel


. 'S all I'm saying until more Gleeks check in - don't want to spoil it


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, I cried.


----------



## crebel

Bawled like a baby.  DH even got choked up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> Bawled like a baby. DH even got choked up.


Yep, my hubs cried too.


----------



## crebel

I missed the very end.  Was there any kind of "In Memorium"?  As in, is that person really gone?


----------



## MichelleR

crebel said:


> I missed the very end. Was there any kind of "In Memorium"? As in, is that person really gone?


No, and I think with all the speculation on who would be the one that someone would have noticed if someone had really died.


----------



## crebel

MichelleR said:


> No, and I think with all the speculation on who would be the one that someone would have noticed if someone had really died.


Thanks. Good point. The circumstances were so realistic that it seemed possible. I'm glad it's not factual.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just googled the person and didn't see anything...  That would have been even more sad.


----------



## JimJ

I'm not gonna lie, I shed some tears during tonight's episode.  I love when we get to see the human side of Sue.  Her character was getting so over the top I was starting to get tired of it, so tonight was kind of refreshing.

On a side note, anyone else having trouble with FOX's HD signal?  I'm thinking it must just be my local station because I haven't seen anyone complaining online.  Both House last night and Glee and Raising Hope tonight were in 4:3 SD, which means I had black bars on the sides and the top and bottom of the screen.  Really annoying, plus the audio went out for most of Santana's performance    Hopefully whatever issue they're having will be fixed in time for the Bones finale on Thursday.


----------



## TLH

Tonights episode was really different. It was great to see that side of Sue.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I had read a Web rumor that it was going to be


Spoiler



April Rhodes,


 which would have been a "not big enough" sort of deal. Kind of like last week when someone on BONES was supposed to die and it was just one of the show's rotating assistants....

With it being


Spoiler



Jean,


 the scale of the loss was just right, and the show handled it incredibly tastefully.

Nice change-of-pace episode, just before Nationals. Well done.


----------



## 4Katie

MichelleR said:


> Yep. I believe the clues I've seen are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Female character, semi-recurring.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of speculation that it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Becky.


I'm so glad it wasn't her.


----------



## MichelleR

4Katie said:


> I'm so glad it wasn't her.


Me too. I'd also heard correct speculation, but that theory had died down a little.


Spoiler



I wonder if they did this because they were aware they'd made Sue too over-the-top even for this show, or if next season she will be back to "normal."


----------



## Cindy416

I just got a chance to watch last night's Glee, and it really got to me. Having lost my sister 3 years ago, it really hit me hard. I loved getting to see the softer side of Sue. All in all, it was a wonderful episode.


----------



## Margaret

I really liked his episode as well, although the funeral scene did make me cry. Who would have thought that a


Spoiler



Willie Wonka


 funeral could have been so touching, but it certainly was.


----------



## Anne Victory

Yup.  I love Kurt and Finn.  Though still irritated about the Rachel / Finn tease.  *sigh*


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Arkali said:


> Yup. I love Kurt and Finn. Though still irritated about the Rachel / Finn tease. *sigh*


All the better to drag the interaction out a few more seasons with, my dear.

...yeah, that was way too long for Red Riding Hood-esque phrasing.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> All the better to drag the interaction out a few more seasons with, my dear.


God, I hope not.

I really want to see GLEE go with their original game plan of graduating their students on time.

It'd keep the show fresh.

And, pet peeve... almost the entire GLEE club are juniors this year, seniors next year. What the heck's up with that? I've NEVER been to a school where ANY club contains the exact same membership for three years straight, and all of them kids from the same class, starting as sophomores... NEVER.

(But Smallville did the same thing... Chloe, Clark and Pete ruled the Smallville student newspaper for four years, with never a sign of upperclassmen or, later, underclassmen, involved at all... ugh.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> And, pet peeve... almost the entire GLEE club are juniors this year, seniors next year. What the heck's up with that? I've NEVER been to a school where ANY club contains the exact same membership for three years straight, and all of them kids from the same class, starting as sophomores... NEVER.


This bothers you because the show is otherwise so realistic?  Funny, I don't remember kids walking the halls at my high school singing to the accompaniment of a full orchestra, LOL!

Love Glee... the parts that do ring true for me are the angst and the fact that, except for a few shining experiences, high school was something I would not want to relive. And ya gotta love the music.

Betsy


----------



## mscottwriter

> Who would have thought that a Willie Wonka funeral could have been so touching, but it certainly was.


Agree. Plus, I've always like that song.

I really want to see Sue run for public office, lol. And, personally, I don't mind her over-the-top character. In fact, I hope that they don't make her too soft.


----------



## 4Katie

Good news for Glee fans with Oxygen channel - 12 hours of Glee today, starting at 10:00 a.m. EST!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

4Katie said:


> Good news for Glee fans with Oxygen channel - 12 hours of Glee today, starting at 10:00 a.m. EST!


Sounds like the recipe for a very unproductive day! Good thing I don't have cable.


----------



## 4Katie

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Sounds like the recipe for a very unproductive day! Good thing I don't have cable.


I'll never admit what time it was when I finally got out my PJ's.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just got my Glee Music, Volume 6 album!!  Listening to it right now and enjoying "Dancing Queen".  The entire album is wonderful.


----------



## balaspa

I resisted it for a long time.  Finally, just because nothing else was on that I liked, I started watching it this season.  I still find myself writing with it on in the background rather than really paying attention, but the show is growing on me.


----------



## mlewis78

New York song:

http://www.fox.com/glee/videos/952668745001/i-love-new-york?sortby=date


----------



## BTackitt

I can't wait for tonight! And those in earlier time zones.. spoiler is our friend!


----------



## Lisa Scott

12 hours of glee and I find out about it now?  And here's I've been wasting my whole day working.  Off to the oxygen channel.  
I'm so bummed the season is over tonight.  It's going to be what, half a year until they fire up with new episodes?


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



12th


 PLACE!!


Spoiler



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CraigInOregon

Actually, I really appreciate how things resolved.

Several times this season, it's been mentioned how


Spoiler



over-the-top


 GLEE can be. This resolution


Spoiler



balances things off a bit on the side of realism.



I will say I missed


Spoiler



Sue Sylvester


 playing much of a role in the episode.


----------



## MichelleR

They really were all trotting around town and not working.


----------



## JimJ

Spoiler



I'm fine with them losing this year. It will feel more important if they win next season since that will be this group's last chance before graduation.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I wasn't really happy with it.  
And really, hey kids we're here at nationals, let's start writing our songs?  Big suspension of disbelief there.


----------



## Cindy416

Lisa Scott said:


> I wasn't really happy with it.
> And really, hey kids we're here at nationals, let's start writing our songs? Big suspension of disbelief there.


I usually can overlook such situations on tv shows, but I have to admit that this one really bothered me. The suspension of disbelief was too much for me. There were parts of the show that I liked, and I still enjoy "Glee," but I hope the writers will refrain from such nonsense in the future.


----------



## Anne Victory

Totally agree. They wait until they're IN NYC to start writing the songs? WTF? I guess they all magically learned the music, too. 'cuz, ya know, even believing that they wrote the two songs at the last minute... they practiced, when? I found that irritating as all heck.



Spoiler



I was also a bit miffed that they came in 12th. I'm fine with them not winning, but 12th?! And I really don't think the kiss should have been that big of a bombshell. Or maybe I'm wrong. But the crowd was digging the song, and then when they kissed, horrified silence. Bah.



And... yay! I got my Rachel / Finn closure. Hubby was laughing at me last night. I was yelling at the TV. 

Oh. And...


Spoiler



Sam and Mercedes


?!?! Total shocker, but they're so cute


----------



## BTackitt

Arkali said:


> Oh. And...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sam and Mercedes
> 
> 
> ?!?! Total shocker


Actually this one wasn't a shocker to me.. I wondered about it during the Prom episode.

and yeah.. I think at least ONE episode should cover the rehearsal of songs. alot of crap can happen during rehearsal.


----------



## Anne Victory

BTackitt said:


> Actually this one wasn't a shocker to me.. I wondered about it during the Prom episode.
> 
> and yeah.. I think at least ONE episode should cover the rehearsal of songs. alot of crap can happen during rehearsal.


Agreed.

As for the prom episode: you know, I just chalked it up to Sam being such a stand-up guy. Which he really is. I was actually thinking he and Quinn might get back together, but you know - I like him


Spoiler



and Mercedes


 better. IMO, Sam's the best catch of the guys. Well, I'm excluding Kurt because he plays for the other team, but Kurt's a sweetie, too.


----------



## MichelleR

Crowning moment of stupid? Let's just put it that way, if I ever need to use "phone a friend" for a Broadway question, I'd call Rachel -- or Kurt -- and yet Quinn's the one who knows Cats is no longer running? Not in this universe.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> They really were all trotting around town and not working.


Which I think is exactly what most high school students in NYC for the first time in their lives, not used to being there, would do. The partying, everything... and it explains their finish.


----------



## Cindy416

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Which I think is exactly what most high school students in NYC for the first time in their lives, not used to being there, would do. The partying, everything... and it explains their finish.


As a teacher, I can't imagine having a group of kids in NYC without more than one chaperone/sponsor. I had to suspend belief when I saw that the kids were all over the place without any supervision. Of course, this is a tv show, and reality is free to take a backseat to fun and romance at times.


----------



## Anne Victory

MichelleR said:


> Crowning moment of stupid? Let's just put it that way, if I ever need to use "phone a friend" for a Broadway question, I'd call Rachel -- or Kurt -- and yet Quinn's the one who knows Cats is no longer running? Not in this universe.


Good point. I totally thought that, too, when I was watching.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Cindy416 said:


> As a teacher, I can't imagine having a group of kids in NYC without more than one chaperone/sponsor. I had to suspend belief when I saw that the kids were all over the place without any supervision. Of course, this is a tv show, and reality is free to take a backseat to fun and romance at times.


True. You generally need one chaperone of each gender (a woman to manage the gals, a man to corral the boys.) Minimum, otherwise chaos ensues.

True story: In my brief stint as a high school teacher, I coached the debate team. I got messed over in ways I won't go into, and was replaced by a more local teacher, but here's the point...

...the fellow who replaced me took the debate team to their first out-of-town-overnight meet a couple weeks after he took over the position, and took them by himself, expected them to behave and more or less slept through the night.

And, to be a bit delicate, let's just say that three months later, his dereliction of duty was very noticeable in the way two girls were, umm... shaping up?

Yup, he created a couple of teen moms by not properly supervising debate team kids, assuming that because they were "debate team brainiacs" they wouldn't be obsessed with "getting busy."

The kids involved admitted the "big event" happened during that speech team trip.

And yes, the "preferred because he's local" teacher did lose his job over it...


----------



## mlewis78

The writing songs after they get there thing bothered me too.


Spoiler



The on-stage kiss was ridiculous and too much was made of it.


 Otherwise, I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Cindy416

CraigInTwinCities said:


> True. You generally need one chaperone of each gender (a woman to manage the gals, a man to corral the boys.) Minimum, otherwise chaos ensues.
> 
> True story: In my brief stint as a high school teacher, I coached the debate team. I got messed over in ways I won't go into, and was replaced by a more local teacher, but here's the point...
> 
> ...the fellow who replaced me took the debate team to their first out-of-town-overnight meet a couple weeks after he took over the position, and took them by himself, expected them to behave and more or less slept through the night.
> 
> And, to be a bit delicate, let's just say that three months later, his dereliction of duty was very noticeable in the way two girls were, umm... shaping up?
> 
> Yup, he created a couple of teen moms by not properly supervising debate team kids, assuming that because they were "debate team brainiacs" they wouldn't be obsessed with "getting busy."
> 
> The kids involved admitted the "big event" happened during that speech team trip.
> 
> And yes, the "preferred because he's local" teacher did lose his job over it...


There's no doubt in my mind that yours is a true story. It would be extremely naive to assume that the brainiacs didn't have raging hormones! (I coached the academic team at my school for 20 years, and, although the kids were very bright, I'm glad that I didn't have to take them anywhere over night. Sorry you got replaced by the more "local" teacher. Glad he lost his job over the incident, though.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Cindy416 said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that yours is a true story. It would be extremely naive to assume that the brainiacs didn't have raging hormones! (I coached the academic team at my school for 20 years, and, although the kids were very bright, I'm glad that I didn't have to take them anywhere over night. Sorry you got replaced by the more "local" teacher. Glad he lost his job over the incident, though.


This is probably true, but not always. When our Science Olympiad team went to State and then Nationals, however, we had 2 chaperones who basically left us to our own devices. I think we spent the evening studying/practicing for events and playing video games, though eight people did end up crashing in one room because we all stayed up talking. Pretty innocuous on the whole. Must be the music kids who need more supervision, since we used to get tape on our doors to make sure that we didn't sneak out in the middle of the night.

Oh wait, we were the exact same kids.


----------



## mscottwriter

> As a teacher, I can't imagine having a group of kids in NYC without more than one chaperone/sponsor.


Agreed.

Personally, I thought that the last ten minutes of the show was the best.


Spoiler



Sam and Mercerdes...finally!



I didn't like the part about how


Spoiler



Mr. Shue suddenly gave up his dream to be on Broadway


. Seriously?


Spoiler



I would have liked to see him at least try it over the summer and then decide to come back.


 Would have made for an interesting beginning for the fall season.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

A Glee movie? Seriously? I don't think the show has been on long enough to warrant a full length movie. And 3-D?! Why does everything have to be 3-D?!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Oh, yes.  3D.  I try to seek out movies not in 3D.  It rarely adds anything to the movie....except $3-4 extra dollars.  My hubby and I took our 2 kids to see some 3d movies recently.  $50.  I repeat, $50 without popcorn or anything.  Good golly.

But yes, a Glee movie already seems odd.  Possibly even jump-the-sharkish.


----------



## JimJ

I think the movie you are talking about is going to be a concert film from the Glee cast tour.


----------



## Geoffrey

I watched about 5 minutes of the finale - Finn and Rachel walking down the street and being serenaded by the Glee boys .... and I changed channels.    I know I've mentioned it before - and I kept giving the show one more try - but it lost it's magic last fall when all it did was Artist Themed shows.  By the time they moved it away, I didn't care any longer.


----------



## Lisa Scott

My glee is gone now that Glee is gone for the season.  Sniff sniff.  My Tuesday wasn't as cheery.


----------



## Anne Victory

Lisa Scott said:


> Oh, yes. 3D. I try to seek out movies not in 3D. It rarely adds anything to the movie....except $3-4 extra dollars. My hubby and I took our 2 kids to see some 3d movies recently. $50. I repeat, $50 without popcorn or anything. Good golly.
> 
> But yes, a Glee movie already seems odd. Possibly even jump-the-sharkish.


Wow. So glad I don't live in your area. 3-D movies are the same price as regular, here. I've only been to one 3-D show, but hubby and I were pleasantly surprised. It ain't the 3-D I remember from the '80s


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Arkali said:


> Wow. So glad I don't live in your area. 3-D movies are the same price as regular, here. I've only been to one 3-D show, but hubby and I were pleasantly surprised. It ain't the 3-D I remember from the '80s


It's an extra dollar around here. DH and I saw Avatar in 3-D and really enjoyed it, but we don't see the need to have everything released in 3-D. Did Yogi Bear really need to be in 3-D? Does Star Wars need to be in 3-D?


----------



## BTackitt

Yogi no, Star Wars? wellll.... maybe?


----------



## mlewis78

3-D movies are between $4-5 extra here (Manhattan), depending on whether it's IMAX.  Not really sure how that is calculated, but I've been to a number of them and have had my fill.  Bad enough that the regular price of a movie is $12.50.


----------



## elakkljakldf

Love this show. My friend recommended it to me at the end of the first half of the second season. (It's pretty confusing, right?) I feel like as the show has progressed into the second season, some issues like Karofsky's or Santana's insecurity, have gotten much deeper and more serious, while the rest of the show is all about relationships, which causes drama, but also feels shallow.


----------



## 4Katie

> I feel like as the show has progressed into the second season, some issues like Karofsky's or Santana's insecurity, have gotten much deeper and more serious, while the rest of the show is all about relationships, which causes drama, but also feels shallow.


That's our Glee! I love the mix of drama, comedy and music.


----------



## elakkljakldf

And it teaches people to accept gay people. A lot of people that I know have stopped insulting things by calling them gay. I think Glee works better than those PSA's.


----------



## mscottwriter

> I think Glee works better than those PSA's.


k

I certainly hope so!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I really want to see GLEE go with their original game plan of graduating their students on time.
> 
> It'd keep the show fresh.


Original Glee class graduating - http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/20/glee-original-cast-gradua_n_880216.html



> According to "Glee" showrunner Ryan Murphy, ...
> 
> He confirmed to Ryan Seacrest that he's looking to move the current cast on from high school, with them graduating at the end of the third season, and bringing in fresh talent to the show -- which is the entire function of the new Oxygen Network show, "The Glee Project."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been watching the Glee Project and there's some amazing talent there. They said they are going to write seven episodes around the winner. They started out with twelve and they've eliminated two. They handle it like Project Runway with a new challenge every week. The winner of the homework assignment gets a professional mentor. The first week it was Darren Criss and the second week it was Idina Menzel. 

Then they film a music video and pick a bottom three from that. Those three sing for their life. It looks like they're searching for personality even more than talent. Some of them have both. 

I think McKynleigh has one of the best voices, but unless she ramps up her performance quotient, she's in danger of being eliminated in the next week or two.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Do any of the streaming services, like Hulu, offer The Glee Project? I didn't realize it had started, so I'm behind... I have Tivo set up for Theatricality, Individuality and Vulnerability.... anything before those, I don't/won't have...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Do any of the streaming services, like Hulu, offer The Glee Project? I didn't realize it had started, so I'm behind... I have Tivo set up for Theatricality, Individuality and Vulnerability.... anything before those, I don't/won't have...


They've been rerunning the episodes. There were several audition episodes, so you've actually only missed one elimination. Theatricality was Sunday's episode with Idina Menzel.


----------



## kCopeseeley

I am VERY interested to see who their new additions are. There is a youtube guy, Sam Tsui, who I think would be perfect on Glee. He's definitely got a presence.

Link: 




He and his buddy really have those mashups down!


----------



## Anne Victory

mlewis78 said:


> 3-D movies are between $4-5 extra here (Manhattan), depending on whether it's IMAX. Not really sure how that is calculated, but I've been to a number of them and have had my fill. Bad enough that the regular price of a movie is $12.50.


:blink: $7.50 / 5.00 I *believe* it is, here. The lower price is the daytime / matinee, if you will.


----------



## Anne Victory

Oooh.  I'm going to have to see if I can find reruns of TGP.  I didn't even realize there *was* such a thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arkali said:


> Oooh. I'm going to have to see if I can find reruns of TGP. I didn't even realize there *was* such a thing.


The Oxygen channel has been running them during the week. The new ones are on Sunday night.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Happily, I'm all caught up. Not on the audition episodes, sadly, but on the regular ones...

I felt bad the short gal got the book; her character had potential. But did I believe she was going to win the spot? Probably not.

The short guy who was in the bottom 3 with her? Voice totally stinks. A lot of character, theatricality, sure... but awful voice.


----------



## 4Katie

Bummer, but not totally unexpected, news - Rachel, Kurt and Finn will all graduate this year and will not be back for the 4th season.

The plan was always to keep the show real (real? Glee?!?) and not have the kids in high school for 20 years.

But still... I'll really miss them! (Especially Finn, who I really have a soft spot for.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Bummer, but not totally unexpected, news - Rachel, Kurt and Finn will all graduate this year and will not be back for the 4th season.
> 
> The plan was always to keep the show real (real? Glee?!?) and not have the kids in high school for 20 years.
> 
> But still... I'll really miss them! (Especially Finn, who I really have a soft spot for.)


Bummer. They are my three favorites. At least we'll still have Artie and Mercedes.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I think it's for the show's betterment, to be honest.

As much as I like Rachel's voice, the whole Rachel-Finn-Quinn thing was already wearing a bit thin this past season.


----------



## mscottwriter

I've been really getting into True Blood, and am I wrong about this or is the actor who plays the vampire Chow the same actor who played the coach on Glee (the one Emma was engaged to in the first season).  If so, that makes *two* Glee actors so far in True Blood.


----------



## 4Katie

He played a really nasty character on an episode of Hawaii Five-0. It was kinda hard to separate him from his Glee character.


----------



## Lyndl

mscott9985 said:


> I've been really getting into True Blood, and am I wrong about this or is the actor who plays the vampire Chow the same actor who played the coach on Glee (the one Emma was engaged to in the first season). If so, that makes *two* Glee actors so far in True Blood.


 Yep, definitely the same guy. Quite a different portrayal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went to the HP movie this morning (sob) and was surprised when the Glee theme came on. There's a 3D concert movie coming out 8/12 for two weeks only. Just when I thought that after HP I would never step foot in a movie theater again, they suck me back in.


----------



## 4Katie

I'm very anxious to see the Glee movie, but I don't have anyone to go with. Wanna go with me, Gertie


----------



## gregoryblackman

Was into the first season, not so much after that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I'm very anxious to see the Glee movie, but I don't have anyone to go with. Wanna go with me, Gertie


You bet! It looks great!


----------



## mscottwriter

Hey, I feel gypped!!  I went to see HP, and I didn't see a Glee trailer  

Yes, it was weird seeing the coach up there with the vamps.  At first, I thought he was there strictly for comedy relief, but I guess not!


----------



## herocious

My girlfriend's sister has been watching glee all day on her laptop. I've heard some of the singing. I've heard some of the dialogue, too, some of which is about teen pregnancy and being man enough to take care of your own baby. A girl also expressed her fascination with some guy's arms. Glee.


----------



## 4Katie

Good news! Rachel, Finn and Kurt are NOT leaving the show after this season, even though they are graduating.



> As is quickly becoming a tradition at San Diego Comic-Con, the "Glee" panel on the final day is where news is broken on the popular show, soon to begin its third season.
> 
> This time, some of the show's producers clarified recent stories that Lea Michele, Cory Monteith and Chris Colfer would be leaving after next season.
> 
> "From the very beginning, we knew the kids were going to graduate," producer Dante Di Loreto told members of the press after the panel ended. "The idea was not to co-executive producer have the kids in school for eight years. That shouldn't have been a news story, because it was interpreted that if they're graduating, they must be leaving the show, and no it doesn't mean they're leaving the show. Just like, when you graduated high school, you may not have left town right away. I stayed in town as a delivery boy."
> 
> Di Loreto said that only those three characters are known to be graduating and the rest will be figured out as the writers map out the season. He pointed out that Michele, Monteith and Colfer are all under contract, "and hopefully we'll all be working together for a long time."
> 
> Jenna Ushkowitz (whose character, Tina has two years before graduation) and Harry Shum were also there for Comic-Con, and the producers had good news for their characters, as well as other couples on the show: they have no interest in breaking anyone up this year, least of all Rachel and Finn.
> 
> And even though a possible spinoff was OK'd by the network, the producers aren't really interested in the idea.
> 
> Before the new season begins, though, the cast and crew will head to the Emmys and nominee Dot-Marie Jones was also part of the panel.
> 
> Jones said she's not sure what she will wear though, as she is not much of a dress person. No doubt, hardcore "Gleeks" everywhere will be watching to find out what she decides.


http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/25/original-glee-cast-members-will-stick-around-for-season-4/?hpt=hp_bn5


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have mixed feelings about this. It really depends on how they are staying with the show for me. I don't want Kurt and Rachel's Broadway dreams thrown away just so they can continue with the show. I can see a storyline keeping Kurt around (a serious illness with Dad) but Rachel? I can't see anything keeping her there. I will be very disappointed if they keep her there because of Finn. On the other hand, it really wouldn't be the same without those 3. For me, those 3 really are Glee.


----------



## donna callea

I just discovered The Glee Project on Oxygen.  It's like American Idol, except the contestants are young hopefuls who are shooting for a spot on Glee.  Ryan Murphy is the ultimate judge.  These kids are amazing--  I love this show!  I caught several episodes Sunday night.


----------



## CraigInOregon

For me, as a GLEE fan, this is NOT good news. Not at all.

I don't care what kind of excuse-making they invent to keep these three on the show... they shouldn't. It should be a show that reflects the high school experience and sees turnover every single season.

GLEE already stretched things by making all Season 1 characters sophomores. No juniors, no seniors. Just sophomores.

I never encountered a high school experience where the same students comprised the complete membership of ANY club for all four years of high school.

Sure, GLEE is not alone in this. On SMALLVILLE, Chloe Sullivan ran the Smallville High student paper from the time she was a freshman, though graduation. But at least she graduated!

This is worse. This is showing no faith in their ability to make new stars off the show.

No matter what excuses are used, this is a bad, bad decision.

GLEE: THE SWEATHOG YEARS is about to begin....


----------



## donna callea

CraigInTwinCities said:


> It should be a show that reflects the high school experience and sees turnover every single season.


I agree. You don't want the kids looking old enough to be teachers. I also think they need more geeks. Just about everyone is super good looking. Sure, Mercedes is overweight, and Artie is in a wheelchair. And the big girl that Puck fell for is no beauty. But they come across as sort of tokens now.


----------



## Lyndl

donna callea said:


> I agree. You don't want the kids looking old enough to be teachers. I also think they need more geeks. Just about everyone is super good looking. Sure, Mercedes is overweight, and Artie is in a wheelchair. And the big girl that Puck fell for is no beauty. But they come across as sort of tokens now.


I can't agree&#8230; I think the only ones who I would class as "super good-looking" are Quinn, Puck and maybe Santana. The rest are attractive but not gorgeous. but Of course, it's all subjective and what I think is beautiful is not what the next person thinks. 
I don't have a problem with Rachel, Finn & Kurt hanging around for another season but I wonder how that will factor into competition. If they're not in school, they can't participate. I just hope the storylines are good enough to keep us all interested.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The trouble is that they're not just saying "only one more season after this one." The quote form the article said "many years to come."

That's Sweathog territory.


----------



## Lyndl

CraigInTwinCities said:


> The trouble is that they're not just saying "only one more season after this one." The quote form the article said "many years to come."
> 
> That's Sweathog territory.


OK, _the many years to come _ is a bit scary.


----------



## BTackitt

Hey what SOPHMORE is Captain & Quarterback of the VARSITY football team? For that matter, what JUNIORS can be nominated for PROM QUEEN??


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

BTackitt said:


> For that matter, what JUNIORS can be nominated for PROM QUEEN??


I wondered that myself. And I had thought that Quinn and Finn were a year ahead of Rachel, so I was doubly confused when Quinn was saying "they'd rule the school next year".


----------



## Lyndl

BTackitt said:


> Hey what SOPHMORE is Captain & Quarterback of the VARSITY football team? For that matter, what JUNIORS can be nominated for PROM QUEEN??


It's all gleek to me... down here we don't use the terms sophomore, varsity or prom queen in relation to school or sport, or anything really


----------



## 4Katie

> [That's Sweathog territory./quote]
> 
> I think I'll start a rumor that John Travolta is joining the cast of Glee.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, here's some clarity from the man who would know: Ryan Murphy:

http://www.deadline.com/2011/07/exclusive-ryan-murphy-talks-for-first-time-about-glee-spinoff-show-firings-controversy/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, here's some clarity from the man who would know: Ryan Murphy:
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2011/07/exclusive-ryan-murphy-talks-for-first-time-about-glee-spinoff-show-firings-controversy/


Good grief, I can't believe they signed seven year contracts. That's a lot of commitment on both sides.

I'm not that thrilled about a spin-off. I'm with Ryan on this. Make Season 3 really good. I enjoyed last season but not enough to spend $$$ on the dvd. I'll wait to see if they do another Encore dvd.

Has anyone gotten their tickets for the Glee Concert 3D yet? Can't wait to get back home to see if they've gone on sale. It's only going to be in theaters for two weeks starting 8/12.


----------



## 4Katie

I really want to go cuz I think it'd be fun on the big screen, but I don't have anyone to go with.  DH would go if I asked him, but I know he doesn't really want to. Maybe we'll go to the new theater that serves beer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I really want to go cuz I think it'd be fun on the big screen, but I don't have anyone to go with.  DH would go if I asked him, but I know he doesn't really want to. Maybe we'll go to the new theater that serves beer.


That'll get a lot of DH's to go.


----------



## 4Katie

I mentioned this to a friend I had lunch with today, and she wants to go! Good for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got back from the Glee Concert Movie. I think I would have liked it better if I hadn't been disappointed because I didn't see it yesterday. I thought I had a ticket, but the theater gave me the wrong one and I had to go today instead. I just didn't feel like making the trip twice in two days.

The highlight was Rachel and Kurt singing together. There were a lot of favorites from the show and a few new ones. A great number featuring Britney dancing was another highlight.

I was a little disappointed that Mr. Schue didn't appear but


Spoiler



Holly Holiday


 made a surprise entrance.

Four songs by The Warblers for all you Blaine fans and a satisfactory number of solos by most of the cast members.

Between songs, they interviewed the audience and had some stories about kids who were different and how Glee has helped them in their lives.

Very well done, although I wasn't too wild about the camera work in some places.


----------



## 4Katie

I'll get to go one night this week. Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I'll get to go one night this week. Can't wait!


I wonder if they're going to do a dvd?

Stay for the initial credits with the 3D slushies because they do an encore afterwards. Stay for the credits after that because you'll see the little guy in the Warblers jacket imitating Blaine. I don't think he's much more than 3 years old and he's adorable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's news about a romance for Mercedes coming up in Season 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And here's another video from tomorrow's Glee Project. It's so good I don't mind seeing it ahead of time.


----------



## mscottwriter

Has anyone seen the movie?  I'm not sure I want to go if its only behind the scenes stuff.  I'm into the story not the actors themselves so much.


----------



## 4Katie

My friend had to cancel, so I don't have anyone to go with after all. I'm debating going by myself or forcing DH to go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Has anyone seen the movie? I'm not sure I want to go if its only behind the scenes stuff. I'm into the story not the actors themselves so much.


It was a nice balance between behind the scenes at the concert, fan stories and how Glee helped them cope with their own differentness, and wonderful singing and dancing.

You do know it's only in theaters for two weeks. I'm guessing the DVD will be out for the holidays.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> My friend had to cancel, so I don't have anyone to go with after all. I'm debating going by myself or forcing DH to go.


You'll be kicking yourself if you don't go, even if you go by yourself.


----------



## mscottwriter

> You'll be kicking yourself if you don't go, even if you go by yourself.


Words of wisdom! Maybe I'll just buy the DVD.


----------



## 4Katie

mscott9985 said:


> Words of wisdom! Maybe I'll just buy the DVD.


That's what I'll have to do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Words of wisdom! Maybe I'll just buy the DVD.


I'll definitely get the DVD, but I couldn't miss seeing it on the big screen. I was a little disappointed that the movie audience didn't get slushied in 3D and that Matt Morrison didn't make an appearance.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I'd heard that the audience got slushied after the credits. Its not playing near me so I don't know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I'd heard that the audience got slushied after the credits. Its not playing near me so I don't know.


Part of the credits were done with slushies in the background but they didn't come out of the screen. Maybe I was sitting too far back. The remaining credits had an inset with that adorably baby Warbler. I didn't get slushied.


----------



## 4Katie

No worries, Gertie. If we ever meet I'll come with a slushie.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just got home from going to watch the movie.  I loved it!!  I couldn't find anyone available to go with me today, so I decided to go by myself (have only done this once before) I didn't even notice that I was by myself once the movie started.  When I walked into the theater the only other people in there was a couple that was about my same age (I'm a grandma) and I laughed and told them that I thought it was great that we were the only ones there at that time.  There were much younger people that came in later so all was not lost.  I would definitely recommend going to see this movie, even by yourself, I don't think you will be disappointed.   (Do stay through the credits)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> No worries, Gertie. If we ever meet I'll come with a slushie.


What a true friend! I'm touched.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just got home from going to watch the movie. I loved it!! I couldn't find anyone available to go with me today, so I decided to go by myself (have only done this once before) I didn't even notice that I was by myself once the movie started. When I walked into the theater the only other people in there was a couple that was about my same age (I'm a grandma) and I laughed and told them that I thought it was great that we were the only ones there at that time. There were much younger people that came in later so all was not lost. I would definitely recommend going to see this movie, even by yourself, I don't think you will be disappointed. (Do stay through the credits)


Good for you. I know the DVD will be good, but seeing it on the big screen is a necessity as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lyndl

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just got home from going to watch the movie. I loved it!! I couldn't find anyone available to go with me today, so I decided to go by myself (have only done this once before)


I think I will be going by myself if they actually screen the movie down here. My husband would rather pull out his own fingernails than see it.


----------



## 4Katie

Oh - I thought it was gone already, but it plays for another week. Maybe DH will have to go after all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Oh - I thought it was gone already, but it plays for another week. Maybe DH will have to go after all.


When I had to take the boys to see Transformers 3 last month, I pulled out my phone and read through most of the movie. Tell DH he can amuse himself with his phone. It works just fine.


----------



## 4Katie

He said we should go tomorrow. "At least it'll have good music."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> He said we should go tomorrow. "At least it'll have good music."


That's the spirit!!


----------



## mscottwriter

Ok, forget what i posted before about waiting for the DVD. I saw it today with my girls, and I *loved* it! I don't generally like concert movies, but this one was awesome. The songs they picked were perfect, as were the interviews.


Spoiler



And the little, Asian Blake was amazing. So cute!


. The real-life stories really touched me.

Awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Ok, forget what i posted before about waiting for the DVD. I saw it today with my girls, and I *loved* it! I don't generally like concert movies, but this one was awesome. The songs they picked were perfect, as were the interviews.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And the little, Asian Blake was amazing. So cute!
> 
> 
> . The real-life stories really touched me.
> 
> Awesome!


I'm glad you went to see it. The DVD just won't be the same although I'll definitely get it.

Anybody getting the Season 2 DVD? It comes out 9/13. I decided against it. I'll wait to see if they come out with an Encore for S2 like they did for S1.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I placed my order for the entire Season 2 DVD as soon as it was listed.  I think I've had it on order for about 2 months.  Since I have enjoyed this program so much I decided to get all of the DVD's so I could watch whenever I wanted to.  I will also get the DVD of the movie when it's released.  I also have all of the CD's that I know of that has been released.


----------



## mscottwriter

Code:


Anybody getting the Season 2 DVD? It comes out 9/13. I decided against it. I'll wait to see if they come out with an Encore for S2 like they did for S1.

I'm planning to get those for my girls for Christmas. Be sure not to tell them


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New trailer, anyone?


----------



## mscottwriter

Love Quinn's funky hair, lol.


----------



## 4Katie

Lea Michelle says they're going back to basics, and that the show will be a lot like season 1. Bring it on!!!

http://foxallaccess.blogs.fox.com/2011/08/30/lea-michelegoing-back-to-the-basics-for-the-new-season-of-glee/


----------



## 4Katie

mscott9985 said:


> Love Quinn's funky hair, lol.


She's beautiful regardless, but I love her with shorter hair.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> She's beautiful regardless, but I love her with shorter hair.


I like Quinn's shorter hair, too.

When I don't care about buying the CDs from Season 2, something was seriously wrong. I'm hoping Season 3 will really be getting back to the basics.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am in love with quinn's new hair


----------



## CraigInOregon

I could care less about Quinn's hair.

I will, however, say that the resolution to The Glee Project (which I finally saw, thanks Xfinity On Demand!) was


Spoiler



a bit disappointing. So they say "one winner" all this time and there's not only two winners but two runners-up with two-episode arcs? Cop-out!



I mean, hard to argue with the final four,


Spoiler



and the two "winners" were pretty much the way I would have gone (except I would have traded Damien out for Lindsay) but I was annoyed by Alex because all he did all season was a poor man's version of Kurt, with less emotional depth and no work ethic, whereas Chris Colfer clearly is dedicated and professional.


 What a mess.

If it had been me, I'd have probably chosen


Spoiler



Sam and that's that. I might have given Lindsey a runner-up run,


 but no more than that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Damian is going to appear in Ep 4 as Rory, an exchange student (how creative   ) and will be living at Brittany's house. We'll meet Brittany's mother. Santana doesn't like the arrangement. No word on how Artie feels about it. Does this mean Brittany and Artie actually did break up? They left that hanging last season.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Sept 20!  I'm so excited.  I figured they'd make us wait until October.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Sept 20! I'm so excited. I figured they'd make us wait until October.


Lea says they're getting back to the basics of Season 1. Hope so.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Lea says they're getting back to the basics of Season 1. Hope so.


Cory Monteith said it too. I'm really looking forward to the new season.

btw, Is anyone else hoping to see more Brittany and Mike dancing? I sure am!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Cory Monteith said it too. I'm really looking forward to the new season.
> 
> btw, Is anyone else hoping to see more Brittany and Mike dancing? I sure am!


Yes, they are great together.

I had to laugh when the sytycd top four were at the Glee Movie and they asked HeMo about her sytycd audition experience. She said it was the hardest thing she'd ever done. Now sytycd'ers are dancing backup for her on Glee. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Lisa Scott

Did you guys see this horrific photo shoot the actress who plays Britney was in? Why didn't she say 'No way!"?

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/glee-star-latest-fashion-victim-in-offensive-shoot-black-and-blue-is-not-the-new-black-2539137/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Did you guys see this horrific photo shoot the actress who plays Britney was in? Why didn't she say 'No way!"?
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/glee-star-latest-fashion-victim-in-offensive-shoot-black-and-blue-is-not-the-new-black-2539137/


That is horrible and HeMo should be ashamed of allowing herself and all women to be demeaned that way. I am completely shocked and appalled.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, they are great together.


I didn't even mean together, although that's certainly awesome. I just love watching them. HM is about the coolest dancer I've ever seen.


----------



## 4Katie

Lisa Scott said:


> Did you guys see this horrific photo shoot the actress who plays Britney was in? Why didn't she say 'No way!"?
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/glee-star-latest-fashion-victim-in-offensive-shoot-black-and-blue-is-not-the-new-black-2539137/


Wow. That is seriously horrible. Why would anyone do something like that?!?


----------



## Lisa Scott

I just don't understand the point of the photo shoot.  How could she do that?


----------



## 4Katie

Amazon's Deal of the Day today includes the complete first season of Glee for $18.99 (DVD)/$24.99 (Blu-ray). I got mine!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_A2H7CYES26S2CQ?ie=UTF8&docId=1000715951&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=16DP945PTVWZ3WXH4RN1

Season 2 goes on sale next Tuesday.


----------



## herocious

Somehow, yesterday, Glee came in my netflix. I opened it up, ripped off the cover, put the CD unwatched into the return sleeve, and stuck it directly into the mailbox.


----------



## 4Katie

Just 10 more hours!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

4Katie said:


> Amazon's Deal of the Day today includes the complete first season of Glee for $18.99 (DVD)/$24.99 (Blu-ray). I got mine!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_A2H7CYES26S2CQ?ie=UTF8&docId=1000715951&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=16DP945PTVWZ3WXH4RN1
> 
> Season 2 goes on sale next Tuesday.


I'll get this just for the MAdonna epsidode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> I'll get this just for the MAdonna epsidode!


One of my absolute favorite episodes.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

"I should go all Deliverance on her." - LOVE IT!!


----------



## 25803

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> "I should go all Deliverance on her." - LOVE IT!!


It was a GREAT line! Loved tonight's episode, but my DVR didn't record the final minute


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, am I hearing this right? Last night, did they really say that there would be


Spoiler



no more Sam or Lauren??


 If so, I am so sad


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Okay, am I hearing this right? Last night, did they really say that there would be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no more Sam or Lauren??
> 
> 
> If so, I am so sad


Knew that


Spoiler



Sam


 wasn't coming back but I didn't know about


Spoiler



Lauren


. I loved


Spoiler



Lauren and Puck


. Too bad they just dropped that story.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So sad that


Spoiler



sam is gone. read that he was welcome back to the show. So may be its something to do with the actor, but hopefully there is not drama there.





Spoiler



I am also excited that Blaine is at McKin. HS. I can't wait for next weeks episode with rachel's momma's return and baby beth.



My wish in a character
I always hope that the writers bring in a transfer student from a big city and former performing arts school student . I would love to see Rachel's reaction to that. It would also be entertaining if the same student had a twin (fraternal twins), who was a bada$$ jock and protective big brother. Could also see this character conversing with Karofsky and inquiring his situation. then saying something along the lines of "Trust me. In order to date in an Arts school, you have finely tuned gay-dar" <----a line that my friend used when talking about her performing arts school experience.


----------



## mscottwriter

Nice idea!  I loved the scene with Rachel and Kurt in the car, lol.


----------



## 4Katie

mscott9985 said:


> Nice idea! I loved the scene with Rachel and Kurt in the car, lol.


Me too. 

I thought the whole Quinn thing was kinda random... hope they resolve it soon.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I enjoyed the debut. Quite a bit. More than most Season 2 episodes, in fact.

Did anyone notice


Spoiler



the debut of one of the four Glee Project winners?


 That was nice.

I liked that some new students were introduced. And having


Spoiler



Mr. Shu suspend Santana


 was a nice shocker.

The Go-Go's number seemed fresh even though it's another early 80s tune.

The focus is back on the characters, too, which is great. And while I'm happy


Spoiler



Mr. Shu and Emma are together,


 I hope they toss some complications in there, because


Spoiler



perfect happiness doesn't make good drama.


 

Finally, I love the way they found to get Sue back into "big bad" form while doing something entirely new with her.


----------



## mscottwriter

> I thought the whole Quinn thing was kinda random


I know, right? And all because she got her hair cut at the end of the last season?k

I agree about Emma and Mr. Shu. I think there's a lot of potential in that story thread.


----------



## AnnetteL

Saw Sesame Street's take on Glee today. Died laughing. It's awesome:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AnnetteL said:


> Saw Sesame Street's take on Glee today. Died laughing. It's awesome:


That was fantastic.


----------



## 4Katie

It is awesome!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have to say, I just love Kurt and Blaine... There were lots of Aaawww... moments.. (and Darren Criss is a hottie)


----------



## Lisa Scott

AnnetteL said:


> Saw Sesame Street's take on Glee today. Died laughing. It's awesome:


That made my day. I can't believe how much the muppets looked like the characters! Mr. Shue--with the hair and the dimple in his chin? Hilarious. Funny though, that little kids who watch Sesame Street probably don't watch Glee. That was for the parents, I guess.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> That made my day. I can't believe how much the muppets looked like the characters! Mr. Shue--with the hair and the dimple in his chin? Hilarious. Funny though, that little kids who watch Sesame Street probably don't watch Glee. That was for the parents, I guess.


My late DH used to say if it wasn't for Sesame Street, there wouldn't be anything worth watching on Sunday morning.


----------



## AnnetteL

A good chunk of Sesame Street is for the parents so they don't go crazy watching kids' shows. 

I always got a kick out of stuff like the characters Merryl Sheep, Placedo Flamingo, and the parrots Peter-Paul and Mary. No way would a kid get any of that. 

With the Glee clip, I showed it to my kids (they've all outgrown SS), and suddenly they're watching Muppet clips online. 

Perfect for celebrating Jim Henson's birthday.

My favorite part of the Glee clip, I think, was the whipping sounds every time Rachel flips her hair.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Blaine is going back to Dalton and this may be the reason why.

http://www.hypable.com/glee/2011/09/27/major-glee-casting-news-new-warbler-cast-in-major-role-spoilers-ahead/


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love Glee's humor and their  Asian jokes. 

Mike: I got an A-
Tina: **gasp** you got an Asian F!

Can't wait for next weeks episode. My friend texted me that line while I was in class. I really did LOL. We had been talking about the way our parents look at our grades. I got all 's but one B one semester in high school.....I got an earful for it.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

While it is an Asian stereotype, the grade thing is universal. I got the same thing from my folks.

DH and I have promised to not do this to our son, as long as we know he did his best.


----------



## 25803

I really enjoyed last night's episode. Their returning to the show basics is really paying off.

Also liked the new show following it, New Girl.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fox is messing with me. Unless you are a Dish Network customer you can't watch the current episode on the Fox website. You have to wait eight days. 

Last week, it went up on Hulu after a couple of days but I see that episode has already been taken down. I hope they aren't going to delay it on Hulu, too, or worse, not allow it altogether. As it is, they don't allow streaming to my TV.


----------



## Cuechick

KathyCarmichael said:


> I really enjoyed last night's episode. Their returning to the show basics is really paying off.
> 
> Also liked the new show following it, New Girl.


I like "The New Girl" too, I thought I was recording it last week but accidentally recored the episode of Glee I had just watched! So I watched it last night, loved it. They do a nice job of showing off Zooey's quirkiness without making you gag on it.


----------



## mscottwriter

> I like "The New Girl" too,


I did, too, but what happened to Coach? Next to Zoe D., he was my favorite character.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Fox is messing with me. Unless you are a Dish Network customer you can't watch the current episode on the Fox website. You have to wait eight days.
> 
> Last week, it went up on Hulu after a couple of days but I see that episode has already been taken down. I hope they aren't going to delay it on Hulu, too, or worse, not allow it altogether. As it is, they don't allow streaming to my TV.


If you have cox, you can get the most recent episode on demand for free in the myprimetime section. It appears the day after the original air date

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> If you have cox, you can get the most recent episode on demand for free in the myprimetime section. It appears the day after the original air date
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


Thanks, VA. I don't know what Cox is but I'll check it out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, VA. I don't know what Cox is but I'll check it out.


Cox is a cable company. Its what I had in Las Vegas and Florida.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> Cox is a cable company. Its what I had in Las Vegas and Florida.


Ah, I dropped all cable/satellite. It got way too expensive and I can Roku mostly for free. Amazon Prime has a lot of free movies and TV episodes and I get just about everything else I watch on Hulu Plus for $7.99 a month. I just have to wait a day or two. It's no different than a lot of people recording on their DVR and watching it the next day.

So, Glee was up on Hulu and I really, really enjoyed this episode. The singing was fantastic and the characters are back to being themselves.


----------



## CraigInOregon

mscott9985 said:


> I did, too, but what happened to Coach? Next to Zoe D., he was my favorite character.


The actor cast to play coach is also part of the Happy Endings cast on ABC. Don't know how he's gonna juggle both shows...

I thought Happy Endings got cancelled... but it's back somehow... blech.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Here's the downside on GLEE...

Next week, we get S03E03...

And then nothing until November! Probably because of baseball...

Three episodes, and then a one-month GLEE break? AAHHHHH!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Here's the downside on GLEE...
> 
> Next week, we get S03E03...
> 
> And then nothing until November! Probably because of baseball...
> 
> Three episodes, and then a one-month GLEE break? AAHHHHH!


That means we won't get Damian until November? Bummer.

I'll bet that's why Bones delayed their premiere until 11/4.


----------



## mscottwriter

> And then nothing until November! Probably because of baseball...


As a Detroiter who roots for the Tigers, I'm okay with that


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> As a Detroiter who roots for the Tigers, I'm okay with that


I'm sure there are many other people just as happy with that. I'll be watching the season one dvd's. Haven't cared about baseball since the Bums left Brooklyn.


----------



## mscottwriter

Did anyone else spot Don Most, aka Ralph the Mouth from Happy Days, on tonight's episode of Glee?


----------



## luvmy4brats

mscott9985 said:


> Did anyone else spot Don Most, aka Ralph the Mouth from Happy Days, on tonight's episode of Glee?


My husband is so mich better than I am at naming the guest stars.. I recognized him, but it took me a bit to figure out where from.

This episode had several aaawwww... moments.. It even brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## MichelleR

mscott9985 said:


> Did anyone else spot Don Most, aka Ralph the Mouth from Happy Days, on tonight's episode of Glee?


Yes, I pointed out to my husband that Ralph, Richie, and Mrs. C. probably got together and has secret ginge meetings where they made fun of Potsie.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I missed Donny Most. I'll have to watch it again... someone has to suffer for love of the show, LOL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I missed Donny Most. I'll have to watch it again... someone has to suffer for love of the show, LOL.


It's an episode worth watching again. I kept looking at Donny and saying, I know who this is, but didn't get it right off. Then I remembered everyone said Donny was on the show.

Best moment ... Mike dancing with his mother.

Second best moment ... too many good moments to choose. Mercedes first solo. Mike's audition for Riff, Brittany's girl power, and on and on.

West Side Story is dance heavy and Mercedes couldn't handle that part of the role given her performance in booty camp.

Now we know that Mike, Brittany and Mercedes are all seniors but I haven't seen anything about them leaving.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Best moment ... Mike dancing with his mother.


Agreed! And I loved Mike's audition. Wow, that guy can dance!

I'm not so keen on Mercedes, though. She was a diva before, but now she's super-diva! My daughter said, "I really hate her now." Lol. I'm not that put-off, but I do think she was a little over-the-top last night.


Spoiler



I guess someone had to join Rachel's mother's glee club, though.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yes, loved Mike and his mother.  I'm sick of the in-group fighting, though.  I liked it better when it was us vs. the world.  Now Rachel vs. Mercedes?  And a second glee club?  Not loving that story line.

Lots of good songs and dancing last night, though.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now we know that Mike, Brittany and Mercedes are all seniors but I haven't seen anything about them leaving.


Actually, pretty much everyone who's been there from Season 1 are seniors.

It's a bit worrying that Ryan and co. are dragging their feet so much on introducing underclassmen into the storylines, because if they don't, it's going to be REALLY jarring next season when "it's a whole new cast" (except for the adults).

I think if Murphy and company were to introduce a few new cast members every single year, the "bye-bye to the graduates" thing would be a smoother transition.

And again, as I've said before, whose high school experience has EVER been, "Oh, yeah, a bunch of sophomores take over a school activity, and are the ONLY members involved in that school activity for three years running, until they all graduate." Hmm?

Not any school activity I was part of.

For example: I loved the school musical when I was in high school.

When I was a freshman, I couldn't even get involved. Too many upperclassmen did everything... even the backstage stuff.

As a sophomore, I was able to get involved in Oklahoma! by managing entrances/exits for the performers and operating the curtain. That's it. That's all.

As a junior, I landed the second male lead in My Fair Lady. I was a contender based on acting chops for the Henry Higgins role, but I didn't have enough height for the leading man role. (The leading lady, a junior and classmate of mine, was taller than me.) I also served as student director of the play.

As a senior, our old director retired and a new teacher came in who wasn't into musicals. I was cast, but assigned a comic relief role in a play that really didn't have a leading role. But he also started our involvement in one-act play competitions and I was cast as the lead in that one-act, in the inaugural year of our school's involvement. I did serve him as student director on both productions.

Unfortunately, as the only senior in the cast, and the only one who had also done community theater work in the summers, I was the only one who projected my voice enough to be heard, so our one-act didn't advance beyond the first level of competition. (Sub-districts, I think?) The judges' specific comment was, "Looked interesting! Too bad we couldn't hear most of the performers."

And each year I was involved, there were kids from all four classes taking part. (And when we did Oklahoma, there were some middle school and elementary kids called up for dance segments.)

So, GLEE is kind of this alternate-universe thing with all the "everyone involved is in the same year of school" crud. I love the show, but this element is consistently distracting.


----------



## Cuechick

Well I believe Damian McGinty, one of the winner's of the Glee Project is suppose to debut in the next episode as a freshman. Though I got the impression that next week will be a repeat...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Well I believe Damian McGinty, one of the winner's of the Glee Project is suppose to debut in the next episode as a freshman. Though I got the impression that next week will be a repeat...


No new eps until November. The World Series, you know.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A WHOLE MONTH!! **sob** guess that is one more hour to study.

I loved Mike's moment with his mom. Mercedes was getting on my nerve through the most of the show.  

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Cuechick said:


> Well I believe Damian McGinty, one of the winner's of the Glee Project is suppose to debut in the next episode as a freshman. Though I got the impression that next week will be a repeat...


Yeah, but only seven episodes this year, and only this year, are guaranteed to him.

And isn't he playing a foreign exchange student from Ireland? Foreign exchange students generally visit the US for one year and then go home. So the chances of him staying for three more seasons starting next year are low... but then, Murphy and company haven't paid any heed to realism so far; students transfer in and out of McKinley several times in the same year, with no restrictions on them competing for their new schools... which is definitely unrealistic.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Yeah, but only seven episodes this year, and only this year, are guaranteed to him.
> 
> And isn't he playing a foreign exchange student from Ireland? Foreign exchange students generally visit the US for one year and then go home. So the chances of him staying for three more seasons starting next year are low... but then, Murphy and company haven't paid any heed to realism so far; students transfer in and out of McKinley several times in the same year, with no restrictions on them competing for their new schools... which is definitely unrealistic.


Exchange student can be fixed easily. Father gets transferred to the States right before school starts like in Grease.


----------



## Cuechick

I am actually glad it will be on hold, I will be moving and was worried I'd miss him, ahh I mean it! 

@Craig... true that is all he is _guaranteed_... but he already has a bigger fan base than many of the shows regulars and there is a reason they are starting him as a freshman. I think they want the option to keep him around. I agree that the exchange thing is an easy fix.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, let's hope it works out for him.

I like the kid.

I also am intrigued by the "Christian in dreadlocks" character the other seven-episode winner will play, just because I want to see what Ryan and company do with a character like that.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No new eps until November. The World Series, you know.


So glad there is a break. All this baseball is messing up my shows!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Calling all GLEEKS. This is just a reminder that new episodes of GLEE return tonight.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I do not like what Quinn is doing. At all.  Not sure how I feel about this last episode.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Lisa Scott said:


> I do not like what Quinn is doing. At all. Not sure how I feel about this last episode.


I don't like it either.

However, I love the way they introduced the Irish Glee Project winner.

And I really enjoyed how Kurt's dad is being used as a foil to Sue's run for Congress.

Quinn's choices are devious... but Puck's are even worse... it should be noted.

And I really have to say the top villain so far this season is ... Mercedes. Her self-centered attitude is the only reason McKinley's rival glee club even got off the ground.

Also... here's boring me going back to "believability" again, but has anyone EVER heard of "rival glee clubs" in the SAME SCHOOL, no matter how big that school?

I didn't think so...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I've never heard of rival anythings in the same school


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I've never heard of rival anythings in the same school


But this is Glee where nothing is normal and everything has to be taken with a ton of salt. I haven't seen the episode yet, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## prairiesky

I enjoyed it and thought that Damien was adorable.  I hope he stays.  I felt really uncomfortable with what Quinn was doing.  It had a yuck factor for me.  Same thing with the kiss at the end.  Yuck.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Another "yuck factor" bit...

Santana.



Spoiler



I know it's supposed to be all sweet and sensitive how they're building her romance with Brittany this year, but...

Bullying Damien into convincing Brittany to leave New Directions to join the in-school rival Glee club? That's hardly the stuff of a sweet romance. She manipulates Britt as much as anyone, and she needs a comeuppance....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Another "yuck factor" bit...
> 
> Santana.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's supposed to be all sweet and sensitive how they're building her romance with Brittany this year, but...
> 
> Bullying Damien into convincing Brittany to leave New Directions to join the in-school rival Glee club? That's hardly the stuff of a sweet romance. She manipulates Britt as much as anyone, and she needs a comeuppance....


Just like they've overdone the bullying, they're


Spoiler



overdoing the gay theme. Kurt was fine and even Kurt with Blaine, but do we really need another gay couple? Besides, Kurt is a very sympathetic character and Santana is not.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've given up on the show.  First season was the best.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yeah, I'm losing some of my love for the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Yeah, I'm losing some of my love for the show.


After the raging success of the first season, I'm afraid they decided to rest on their laurels. They knew they messed up, though, because they said it would be back to basics this year. This season is better than the second season so far, but still not as good as the first.

I'm already worried about next year when they lose two of their strongest cast members.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> After the raging success of the first season, I'm afraid they decided to rest on their laurels. They knew they messed up, though, because they said it would be back to basics this year. This season is better than the second season so far, but still not as good as the first.
> 
> I'm already worried about next year when they lose two of their strongest cast members.


Um, all the characters who were with us in Season 1 were sophomores and now are seniors. They'll be losing more than two.

And, to be honest, if Murphy and company had done this smart, we'd have few worries because there'd already be promising underclassmen as series semi-regulars.

But instead, he's sticking mainly to the same core cast... which means Season 4 is a reboot, with the exception of the teachers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Um, all the characters who were with us in Season 1 were sophomores and now are seniors. They'll be losing more than two.
> 
> And, to be honest, if Murphy and company had done this smart, we'd have few worries because there'd already be promising underclassmen as series semi-regulars.
> 
> But instead, he's sticking mainly to the same core cast... which means Season 4 is a reboot, with the exception of the teachers.


Yes, I know they'll be losing more than two. I said their two _strongest _members, not just two of the cast. Not all of them are seniors this year, either. Tina definitely isn't a senior and I'm pretty sure Artie isn't either.

The only cast members that they have announced will be leaving are Lea Michele, Cory Monteith and Chris Colfer. Brittany is a senior, but they can always keep her back. Mike Chang is a senior, but they can keep him around as a dance instructor. They've already set that up with Booty Camp.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not all of them are seniors this year, either. Tina definitely isn't a senior and I'm pretty sure Artie isn't either.


Huh. This goes against Season One quotes from Ryan where he basically said, "The cast knows they're all sophomores and they have three years." Where was it established that Tina and Artie were freshmen? I'll re-watch any episode... 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only cast members that they have announced will be leaving are Lea Michele, Cory Monteith and Chris Colfer. Brittany is a senior, but they can always keep her back. Mike Chang is a senior, but they can keep him around as a dance instructor. They've already set that up with Booty Camp.


I think it's more that those three are talked about as leaving because they've been the emotional core of the show, and they were the three Ryan was thinking about doing a college-age spinoff for... until they apparently made a stink about being "fired" after season 3 when they knew they were in talks for a spin-off, pissed off Murphy, and now he's non-committal about a college-years spinoff for that trio.

As for Mike Chang hanging around as a "dance instructor," ... yeah, that's a real Sweathogs/Saved By the Bell: The New Class move.

(I mean, did anyone believe Screech as assistant principal to Mr. Belding... as a high school graduate with no upper-level degree?)

I like Mike Chang. I like almost all the characters. I hate to see them go. But the show jumps the shark several times a season with unbelievable transfers in and out of McKinley with no "suspension from competitive extra-curricular activities," and if they start pulling moves like this just to keep popular characters around, well... a show can only jump the shark so many times before even devoted fans lose interest.

And it's not creativity, doing that. Creativity would be regularly introducing new characters each season who are integrated well enough that by the time Lea Michele and other "Glee originals" graduate, we're not completely lost because we have new core characters we're already familiar with.

Sunshine Corazon could have been such a character, but they had her "move back to the Phillipenes" at the end of last season.

The Irish transfer character is appealing, but will they keep a GLEE Project winner around? They could... but will they?

They really need to make up for a lot of lost time this season, because if they graduate most of the student actors "on time," and don't have their next big things lined up by then... well... it'll make the transition a LOT harder and might kill the show.

Then again... I believe GLEE is only currently renewed through this season. Fox gave the show a two-year commitment at the end of Season 1, but that's it. It would seem like a no-brainer for renewal, but if the cast gets expensive because they don't want to part company with Monteith, Michele and Colfer, or spin them off, or whatever... or if Murphy just gets pissy and says, "Three seasons are enough. Go out on top..." well... maybe it won't even be a problem.


----------



## theraven

In the first episode this season, they addressed Artie being a junior in a tongue-in-cheek kind of way. One of the other cast members says something about thinking Artie was a senior and Artie responded that the wheelchair made him look older. Or something like that.

One of the other storylines I don't get is the whole senior class president issue. Why would they hold elections for senior class president half-way through the students' senior year. I really loved the first season of Glee but have found my love waning each year. I agree that they need to get some new students into the club that start taking on a key role. While I love the Kurt, Finn, and Rachel, the 'younger' characters need to be brought on quick and a strong storyline so that viewers fall in love with them and want to return to watch next year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Huh. This goes against Season One quotes from Ryan where he basically said, "The cast knows they're all sophomores and they have three years." Where was it established that Tina and Artie were freshmen? I'll re-watch any episode...


When Jacob was interviewing students for his blog in the first ep this season, Mike Chang told Jacob his plans but Tina said she was only a Junior. That's also when we found out about Artie.

There was also the throwaway line about Sam moving out of state. If you blink, you miss it.


----------



## 4Katie

Maybe this season's shows haven't been as good as we'd hoped, but next week's episode sounds pretty good:



> 'Glee' scoop: Why next week's sex-themed episode, 'The First Time,' is a game-changer
> by Tim Stack
> 
> Gleeks you MUST tune in for next week's episode of Glee, called "The First Time." It's without a doubt one of Glee's best installments ever and features two popular couples on the show having sex for the first time.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT! STOP READING IF YOU DON'T WANT TO HEAR DETAILS!
> 
> The couples losing their virginity? Finn and Rachel and&#8230;Kurt and Blaine! Yep, the couple - who was featured on the cover of EW's Gay Teens on TV issue - finally decide to take the next step in their relationship. It's all handled very delicately and is incredibly moving. I can't think of another network series that's taken a teenage gay relationship so far or been so progressive. The moment is instigated when another teen, Warbler member Sebastian (Grant Gustin), aggressively pursues Blaine. The trio actually have a very amusing triple date to West Lima's only gay bar Scandals and run into none other than Karofsky (Max Adler). Look for a great moment between Karofsky and Kurt.
> 
> As for what else fans can expect:
> 
> • Beiste gets a new love interest played by Eric Bruskotter.
> • Santana, Puck, Brittany, Quinn and Mike do an amazing version of West Side Story's "America."
> • Mike's parents resurface, and his father isn't exactly thrilled at his son pursuing the arts.
> • Finn gets some bad news about his post-high school plans.
> • Artie discovers a new passion.
> • The Warblers do a great cover of Billy Joel's "Uptown Girl" (shown in the above photo).
> 
> All in all, an exceptional episode. If you've tuned out of Glee this season for one reason or another, "The First Time" is a reason to rediscover the Fox series.


http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/11/03/glee-sex-the-first-time/

I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Maybe this season's shows haven't been as good as we'd hoped, but next week's episode sounds pretty good:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/11/03/glee-sex-the-first-time/
> 
> I'll definitely be watching!


What are all these "kids" doing in a bar?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Spoiler



I can't stand Quinn. The whole Beth ordeal isn't about Beth. Its Quinn thinking about herself.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Reminds me of last year early in the season.

I kinda missed the actual impact of what Rachel did to Sunshine.


Spoiler



(Crack house.)



Another "pay close attention or you'll miss it" thing.

Got me befuddled for a while when it was later referred to so often as why Sunshine had vamoosed...


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What are all these "kids" doing in a bar?


You can go to a bar without drinking alcohol in the bar - my daughters used to love to go to the gay bar with female impersonator nights (even when at least one of them, if not both, were underage) - they could dance and hang out and not worry about getting hit on all night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watched it last night. I loved Damian, but then I knew I would. 

The best song was Mercedes, Brittany and Santana.


----------



## BTackitt

I totally agree Gertie. I loved that song!


----------



## mscottwriter

> I loved Damian


My older daughter and I thought he was adorable! My younger daughter was adamantly disagreeing with us. Then my 17 yo (decidedly un-gay) son looked up from the computer and said, "Even *I* think that guy is cute."

The whole


Spoiler



leprechaun


thing was too funny.

I have to agree about the Quinn story line not being the best. And was I the only one not happy about P


Spoiler



uck and Rachel's mom


?? I kind of saw it coming, but still. Maybe it's because I have high school aged kids of my own, but that kind of thing *really* creeps me out.


----------



## Lyndl

Love the


Spoiler



Leprechaun thing ! And I loved that he tried to take advantage of it, so typical of a horny teenage boy.



I dislike the whole Quinn storyline. I've never liked her and I don't feel any sympathy for her character. 


Spoiler



Puck & Rachel's Mom


 is just icky. I don't think it belongs in this show.

I loved Mercedes, Brittany and Santana. But I think the whole 2nd Show Choir thing is ridiculous.


----------



## CraigInOregon

While I really enjoy Damien's character as a breath of fresh air, what a difficult assignment they gave him for his first solo song. Trying to


Spoiler



outperform Kermit the Frog? No one tops Kermit. The original Muppet Movie


 is just way too entrenched in my growing-up experience.

That said, he sang the HAPPY LITTLE GNOMES out of that HAPPY LITTLE GNOMES!  But he didn't sound


Spoiler



Kermit-y


 enough to be doing that song, LOL....

I've liked Mercedes since Season 1, and felt they underutilized her most of that season. And I was HAPPY LITTLE GNOMES when they gave her her first solo number in Season 1, and it was a "negative stereotype" song like "I Break the Windows Out Your Car."

They've done better by her since, but it was an awkward start.

But now? They're making her unlikable.

As for the second show choir at the same school thing, it's the most ridiculous development since...

Umm...

Gee, the list of ridiculous plot developments on GLEE is so long if you take even a moment to take the show seriously...

I guess I'd nominate "In season 1, Vocal Adrenaline defeats McKinley/New Directions to advance beyond regionals, but somehow in Season 2, both go to nationals because somehow VA is suddenly in a different regional or something.... WTF"


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Last weeks show was handled very well I think.  Did not feel uncomfortable watching with my 13 yr old GD.  Laughed at Kurt's handling of Sebastian in the Gay Bar purposely dancing between Blane & Sebastian was hilarious.  I really don't like this whole story line with Puck and Shelby, there are way too many stories in the news about teachers and underage high school boys to make this an OK topic in this type of show.  Quinn has always been about herself and her storyline at this point is not any different, at first I had some sympathy for her, but am getting over it very quickly.  Love that Coach Beiste now has a love interest and I am really looking forward to where it goes.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yep, the coach Beiste angle was cool.  Loved the musical. Wanted to see more of it.  Are we ever ever ever going to see another cheerleader routine?  I loved last year's routine in the Madonna episode.  Sloppy freak show babies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Yep, the coach Beiste angle was cool. Loved the musical. Wanted to see more of it. Are we ever ever ever going to see another cheerleader routine? I loved last year's routine in the Madonna episode. Sloppy freak show babies!


Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc. Kurt rocked that number.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc. Kurt rocked that number.


oh yes! That too. I could watch that episode over and over and over. For me, nothing has matched that one since.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> oh yes! That too. I could watch that episode over and over and over. For me, nothing has matched that one since.


Totally agree. In fact, I think I'll watch that tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm rewatching all of season one to remind myself of how much I loved Glee in the beginning. Tonight's episode brought some of that back.

The Trouble Tones mashup was fantastic and I really enjoyed Shelby and Shue singing together. 

Sue with a heart? Sue compassionate? Sue admitting she was wrong? Will wonders never cease on Glee? 

Santana has definitely deserved her comeuppance but not in such a brutal manner. 

And hooray for Rachel and Kurt being friends again.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have to agree that last night's episode was a return to form... and far more so than last week's episode, which was promoted and advertised as such.

For whatever the reason, the Kurt and Rachel finally lose their virginity (separately) thing just didn't do much for me, but this week's episode was, well... fun.

I loved the anti-Burt Hummel ads of Sue's but I kinda wished they'd had Burt's wife (Finn's mom) around to react to the moose comparison, LOL.

And despite the ridiculousness of two competing Glee clubs in the same school (a non-starter concept) there were just a lot of great character moments.

And I'm really enjoying Leprechaun Boy.... I hope they decide to keep him around for Season 4, as I think he could be a half-decent Finn replacement.

It was hard to find much to complain about this this week's episode... and that, I like. Contrary to some of my complaints on this thread, I prefer to like GLEE, not complain about what I don't like.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

There hasn't been much conversation on this thread lately, but tonight's show was INMHO the best one in a long time!  Loved all the music numbers, the last one especially, my GD stated she loved it.  I recorded it and I think I'm going to watch it again tonight.


----------



## CraigInOregon

All I'm gonna say is,


Spoiler



thank God the Treble Tones are no more and characters can start liking each other again. A little, at least.



Loved the line,


Spoiler



"Next year's gonna be a bloodbath."



And I know technically


Spoiler



Puck's 18, but I really hope that whole Shuck (Shelby-Puck) storyline is over. Can anyone say Mary Kay LaTourneau? Worlds of yuck.



And why is it that


Spoiler



the double-standard is so evident here? If this had been Mr. Shue and Rachel, there'd be none of that "Way to fulfill the Hot for Teacher fantasy, Rachel" thing going on. They did that episode and drew a CLEAR line in Season one, but ... ugh, don't get me started. At least it's (apparently) over now.



And I'm not convinced


Spoiler



Miss Selfish, Quinn Fabray, is "all better now." Not in the least. But at least she's maybe waking up a bit.



One other thought:


Spoiler



I felt the Treble Tones actually had the better numbers. The remnants of New Directions were very vanilla without Rachel and the Treble Tone members.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a great episode. Classic Glee. Great music, unweird storyline, some fantastic moments. The best one for me was Mr. Chang standing to applaud his son. 

The Unitards led by Lindsay/Harmony were very good, the Trouble Tones were outstanding, and New Directions got back to basics and blew me away.

I might just download this episode when it comes up on Amazon. 

Anybody catch John Schneider (Dukes of Hazzard) as Sam's father?


----------



## BTackitt

I may have to watch this one.. 
I stopped after Puck kissed Shelby.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> I may have to watch this one..
> I stopped after Puck kissed Shelby.


It's so good, I'm watching it for the second time right now.


----------



## jabeard

I was a bit underwhelmed by the numbers. They weren't bad, but just didn't have a wow factor for the most part.

One bit of irony, I thought:


Spoiler



For a performance that was have supposed to have proven to Mr. Chang the passion of his son for dancing, it actually barely showcased Mike's true dance abilities at all.



Anyone feel sorry for that Irish guy? I mean he won the Glee Project and was supposed to get like a "7 episode arc", but as best as I can tell he got that initial episode, a couple of songs, and otherwise just gets to appear in a few wide shots and sing backup (or have his accent mocked during the West Side Story episode). Incidentally, the girl from the Unitards was one of the runners-up on the Glee Project.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jabeard said:


> I was a bit underwhelmed by the numbers. They weren't bad, but just didn't have a wow factor for the most part.
> 
> One bit of irony, I thought:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For a performance that was have supposed to have proven to Mr. Chang the passion of his son for dancing, it actually barely showcased Mike's true dance abilities at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone feel sorry for that Irish guy? I mean he won the Glee Project and was supposed to get like a "7 episode arc", but as best as I can tell he got that initial episode, a couple of songs, and otherwise just gets to appear in a few wide shots and sing backup (or have his accent mocked during the West Side Story episode). Incidentally, the girl from the Unitards was one of the runners-up on the Glee Project.


Damian is getting more than the seven episodes, but I agree that he's being underused. Yes, I knew that was Lindsay/Harmony.


----------



## mscottwriter

Honestly, I thought that


Spoiler



the Trouble Tones were better, and the whole episode was a little HEA for my taste.



Loved the Kurt/Blaine scene in the coffee house, though. Best lines of the episode.


----------



## Cuechick

jabeard said:


> I was a bit underwhelmed by the numbers. They weren't bad, but just didn't have a wow factor for the most part.
> 
> One bit of irony, I thought:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For a performance that was have supposed to have proven to Mr. Chang the passion of his son for dancing, it actually barely showcased Mike's true dance abilities at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone feel sorry for that Irish guy? I mean he won the Glee Project and was supposed to get like a "7 episode arc", but as best as I can tell he got that initial episode, a couple of songs, and otherwise just gets to appear in a few wide shots and sing backup (or have his accent mocked during the West Side Story episode). Incidentally, the girl from the Unitards was one of the runners-up on the Glee Project.


I also agree he is being under used.. I want more Damian!


----------



## BTackitt

I woke up to this message in my email this morning from Amazon.


> Dear Amazon.com Customer,
> 
> Today, we've introduced recent seasons of "Glee" ... to Prime Instant Video.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

jabeard said:


> Anyone feel sorry for that Irish guy? I mean he won the Glee Project and was supposed to get like a "7 episode arc", but as best as I can tell he got that initial episode, a couple of songs, and otherwise just gets to appear in a few wide shots and sing backup (or have his accent mocked during the West Side Story episode). Incidentally, the girl from the Unitards was one of the runners-up on the Glee Project.


I have been out of the loop - don't really follow the news, just watch the show, so I didn't know he was from the Glee Project. After an initial interesting intro as the Leprechaun, he has had a very understated role. I expected him to do a little more when the group split up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> I woke up to this message in my email this morning from Amazon.


I didn't get that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I didn't get the email, but I'm watching Season One on Amazon Prime right now!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Wow. The Christmas episode, airing Dec 13, is directed by Matthew Morrison and has a Star Wars Holiday Special & Judy Garland Holiday Special mash-up. And they got Chewbacca to appear!

http://www.chipandco.com/2011/12/glees-star-wars-holiday-special-spoof-starring-chewbacca/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Wow. The Christmas episode, airing Dec 13, is directed by Matthew Morrison and has a Star Wars Holiday Special & Judy Garland Holiday Special mash-up. And they got Chewbacca to appear!
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/2011/12/glees-star-wars-holiday-special-spoof-starring-chewbacca/


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Wow. The Christmas episode, airing Dec 13, is directed by Matthew Morrison and has a Star Wars Holiday Special & Judy Garland Holiday Special mash-up. And they got Chewbacca to appear!
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/2011/12/glees-star-wars-holiday-special-spoof-starring-chewbacca/


Seriously? That almost sounds made up! I want an all 80's show.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just a reminder, the Christmas episode is on tonight!!  I bought the CD and have been enjoying listening to it.  The top four finalists from the Glee Project sing on the CD, I don't know if they will all appear on tonight's episode.  Damian McGinty sings Blue Christmas, Lindsay Pearce and Alex Newell sing Do You Hear What I Hear and Samuel Larsen sings Santa Claus Is Coming to Town with Mark Salling and Cory Monteath.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Blue Christmas always makes me cry.  But


Spoiler



since he didn't sing it exactly like Elvis, I managed to only tear up



I'm loving the Holiday Spectacular!! This is staying on the DVR for a while.


----------



## Cindy416

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Blue Christmas always makes me cry.  But
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> since he didn't sing it exactly like Elvis, I managed to only tear up
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the Holiday Spectacular!! This is staying on the DVR for a while.


I, too, love Blue Christmas! It wasn't Elvis-like at all, but it was sweet.


----------



## MichelleR

Who sings a song to poor people that includes a line about thanking God you're not poor person ... while grinning? Who, even symbolically, gives a pig to a vegan Jewish person? I did like Rory channeling Linus, and Rachel channeling Sally. 

I guess there was a cut scene of Blaine giving Kurt a ring made out of gum wrappers. (Cafe bought coffee is expensive.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Yeah, I thought singing "Do They Know its Christmas?" in a homeless shelter was a bit tasteless.

For those possibly too young to know/remember: (Copied from Wikipedia because it was just easier than me trying to explain) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_Aid_(band)

Band Aid was a charity supergroup featuring famous musicians and recording artists. It was founded in 1984 by Bob Geldof and Midge Ure to raise money for anti-poverty efforts in Ethiopia by releasing the song "Do They Know It's Christmas?" for the Christmas market that year. The single surpassed the hopes of the producers to become the Christmas number one on that release.


----------



## MichelleR

The best possible interpretation of that choice is, "hey, at least you're homeless in America!" And I've always liked that song, but couldn't even bring myself to buy it because of this.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I for one enjoyed the program.  I watch Glee because I really like to hear these kids sing and even though I think some of the story lines are a little hokey, for the most part I enjoy what they do.  Last nights episode was no exception I thought that it was funny in places and touching in others.  As I have previously stated I have the CD and have been enjoying listening to it at work, not every song on it was in last nights episode which in a couple of cases I kind of wish they were.

I was glad to see Damian have more of an up front story in this episode and enjoyed his rendition of Blue Christmas.  I hope they keep him on the show, there is so much more they can do with his character, IMO.


----------



## mscottwriter

> Yeah, I thought singing "Do They Know its Christmas?" in a homeless shelter was a bit tasteless.


I've always hated that song  I even bought the 45 rpm when the song came out, and I still hated it.

I loved the episode, though. The whole black-and-white Christmas special was wonderful! Terrific set, music, and silly jokes.

And am I the only one who actually watched that holiday Star Wars show back in the 1970's? When I told my girls that I had seen that show when it aired, they rolled their eyes and said, "You are such a nerd." Yeah, I own that!


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> Who sings a song to poor people that includes a line about thanking God you're not poor person ... while grinning?


The offending line:



> *Well, tonight thank God it's them instead of you.*


This line never worked. Cultural arrogance all over it.

It was worse, though.

The homeless folks at the shelter were smiling and singing along, too? Huh?

And Sue... who, by the way, *made an excellent point and was absolutely in the right* (for a change) this episode about the kids' self-absorption to choose a self-promoting TV special over helping out at the shelter... SMILES like everything's now a-okay because the kids SHOW UP LATE and SING A SONG ... the worst possible song choice, at that! ... without ever lifting a ladel to scoop up food, or clean up a single table to help? What?

Let's see, what else...

Okay, in addition to Finn giving Rachel a PIG (and going so far as to suggest it is a KOSHER pig? Huh?) ...

...I think it's also the height of ridiculousness that they keep her clearly Jewish character going all gaga over "the best Christmas ever!" two seasons in a row now! Good Lord, she's Jewish, at least let her sing ONE Hanukkah song! Acknowledge that however acculturated and Hellenized she might be, she's not a Christian. (Same goes for Puck.)

I mean, if they ever cast a Muslim character on GLEE, would they force him/her to sing SILENT NIGHT and GOD REST YE MERRY, GENTLEMEN? Yeesh!

Last season's Christmas episode hit at least SOME right notes.

This one? It felt slapped together with no passion.

The one highlight, that others have pointed out, was Rory doing the Linus/gospel-reading bit. A nice call-back to the best Christmas episode of all time, MERRY CHRISTMAS, CHARLIE BROWN. Absolute classic.


----------



## MichelleR

Rachel did say Happy Hanukkah at the very end -- and that totally fixes it. 

I like Glee, but the "no to materialism" thing seemed just as insincere as the "no drinking" message in the one episode or the nod to celibacy. Glee tends to pay lip service to certain concepts instead of providing nuanced, sincere perspectives. I think that Ryan Murphy believes kids will drink and screw, and whether or not I also believe that, whenever the show aims to say anything different it doesn't feel honest. I think Holly Holiday was the sincere voice of the show, and anything else comes off as disingenuous.

The drinking episode made drinking look really fun, with the only real message being not to imbibe before going on stage, and multiple songs since then are about drinking, and raising your glass, and Red Solo Cups. Not to mention going to the bar. 

The kids got their cake (pig) and to eat it too. They produced a show that was an homage to glitz and glamor, and got to sing at the shelter, in order to feel good about their choices. Rory's change, to Linus, got them to thinking, but they still sacrificed nothing, with the exception of Rachel's earrings and Finn's iPod, after the message was internalized that the charitable gift wasn't really enough. Rachel's turnaround still left her with 2 gifts, and her life's blood -- being told she's a star. 

Oh, cracked up that the touching moment of Artie getting the walking gadget last year ended up with it breaking the next day. Not only was it a refreshing nod to continuity, or a reference to the usual lack of it, but it was just so unabashedly cynical.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> Rachel did say Happy Hanukkah at the very end -- and that totally fixes it.


 LOL. Glad I've become familiar enough with you to know that was sarcastic.

Yeah, I almost expected the line to be, "Happy Hanukkah! Jesus loves you!" 

About half the cast is Jewish, by the way. Including the actress who (so far, until Sam debuts) plays the Season-1 Christian (turned $/#! and rebel), Quinn Fabray.

I like Ryan Murphy, but he frequently gives lip-service to wanting to have a "genuine Christian Carrie Underwood type" on the show, but he had that Season 1 and immediately turned her into a huge hypocrite and not genuine at all. He recognizes he hasn't found that "voice" to add to the show's mix... but I'm not sure he'd allow such a character to be genuine and not a hypocrite even if he found one.

It'll be interesting to see how they handle Sam's arc, once he debuts. He's the other seven-episode winner from GLEE Project and Murphy telegraphed that he saw Sam filling that mold... so I wonder how many episodes that'll last before Sam's character beds someone, or gay-bashes Kurt, or something equally contrary to that "genuine Carrie Underwood type" concept.

Because I just don't think Murphy is capable of handling a "Carrie Underwood type" who actually is genuine. He doesn't believe such folks are sincere, so how could he be expected to write them that way?


----------



## MichelleR

I think you're right, Craig. I'm not sure he can have a long-term character who has different beliefs from his own, and have them not change, drift, morph... And I say this as someone who probably has mostly the same basic outlook as Ryan Murphy. I think the only way this happens is to get a writer who protects the integrity of the character and has genuinely sympathy for them.

Aaron Sorkin is probably another writer who I share a similar world view with, and I can't think of one really well-crafted and likable Republican character -- who wasn't a closet Democrat or R.I.N.O. -- Republican in name only. His liberalish audience liked the character because they knew when push came to shove that Ainsley would do the right thing, the Democratic thing.






Maybe the Vinick character came closest to being a real Republican, but he was played by a guy who is largely famous for being a feminist, sensitive guy.

It might not be hard to write a sympathetic portrayal of someone who sees the world differently from you, but the longer you do it then it's almost inevitable that their evolution will be to move closer to your worldview.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I agree with what you said, Michelle, and the truth is, if Hollywood were dominated by the political right, things would be largely the same, with the only difference being a reverse of the table in terms of who's expected to be portrayed with sympathy and who without.

I think it's just human nature to have more compassion toward those you agree with... even if that's hardly difficult. It's a far bigger task to see, with empathy, those you disagree with.

But because that's hard, it's not often done. By anyone, from any POV.

I think it's most successfully done in brief works, or when accomplished in a single novel.

But a TV series, or a series of books?

Well, call it the "Hawkeye Pierce" syndrome.

When I was in college, I was fortunate to have a chance to hear actor Larry Linville guest-speak.

As the actor who played Frank Burns on MASH, he explained he left the show when he did because of that very sort of "character drift."

"They kept wanting to soften Frank up, make him more sympathetic," I remember Linville said. "That's just not the stuff of good drama, or good comedy. There needs to be conflict, not agreement, and I think you'll see that after I left the show, by the time it was over and even long before then, pretty much everyone in the cast had become Hawkeye Pierce."


----------



## MichelleR

Alan Alda ruins everything.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

mscott9985 said:


> And am I the only one who actually watched that holiday Star Wars show back in the 1970's? When I told my girls that I had seen that show when it aired, they rolled their eyes and said, "You are such a nerd." Yeah, I own that!


Nope! And you can find it on YouTube


----------



## Lisa Scott

Ok, a little OT, but after listening to the Irish student sing, I had to wonder again why do people mostly lost their accents when they sing?


----------



## BTackitt

Probably for the same reason that stutterers lose the stutter when they sing.. 
Singing accesses and utilizes a different portion of the brain than speaking. Also, when singing, you are much more careful about pronunciation and vowel sounds than when you are speaking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I enjoyed Damian's Blue Christmas because he didn't try to mimic Elvis when he sang it. I also enjoyed the ribbon twirling number. Other than that, it was a pretty blah episode for me.


----------



## Lisa Scott

BTackitt said:


> Probably for the same reason that stutterers lose the stutter when they sing..
> Singing accesses and utilizes a different portion of the brain than speaking. Also, when singing, you are much more careful about pronunciation and vowel sounds than when you are speaking.


Interesting! Did not know this.


----------



## mscottwriter

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Nope! And you can find it on YouTube


Rofl. Wow...it's like I stepped backwards in time. And I think I know why that thing was never re-aired...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got my copy of the Glee Concert Movie yesterday and I'm watching it now. Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. I'm goosebumping so much I have to put a sweater on.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I also got my copy of the Glee Consert movie and watched it with one of my GDs.  Enjoyed it just as much as I did when I saw it by myself at the movie theater.  Haven't checked out the extras yet but hope to soon.


----------



## mscottwriter

My favorite part of the movie is Blaine's mini-me.  That kid was adorable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> My favorite part of the movie is Blaine's mini-me. That kid was adorable.


Adorable and incredible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hot off the presses, McKinley seniors to stay.

http://www.eonline.com/news/watch_with_kristin/lea_michele_talks_glees_revolutionary/284871?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## CraigInOregon

Not all McKinley seniors. Finn and Rachel, for sure. The others, who knows?

Grrr.

Murphy just keeps jumping the shark. At least American Horror Story was fun.

Revolutionary? Changing television?

Try "return of the Sweathogs."

What would be revolutionary AND change television is if GLEE graduated all it's star cast members on time and developed new stars each year. THAT would be revolutionary. THAT would change television.

This?

Hollywood as usual.


----------



## MichelleR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Not all McKinley seniors. Finn and Rachel, for sure. The others, who knows?
> 
> Grrr.
> 
> Murphy just keeps jumping the shark. At least American Horror Story was fun.
> 
> Revolutionary? Changing television?
> 
> Try "return of the Sweathogs."
> 
> What would be revolutionary AND change television is if GLEE graduated all it's star cast members on time and developed new stars each year. THAT would be revolutionary. THAT would change television.
> 
> This?
> 
> Hollywood as usual.


Yeah, but American Horror Story IS moving on to a new location, and if the actors come back it sounds like they're likely to be different characters, and people don't like that any better. I agree that (on Glee) working the graduating people back in isn't revolutionary, but I think Americans in particular really cling to shows and characters.

I say "Americans in particular" because Brits seem to cancel their shows a lot sooner and appear to be able to just let go. Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Michele,


Actually, I am finding Murphy's approach on AHS refreshing.

I like that each season is going to be a new story with new characters, even if some actors return.

It doesn't guarantee that each season will be as strongly appealing. But it does guarantee a freshness to the story we get next year.

Meanwhile, I'd rather see GLEE develop the NEXT Rachel Berry, the NEXT Finn Hudson, the NEXT Finchel, rather than keep them around after they're past their due dates.

The constant change dynamic is a reality of high school life. I thought GLEE might be the show that reflects that, finally.

Apparently not.

Oh, and Fox Entertainment President Kevin Reilly was a bit shifty a couple days ago on GLEE's shelf-life. It had disappointing ratings this fall, apparently. It sounded like renewal isn't necessarily a lock. Which of course could just be a public stance reflecting that the two-year renewal is up at the end of this season, and things are currently "in negotiations" between Fox and Murphy.

I'm willing to bet Murphy is going for a Chuck Lorre-type extension for Glee... 2 or 3 years, not just one.

And the network is probably trying to get the costs of the show down while somehow bringing back the seniors... because usually it's the network that gets too attached to "established stars." Which is funny, because most of the GLEE kids were unknowns 2.5 years ago...

My Best Guess on the plot device that brings Finchel back:

Some sort of academic cheating scandal that prevents them from graduating. It's a hot topic lately. And we've seen Rachel held out from competition this fall for ballot-box stuffing re: Kurt's class presidency run, so there's some foreshadowing for you.

So, that would force them to repeat their senior year... whether they'd be competition-eligible would be questionable... but then Murphy tends not to care about realism, the way kids transfer and compete at different schools multiple times in the same year, on this show, so I doubt he'd care...


----------



## BTackitt

I am so sick of Rachel anyway. Get rid of her already.


----------



## 4Katie

News alert for all you Gleeks out there: Oxygen channel is running episodes of Glee for 24 hours this Saturday starting at 11:00 a.m.


----------



## mscottwriter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Murphy just keeps jumping the shark. At least American Horror Story was fun.


What ever happened to the adage, "Always leave them wanting more?" I guess Hollywood is okay with milking something even after it's dried up.

I imagine I'll still watch the show; although, I gave up on House seasons ago.

And I love American Horror Story, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lea Michele took home the favorite actress in a TV comedy People's Choice Award last night.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Okay, sanity check time...

Was it just me, or was tonight's episode of GLEE just kind of off-key?

There were more misses than hits, for me.

Miss: Where the heck did this


Spoiler



"You want to join the army, Finn? Well, your dad wasn't a hero, he's a drug addict!"


 thing come from? And the whole scene just didn't feel right. Why on earth did


Spoiler



Finn's mom and Kurt Hummel


 choose to make this revelation


Spoiler



at school with Mr. Shue and counselor Emma there


? That's a


Spoiler



"private talk at home"


 sort of topic. I'm not sure


Spoiler



Emma contributed


 at all to the scene, and even


Spoiler



Mr. Shue


 was mostly standing around looking like, "Why am I here?" There was no scene leading up to this, no foreshadowing at all. A real


Spoiler



WTF moment


 that should have been played for a lot more emotion.

Minor Hit: The whole


Spoiler



Becky subplot


. There were some minor nice touches, like imagining herself with a British accent so that's what the voiceover delivers. But too cute by half. And it's the first episode where it felt like Murphy and company just had no friggin' clue what a Down Syndrome kid is like. Sue's character was on-note with her contribution, but


Spoiler



the interior dialog for Becky


 felt all wrong. And Artie was all over the place... it's like they couldn't decide how to play him in this situation. Is he


Spoiler



the guy who's clueless about Becky's advances and romantic interest


? The


Spoiler



self-righteous defender of Becky's differentness


? Or the rather shallow guy who might jump to get into bed with Brittany S. Pierce, but


Spoiler



loses interest in Becky the moment she wants to get freaky


? Plus, I think Murphy assumes that all high school kids are as sexually active as they claim to be... when, truth is, I think a certain chunk of them talk a good game, but aren't necessarily being honest about shedding the ol' virginity. Still, I'm a sucker for


Spoiler



Becky's character most of the time


, even if tonight's episode was off-key more than it was on-key with her.

Miss: A couple of the numbers worked well. But 2-3 of them just felt out of place. I mean, Artie thinking a mash-up of Moves Like Jagger and Jumping Jack Flash is


Spoiler



a great proposal song for Mr. Shue to hit Emma with


? C'mon. He's not that stupid.


Spoiler



Rachel's song


 was totally off-the-mark for the moment, too, though that was acknowledged in the episode. Plus, I just hate hate hate the song Moves Like Jagger. It's been getting way too much airplay for over six months now, and this is only going to extend the pain.

Big Miss:


Spoiler



Finn proposes to Rachel in the final minutes of an already plot-overloaded show?


 C'mon!

I've been GLEE-deficient for several weeks, like all of us, and I *really* wanted to be glad that it's back.

But this is the episode they open with off the hiatus?

It can only get better, folks.

To cheer myself up after a major GLEE letdown, I actually had to watch New Girl, Raising Hope, and Smash, just to recover.

And BTW, Smash is fantastic! (Well, the first episode was, anyway.) Katherine McPhee pretty much proved she should have won her season on American Idol over that gray-haired *******, Taylor Hicks.


----------



## kaotickitten

I think I have to agree with you on tonight's episode Craig.  It was differently not the glee that we feel in love with and if I remember correctly they had advertised this episode as the glee you feel in love with.  Moves like Jagger is over played, which made it feel like glee was just trying to capture some of the money that the song is making.  Not adding a song that is what everyone wants to hear.


----------



## Lisa Scott

But I looooooved the Grease song.  And the synchronized swimming coach was hilarious.  A bronze in the individual synchronized event?  Ha!  (she's from Real housewives of Atlanta, right?)


----------



## MichelleR

Rachel's dads:

Click Here!

I was hoping for Jesse L. Martin and John Barrowman.


----------



## kaotickitten

Awe cool love the both.


----------



## prairiesky

Hmmm...I loved last night's episode.  It opened with a Grease number and the Emma bride number with the bridesmaid's outrageous hats had me laughing out loud!  I never take this show very seriously...it is a musical comedy (with some touching moments) after all.  I just want to be entertained; which I was.


----------



## Cindy416

prairiesky said:


> Hmmm...I loved last night's episode. It opened with a Grease number and the Emma bride number with the bridesmaid's outrageous hats had me laughing out loud! I never take this show very seriously...it is a musical comedy (with some touching moments) after all. I just want to be entertained; which I was.


I have to agree with you. I loved most of the music, and it was even nice to see a softer, less acerbic side of Sue. I, too, want to be entertained, and I was.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I loved it too.   I thought Mercedes' voice sounded really sweet in Summer Lovin', and that Sam's voice was perfect for his part too.. 
I liked just about all of the songs last night and liked that a lot of them got to sing. They all have good voices IMO.
As I was watching the episode, I told myself that I was glad I had recorded it so I could watch it again....Unfortunately, my daughter erased it when we finished watching it. Guess I'll just have to watch it online now.
I thought several of the story lines last night were unrealistic, but I think MOST tv shows and movies are that way.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

prairiesky said:


> Hmmm...I loved last night's episode. It opened with a Grease number and the Emma bride number with the bridesmaid's outrageous hats had me laughing out loud! I never take this show very seriously...it is a musical comedy (with some touching moments) after all. I just want to be entertained; which I was.


I have to agree with prairiesky, I too loved the episode and I just want to be entertained. I even liked Sue in this episode, it was nice to see a softer side of her.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hey, feeling like an episode missed the mark doesn't mean I don't "just want to be entertained."

I wanted that. A lot. And it missed the mark, in several respects.

The Grease song was good. A bit predictable as a song choice, but good ... done well ... what GLEE typically does.

But the show was just a mishmash of plot developments and only a couple of them were handled well. The off-note stuff wasn't entertaining because it was poorly handled.

Am I saying they shouldn't have done the reveal on Finn's dad? Nope. I'm saying it was poorly handled and not as entertaining as it could have been. It felt like the scene was tossed into this episode at random because it came out of nowhere.

So, I "just want to be entertained," too, folks. I'm with you on that.

I'm just saying, last night's episode didn't do that near as well as the show often does. Heck, I enjoyed the last few episodes going into the break a lot more than this episode.

Fortunately, there's a Michael Jackson tribute episode coming up; should be difficult to screw up.

(Unless they have Astro and Marcus Canty from this past season of X-FACTOR guest star and RUIN another Michael Jackson-themed episode of something again, like they did last fall...  LOL)


----------



## mscottwriter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I have to agree with prairiesky, I too loved the episode and I just want to be entertained. I even liked Sue in this episode, it was nice to see a softer side of her.


I'll cast my vote with the 'want to be entertained' crowd. I loved the opening song! And the


Spoiler



synchronized swim team was too much fun.


 Seeing Sue


Spoiler



hand out that rose


 really made me go 'aw-w-w'. I wonder what will happen between Finn and Rachel??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched the episode and I really liked it a lot. I loved the songs, I loved the mashup (Emma would totally drool over Will's dancing), I loved the storyline.

I understand why they threw that in about Finn's Dad. He's not going on to college. He finally figures out something he can do. Not only will enlisting get him out of Lima and away from his failures, but he'll be honoring his hero father. When that is also taken away from him, he's got nothing to do with his life but marry Rachel.

But then there was the Bieste throwaway. I wish they wouldn't do that. Blink and you missed it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie,

It really was the twist with Finn's father that set a sour tone over the episode for me.

And I think it was just really a "busy" episode. Too many plotlines all at once for a show of this style.

A good dose of things I found enjoyable, but the negatives really ruined the good stuff, for me.

They had enough stuff going on in the episode to create two episodes... and handle all the plot developments a lot better as a result.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Gertie,
> 
> It really was the twist with Finn's father that set a sour tone over the episode for me.
> 
> And I think it was just really a "busy" episode. Too many plotlines all at once for a show of this style.
> 
> A good dose of things I found enjoyable, but the negatives really ruined the good stuff, for me.
> 
> They had enough stuff going on in the episode to create two episodes... and handle all the plot developments a lot better as a result.


I certainly agree that it was a "busy" episode. I don't like when they do that, either. They started it with the first episode this season when Jacob was interviewing everyone for his blog.

What was the point of Bieste eloping? Was that to move Sue's character along? Major dogleg in the plot. A few lines is hardly enough to absorb what happened.

On the other hand, the entertainment value was through the roof for me. I hope they do another Encore DVD for this season.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My favorite line (paraphrased, as I deleted it from DVR already):

Emma "Did I say that out loud?"


----------



## Cindy416

Elmore Hammes said:


> My favorite line (paraphrased, as I deleted it from DVR already):
> 
> Emma "Did I say that out loud?"


I loved that, too!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched the episode and I really liked it a lot. I loved the songs, I loved the mashup (Emma would totally drool over Will's dancing), I loved the storyline.
> 
> I understand why they threw that in about Finn's Dad. He's not going on to college. He finally figures out something he can do. Not only will enlisting get him out of Lima and away from his failures, but he'll be honoring his hero father. When that is also taken away from him, he's got nothing to do with his life but marry Rachel.
> 
> But then there was the Bieste throwaway. I wish they wouldn't do that. Blink and you missed it.


I thought the music was great, and will have to add it to my iTunes collection.

As for Emma drooling over Will's dancing? So would I!  (After having seen the magazine photo of a shirtless Matthew Morrison, he could read a phone book in a parka and I'd drool.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> As for Emma drooling over Will's dancing? So would I!  (After having seen the magazine photo of a shirtless Matthew Morrison, he could read a phone book in a parka and I'd drool.  )


My preference would be sans Parka


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ What Gertie said!!!  Wiping chin


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My preference would be sans Parka


Mine, too, Gertie.


----------



## 4Katie

I SERIOUSLY need to get caught up. I think I'm three episodes behind!


----------



## mscottwriter

4Katie said:


> I SERIOUSLY need to get caught up. I think I'm three episodes behind!


Lucky for you, there wasn't a new episode last night


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I can also understand the twist with Finn's father. Mom always meant to tell him, but really, when is a "good time"? I had two huge family skeletons come out of the closet over the holidays. I guess I should be glad that they were split between Thanksgiving & Christmas, so I had time to absorb the first.


----------



## Lyndl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My preference would be sans Parka


Ummm... yes please. I'm a sucker for a man who can dance.


----------



## Cindy416

Lyndl said:


> Ummm... yes please. I'm a sucker for a man who can dance.


Me, too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Did anyone watch tonight?  I loved it, can't go wrong with MJ music!


----------



## MichelleR

One of my flaws is that I had a problem with the whole "we'll sing circles around them in retaliation for almost blinding Blaine" rationalization. I acknowledge this is just my inability to even imagine turning the other cheek.


----------



## crebel

Musically, it may be my favorite yet!


----------



## kaotickitten

I loved tonights episode other than


Spoiler



the stupid spoiled rich kid having nothing happen for his actions. I mean come on in real life if you had proof you'd go to the cops. What he did was criminal. Can't wait to see what happens now that Rachel got in NYADA. Will she dump Finn or marry him?


 Loved Mercedes song. Perfect way to do that one.


----------



## Cindy416

Although this isn't about Glee, it's about Matthew Morrison. I saw a movie trailer yesterday in the theater for the movie "What To Expect When You're Expecting." Matthew Morrison has a small part in it, so I'm sure I'll go just to see him. (J-Lo, Cameron Diaz, Elizabeth Banks, Chris Rock, Dennis Quaid, Megan Mullally, and other recognizable actors are in the movie, too. It will probably be a very formulaic chick-flick, but sometimes my brain enjoys the break. The release date is May 18.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I know I've been hesitant to embrace some of the episodes of late...

...but last night's Glee was thoroughly enjoyable for me.

The Michael tribute? Acceptable for a teen of the 1980s like me.

But the character work was well done, a huge bounce-back episode that was focused and well-paced after the previous episode's "everything including the kitchen sink" approach.

This episode was pure escapist fun for me. Villains, heroes who "rise above hate," great music, solid performances.

Fun.  Don't know if this'll make my Top 10 favorite episodes list, but it's a solid one for sure.


----------



## kaotickitten

According to all published accounts, no this is not Glee's last season.  Glee will be back next year.  So will Rachel, Finn, and Kurt.  How those three will still be around I don't know. The other seniors are up in the air on wither they will be back or not.


----------



## D/W

kaotickitten said:


> According to all published accounts, no this is not Glee's last season. Glee will be back next year. So will Rachel, Finn, and Kurt. How those three will still be around I don't know. The other seniors are up in the air on wither they will be back or not.


Thanks for the info! It'll be interesting to see how the program evolves.


----------



## CraigInOregon

DreamWeaver said:


> Please forgive me for not reading all 77 pages of this thread , but is it known if this is _Glee_'s last season-since the characters will soon graduate high school and go off to different colleges, etc.?


I can understand the question/confusion.

Here's what's behind it.

When Murphy pitched and initially sold GLEE to Fox, they gave him an initial 12-episode commitment. That's why the show tied up so many first-half-of-season-one loose ends in episode 12... it was Murphy's hedge against cancellation... giving fans closure if the show didn't survive.

But GLEE did well in its rookie season, despite the interruptions of the World Series.

So they approved the "back nine" episodes. (This is often standard procedure for network TV.)

When the show's ratings held solid in the second half of the season, Fox and Murphy started negotiating on Season 2.

Fox wanted a rare two-season renewal, to hold down costs that the salary increases that come naturally with star-making shows like this would create. (See the history of salary negotiations over BIG BANG THEORY after the actor who plays Sheldon Cooper became comedy's "it-guy" for a time.)

Murphy was willing to do a two season commit because it would budget the show through the senior year of most of the show's cast, and with a lot of new cast members coming in just as the show would get expensive, it made sense to him, too, to renegotiate at that point.

For a while, they haggled over the number of episodes. Fox wanted the standard 22 episodes per season. Murphy campaigned for 26 episodes because it would allow them to do at least one extra "soundtrack" release per year.

The network's episode count won out.

This year (Season 3) is the end of that original two-year renewal.

Everything is up in the air. There's no question Fox wants the show back; but things like the number of seasons, number of episodes, and who to bring back are completely up in the air.

Apparently, Murphy's original game-plan was to spin Rachel, Finn and Kurt off into a similar college-themed show to follow their storylines, but last spring, all three stars got nervous about "they're graduating" talk and spoke out about "being cut from the show."

Murphy's side of the story is this: "I had been in talks with all three, they knew my plans, and they knew I hadn't pitched the network yet and the spin-off wasn't sold, but it would have been. When they broke silence and pretended they were being completely cast aside, it ruined my leverage in negotiations with Fox. So, now there will probably be no spin-off. American Horror Story is my second show, and that's enough. If they'd kept their mouths shut, it might've worked, but now I'm just gonna concentrate on making Season 3 great and on AHS."

Finn/Rachel/Kurt's take was basically: "There was nothing guaranteed about the spin-off and there was all this talk of us graduating. We got scared of being cast aside."

Whoever you believe, the facts are these:

FOX wants Kurt, Rachel and Finn on the show, somehow, for one more season. Murphy's come up with a game-plan to accommodate that.

No word on a possible college-aged spin-off since Murphy publicly nixed the idea last spring.

His game plan with GLEE remains bringing in new stars and graduating his characters when they're supposed to graduate; he has claimed one of the strengths of the show for longevity is that the only real constants are Will Shuster and Sue Sylvester... everyone else is replaceable, so far as he's concerned. And since at most, the kids get four years in school and then are gone, none of them can inflate the show's costs "too much."

But that's where the kids speaking out last spring kind of did throw a wrench in the works.

Now Fox is digging in its heels about keeping the show's "bankable" popular stars around "at least one more season," forcing Murphy to accommodate that.

Which will inflate the show's costs.

Not much, necessarily, though; prior to season one, Murphy apparently signed all principles to six-year deals, or something, so no one gets a huge salary boost (not even Will or Sue) until after that... assuming the show lasts that long.

But the spat over keeping Kurt, Rachel and Finn around is the "public" portion of this negotiation.

The real battle behind the scenes is over whether it'll be a 1-season renewal (Fox's preference), or a multi-year deal (Murphy's preference). And over number of episodes, etc.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Interesting.  Thanks, Craig.  Is there anything preventing them from switching back and forth between scenes from NY and the high school? Following the old characters on their new journey and the new characters all in one show?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for that recap, Craig. Murphy did say that the way he keeps the trio in the show will be groundbreaking or some similar piece of hyperbole. 

Kurt and Rachel are finalists, but that doesn't mean they are in NYADA. Did Quinn say she got early enrollment in Yale? So maybe she'll be leaving soon. Gee, I just loved those two second shots of Damian or was that really him? Not sure. The camera moved so fast his face was blurred.

Loved the Michael show. Loved Mercedes and Sam's duet. Loved Sebastian. He's so perfectly nasty but with a butter wouldn't melt in my mouth look about him. So much good singing. Finn's song to Rachel was really touching and has always been one of my MJ faves.

All around great episode that I thought went by way too quickly.


----------



## CraigInOregon

NOTE:

The big post I did there is the closest I can gather to the truth after the past year of filtering through various media accounts and online reports. There could easily be errors in what I've come to understand... but not intentionally.

There's always a difference between what leaks out to the press, and what is going on behind the scenes. So... take it all with a small grain of salt, but only because of the mad-mad PR game that is Hollywood.

As for how Murphy will keep Rachel, Kurt and Finn involved, no one has broken silence on his gameplan, only that he has one.

The most public comment was one made by Lea Michele, when she said, "I can't say much. But I will say his approach for next season is revolutionary, and it will change television forever."

Which is obviously just suck-up talk. Revolutionary would be graduating ALL the kids on-time.

Extending the show outside the walls of McKinley as you suggest would not be something new, though it'd work.

Keeping the show's best-and-brightest somehow "lingering around McKinley" would get creepy, I think, and also not be revolutionary by any means. (SAVED BY THE BELL: THE NEW CLASS, anyone? Screech, who apparently never graduated college but is suddenly assistant principle, anyone?)

I mean, there's no way for Rachel, Finn or Kurt to COMPETE next season unless Murphy fails them so they have to repeat their senior year... and to have that happen to all three? Esp. Kurt, who IS the brightest of the trio? That'd be B.S. That'd be "Sweathogs: The Next Generation."

But time will tell...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In the meantime, we can all enjoy the show which seems to have gotten back on track.

I will miss Brittany S. Pierce, though.

ETA: I just got it! Kurt's Dad owns a tire shop/garage, the city equivalent of a barn. _Come on kids, let's put on a show,_ says Kurt, the Glee equivalent of Andy Hardy.

And that's how they'll keep the trio around. Aren't I brilliant?


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In the meantime, we can all enjoy the show which seems to have gotten back on track.
> 
> I will miss Brittany S. Pierce, though.
> 
> ETA: I just got it! Kurt's Dad owns a tire shop/garage, the city equivalent of a barn. _Come on kids, let's put on a show,_ says Kurt, the Glee equivalent of Andy Hardy.
> 
> And that's how they'll keep the trio around. Aren't I brilliant?


Wait, is Brittany gone? I can't remember if I saw her in the last show or not.

Maybe the part of the show featuring the graduates next season will only be online or something like that. Maybe it'll be as if they're keeping in touch with kids still at the school via facebook posts or tweets or something appear on the show, but fans can only find online? Who knows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Wait, is Brittany gone? I can't remember if I saw her in the last show or not.


No, Brittany isn't gone, but she is a senior. She was in this last episode.



> Maybe the part of the show featuring the graduates next season will only be online or something like that. Maybe it'll be as if they're keeping in touch with kids still at the school via facebook posts or tweets or something appear on the show, but fans can only find online? Who knows.


That's a thought.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Given how crushed she was when Kurt said he was a semi-finalist, and the often-silly plot twists they throw in, does anybody else think Rachel may be lying about her selection?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lea tweeted that she's being fitted for a very, very white dress.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Lea tweeted that she's being fitted for a very, very white dress.


I vote that it's either a dream/fantasy sequence or a different kind of white dress, and that she is just messin' with people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I vote that it's either a dream/fantasy sequence or a different kind of white dress, and that she is just messin' with people.


Cynic 

Love your avatar. I've been watching A Bit of Fry and Laurie on Amazon Prime.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cynic
> 
> Love your avatar. I've been watching A Bit of Fry and Laurie on Amazon Prime.


I've accepted that Stephen Fry will never guest on House -- but I still don't like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I've accepted that Stephen Fry will never guest on House -- but I still don't like it.


He guested on Bones. There may be hope, yet.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have heard faint rumors that Fox is trying to cajole one more season after this one out of HOUSE.

Apparently, it all depends on Mr. Laurie's willingness.

Perhaps he should insist that one more season is contingent on Mr. Fry receiving a recurring guest role on the show for the duration...  Perhaps put him in the Cuddy role, more or less, as House's boss... only Fry could pull off a boss who might be a bit crazier than House, but without devolving the show into slapstick.

I also have a suggestion for Fry's character name:

Dr. Melchett. Of course.


----------



## MichelleR

Baaah!

Now, enough of the hijack.


----------



## kaotickitten

Just to let y'all know glee is going to have a two month break starting Feb. 21.  It is sceduled to return on April 10.  Looks like the ratings are down for this season also. 

They are doing this to bring about two new comedy shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kaotickitten said:


> Just to let y'all know glee is going to have a two month break starting Feb. 21. It is sceduled to return on April 10. Looks like the ratings are down for this season also.
> 
> They are doing this to bring about two new comedy shows.


I am so tired of the networks doing this. This is worse than when they used to (and probably still do) shuffle shows around mid-season so you can't ever find what you want to watch.

I'm not surprised the ratings are down. The first season was dynamite. The second was so-so (I didn't even buy the DVDs). The third is much better but it's been kind of hit or miss.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Glee has always been broken up with long breaks in between. It's nothing new. Happened last year, too.

Season 1 had two parts... sectionals and regionals.

Season 2 had three parts... sectionals, regionals and nationals.

Season 3 is supposed to be three parts, also.

Each time a part of a season completes, GLEE goes on a long hiatus.

It's nothing new.


----------



## Lyndl

Elmore Hammes said:


> Given how crushed she was when Kurt said he was a semi-finalist, and the often-silly plot twists they throw in, does anybody else think Rachel may be lying about her selection?


No, I don't think she's lying. I think it was a build up to get her to accept Finn's proposal because she thought her dream was over. See her face when Kurt asked if she'd told Finn about NYADA yet? She suddenly realised she jumped too soon.


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, I don't get the impression she was lying -- I do get the impression she would have perhaps had a different answer for Finn if the acceptance had arrived earlier. Not a no, but more in line with where she was at the beginning of liking being committed to Finn, but without the formal engagement.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I let this slide too long, but I did want to post and say this:

Last week's episode is the first time in quite a while where I absolutely enjoyed two episodes in a row of GLEE quite as much as I did with the last couple episodes.

Great pair of episodes, which is nice considering I wasn't a big fan of that "Finn, your Dad was never a war hero" episode...


----------



## MichelleR

Next episode: RACHEL'S DADS!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mscottwriter

MichelleR said:


> Next episode: RACHEL'S DADS!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I know, right! I've been waiting to see them for ages  And am I wrong or is one of those dads Jeff Goldblum?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> I know, right! I've been waiting to see them for ages  And am I wrong or is one of those dads Jeff Goldblum?


No, it's Harold Ramis from Ghostbusters. I always get those two mixed up myself.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, it's Harold Ramis from Ghostbusters. I always get those two mixed up myself.


Actually, it IS Jeff Goldblum. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Actually, it IS Jeff Goldblum.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


See, I do get them mixed up.


----------



## MichelleR

So funny ... love it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy416

I love Jeff Goldblum, so I'm sure I'll love the episode.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Wow, I'm first to react?

So, I'll start with this...

Make it three episodes in a row that I completely enjoyed, without stupid stuff happening that drew me out of my enjoyment.

A few thoughts....

Goldblum fit right into the show without drawing undue attention to himself. Loved it.

Really sad (if it's true) that


Spoiler



Damien (Irish kid) might not be coming back next season, or apparently even held over for more episodes this season


. 

Really happy with the debut of Joe Hart (Sam), the second Glee Project major-role winner. He really fit in naturally to the show, like he always belonged there. And they made him a sophomore, so if they like his character, he'll be around for two more seasons after this one!

The only thing I have a reservation on about Joe as a character is,


Spoiler



it again shows that even when Murphy has a religious character, he doesn't know how to handle them. If the introduction of Joe was meant to inject a more religious character into the mix, then I'm a bit surprised at the choice to have him be totally okay with singing to Britney and Santana because, "Love's love." I'm not saying they should have made Joe a mean-spirited hater, either, but Murphy simply lacks the ability to handle a grey-area religious character who wouldn't want to be mean to Brit/Santana, but wouldn't be comfortable singing for them, either. His only objection is, "I'll have to think about it," which is completely wiped out with "Love's love." Maybe Murphy's handling of Joe will improve, but it was a weak debut in that regard, especially since he was the only member of the so-called "God Squad" to even be hesitant. I'd just like to see Joe be a more in-between character... not hateful, but also not so "go along to get along" either. The "minor debate" about what is or isn't an abomination was lacking substance... total cliche without so much as giving Joe's character an intelligent response... and a former home-schooled kid like him would be likely to have some perspective to offer, even as a sophomore. There are responses to arguments like, "well, a lot of other stupid things are an abomination, too" argument, but that wasn't allowed to be intelligently countered. And the whole "Jesus never spoke against it" thing was not accurate, but apparently home-schooled Joe isn't Bible-literate. He should have at least bristled at the suggestion that one of the apostles was gay. Ugh... Murphy, just stick to what you're brilliant at, I think... Him trying to write religious characters is like middle-aged white American me trying to write about a teenager in Zimbabwe... I just lack all context to do so intelligently, and it's the same way with Murphy and religious characters.



Even so, I loved the episode, loved the music selections, and... this must be said, and without spoiler-cover:

I was really FREAKED OUT by how this episode featured a Whitney song that ended up airing only four days after her tragic demise. It worked great as a tribute, but the freaky thing was the spooky timing of it. This wasn't a "quick, let's reshoot that scene and insert a Whitney tune because she just died" situation. That song was planned for months now, and it's just (pleasantly) strange how the timing worked out... Amber Riley's performance was stunning and it made for the perfect tribute episode to Whitney's memory.


----------



## Ephany

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Really sad (if it's true) that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damien (Irish kid) might not be coming back next season, or apparently even held over for more episodes this season
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Really happy with the debut of Joe Hart (Sam), the second Glee Project major-role winner. He really fit in naturally to the show, like he always belonged there. And they made him a sophomore, so if they like his character, he'll be around for two more seasons after this one!


I think a certain someone may have been fibbing a bit, especially considering how surprised he was at the end of the episode when Sugar mentioned it again. 

Really happy to finally see Joe/Sam and I think he'll make a good addition to the cast. I agree he came off as a bit heavy handed, but hopefully he'll be around for awhile so he's written less one dimensionally. I loved most of the songs in this episode, especially Damien's.  Mercedes singing 'I will Always Love You' gave me chills, it was so perfect.


----------



## MichelleR

Craig,

I think we've discussed this before. You're absolutely right about how RM handles Christian characters, and exactly right about the weakness here. There is a way to show him as a good kid, trying to reconcile his faith with what he's being asked to do, and not have him cave after 20 minutes. I love Brittana, but maybe it's okay for someone else who is not an all out villain to be conflicted.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> Craig,
> 
> I think we've discussed this before. You're absolutely right about how RM handles Christian characters, and exactly right about the weakness here. There is a way to show him as a good kid, trying to reconcile his faith with what he's being asked to do, and not have him cave after 20 minutes. I love Brittana, but maybe it's okay for someone else who is not an all out villain to be conflicted.


Yeah, and that's all I'd look for. A more 3D portrayal of conflicting feelings in his character. Wanting to be nice to people vs. things he sees as contrary to his faith. And a faith that's more than dredlocks-deep, lol. Just some discomfort and hesitancy, not hate.


----------



## MichelleR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Yeah, and that's all I'd look for. A more 3D portrayal of conflicting feelings in his character. Wanting to be nice to people vs. things he sees as contrary to his faith. And a faith that's more than dredlocks-deep, lol. Just some discomfort and hesitancy, not hate.


Right, at least as much conflict as the actor showed on Glee Project and he confessed that his family wouldn't like it if he had to kiss a boy.

A good kid, who isn't throwing Slushies at people, just trying to honor his faith -- and trying to reconcile the call for kindness and charity with the passages that are more judgmental, and how his choices would be received at home and in his church.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ephany said:


> I think a certain someone may have been fibbing a bit, especially considering how surprised he was at the end of the episode when Sugar mentioned it again.


I was pretty sure all along he was making it up....

And I thought Amber Riley (Mercedes) did a fantastic job with "I Will Always Love You." Brought tears to our eyes.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR

_Sing Mercedes_ trended on Twitter during that portion of the show. I also noticed _Teen Jesus_.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I should mention, MichelleR, that I think Murphy's handled the whole Brittana coupling well. Entertaining and remains true to the characters.

Stuff like that is Murphy's comfort zone. (Relationships and conflict within relationships.)

Theology is outside his comfort zone.

Nothing wrong with that, it's just a matter of knowing one's areas of strength and weakness as a writer.

I mean, I kind of applaud him for at least attempting to grow himself in that area by inserting Joe/Sam, and we'll see how the character develops. But based on only the first appearance, it seems he may take it the "everyone becomes Hawkeye" route (ala Larry Linville's take on MASH), or the "everyone lies" route (ala House) and turn Joe into the second coming of Quinn Fabray.

Also, I will say that Murphy is sometimes able to turn around his take on characters, and improve over time.

For example, in Season 1, I *hated* the first song they ever gave Mercedes as a solo number ("I Bust the Windows Out Your Car") because it seemed cliche and a negative racial stereotype. (I was also annoyed that he wrote Mercedes up to that point as the ONLY person in Glee club who didn't understand that Kurt was gay.)

But since that misstep, his handling of Amber Riley's character has become better and better, until now she's a well-rounded character and not a cliche anymore. (And hasn't been for quite some time.)

So maybe he'll have a learning curve on this and his handling of Joe(Sam) will improve, too, as he warms up to the character.


----------



## MichelleR

You're right about Mercedes, and her growth. I had to laugh, because I knew at some point she'd sing "And I Am Telling You..." which is great for her voice, but also just The Big Black Girl song, and so when it happened it just seemed like, are you kidding me? She has, of course, revisited Dreamgirls, but there's a lot more to her than that.

Loved when she did River Deep, Mountain High with Santana, and I love the slumber party scenes.


----------



## 4Katie

> Make it three episodes in a row that I completely enjoyed, without stupid stuff happening that drew me out of my enjoyment.


I finally got caught up (being home sick with a stomach bug for two days let me clear my DVR), and I feel the same. I watched four episodes, including this week's Valentine's Day episode, and my first thought was Glee is back! I loved everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I finally got caught up (being home sick with a stomach bug for two days let me clear my DVR), and I feel the same. I watched four episodes, including this week's Valentine's Day episode, and my first thought was Glee is back! I loved everything.


I'm going to watch it tonight and I have high hopes for it after reading everyone's thoughts. Just sad that Damian didn't get a real shot at getting at least a semi-permanent part. He hasn't tweeted anything about it.


----------



## mscottwriter

Ok, it's official.  I hate Glee now.  Hate it, hate it, hate it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Ok, it's official. I hate Glee now. Hate it, hate it, hate it!


Sooo, you hate Glee?


----------



## Angela

I may not hate Glee, but I did hate the way it ended tonight and to have to wait until April....


----------



## mom2karen

I hate the wait, but I thought this episode was very well done.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Definitely the best single episode of the season to date. And probably better than all Season 2 episodes.

Cliffhangers are good. I have to say I saw it coming though. From about midway through the episode, actually. The question was only "who" and "how" and then even that became clear.

To avoid having to use the spoiler effect, let's just say that things seemed to suddenly be going a little TOO well for a certain GLEE cast member. That's when I knew who...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Argghh, and I have to wait until this afternoon to watch it.


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, the twist really was broadcast -- there was peace in the land, the lioness laid down with the lambs...

My money, at least $10, is on


Spoiler



facially scarred, messing with her identity as the wholesomely pretty Cheerio with a bright, pretty future. I don't think they'd do paralyzed, because of Artie. I don't think they'd go for mentally impaired, because that's just too much. Of course, that speaks to my priorities, and I could be so wrong.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Spoiler



the minute they showed her in the car looking at her phone I knew where they were going, being the end of the show and all. I don't think she'll die. I think that was a good guess about being disfigured. Or she'll spend much of the rest of the season in a coma and wake up at the end of the season with no memory of who she is.



So how long do we have to wait for the next episode?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the minute they showed her in the car looking at her phone I knew where they were going, being the end of the show and all. I don't think she'll die. I think that was a good guess about being disfigured. Or she'll spend much of the rest of the season in a coma and wake up at the end of the season with no memory of who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> So how long do we have to wait for the next episode?


April.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

"So how long do we have to wait for the next episode?"

April 10th!!!

I agree that this was one of the best episodes (although I pretty much like something about all of them) I really liked the music.  It will be interesting where they go from here, however, a very, very long wait to find out!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

the rumor that


Spoiler



someone would die this season


 has been floating around for several weeks. Since no one seems to know how it got started, it didn't seem very credible to me. Then


Spoiler



I absolutely thought it was Karofsky. We speculated about his possible suicide last year so it didn't seem out of the question.


 Now it seems as if the rumor might be true.

Rachel looked so cute in her 50's retro bridal gown. All the singing was awesome. Loved that the Troubletones were featured. I'm always surprised by how good Artie really is. They don't feature him enough.

April 10th? That's really not so far away. I think I can live until then. Let me see ... how long are my nails now?


----------



## MichelleR

If anyone does not want to know the fate of you-know-who, then I wouldn't click.



Spoiler



Diana Agron has been seen on the set in a wheelchair


----------



## Cindy416

I was struck by the fact that both Glee and NCIS featured


Spoiler



suicide/suicide attempts


. Last month,


Spoiler



we lost one of my all-time favorite students at my small school to suicide when he drove his pick-up onto the railroad tracks before the gate went down and after he saw the train in the distance


. Maybe the topic has been presented all along, but I'm really taking notice of it now. (I notice how frequently I see


Spoiler



a train going through


 the town where I teach, as well, which is something that I probably tuned out prior to last month.

Pardon the liberal use of spoilers, but I didn't want to hint at anything to those who have yet to watch last night's episode.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just sad that Damian didn't get a real shot at getting at least a semi-permanent part. He hasn't tweeted anything about it.


Are you saying this because of what he said about not getting his visa and singing Home? I was pretty sure that was a ploy to get the date...I think there is a good chance he could still come back. At least I hope so, I really don't think they have given him much of a chance so far... Wish they would give him a few solos in those big numbers!


----------



## mscottwriter

I think the reason I hated the episode was because I saw it as a cheap shot to get viewers to come back after the break. The entire thing seemed to come out of nowhere. As I was watching the show, I felt the tension build and I told my girls that if


Spoiler



something happens to Quinn, I will never watch this show again.



I'm such a bleeping liar, lol. Yes, I hate what happened, but of course I'll be tuning back in during April.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Are you saying this because of what he said about not getting his visa and singing Home? I was pretty sure that was a ploy to get the date...I think there is a good chance he could still come back. At least I hope so, I really don't think they have given him much of a chance so far... Wish they would give him a few solos in those big numbers!


I think it was Craig who said he heard that Damian wasn't coming back. I follow Damian on twitter and he hasn't said anything one way or the other. I agree it was just a ploy to get the date with Sugar.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think it was Craig who said he heard that Damian wasn't coming back. I follow Damian on twitter and he hasn't said anything one way or the other. I agree it was just a ploy to get the date with Sugar.


That's my hope, too. But they why, in front of the whole class?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

CraigInTwinCities said:


> That's my hope, too. But they why, in front of the whole class?


I think so Artie would see it and realize he had been beaten in their mini-rivalry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Major spoiler about Quinn so don't look unless you want to know.



Spoiler



Diana Agron has been seen on set in a wheelchair.


----------



## BTackitt

Michelle beat ya to that one Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Michelle beat ya to that one Gertie.


Gack ... I read things so many places that I never know where something came from.


----------



## MichelleR

It's cool, Gertie.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Glee really went downhill after the first season. It was just too much. The only thing that intersted me at all about season three was Damian McGinty (I'm a big Celtic Thunder fan), but I've only watched one ep.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

New episode tonight.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Any thoughts on last nights episode?  I felt it was a bit disconnected with the previous episode, but figured they timed it with the long expanse of time between them.  I really liked all the music performances but didn't like the storyline with Blaine's brother, didn't really see the point except to bring a guest character on the show, he was just over the top and weird for me.  Loved the dialog between NeNe's character and Sue, I was laughing so hard and loud it was hard to hear the entire thing and I really like what they do with Sue and Becky and thought Becky's comment about patience was priceless.  I like that Damien is still on the show but wish they would let him sing more.  Hope next week's show is back on track with what this show is supposed to be about "Glee Club".


----------



## Cuechick

I thought it was very ho hum... after that huge cliff hanger, they just


Spoiler



plop her in a chair, without a single scratch... not only did I think it was a bit of a cop out but really did little to hit home the dangers of texting and driving. A week in a coma might have been good and what happened with the wedding.. obv it was postponed but I would prefer they took up where they left us...


. And they could have had Sam do some kind of try out so he could sing... I want to hear more Damian too! It is the main reason I tune in, I am so tired of the same characters all the time...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, get ready for another season with the graduated characters not really leaving:

Season 4 renewal is official, but Finn, Kurt and Rachel, at the very minimum, will still be around and, apparently, a big part of the show:

http://www.deadline.com/2012/04/fox-renews-glee-new-girl-and-raising-hope/

Interesting note:

Fox gave GLEE a two-season renewal around this time of year, during Season 1.

This time around, it was only a standard 1-season renewal...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I thought it was very ho hum... after that huge cliff hanger, they just
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> plop her in a chair, without a single scratch... not only did I think it was a bit of a cop out but really did little to hit home the dangers of texting and driving. A week in a coma might have been good and what happened with the wedding.. obv it was postponed but I would prefer they took up where they left us...
> 
> 
> . And they could have had Sam do some kind of try out so he could sing... I want to hear more Damian too! It is the main reason I tune in, I am so tired of the same characters all the time...


I thought it was pretty ho-hum, too. Blaine has turned into such a nerd; the bow tie, the slicked back hair, the high-rise trousers. I'm still watching the episode and hoping it'll pick up, but it's getting pretty late in the show.


----------



## MichelleR

The Quinn thing was bad storytelling. Don't make something a cliffhanger to bring viewers back, and have the payoff take seconds and take place well after the fact. Big overture, little show, to quote an episode of Buffy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's pretty bad when most of the characters get about one line each. The only good part was Finn standing up to Rachel at the end.


----------



## mom2karen

i agree that there wasn't enough on the crash.  I think they might be setting her up for not being able to walk by nationals and her having a breakdown then.  

The high rise pants bothered me a lot.  Has Blaine always worn them, or is it new?


----------



## Cuechick

mom2karen said:


> i agree that there wasn't enough on the crash. I think they might be setting her up for not being able to walk by nationals and her having a breakdown then.


I bet she walks by the next episode.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Did GLEE take the cheap way out of the cliffhanger?

No doubt about it.

That much, I can almost forgive, because the focus of the show is the show choir stuff, not the hospital drama of her surgery and recovery.

Here's what bugged my wife and I about it more than that:

Quinn's just entirely too upbeat about it. Way too Mickey Rooney, if you know what I mean.

This is the girl who, at the start of the season, rocked a punk-goth look just because she hated how her junior prom went? And now we are supposed to believe she's all, "Oh well, don't text and drive! Let's sing a happy song and whistle while we work!" about something far more life-altering?

That was the harder sell, in my opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Did GLEE take the cheap way out of the cliffhanger?
> 
> No doubt about it.
> 
> That much, I can almost forgive, because the focus of the show is the show choir stuff, not the hospital drama of her surgery and recovery.
> 
> Here's what bugged my wife and I about it more than that:
> 
> Quinn's just entirely too upbeat about it. Way too Mickey Rooney, if you know what I mean.
> 
> This is the girl who, at the start of the season, rocked a punk-goth look just because she hated how her junior prom went? And now we are supposed to believe she's all, "Oh well, don't text and drive! Let's sing a happy song and whistle while we work!" about something far more life-altering?
> 
> That was the harder sell, in my opinion.


Exactly. It was _life-altering_. I would expect anyone to come out of something like that a changed person. Sometimes you just have to put on a happy face to convince yourself, more than anyone else, that everything is going to be okay.

Quinn was showing some signs of changing when she decided not to report Shelby and Puck to Figgins.

That being said, I certainly agree she's way too upbeat. Putting on a happy face is one thing, but I think it would have been much more real and touching if Mr. S. had caught her crying in a corner and offered some teacherly words of comfort.


----------



## MichelleR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Did GLEE take the cheap way out of the cliffhanger?
> 
> No doubt about it.
> 
> That much, I can almost forgive, because the focus of the show is the show choir stuff, not the hospital drama of her surgery and recovery.


I get that, but the show-runners set the accident up as a "thing." It wasn't the viewers asking for a car crash, please -- and so there should be some good faith effort to follow up.

I think Quinn might end up having a setback, and so I don't think they're done, but this still came across as "you thought we were serious about that implied promise? There really is a sucker, er, viewer, born ever minute."


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Exactly. It was _life-altering_. I would expect anyone to come out of something like that a changed person. Sometimes you just have to put on a happy face to convince yourself, more than anyone else, that everything is going to be okay.
> 
> Quinn was showing some signs of changing when she decided not to report Shelby and Puck to Figgins.
> 
> That being said, I certainly agree she's way too upbeat. Putting on a happy face is one thing, but I think it would have been much more real and touching if Mr. S. had caught her crying in a corner and offered some teacherly words of comfort.


Been out of town & finally catching up now. I can see what everyone is saying. Obviously, there was a time lapse between episodes, but Quinn seems as comfortable in the wheelchair as Artie. Unless we're looking at months later, she should still be struggling a bit.

High school has been behind me for a few years, but Quinn seems to have been given 3 different personalities this year. Punk, 'normal' and now this. I don't think an average teen would be handling all life has given her so well.

Gertie, I love your last sentence. Perfect reflection on my feelings/thoughts.


----------



## Meemo

What I found interesting was that Quinn was convinced that it was just a matter of time before she'd be walking again (and I suspect that's true if she's staying on the show), but Artie wasn't.  One of them was in denial.  At first I thought maybe Artie was just a little jealous that her condition is temporary, while his isn't.  But later I wasn't so sure he didn't know something she didn't - or something she wasn't accepting.  But I don't see them keeping two kids in wheel chairs - or maybe she won't be back next year.  

But if it really is just a matter of time before she walks again, then it isn't quite so life-altering - it's something that alters her life temporarily, and would explain her attitude - she's grateful to be alive and looking forward to being on her feet again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> What I found interesting was that Quinn was convinced that it was just a matter of time before she'd be walking again (and I suspect that's true if she's staying on the show), but Artie wasn't. One of them was in denial. At first I thought maybe Artie was just a little jealous that her condition is temporary, while his isn't. But later I wasn't so sure he didn't know something she didn't - or something she wasn't accepting. But I don't see them keeping two kids in wheel chairs - or maybe she won't be back next year.
> 
> But if it really is just a matter of time before she walks again, then it isn't quite so life-altering - it's something that alters her life temporarily, and would explain her attitude - she's grateful to be alive and looking forward to being on her feet again.


I think only Rachel, Kurt and Finn are returning from the graduating seniors. I don't remember reading anything about Quinn coming back.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think only Rachel, Kurt and Finn are returning from the graduating seniors. I don't remember reading anything about Quinn coming back.


Artie's a junior, though. As is Mike Chang. So you have those two back as actual students. Maybe the two Glee Project guys. The tone-deaf girl with the rich dad.

They have a LOT of holes to fill in that cast because they stuck with the same core group too long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Artie's a junior, though. As is Mike Chang. So you have those two back as actual students. Maybe the two Glee Project guys. The tone-deaf girl with the rich dad.
> 
> They have a LOT of holes to fill in that cast because they stuck with the same core group too long.


Mike Chang is a senior. Remember he was applying for colleges? Tina is the junior and so is Artie.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mike Chang is a senior. Remember he was applying for colleges? Tina is the junior and so is Artie.


Wow. I thought it was Tina who was a senior. At least I remembered graduation was going to split that couple up.


----------



## mscottwriter

I'm really looking forward to the episode tonight since I'm a disco fan


----------



## Cindy416

mscott9985 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the episode tonight since I'm a disco fan


I watched the episode with one of my daughters (while the other one texted me throughout the show), and we had smiles on our faces during nearly all of the show. (The girls grew up with Saturday Night Fever music, so they really enjoyed the show. My son-in-law, on the other hand, doesn't have the love of disco that my girls and I have, so he thought the show was pretty lame.) I'm going to buy the music on iTunes, and possibly last night's episode, just because both the music and the show in general were a lot of fun.


----------



## mom2karen

I liked the music/dancing, but thought the episode was weak.  Where was Quinn during the whole episode?


----------



## CraigInOregon

The episode was okay, but only that.

Did anyone else get whiplash when they found out Jesse is now coach of Vocal Adrenaline?

THE FAMILIAR CHORUS:
How realistic is that? I mean, he graduated in season 1, and this is season 3. What happened to UCLA? I'm sure there was an episode earlier this season that established this, but what school district would hire a show choir coach who doesn't have a college degree, or children of his own in the district, and quite possibly flamed out at UCLA, either failing academically, or worse, not making the cut for UCLA's show-choir. (And as a four-time national champ, supposedly?)

And then there's Unique. It was nice to see his small-arc-winner storyline begin, that completes the quad of winners, and it was an upbeat to see the audience embrace him because of the power of his performance, but Coach Jesse didn't look pleased and they never followed up on that.

And I'm still mystified by the whole geography of GLEE.

In season 1, Vocal Adrenaline was the Big Bad of Regionals, but apparently they live close enough for Will and Rachel to go visit and return home to Ohio the same day.

In season 2, somehow both New Directions and Vocal Adrenaline end up at "Nationals" with no "state-level" in between. If they're in the same Region, how can they both end up at Nationals?

In season 3, apparently we haven't yet arrived at Regionals... where they have to get past Vocal Adrenaline, apparently, to reach Nationals. WHAT?

(Oh, and side-note: There are six episodes left after last night's Glee. How are they going to fit in both Regionals and Nationals in that space? Unless ND doesn't reach nationals this year, other than maybe as spectators? And next week is a Whitney Houston tribute, so they only have five episodes, really, to fit all this in.)

The show's universe is just really inconsistent.

When I was in high school, here's how the levels of competition went (for me, it was Speech Team, not show choir, but I digress):

Subsectionals: Usually just a competition between, at most, 3-4 schools that neighbor each other. Used to weed out subpar folks for Districts.

Sectionals: A larger area makes up a section... In Minnesota, this usually resulted in most of the schools in an entire county. In sparsely-populated areas, sometimes two counties.

Regionals: Minnesota was divided (back in my day) into six regions. Each region had at least six or more sections who sent their top 2-3 competitors to regionals.

State: The two two performers from each region go to state.

So far as I can remember, speech team (forensics) never had a national competition. Not at the high school level. Or maybe Minnesota just didn't participate.

Now, GLEE treats sectionals like it's a city-wide competition at best. Or probably more like one side of a city.

Then, they skip in-state regionals and in-state state-level competition entirely.

GLEE treats Regionals like the last stop before Nationals. If that's the case, regionals would involve the best show-choirs from several states in the same "region" as Ohio." But that doesn't compute...

Why?

Because of how they treat Vocal Adrenaline. Vocal Adrenaline is sometimes the big hurdle to reaching nationals, because New Directions has to get past them to reach nationals. (Seasons 1 and 3)

But in season 2, both New Directions AND Vocal Adrenaline reach nationals... did the regional lines change?

If regionals is a group of neighboring states, then how do Will and Rachel visit the school hosting Vocal Adrenaline so often?

Vocal Adrenaline usually feel close enough that it's more like they're "the big, rich-kids' school on the other side of town."

Yet Glee is set in Lima, Ohio... population 38,771. So I'm not sure that supports quite so many schools as we see.

Sometimes it feels like they're really part of Cincinnati or Cleveland, not Lima.

Lima is in the NW corner of Ohio, meaning its closest out-of-state neighbors are Indiana and Michigan.

The more one studies the geography of the show, and the inconsistency of the sectional/regional battle lines, it just gets kinda crazy.

And stretches credibility of kids transferring in and out of schools multiple times per season (Jesse in Season 1 and Kurt in Season 2, and it always is happening to someone) as it would almost mean having to cross state lines.

And it would have to assume there are no rules barring a transfer student from competing for the new district they transferred into, in the same season as they transfer.

Oh... and the last run of episodes before this one had a second cliff-hanger, you know... almost as significant as Quinn's car accident.

I seem to recall Karofsky doing a suicide attempt, but I can't recall that it's been followed up on, in terms of whether he was successful (and now dead) or whether he failed....


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ok the only question I'm going to answer is Karofsky survived. Kurt visited him in the hospital after he was rescued.  I don't remember all the particulars (will have to watch that episode again, or maybe someone else will remember and post.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nobody but Craig mentioned Alex from TGP so it was a surprise and a pleasure to see him. He really makes a great girl and it was a great number. I couldn't understand what Jesse's problem was with Alex/Unique. It was a great performance and a lot of fun.

I enjoyed the line-dance which was one of my favorite parts of Saturday Night Fever. Everything else didn't work for me. They were dancing the steps but weren't dancing Disco. Blaine's nerdy look totally spoiled the opening number. 

Nice to see everyone figuring out what they wanted to do. Not enough of Schuester dancing in the last two episodes.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I couldn't understand what Jesse's problem was with Alex/Unique. It was a great performance and a lot of fun.


I think his problem was one of those, "I just got blindsided, why didn't he let me know he was going to do this? WTF?" sorts of moments.

It was pretty clear, in context of the episode, that Alex sprung Unique's stage-debut that night and had never really told Jesse it was coming. So probably just a moment of shock in that way.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Of the six episodes remaining, none of the three that have titles seem to deal with Regionals.

S03E17
"Dance with Somebody"
April 24, 2012
The glee club pays tribute to the late Whitney Houston. Elsewhere, anticipation for Will and Emma's wedding keeps building.

S03E18
"Choke"
May 1, 2012
Rachel and Kurt audition for NYADA. Puck's estranged father returns.

S03E19
"Prom-a-Saurous"
May 8, 2012
Apparently a prom-centered episode.


Umm, I just double-checked and apparently Regionals was episode 14 (the previously-mentioned last episode of the last batch, broadcast in February.

But then what was up last night with a reference to Regionals and Vocal Adrenaline, as though that was coming up.

They HAD to mean nationals.

So, that means that maybe Vocal Adrenaline is now relocated to a different region than season 1, in both seasons 2 and 3... but somehow still close enough for Shuster and Rachel to visit whenever they need to. And for students to transfer between there and McKinley on a regular basis...


----------



## MichelleR

I liked it a lot. Alex, when he was on the Glee Project, really bothered me, but I thought he did great.


----------



## MichelleR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Of the six episodes remaining, none of the three that have titles seem to deal with Regionals.
> 
> S03E17
> "Dance with Somebody"
> April 24, 2012
> The glee club pays tribute to the late Whitney Houston. Elsewhere, anticipation for Will and Emma's wedding keeps building.
> 
> S03E18
> "Choke"
> May 1, 2012
> Rachel and Kurt audition for NYADA. Puck's estranged father returns.
> 
> S03E19
> "Prom-a-Saurous"
> May 8, 2012
> Apparently a prom-centered episode.


Nationals will be a super-sized episode on May 15th.

Spoiler-y details  here.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> I liked it a lot. Alex, when he was on the Glee Project, really bothered me, but I thought he did great.


I know what you mean. On TGP, he came off as a one-note character, kind of a "black Kurt." Ryan Murphy and company did a great job fleshing his character out, adding depth, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> Nationals will be a super-sized episode on May 15th.
> 
> Spoiler-y details  here.


I was thinking ... two hours of show choir competition with some drama in between. YAY. Then I read the spoiler. Yuck!!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Could be fun.


----------



## Lisa Scott

What did you think of the 5/1 episode? I'm starting to feel like Glee is just a weekly after school special with the issue of the week, all introduced and resolved in one episode. They are touching on lots of important issues, but I guess I just don't like how it's something new each week, that doesn't really carry over for the rest of the season.



Spoiler



Actually teared up for Rachel. Didn't see that coming, but does help explain how she might fit in next season. Puck's story was sad, too. Is he one of the characters coming back next year?



I don't care for that NeNe gal (swim coach) on the few times I've seen high(low)lights from Real Housewives, but I love her on Glee.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I've seen the ep.

I thought the Rachel-Kurt tryout thing was well-handled.


Spoiler



(How many are expecting Kurt to pull an unrealistic, "Well, if they're not taking you, I'm not going either. They'll either take us both, or neither of us" sort of deal?)



I thought


Spoiler



Whoopi Goldberg's appearance


 was a waste of her time... that role could have been filled by Norm the Janitor, it was so small.

I liked that Puck's storyline got some air time.

About


Spoiler



Coach Beiste,


 I thought it was well-handled, but a bit too by the numbers... including


Spoiler



the bit where she goes back to her abuser.


 Because it was so by-the-numbers, I wouldn't say it felt like an After School Special, necessarily, but the segments focusing on that storyline were, to me, a bit dreary because it was so predictable. I don't think the storyline's resolved, though. I suspect it make come back in a big way... perhaps even before the season's over.

GRADE: B


----------



## MichelleR

Craig,

I agree with you on the Coach Beiste storyline. For a while I thought that the show would do something different -- have a character really leave after the very first time. I get that it doesn't always work like that in real life, but it never works like that on TV. Wouldn't it be empowering to occasionally model someone saying "enough" right away?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another ho-hum episode. I hated what they did to Cell Block Tango (agree with original recipe Sue on that one). 

I think Whoopi is going to show up at Regionals, hear Rachel at her best, and get her into NYADA.


----------



## Cuechick

I am continually disappointed with this show... forget that it is completely implausible. That they have demoted Damian to nothing but an extra is such a waste in my opinion. They begin and drop story lines and characters with no explanation or conclusion. The whole coach/abuse scenario just made me mad. Really? She _finally_ finds a boyfriend after 40+ years (!) and they do that? I think this story line would have had much more impact if it had been with the kids, like maybe the asian couple. Abusive relationships among teens is a huge problem..

The one high point of the season for me was when they gave Becky the voice of Helen Mirren in her head but alas, that only lasted 3 minutes. Honestly my disappointment is bordering on hate at this point.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I am not sure how I feel about this show anymore. I loved it when it debuted. I still watch it, but it is nothing like it used to be.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I, for one, enjoyed tonight's episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched last night's ep. That is the Glee I love. Good storylines, great music and I loved the Santana/Quinn duet.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yes, loved this one. Loved


Spoiler



Puck, didn't see the Rachel as prom queen coming, but love, love loved it. And now I'm excited that she's not giving up on her dream. Maybe they will go to NY.


----------



## Lyndl

Loved this episode! The storyline was good, the music was good and some people got what they deserved I didn't see


Spoiler



Rachel


 coming either,


Spoiler



it was a surprise well done


. The other bit I really loved,


Spoiler



was Puck finally getting to spike the punch. Loved that it was Becky who helped him!


 Oh, I almost forgot


Spoiler



Blaine's hair! ROTFLMAO


----------



## mlewis78

I thought the prom theme and the dances around the theme were ridiculous.


----------



## prairiesky

Well, of course the prom theme was ridiculous!  It was Brittany's idea, after all!  Just about everything that comes from her mouth is ridiculous....and funny!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just read that Glee will be moving to Thursdays after the results shows of X-Factor or American Idol (both on Fox during different times of the season).  I think this means that it will be on at 8 pm instead of 7 pm local Arizona time.


----------



## Lisa Scott

What did you think of the two-hour Nationals special?



Spoiler



I loved it! Loved the Tina body swap part. So funny. Love the follow up with Whoopi. Loved Puck and Bieste. However, I thought Vocal Adrenaline was better. I didn't think McKinley would win. Although, McKinley showcased all the singers, and VA focused just on Unique. But their dance moves were incredible. Loved the celebration back at the school after they won. A little annoyed that Quinn is suddenly totally recovered. And whatever happened to Will's wife? I expected more from that. I don't remember it being totally resolved, and had the feeling she was still going to come after him in some way. In many ways, this episode had the feeling of a season finale.


----------



## Cindy416

Lisa Scott said:


> What did you think of the two-hour Nationals special?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it! Loved the Tina body swap part. So funny. Love the follow up with Whoopi. Loved Puck and Bieste. However, I thought Vocal Adrenaline was better. I didn't think McKinley would win. Although, McKinley showcased all the singers, and VA focused just on Unique. But their dance moves were incredible. Loved the celebration back at the school after they won. A little annoyed that Quinn is suddenly totally recovered. And whatever happened to Will's wife? I expected more from that. I don't remember it being totally resolved, and had the feeling she was still going to come after him in some way. In many ways, this episode had the feeling of a season finale.


I loved it! I was surprised to see that there's still one more episode this season.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I enjoyed a lot more than I didn't enjoy.

But I'll withhold detailed comment until later in the week when I know more folks have seen it and I don't have to go all


Spoiler



like this


 on most of my comments.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Since I have NO CLUE how to block spoilers, I will just say that I liked the episodes. I agree with some things, and I do not agree with others.


----------



## MichelleR

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> Since I have NO CLUE how to block spoilers, I will just say that I liked the episodes. I agree with some things, and I do not agree with others.


When you go to reply to a post, do you see the buttons to do various things, like the "B" to bold words or the _I_ to italicize them? If you look at the row of options, you will see a letter "S" next to a letter "P," with the "P" in white lettering on a black background. If you highlight the words you want under the spoiler tag, and then click that button, you will then know how to do spoilers.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

MichelleR said:


> When you go to reply to a post, do you see the buttons to do various things, like the "B" to bold words or the _I_ to italicize them? If you look at the row of options, you will see a letter "S" next to a letter "P," with the "P" in white lettering on a black background. If you highlight the words you want under the spoiler tag, and then click that button, you will then know how to do spoilers.


perfect! thanks.

So, I personally think that


Spoiler



Vocal Adrenaline should have beat New Directions. Their performance was more high energy and more spot on. Though someone at work did say that VA seems to only showcase one singer in all of their performances, but ND showcases many


. Also I really enjoyed


Spoiler



the scenes with Beiste and Puck


. Some of the best scenes ever! I am so glad


Spoiler



she finally left Cuder


. 
These episodes are what Glee should be.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Haven't responded to last weeks show was waiting for everyone to get a chance to see it.  Loved it!!  The Tina/Rachel swap was hilarious as well as all the other character swaps, Finn and Puck as Kurt and Blaine, too funny!!  As far as Nationals I wasn't surprised that ND won, I actually liked their performance better than VA and they featured more of the group and didn't just focus on one vocalist.  Unique was good but I just didn't believe that they would bring Alex from The Glee Project in to sing a couple of songs and actually have his character and group win out over the regular cast (I just don't think that would have gone over very well with Glee fans).  I loved the homecoming they received.

Lisa Scott, you asked a question about Will's ex-wife, she was offered a managerial position for the retail store she worked for and moved to, I believe Florida, early on in the season.

I am looking forward to tonight's show but also sad that this phase of the show is ending.  Will probably have Glee withdrawals for awhile. lol  (Guess I will just have to get out the DVD's and watch those).  I will watch The Glee Project to see who might be on next year, I was surprised how much I enjoyed it last year.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Finale thoughts:


Spoiler



Really surprised Curt didn't get into NYADA, bawled when Finn made Rachel go to NY and called off the wedding. Lots left up in the air. Who's coming back next season?



Can anyone tell me how they wrapped up the plotline with Quinn's baby and her mom? (can't remember the name.)


----------



## CraigInOregon

Lisa Scott said:


> Can anyone tell me how they wrapped up the plotline with Quinn's baby and her mom? (can't remember the name.)


I can.

Quinn's baby, Beth, was adopted by Season 1 Vocal Adrenaline coach Shelby Corcoran (Rachel's mom).

The last we heard from Shelby and Beth was this season; she was brought in to coach to in-school rival Glee club... the all-girls one.

She left when Quinn had nastied up some stuff about her, threatening to expose her mistake of bedding Puck. She was apparently heading into an "anything but teaching or coaching glee clubs" phase of her career.

Puck and Quinn apparently gave up trying to get Beth back when Quinn stopped being a 1980s punk rock chick and started looking normal again. A speech on growing up by Shelby had a little bit to do with that.


----------



## CraigInOregon

RUMOR MILL:

At least two former American Idol contestants are apparently interested in/being approached for separate appearances on GLEE next season.

Clay Aiken is one name being bandied about.

Kelly Clarkson is also being named.

Personally, I'd rather see Carrie Underwood than either of those two, but... such is the rumor mill.

Now, here's the already-confirmed list of Season 4 guest stars:

Kate Hudson
Sarah Jessica Parker
Idina Menzel (Rachel's mom)
Gwenyth Paltrow (Holly Holiday)
Molly Shannon (made a cameo in Season 1)
Kristen Chenoweth (April Rhodes... though not all sources confirm her)

And then there's this:



> Ryan Murphy has confirmed that all regular cast members from the third season will be returning to the show for its fourth season, though "it doesn't mean everyone will be doing 22 episodes."


And this:



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth season will continue to be set at McKinley High in Ohio, but it will feature a show-within-a-show format that also follows several of the just-graduated characters to New York, and will be set at a performing arts school there. The Ohio portion of the show will feature a number of new characters. Two actresses have been announced for multi-episode guest-starring arcs as part of the New York sequences: Sarah Jessica Parker and Kate Hudson. Parker's character will be a mentor to Kurt, and Hudson's a mentor to Rachel; Hudson will be appearing in six episodes during the fall.


----------



## CraigInOregon

And now for my reaction to the last episode of Season 3:



Spoiler



I enjoyed it. In many ways, it redeemed a lot of the show's long-standing sins.

Mr. Shue finally fessing up to Finn about planting the pot was long overdue, though Finn let him off just a bit too easy, I'd say. Still, nice that they remembered to wrap that up.

The song choices didn't blow me away until Rachel's final number. She's at her best when she's sad.

I love that not everyone ended up tidy. In fact, no one did that I can tell.

But I'm not wild about the show-within-a-show format for next season, where we get updates on the graduates and what they're doing. I mean, a little of that may be okay, but I really want the show to focus on McKinley and the current/new students. If it becomes a distraction from McKinley goings-on, I'm going to be annoyed. I want to follow the exploits of the show's next generation of Glee clubbers. Hopefully this is only a Season 4 thing and won't be stretched into Season 5 and beyond.



But wow, between this and the last-ever episode of House on Monday... I'm feeling emotionally spent.


----------



## Cindy416

Did anyone else get a kick out of


Spoiler



Kurt's dad's surprise song? I thought it was great, especially since I've love the way that his dad has supported him.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Glee used to be good, but my enthusiasm for the show has somewhat wavered over the past few episodes.


----------



## Cuechick

I was confused by the appearance of Gloria E. as Santanna's Mother...? Am I mistaken but didn't they have an episode where her Mom (not G.E.) rejected her when she came out?


----------



## brenwinter

I believe Santana was rejected by her grandmother, not her mother.


----------



## MichelleR

brenwinter said:


> I believe Santana was rejected by her grandmother, not her mother.


That's right.


----------



## Cuechick

Ok, that explains that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stayed out of this thread so I wouldn't get spoiled because I can't stay out of the spoilers.

Not too crazy about most of the song choices. Rachel's song at the end was the best and it was fitting that she ended the show.


Spoiler



I think I'll be crying over Finn's sacrifice for at least a week. Especially when he ran along side the train.



When they got their letters


Spoiler



at first I thought none of them would get in and that's how they'd stay on the show. Not surprising that Rachel got into NYADA, though.





Cindy416 said:


> Did anyone else get a kick out of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt's dad's surprise song? I thought it was great, especially since I've love the way that his dad has supported him.


That was the best scene in the show.



CraigInTwinCities said:


> RUMOR MILL:
> 
> At least two former American Idol contestants are apparently interested in/being approached for separate appearances on GLEE next season.
> 
> Clay Aiken is one name being bandied about.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson is also being named.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather see Carrie Underwood than either of those two, but... such is the rumor mill.
> 
> Now, here's the already-confirmed list of Season 4 guest stars:
> 
> Kate Hudson
> Sarah Jessica Parker
> Idina Menzel (Rachel's mom)
> Gwenyth Paltrow (Holly Holiday)
> Molly Shannon (made a cameo in Season 1)
> Kristen Chenoweth (April Rhodes... though not all sources confirm her)
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth season will continue to be set at McKinley High in Ohio, but it will feature a show-within-a-show format that also follows several of the just-graduated characters to New York, and will be set at a performing arts school there. The Ohio portion of the show will feature a number of new characters. Two actresses have been announced for multi-episode guest-starring arcs as part of the New York sequences: Sarah Jessica Parker and Kate Hudson. Parker's character will be a mentor to Kurt, and Hudson's a mentor to Rachel; Hudson will be appearing in six episodes during the fall.


Molly Shannon's character was really dumb and I don't think bringing her back is going to add anything to the show. Love to see Kristen Chenowith/April back.

I'm not crazy about


Spoiler



Kate Hudson. She did a Judy Garland number on sytcd that was epically bad.



Remains to be seen how the new format will work. It's a way to keep the three on the show but I think it'll be pretty awkward.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Cindy416 said:


> Did anyone else get a kick out of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt's dad's surprise song? I thought it was great, especially since I've love the way that his dad has supported him.


Yes, loved that.

Question:


Spoiler



Quinn and puck didn't get back together as a couple, did they? She was just helping him because of their past history, right? And it led to a kiss, but not a reconciliation?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Lisa Scott said:


> Yes, loved that.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn and puck didn't get back together as a couple, did they? She was just helping him because of their past history, right? And it led to a kiss, but not a reconciliation?


That was my impression - the week was about "helping others", I believe that was all it was. (believe that was vague enough to not require spoiler bar  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elmore Hammes said:


> That was my impression - the week was about "helping others", I believe that was all it was. (believe that was vague enough to not require spoiler bar  )


I think that's all it was, too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

That was my impression also.  Mixed feelings about the finale but overall thought that they left a lot of opportunities to explore next season with the graduates. 

I am wondering if Damien and Samuel will both be back next year, Damien was on the show all season this year but Samuel was only on during the second half.  If I remember correctly they each won 8 episodes, so it will be interesting what if anything they do with their characters next season.


----------



## Cuechick

Damian looks different to me, though they barley show him and alway cut away so fast, it is hard to tell. I think he is a bit bigger, but I'm not sure if it is from just eating too much american food (from twitter he seems to love the Cheesecake Factory, which is not a good sign) or from working out. Which he also mentions doing when I catch his tweets...

They never really followed up as to whether his going back to Ireland was a ruse to get that girl to go out with him or an actual thing and that is probably on purpose to give them the option to decide.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I read an interview on Facebook that Ryan Murphy did and he stated that all regular cast members that want to come back next year will be welcome and he stated that 100% of them indicated that they will be back.  I take that as good news and look forward to the evolution of the show.


----------



## CraigInOregon

All will be back, but he has also said that doesn't mean they'll all be back in every episode.

Also, there's this: Oxygen as a new season of Glee Project coming up, so it'll be interesting to see if Murphy fills some holes that way, as well as through traditional casting.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

So here's the question: Are the winners from Glee Project considered regular cast members?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> So here's the question: Are the winners from Glee Project considered regular cast members?


Good question.

I hope Hulu has TGP on so I can watch it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'm not sure how it works but Ryan Murphy also stated that there will be fewer cast members.  CraiginTwinCities you're right, Ryan Murphy also stated that the graduates probably won't be in all the episodes.  As far as the winner of Glee Project I believe they win "guest" appearances in a certain number of episodes, I believe last year it was supposed to be 8 for Damien and Samuel, however, Damien was in almost every episode after he first appeared.

Ryan also stated that he is working on a musical of some sort with Gwyneth Paltrow (sp?).  She is supposed to be the Producer, I think he also said it has already been picked up by Fox.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I'm not sure how it works but Ryan Murphy also stated that there will be fewer cast members. CraiginTwinCities you're right, Ryan Murphy also stated that the graduates probably won't be in all the episodes. As far as the winner of Glee Project I believe they win "guest" appearances in a certain number of episodes, I believe last year it was supposed to be 8 for Damien and Samuel, however, Damien was in almost every episode after he first appeared.
> 
> Ryan also stated that he is working on a musical of some sort with Gwyneth Paltrow (sp?). She is supposed to be the Producer, I think he also said it has already been picked up by Fox.


I like Gwyneth Paltrow, but I'm not that crazy about Holly Holiday.


----------



## Meemo

Good interview with Ryan Murphy here - talking about Glee & American Horror Story (which I also love) and his other projects. The Gwyneth Paltrow project is a movie with Reese Witherspoon & Cameron Diaz, Andy Samberg/Lonely Island writing the music - could be fun!

http://www.vulture.com/2012/05/ryan-murphy-dissects-american-horror-story.html


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks Meemo that's the interview I was referring to.  I guess I need to remember to copy the URL to insert in my posts.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The rules of The Glee Project:

Only one winner guaranteed. (Last season, he crowned two major winners and two minor winners.)

Winner gets guaranteed a set number of episodes. (Usually an 8-episode arc. Last year, minor winners got 3-episode arcs.)

However...

The producers of Glee do hold options to extend those initial deals. Basically, it's like one of those "the job is yours to lose" sort of deals. If you do well, conduct yourself professionally, etc., the writers might decide they love using that character and will bring you back for more.

Of last year's major winners:

The girl whose name I forget (Lindsay?) was a 3-episode minor winner. She appeared in her three episodes but never resurfaced.

Damien (major winner, 8 episodes) I'm pretty sure was used in the background of more than eight episodes, and rumor has it he may return with a higher profile next season.

Sam (major winner, 8 episodes) I'm pretty sure he only appeared in the requisite 8 episodes, but rumor has it producers already have increased plans for him next season, so they must've liked working with him.

Unique (Alex?) (minor winner, 3 episodes) I'm pretty sure he only appeared in the planned 3 episodes, but the producers left the possibility open in the script that he's not happy at Vocal Adrenaline and may "switch schools" next year. Fans assume that means McKinley High. Word is he worked out better than expected, and it allows them to transfer the anti-bullying themes from Kurt to Unique.

So my understanding is, three of the four worked out well and might be back. None of them were guaranteed anything beyond their initial commitments, but like any other cast member, if the producers like 'em, they expand the role.

This sort of thing has been happening throughout TV history: I believe when they initially introduced Kelsey Grammar's Frasier Crane character on CHEERS, the plan was to have him around for a few episodes as another wacky boyfriend for Diane, but maybe for only 5-6 episodes.

But the writers fell in love with Grammar's character so much, they kept bringing him back, made him a regular, and even gave him his own spinoff show after Cheers ended. Frasier still stands as one of the most successful spinoff shows of a major sitcom in TV history. (It lasted longer than MORK AND MINDY, a HAPPY DAYS spinoff.)


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like Gwyneth Paltrow, but I'm not that crazy about Holly Holiday.


And I'm not a fan of either.

I've had a long-standing dislike of her. I don't think any good comes of being irritated by someone who is ... everywhere ... and yet.

And it's everything about her. (Loved St. Elsewhere, by her dad, and love Blythe Danner, her mother.

I find that she has a recurring role in one of my fave shows to be some sort of deserved karma for my negativity toward her. I accept that.

Maybe next season will be the one where I let it go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> And I'm not a fan of either.
> 
> I've had a long-standing dislike of her. I don't think any good comes of being irritated by someone who is ... everywhere ... and yet.
> 
> And it's everything about her. (Loved St. Elsewhere, by her dad, and love Blythe Danner, her mother.
> 
> I find that she has a recurring role in one of my fave shows to be some sort of deserved karma for my negativity toward her. I accept that.
> 
> Maybe next season will be the one where I let it go.


She played a very good Emma.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She played a very good Emma.


This is quite possibly true, but I'll probably never know since I'm still recovering from reading this:

http://www.shakesville.com/2011/01/helpful-advice-for-working-moms.html 

Ah, she is the only person in my celeb dislike list. Snooki -- nope. Claire Danes -- not any longer. Whitney Houston -- fortunately retired her many years ago.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> This is quite possibly true, but I'll probably never know since I'm still recovering from reading this:
> 
> http://www.shakesville.com/2011/01/helpful-advice-for-working-moms.html
> 
> Ah, she is the only person in my celeb dislike list. Snooki -- nope. Claire Danes -- not any longer. Whitney Houston -- fortunately retired her many years ago.


Of course, I can relate, except for the part about the coffee. I don't drink coffee. How terrible that must have been for her. But, as for my two adorable kidlets, Poopsie and Popsicle, I am still trying to get them to put on their socks nearly 40 years later.

Butt lifts? Lifting my butt off this chair is about as close as I get. On the other hand, my employability does not depend on my looking 20 when I'm 40.


----------



## MichelleR

She's a giver, I'll give her that. The name of her favorite fishmonger in London. That's the equivalent of the people in my neck of the woods sharing their favorite place to pick blueberries.


----------



## herocious

I'm a fan. Not sure how it happened. I think it's because my dog likes looking at the projector.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Did anyone catch the Casting Special of The Glee Project on Oxygen, or am I the only one?

TGP starts in earnest this weekend... Sunday, I think... (I have Xfinity On Demand, so maybe I got the casting special before y'all.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Did anyone catch the Casting Special of The Glee Project on Oxygen, or am I the only one?
> 
> TGP starts in earnest this weekend... Sunday, I think... (I have Xfinity On Demand, so maybe I got the casting special before y'all.)


Tuesday, June 5. I'm trying to watch it on Oxygen' website but they have it broken down into 57 clips. Boo.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Did anyone catch the Casting Special of The Glee Project on Oxygen, or am I the only one?
> 
> TGP starts in earnest this weekend... Sunday, I think... (I have Xfinity On Demand, so maybe I got the casting special before y'all.)


The casting special will air on June 2nd, with the regular show beginning on June 5th.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Relatively happy with the first episode of TGP. I think they the right kids in the bottom two.

The third one, who I didn't want to see go home, was the Turkish Muslim gal. I think she could prove interesting as a character, so I'd like to see her rebound and go deep into the competition.

Of the other two, I wouldn't have minded if Ryan and gone with his instincts and send both home. But the choice he made, I'm fine with.

(BTW... I really hope Ryan hasn't painted himself into a box when it comes to "we're only casting ONE winner this season." I think that should be a bit more fluid and depend on what he thinks he has at the end of the show.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Relatively happy with the first episode of TGP. I think they the right kids in the bottom two.
> 
> The third one, who I didn't want to see go home, was the Turkish Muslim gal. I think she could prove interesting as a character, so I'd like to see her rebound and go deep into the competition.
> 
> Of the other two, I wouldn't have minded if Ryan and gone with his instincts and send both home. But the choice he made, I'm fine with.
> 
> (BTW... I really hope Ryan hasn't painted himself into a box when it comes to "we're only casting ONE winner this season." I think that should be a bit more fluid and depend on what he thinks he has at the end of the show.)


Forgot it was on. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Alpha72

I do enjoy the music.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just read this article:
http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/21/12344115-american-idols-jessica-sanchez-in-serious-talks-to-join-glee?lite

It says that American Idol runner up Jessica Sanchez is in negotiations to join Glee after the AI Summer Tour. I'm not sure how I feel about her on Glee, she can sing but can she act? It will be interesting to see how that would work out.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'm all for it. At least a H.S. junior would be playing a freshman... instead of a college junior.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Here's the official news, for anyone interested.

I think it makes the show a mess, but...

http://www.deadline.com/2012/07/glee-cast-to-return-for-season-4-chord-overstreet-in-talks-to-become-a-regular/#more-294266


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Here's the official news, for anyone interested.
> 
> I think it makes the show a mess, but...
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/07/glee-cast-to-return-for-season-4-chord-overstreet-in-talks-to-become-a-regular/#more-294266


Nooooo ... Not Kate Hudson!!! 

Definitely messy, but it will be nice to see how the graduates are doing.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nooooo ... Not Kate Hudson!!!
> 
> Definitely messy, but it will be nice to see how the graduates are doing.


Actually, it's keeping all the graduates in the show that I'm not looking forward to...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Actually, it's keeping all the graduates in the show that I'm not looking forward to...


Agreed. I was just looking on the bright side.


----------



## CraigInOregon

*Yawn*

So... Glee Project crowns the least-talented


Spoiler



of the three finalists, and once again, it's a boy.

(Remember, last season Ryan crowned two champs, and both were male.)



This time, the odds seemed against it.



Spoiler



1) There was only ONE male in the final three.

2) Blake was very vanilla, no personality of his own, and didn't stick out in any of the final-episode assignments.

3) Ali was at her best... and the best of the remaining contestants.

4) Even Aylin would have been a better choice... at least you get a character type Glee hasn't done yet, that way.



5) Does anyone else get the feeling that Season 4 could be the year that sinks Glee?

That's 11 episodes of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I was surprised,


Spoiler



but pleased with the winner as was my 17 year old daughter. The people who had been working with all of the contestants told Ryan that Blake was the most talented and easiest to work with. I think that Ryan will give both Alyn and Allie guest appearances on Glee also, but just didn't want to announce it since they made a big point of it that this season there would be only one winner.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I actually wasn't surprised, it could easily have been any of the three, all of them are extremely talented and there is a need for this type of character since the graduation.  I'm not sure if they will include the other two finalists in the program, although they both could be great characters.  Somehow I think that it kind of negates the need for The Glee Project if they continue to include all of the finalists in the Glee program.

I really like Glee and don't try to read too much into the story lines even if sometimes they don't ring true to life, it is just a TV program after all.  I just received my Season 3 DVD's yesterday and look forward to viewing the episodes again.

I have read that Samuel will be back but Damien will not, I am sorry that they could not have developed his character more and I don't think they gave it much of an effort.  It will be interesting how they incorporate the graduates and remaining students into a cohesive program.  Looking forward to Season 4!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess


Spoiler



Blake


 is meant to replace


Spoiler



Finn


.

Right now, I'm enjoying Season 1 of Glee all over again.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Blake
> 
> 
> is meant to replace
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finn
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Right now, I'm enjoying Season 1 of Glee all over again.


The trouble with that is, how can any seven-episode-arc guy replace a series regular?


----------



## MichelleR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> The trouble with that is, how can any seven-episode-arc guy replace a series regular?


They have to give him 7 episodes, but if he does well I'm sure they'll extend it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

MichelleR said:


> They have to give him 7 episodes, but if he does well I'm sure they'll extend it.


And if he doesn't meet expectations, they can fade him into the background of the show, just like they did with Damien last season...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lea tweeted.

Gotta push through though! Shooting with @CoryMonteith, @chriscolfer, @DarrenCriss & @geyerdean yay!!

She got 708 retweets (709 with mine).


----------



## CraigInOregon

I just finished re-watching all three seasons over the course of the summer, watching the final 3 episodes of season 3 last night.

Some thoughts:

1) Although Season 2 was a disappointment overall, I must say that there were some individual episodes in that season that still destroy me. The death of Sue's sister being the most prevalent one.

2) The things that bothered me about season 3... most prominently the scuzzy Puck-Rachel's mom sex-mance, and the bombshell about Finn's dad coming out of absolutely nowhere... still bug me.

3) My appreciation of supporting cast members like Tina Cohen-Chang, Mike Chang, and (although she won't qualify as supporting in the eyes of many) Quinn Fabray and Blane Anderson grey upon re-viewing. My feelings about Finn grew thinner, Puck's under-appreciated, and folks like Artie and Mercedes struck me as "just about right," on balance.

4) I used to think Mercedes was under-appreciated, but I think that was hangover from my initial season 1 impression that they had this terrific voice in Amber Riley who was being underutilized... but I think it balanced out by the end of Season 3.

5) Lea Michele/Rachel Berry proved she's 1000% worthy of being the main focus for three seasons by how the final minutes of the last episode in season 3 played out... from the moment Finn pulled up to the train station until the credits rolled. Pow.

6) That said... I really wish the seniors who graduated had moved on and we could focus on a freshened up cast. But between the network and the producers, they wound up going the "safe" route... ugh.

All that said... I'm now ready for Season 4.  I expect to love it... and hate it... as much as always.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> All that said... I'm now ready for Season 4.  I expect to love it... and hate it... as much as always.


I think that's about right!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Waiting, waiting, waiting.............


----------



## B-Kay 1325

It's back finally!  Season premier is tonight, anyone else going to watch?  I am, I am, all the previews I've seen look pretty good!


----------



## CraigInOregon

B-Kay 1325 said:


> It's back finally! Season premier is tonight, anyone else going to watch? I am, I am, all the previews I've seen look pretty good!


I'll be watching. Probalby DVR-delayed so my wife and I can skip over the commercials.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We'll be there....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be watching when it pops up on Hulu. I'll see you guys then.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

My daughter and I watched it tonight and really enjoyed it. Based on the season premiere tonight, we think this is going to be a good season. We are excited.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Thumbs up. Details later.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Right back on track, really enjoyed this episode!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Only ONE complaint about list night's episode, but it's a non-spoiler.

I *really* take issue with Rachel Berry's dialog where she claimed NEW YORK STATE OF MIND was written by Billy Joel but "made popular by Ms. Barbra Streisand."

Good L-RD, Berry can't be that STUPID or Streisand-obsessed.

Joel wrote NYSOM in 1976 on his album TURNSTILES. While never a huge hit for him, it has become one of his signature songs, and a frequent "by popular demand" song for him to perform in concert.

Barbra covered it in the 1977 soundtrack for SUPERMAN.

But to give her equal credit to Billy Joel, who WROTE the dang song?

Sorry, no. That does not pass the smell test. Joel wrote it, released it first, and it's one of his signature songs. I'm not sure Babs ever performed it much after doing the soundtrack! And it's hardly FUNNY GIRL or DON'T RAIN ON MY PARADE.

I don't know of ANYONE who, when they hear the title "New York State of Mind," think first of Babs, before Billy Joel.

Except Babs-a-holics, and they're clinically insane.

I swear, if Babs were to ever fart onstage, her fans would credit her every time anyone else ever passed gas, for all of eternity! Because SHE made it popular!


----------



## prairiesky

I really enjoyed it.  I think that I am going to like the new characters....looking forward to their development.  And, the back and forth between high school and N.Y. wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## mom2karen

I liked it too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched The New Rachel. Wow! It's like the first season all over again. I do hope they keep it up. 

Interesting that the new characters look so much like the old. Quinn, Puck, Rachel, Mercedes, Finn. Even the new Rachel's mother is sort of like Coach Bieste. Also interesting that Damian isn't back and Sugar is. 

Wonderful ending to the episode. Gives me hope that we'll hear Kurt and Rachel sing together again. 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to blow my nose, wipe my eyes, and do something about these goosebumps.

Oh, and loved the Steppin' number.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched The New Rachel. Wow! It's like the first season all over again. I do hope they keep it up.
> 
> Interesting that the new characters look so much like the old. Quinn, Puck, Rachel, Mercedes, Finn. Even the new Rachel's mother is sort of like Coach Bieste. Also interesting that Damian isn't back and Sugar is.
> 
> Wonderful ending to the episode. Gives me hope that we'll hear Kurt and Rachel sing together again.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to blow my nose, wipe my eyes, and do something about these goosebumps.
> 
> Oh, and loved the Steppin' number.


Rumor from Ryan is Damien returns or at least guests around the Thanksgiving ep.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Rumor from Ryan is Damien returns or at least guests around the Thanksgiving ep.


Good to hear. Thanks for keeping track of all this, Craig.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Rumor from Ryan is Damien returns or at least guests around the Thanksgiving ep.


My daughter will be very happy to hear this.  She was quite irritated that Samuel returned and Damien did not.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Aghhhhhhh!  How did I miss the season premiere? Running off to hulu......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Aghhhhhhh! How did I miss the season premiere? Running off to hulu......


You're in for a treat!


----------



## Lisa Scott

oh, I cried, I laughed, I cried and cried some more.  I'm in love with Glee again!


----------



## mscottwriter

Lisa Scott said:


> oh, I cried, I laughed, I cried and cried some more. I'm in love with Glee again!


It was awesome!! I *love* Kurt's dad. I wasn't sure if the writers could make it work with the characters leaving high school, but I'm impressed!

Did anyone else miss some of the old faces?


----------



## Lisa Scott

oh, yeah I forgot Kurt's dad.  
"I'll be back"
"No you won't."  Sob!  What a great dad.

I missed Mercedes.  I want to see how things turn out for her!  Once I saw hottie in the shower with the abs, I forgot Finn had ever been on the show.   Heck, I miss all the oldies.  I'd like to see things turn around for Puck.  Hopefully, we'll see him in future episodes with his brother.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> oh, yeah I forgot Kurt's dad.
> "I'll be back"
> "No you won't." Sob! What a great dad.
> 
> I missed Mercedes. I want to see how things turn out for her! Once I saw hottie in the shower with the abs, I forgot Finn had ever been on the show.  Heck, I miss all the oldies. I'd like to see things turn around for Puck. Hopefully, we'll see him in future episodes with his brother.


Since all the oldies were still listed in the opening credits, I'm guessing we'll be seeing them again.

"Hottie in the shower" looked so much like Finn, I wondered if he'd been working out.


----------



## Lisa Scott

You just know the picture she took with hottie is going to somehow get sent to Finn.
And thanks for pointing out that the oldies are still in the credits!  I want to see Mercedes kicking butt on the music scene.


----------



## drenfrow

I know it's page 85 but I had to come in and say I just got on the Glee bandwagon. I did a marathon of Season 1 last week and am into Season 2 now. I'm watching free on Amazon Prime but I'll have to buy Season 3. I haven't even read any comments here because I don't want to see spoilers. I *love* this show!! What took me so long?


----------



## CraigInOregon

drenfrow said:


> I *love* this show!! What took me so long?


We've been debating that exact question (what took YOU so long) for about six pages now... but are we off-focus yet? Nahh...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched last night's episode. Did anyone notice if Corey Monteith was in the credits? I saw everyone else. IMDB says he's in the credits. It also says he's in episode 4.6 and the 11/8 episode. 

When they were panning the club, I thought for a moment I saw Mercedes, but it was Unique. Good to have Puck back if only for a couple of minutes. My favorite moment was Sam, Samuel and Tina singing together. Marley and Jake did well together, too.

Another wonderful episode. Two for two. YAY!!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Thumbs up. And no one attributed any Billy Joel songs to Babs. So, even better.


----------



## Meemo

On a side note, SYTYCD fans, did you notice Melanie and Kent in the dance class(es) in the first episode?  Don't know about episode 2, haven't watched yet.  I did enjoy the first one though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> On a side note, SYTYCD fans, did you notice Melanie and Kent in the dance class(es) in the first episode? Don't know about episode 2, haven't watched yet. I did enjoy the first one though.


Darn. I knew Kent was going to be there, but I forgot to watch for him. He is one of my favorite sytycd dancers ever. Didn't know about Melanie. I'll have to watch it again later.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wasn't really loving the last episode. I don't like episodes where everyone experiences the same thing, like


Spoiler



breaking up.



I was very excited to hear


Spoiler



The Musical will be Grease.


 I'm not surprised. In the one episode where Puck's brother and new rachel (haven't committed their names to memory yet) were sitting on the bleachers and I thought hey, that's a lot like


Spoiler



Grease. I bet those two will do a number from Grease.


 I was a bit surprised by the whole Left Behind thing.


----------



## CraigInOregon

In general, I liked the last episode. (And it's going to be early November before there's another!)

However, the lives of McKinley graduates are really dominating the show the last three episodes, rather than the lives of current McKinley students.

We know virtually nothing new about Marley Rose or Jake than what we already knew after Episode 1. As for Kitty, she has yet to be given enough screen time to be anything more than a cliche "hateful Christian" stereotype. No depth there yet, and hasn't grown beyond Sue's insulting description as "Quinn Fabray, only she hasn't been pregnant, etc. yet..."

Unique is little more than window dressing at this point, Joe Hart is scenery, and now when they return in February, they're going to bring in the Glee Project Season 2 winner already... while returning non-graduates like Artie, Sam, Tina and Sugar are all just as pushed to the side as they were last season.

Let's not even talk about how Emma's become almost invisible, Figgins has been completely AWOL, and even Sue's role is severely reduced.

It's basically become the Finn, Rachel, and Kurt show... still. I was hoping for better balance than this.

Let's hope the season improves when the show returns, but right now I feel like Will Schuster is the analog for Ryan Murphy... now that he pulled the trigger and had New Directions win nationals, he's disinterested and ready to move on to other things. (Like the DREADFUL and mostly UNfunny sitcom, The New Normal...puke.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> It's basically become the Finn, Rachel, and Kurt show... still. I was hoping for better balance than this.


I think this episode pretty much put a stop to that. I read that Finn will be in the November episode. I hate these breaks. They really make me lose interest.



> Let's hope the season improves when the show returns, but right now I feel like Will Schuster is the analog for Ryan Murphy... now that he pulled the trigger and had New Directions win nationals, he's disinterested and ready to move on to other things. (Like the DREADFUL and mostly UNfunny sitcom, The New Normal...puke.)


Say it isn't so. I've missed Will dancing and singing all last season and if he's really gone, I'm going to be very ticked off.

Naya Rivera has signed with Columbia Records and Elton John's management company.

I don't mind so much the others being pushed to the side, but I think Kevin McHale has a lot of talent. I always enjoy his singing.

I think I'm going to watch season one today. Maybe an all day marathon will remind me how much I loved this show when it first came on. Although the music is definitely back on track this year. There were definitely some goosebumpy moments.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I cancelled the recording. The first 3 episodes just didn't grab me and I found myself annoyed at some of the plots. I'll keep checking back in here to see if I've missed anything and should come back.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie,


I wasn't implying that Will Schuster was gone or going.

But they have that storyline where Will wants to be on a National Arts Board or something, instead of coaching New Directions.

To me, that's Murphy saying, through the character of Will, "They won nationals. There's nowhere new to take the show from here. Nothing will ever be bigger for this show than that. I'm really more interested in doing something else now."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A tweet from Adam Shankman.

Gleeks Love Finchel" and brittana and Klaine. Believe me: stories twist and turn, but things will work out...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Big thumbs up on last night's episode.

Maybe it was the month or so without any new installments, but this ep seemed like the best of the Season 1 episodes.

Also, I just LOVED getting back to the halls of McKinley High. To me, that's where the show should be. Most of the first four episodes were at McKinley only half the time, if at all.

I don't mind the New York stuff with Rachel, but they really should just spin that off and concentrate GLEE on McKinley High. Some of the new students are becoming very interesting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Big thumbs up on last night's episode.
> 
> Maybe it was the month or so without any new installments, but this ep seemed like the best of the Season 1 episodes.
> 
> Also, I just LOVED getting back to the halls of McKinley High. To me, that's where the show should be. Most of the first four episodes were at McKinley only half the time, if at all.
> 
> I don't mind the New York stuff with Rachel, but they really should just spin that off and concentrate GLEE on McKinley High. Some of the new students are becoming very interesting.


Hopefully, it'll be on Hulu today. Can't wait.


----------



## 25803

While I was glad the episode took place at McKinley,


Spoiler



I felt like I'd seen it all before. In this episode it seemed as though the new characters were merely updated versions of the old characters, and it seemed very deliberate and almost heavy handed.


----------



## M. P. Rey

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Big thumbs up on last night's episode.
> 
> Maybe it was the month or so without any new installments, but this ep seemed like the best of the Season 1 episodes.
> 
> Also, I just LOVED getting back to the halls of McKinley High. To me, that's where the show should be. Most of the first four episodes were at McKinley only half the time, if at all.
> 
> I don't mind the New York stuff with Rachel, but they really should just spin that off and concentrate GLEE on McKinley High. Some of the new students are becoming very interesting.


TOTALLY AGREE. Big thumbs up! Can't wait to watch it again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, my! Can't tell you how many times I found myself applauding. Smiled through the whole show.

Looks like we're going to


Spoiler



see a lot of Finn.



The music was great, the singing was great, Hand Jive was great. Ryder was a bit generic and I thought Jake really outdanced him in Hand Jive. Notice when they did Hand Jive, they blacked out Ryder and Kitty's faces in the cartwheels.

The little bit of


Spoiler



Mercedes singing and Mike dancing


 was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Last night was another good GLEE episode.  I loved seeing


Spoiler



so many of the graduated cast back. I enjoyed the way that Finn and Rachel imagined themselves in the last song. I also really liked the way that several of them sang Rizzo's song, even Kate Hudson's being included in it. Blaine did a great job on Beauty School dropout. I also thought Blake was great in Greased Lightning. The little cheerleader sang the Sandra Dee slumber party song very well also....Can you tell that I really enjoyed this episode??  Of course, as always with GLEE there were things that were unrealistic, but I'm okay with that. I watch it for entertainment and I got entertainment.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I agree: Two good episodes in a row!  And the Rachel/New York stuff blended well this time.

I want the show to focus on McKinley, and the last two episodes struck a better balance than the first four.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Last night was another good GLEE episode.  I loved seeing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so many of the graduated cast back. I enjoyed the way that Finn and Rachel imagined themselves in the last song. I also really liked the way that several of them sang Rizzo's song, even Kate Hudson's being included in it. Blaine did a great job on Beauty School dropout. I also thought Blake was great in Greased Lightning. The little cheerleader sang the Sandra Dee slumber party song very well also....Can you tell that I really enjoyed this episode??  Of course, as always with GLEE there were things that were unrealistic, but I'm okay with that. I watch it for entertainment and I got entertainment.


Agree with all of it except for Kitty singing the Sandra Dee song. It was a real snoozer for me. The best was the three way of Rizzo's song.

The most unrealistic part for me was


Spoiler



Marley thinking she was gaining weight because she couldn't fit into her costume. Didn't she notice she could still fit into her regular clothes?



But there were some great moments.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The most unrealistic part for me was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Marley thinking she was gaining weight because she couldn't fit into her costume. Didn't she notice she could still fit into her regular clothes?


Well, not only that, but


Spoiler



they showed Tina with a measuring tape every time this was going on, and she HAD to notice that although the fit was changing, Marley's MEASUREMENTS were not... esp. when the changes are not small, but like two inches at a time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, not only that, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they showed Tina with a measuring tape every time this was going on, and she HAD to notice that although the fit was changing, Marley's MEASUREMENTS were not... esp. when the changes are not small, but like two inches at a time.


That, too.


----------



## prairiesky

I loved this episode!  It made me cry....and lol CHAPSTICK!


----------



## CraigInOregon

The good:



Spoiler



It was a bold choice to have them lose and have their competitive season be over.



The bad:



Spoiler



I'm worried this means the focus on McKinley will grow less and less the rest of the season, as it once again becomes the Rachel and Kurt and Finn show...



The ugly:



Spoiler



Everyone blaming Marley for, like, what? Santana called little blonde witch in her crap and no one took note? No one yet realizes Marley's anorexia is serious and caused by the new "head Cheerio?"


----------



## Lisa Scott

I do not like how Sue


Spoiler



is back at odds with the Glee Club just because Finn's the advisor and because he said something inappropriate about her child. I liked when they all got along. It seemed like natural and welcome growth in the series. If Sue would get that mad over a stupid kid saying a stupid thing, they should have spent more time building up her insecurities and fears about society's acceptance of her child. Because she seems totally fine with her child's disability and getting that upset to bring down the whole club doesn't jive with her happy mama glow. I don't like this development at all. And poor Finn better get some ray of light in some area of his life or I might not be able to watch anymore. Sniff....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't mind that they


Spoiler



lost sectionals


 except for


Spoiler



how it affected Finn


. It takes the show in a new direction (no pun intended). I think it's cute that Finn is dressing like Will.

What happened to April Rhodes buying the auditorium and donating it to the Glee Club? And Sam sure got over Mercedes fast. He's acting like he's had a thing for Brittany all along.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't mind that they
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lost sectionals
> 
> 
> except for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how it affected Finn
> 
> 
> . It takes the show in a new direction (no pun intended). I think it's cute that Finn is dressing like Will.
> 
> What happened to April Rhodes buying the auditorium and donating it to the Glee Club? And Sam sure got over Mercedes fast. He's acting like he's had a thing for Brittany all along.


The April Rhodes bit is a continuity error for sure.

As for Samcedes, well... she graduated and he's a high school boy... 'nuff said. LOL


----------



## CraigInOregon

Lisa Scott said:


> I do not like how Sue
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is back at odds with the Glee Club just because Finn's the advisor and because he said something inappropriate about her child. I liked when they all got along. It seemed like natural and welcome growth in the series. If Sue would get that mad over a stupid kid saying a stupid thing, they should have spent more time building up her insecurities and fears about society's acceptance of her child. Because she seems totally fine with her child's disability and getting that upset to bring down the whole club doesn't jive with her happy mama glow. I don't like this development at all. And poor Finn better get some ray of light in some area of his life or I might not be able to watch anymore. Sniff....


Conflict is the source of all drama.

As for Sue's


Spoiler



level of reaction, keep in mind that it's the exact same condition her sister had. Sue's had a long, hard life dealing with those kinds of remarks and it's definitely embittered her. Besides, since when has Sue ever had reactions that are proportional to the offense, right?  While she's accepted her child's condition and loves her as deeply as she loved her sister, that's not the same thing as being "fine with it." Keep in mind, also, that she thought Finn was "different" since he was one of the leaders of the club that so sensitively memorialized her sister, who had the same condition. Frankly, I was pretty shocked Finn made such a mistake... then I reminded myself... his character is 18/19 right now... he's gonna be an idiot at times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm posting Adam Shankman's tweets on the show for a little background on Glee, Actually, but I'll put them in spoilers.



Spoiler



#GleeActually Factually: act 1 is black and white in tribute to xmas classic Its A Wonderful Life. Its all a fantasy...

#GleeActually factually: act 3 shot the original paramount gates frm the movie Sunset Blvd & that was the real glee crew on the lot!

#GleeActually factually: Act 4 the mayan apocalypse story was longer...but its not coming, so alls good!

#GleeActually factually: act 5 no priceless bristlecone pine was injured in the making of the cheerio scene! And yea, u saw ian and zach!

#GleeActually factually: act 6: I love the ND in the winter whites & I was next 2 becky in the rafters 2 make her feel safe! She was scared!

#GleeActually is trending world wide! Nicely done! More tears and laughs to come


----------



## CraigInOregon

Another pitch-perfect holiday special. And no insulting "Do They Know It's Christmas" cruddy number this time to ruin the tone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Another pitch-perfect holiday special. And no insulting "Do They Know It's Christmas" cruddy number this time to ruin the tone.


I haven't watched it yet. Hope Hulu has it on tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The next episode is Jan. 24. Too long in between. I'm losing interest especially since I don't care all that much for the new characters.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The next episode is Jan. 24. Too long in between. I'm losing interest especially since I don't care all that much for the new characters.


Interesting.

By contrast, I'm getting bored with the old characters still dominating the show, and wish they'd focus more on those still at McKinley. But losing at sectionals (or whatever the first stage is called) pretty much means the rest of the season will focus primarily on New York.... *yawn*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Interesting.
> 
> By contrast, I'm getting bored with the old characters still dominating the show, and wish they'd focus more on those still at McKinley. But losing at sectionals (or whatever the first stage is called) pretty much means the rest of the season will focus primarily on New York.... *yawn*


There must be a reason they keep focusing on the old characters, besides the fact they have a seven year contract and they might as well use them. I think the new kids aren't strong enough to carry the show.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There must be a reason they keep focusing on the old characters, besides the fact they have a seven year contract and they might as well use them. I think the new kids aren't strong enough to carry the show.


Well, individual opinions will vary. 

As for me, I'm completely invested in Marley -- what little we see of her, anyway. I'd love to see Sam (dreadlocked white boy who won Glee Project a while back) developed more. Same goes for Unique. Both Sam and Unique seem little more than token characters and that's unfair to them.

I think this year's Glee Project winner, Ryder, could be interesting if they'd spend more time adding depth to him. And Jake, the little half-brother of Puck, is interesting, too... one of the few new characters who'd getting a fair shake.

I'd even like to see more done with "the new Quinn," Kitty, especially if they could explore her villainy without softening her character right away. She's the main source of Marley's bulimia and she knows it. It'd be interesting to explore what motivates a mean girl to be mean like that, without transforming her into someone nice.

But because of all the screen time dedicated to used up graduates, Kitty simply ends up joining Glee with virtually NO explanation.

See, I don't think the new characters are weak; they could carry the show; I just think they're being robbed of the screen time necessary to make them sufficiently compelling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> See, I don't think the new characters are weak; they could carry the show; I just think they're being robbed of the screen time necessary to make them sufficiently compelling.


You could be right, but the long hiatus periods do a lot of damage to character development, as well.

I do enjoy Unique, but he/she comes to the table as a fully developed character. Ryder is bland and so is Marley except for the bulimia. Jake would be nothing without Puck. Puck was the bad boy, but Jake comes across as a bad-boy-wannabe. Quinn was the quintessential head cheerleader, future rich-bitch. Kitty is just nasty.

I'll probably continue to watch in hopes that Ryan Murphy will get back his season one mojo.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll probably continue to watch in hopes that Ryan Murphy will get back his season one mojo.


Hate to say it, but I think his interests personally are far more concentrated on American Horror Story and The New Normal, these days, and Glee is the proof of that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hate to say it, but I think his interests personally are far more concentrated on American Horror Story and The New Normal, these days, and Glee is the proof of that.


And therein lies the real problem.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just lost all respect for Glee. I am a big fan of Jonathan Coulton. He just posted up a link to Glee's cover of HIS cover of "Baby Got Back" of which they did not ask permission.

https://twitter.com/jonathancoulton/status/292304798999539712

His version recorded live 6 years ago and off his Thing A Week lp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI

He is cool about folks using his original songs, but nothing else, since he doesn't have permission for that. And Fox should be crediting any and all artists that are used on the show. Isn't that part of the deal? Use our stuff to widen our audience?


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hey all.

There's a bit of controversy over last night's episode of GLEE, which was in part inspired by the Newtown shootings.

I have my own reaction, living one block away from the Clackamas Town Center shooting site. (It's "our" mall here in Oregon.)

But here's the thing: I'm not upset they did the episode. While my wife Andie and I found ourselves disturbed, to me, that's part of good art. I think the episode was mostly well-done. It's unexpected from the show, but that's not a terrible thing. The fact that it left us disturbed afterward was, for us, a sign of how effective the writing was.

However, I do have a problem or two with the episode... beginning of a lot of spoilery stuff below:



Spoiler



1) Sue claims that it was her gun, and she did it. But it turns out it was Becky (who has Down syndrome, an entirely different condition than Adam Lanza, who had Aspbergers/Autism.... which is neither here nor there because very few people who have Down's, Aspbergers, or Autism ever become violent) who brought the gun to school.

My problem is that in both how Sue claimed the gun was fired by her (a lie) or how we are shown the gun was fired by Becky in flashback (the truth), in reality the gun would only have discharged ONCE, not TWICE as portrayed.

In both versions of what happened, the gun is mistakenly fired by the person holding it the first time, and the second shot happens because the gun went off when the person holding it drops it.

Therein lies the problem.

It's a vastly popular myth that guns just spontaneously discharge when dropped. So popular that it was used as a key plot point in TRUE LIES, a movie that Mythbusters paid tribute to!

A large chunk of that Mythbusters episode... revolved around a gun discharging as it fell down a set of stairs after being dropped.

It was in episode 189 - Gunslingers, which aired last year:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_(2012_season)

http://mythbustersresults.com/hollywood-gunslingers






Trouble is, under no testing circumstances did dropping a gun result in a discharge.

The Gun Control Act of 1968 required that gun makers ensure that guns they make pass drop-safety inspections (among many other things in that law).

(And actually, the Gun Control Act already prohibited the sale of guns to folks who are deemed mentally ill or unstable... one of the "everyone agrees" popular provisions of Obama's latest gun control proposal... which is pointless because it's already in the 1968 Act! It just needs to be enforced.)

Anyway, point is, guns don't go off when you drop them. Not like it was portrayed in True Lies where a gun mysteriously and miraculously takes out all the bad guys all by itself but leaves the good guys unharmed... or in the way portrayed last night on GLEE.

The point isn't that there would have been NO shooting in last night's episode, however... the point is that the first shot would have happened... Becky's finger was on the trigger, after all, and it WAS an accident... but the second shot NEVER would have happened because the gun was dropped. (That's why guns are designed to have that curved piece of metal around the trigger... they're called "trigger guards" for a reason.

But enough of that venting...



2) My other bit is just a speculation on who is catfishing Blake.

My prediction is,


Spoiler



it's Unique.

Why?

Because it's actually a fairly common scenario. Out of, like, 10 episodes in Season 1 of the MTV show CATFISH, I think at least five episodes and perhaps six, were people who catfished someone to disguise a same-gender attraction.

Now, it might not turn out to be Unique...


 but that's my best guess, just based on the tendencies shown on the Catfish TV Show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sounds like an interesting episode and maybe designed to shake the show out of its doldrums.

I take your point about the


Spoiler



gun drop


. Ryan Murphy seems to have a very distant relationship with reality, and this scenario is no different.

I haven't watched Glee in several weeks. I don't care for the new characters. They are too bland and boring, especially Marley. I like Unique, but that's about it.

I'd watch an episode with Kristen Chenowith or Neil Patrick Harris, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought the person who was catfishing Ryder (Ryder, not Blake) was revealed, more or less, in the prior episode, which was a few weeks ago. He was messaging with "Katie" in the library and someone else was also on a computer and watching him. More speculation here:
http://www.hypable.com/2013/03/17/glee-catfish-feud-ryder/

Maybe it wasn't definitive, but I certainly thought it was where they were going with it...

I had never heard of the term "catfishing" before, not being an MTV viewer.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought the person who was catfishing Ryder (Ryder, not Blake) was revealed, more or less, in the prior episode, which was a few weeks ago. He was messaging with "Katie" in the library and someone else was also on a computer and watching him. More speculation here:
> http://www.hypable.com/2013/03/17/glee-catfish-feud-ryder/
> 
> Maybe it wasn't definitive, but I certainly thought it was where they were going with it...
> 
> I had never heard of the term "catfishing" before, not being an MTV viewer.
> 
> Betsy


Read the article. Creepy is right.

So have Emma and Will split? And is Finn gone from the show?

The last time I watched,


Spoiler



Rachel was taking a pregnancy test.


----------



## MichelleR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought the person who was catfishing Ryder (Ryder, not Blake) was revealed, more or less, in the prior episode, which was a few weeks ago. He was messaging with "Katie" in the library and someone else was also on a computer and watching him. More speculation here:
> http://www.hypable.com/2013/03/17/glee-catfish-feud-ryder/
> 
> Maybe it wasn't definitive, but I certainly thought it was where they were going with it...
> 
> I had never heard of the term "catfishing" before, not being an MTV viewer.
> 
> Betsy


The term refers to this originally: [URL=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1584016/]http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1584016/?ref_=sr_1[/url], and the show came later.


----------



## skyblue

Sad day for Glee fans!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Sad day for Glee fans!


Yes, it is. What a shame!


----------



## Sandpiper

My favorite ever episode of Glee was shown on a local channel in the Chicago area today -- Preggers / season 1, episode 4.  

IIRC, I gave up on Glee during 2nd or 3rd season.  For me, just never (that I saw) lived up to season 1 again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I gave up when everyone graduated, but you're right, Sandpiper. Nothing ever topped season 1.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I held out more hope for the show when I believed they would rotate new cast members in each year and continually create new stars and graduate old ones.

But, like all such shows, they fell in love too deeply with their original cast and it became too much the "Kurt and Rachel Show."

I've stuck it through and will watch the final season, but it's been a while since I've enjoyed it.


----------



## geniebeanie

Never watched it on regular T.V.  Watched seasons 1 to 4 on Netflix.  Love it.  I never realized how great it is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geniebeanie said:


> Never watched it on regular T.V. Watched seasons 1 to 4 on Netflix. Love it. I never realized how great it is.


I wouldn't miss an episode of Season 1. Season 2 not so much, but Season 3 got better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I watched a movie on Amazon Prime Video. _Struck By Lighting_ starring Chris Colfer. He was wonderful. Then I found out that he wrote the book and the screenplay. On top of that, he's written several children's books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=chris+colfer

A multi-talented man!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had to look up to see whO Chris Colfer is. I don't know any of the actors' names....


Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I watched Glee from the beginning and was hooked.  All the actors were very talented, loved the music and performances and the story was interesting.  Having been in the equivalent of a "Glee Club" in High School and meeting my husband there, I saw may parallels with this story.  I have purchased all the seasons DVD's and will continue to watch them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had to look up to see whO Chris Colfer is. I don't know any of the actors' names....
> 
> 
> Betsy


_Struck by Lightning_ is free on Amazon Prime. It's a decent movie and CC does a very good job of shedding his Kurt Hummel image.


----------

